# [SOLVED BY DEFAULT!] reinstalling win98



## MaryBeth

Hi Everyone! I need some info please. I recently got into a LOT of trouble reinstalling win95 without formatting it first. It went down with "you preformed an illigal operation" right in the middle of it and then I formatted it! I have no idea what did it but all my bios settings were off and darn near put me crazy getting it back running again..with the awesome help of all of you I should say, so here I go again, this time I hope to upgrade a win98 into a win95 so I want to know the right way to do it the first time. I really don't want to fight the bios settings again. Is putting "fomat drive c" in the "run" right? Help please!


----------



## BTS '76

> this time I hope to upgrade a win98 into a win95


uh? thats a downgrade.


----------



## MaryBeth

Thanks Bits...so you gonna help me out or what?


----------



## BTS '76

I don't think you can go from 98 to 95. Not sure though. If you have a 95 full install cd, then I would use fdisk and delete the primary partition, and reload 95 from scratch. Use a 98 boot disk instead of a 95, because 95 dosen't load support for cd-roms

go here 
download the 98 boot disk into a folder in 'My Documents' and then copy it to a floppy disk.


----------



## MaryBeth

Man! I messed that all up! I meant from 95 to 98....Sorry! Okay, so the same thing goes right? Put Fdisk into the "run"? Thanks!


----------



## BTS '76

if you already have 95 installed, do you have a full version of 98, or is it just any upgrade.

fdisk is not gonna format your drive if you type into the 'run' box. fdisk is found on the boot disk. the 'Format C:' is for formatting.


----------



## MaryBeth

I think I have a full version of 98... so where do I get the fdisk and how is that different from formatting?


----------



## BTS '76

do you have 95 up and running on the computer right now?


----------



## MaryBeth

yes, but the woman that owns it deleted a bunch of stuff off it and messed it up bad...it needs redone and she'd rather have 98 sooooooo


----------



## BTS '76

ok. what operating system are you using right now if it's 98 you can make a boot disk from your system. if it's not, then go to the site I posted above. And download a 98 boot disk.

I think the best way to solve this one, is to repartition and reformat the hard drive, and I'll walk you through it, but you need that boot disk.


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, got ya! i got the bootdisk for 95 cause it lets me choose to load from cd.... so i got the 95 bootdisk and the 98 install. the computer has 95 on it right now. so how do i "repartition and reformat the hard drive"?


----------



## BTS '76

well you almost got it. you need to download the 98 boot disk.

NOT the 95.


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, give me time here! brb!


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *I think I have a full version of 98... *


MaryBeth, as in my email to you, this is very important. What does the top of the cd say?


----------



## ~Candy~

Also, what kind of system are you trying to put 98 on? How much ram does it have? What processor?


----------



## MaryBeth

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Candy...there you are...okay, tell me how to find out the processor? It has 50 mb. I got the 98 bootdisk and I seen fdisk on it!


----------



## BTS '76

right click on 'My Computer' and go to properties


----------



## MaryBeth

Hey, it's got 80 mb ram and has a pentium processor!


----------



## BTS '76

good call candy, I just assumed she had the reqiurements.

98 reqirements:
486 DX O 60Mhz Pentium or better processor
16MB RAM, 24MB recommended
200MB free hard drive space, 300MB recommended


----------



## BTS '76

cool, now double click 'My Computer' and find the C: drive, right click and go to properties. If you have more than 300MB on it, then your good to go.

except, are you sure it's the full version of 98?


----------



## ~Candy~

BTS, I just remember her last computer 'project' 

It's not going to be a speed demon, but looks like it'll work 

I'm more worried about the 98 install cd


----------



## BTS '76

> I'm more worried about the 98 install cd


yeah, me too


----------



## MaryBeth

I am pretty sure. It's the disk the woman gave me to install in it for her! okay, give me a sec to check the C: drive ... no we got trouble on drive c...got 1.01 gb is all..it's all full...so now what?


----------



## MaryBeth

right candy...that's why i came here first..i messed up the bios on the last one and had the bitware instead of the install cd! lol anyway, you taught me a lot last time candy..don't give up on me now... the woman gave me the install disk this time so it should be safe!


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *I am pretty sure. It's the disk the woman gave me to install in it for her! okay, give me a sec to check the C: drive ... no we got trouble on drive c...got 1.01 gb is all..it's all full...so now what? *


That's fine, we were expecting Megs  Well, at least I was. We're reformatting anyway, right?

Back to the disk....what's it say ontop


----------



## BTS '76

thats plenty. you'll be erasing everything, so it won't be full for long.


What do you think Acacandy, should we push forward?


----------



## MaryBeth

the disk is homemade looks like.... but lets GO FOR IT huh guys? lol


----------



## ~Candy~

Yep, just as soon as she tells us what the top of the 'windows' cd says


----------



## MaryBeth

you think the 98 will slow it down? in your opinion would the 95 be better to install?


----------



## ~Candy~

Can you read it in another computer to see what kind of directories are on it? Is there a setup.exe file?

At this point, I'm going to ASSUME, and I'll use that word lightly, that it is a duplicate copy of the LEGAL copy that she already owns 

I think 95 would run faster, but 98 should be ok.


----------



## BTS '76

Candy, if she pops the cd in, and does an explore on it, would we be able to tell if it's the full version?


----------



## ~Candy~

Sure, I keep forgetting that she can get into windows.......most of my installs are already at the dos prompt 

As a matter of fact, it should start to run and tell her something.....if it's a full install, it's going to cry about finding an operating system.


----------



## MaryBeth

see, i got the real full version 95 i used in last project...you wanna just use that one? yea, it's a legal copy..it's her son's and he made that one for her... but i will have to check if it's exactly what you want... give me a sec


----------



## BTS '76

sweet, even if it is the upgrade she still has the 95 full version to pop in and confirm.


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *see, i got the real full version 95 i used in last project...you wanna just use that one? yea, it's a legal copy..it's her son's and he made that one for her... but i will have to check if it's exactly what you want... give me a sec *


Then I'm going to assume that he's removed it from his computer and he's moved onto a different operating system


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by BTS '76:_
> *sweet, even if it is the upgrade she still has the 95 full version to pop in and confirm. *


Right.......


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i put it in and a box came up saying it was a newer version than what i had in, (meaning the 95 right?) and did i want to upgrade, or downgrade to win98? also, i seen setup.exe on it...is it the right one you figure?


----------



## BTS '76

I say lets do it.

first you should go into the bios and make sure the floppy drive is the first to boot. Then pop that boot disk in, and restart the puter


----------



## ~Candy~

BTS, based on the circumstances, I say we should go for the upgrade from where she is........we can always do a format later if she wants to zap everything..........what do you think?


----------



## BTS '76

yeah, your probably right. I just like getting rid of everything and starting fresh. But under the circumstances, an upgrade will probably be less painful. For everone.


----------



## BTS '76

just click on that upgrade button, and go grab some coffee.


----------



## ~Candy~

I like to start clean too, but we may as well see what she can do by upgrading. I'm worried about drivers too


----------



## MaryBeth

nah, now listen guys, that's what i did last time and the thing went down right in the middle of my downloading.... i suspected that is what messed up my bios? this thing keeps saying that illigal operation junk too... you sure you don't want to clean things out first?


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *I am pretty sure. It's the disk the woman gave me to install in it for her! okay, give me a sec to check the C: drive ... no we got trouble on drive c...got 1.01 gb is all..it's all full...so now what? *


This might get us into trouble though........we may have to find some STUFF to delete


----------



## BTS '76

I vote for upgrade. at least try it, and if it dosen't do it. Then we'll pooch that puppy.


----------



## ~Candy~

MaryBeth, nothing you could have done with installation messes up the bios. I didn't point that out to you as you were making other progress....but trust me, the bios has NOTHING to do with what you are doing now or THEN........

Is this a name brand computer? Do you have driver cds for all the hardware by chance?


----------



## BTS '76

damn, thats right. the upgrade will save all that junk.


----------



## MaryBeth

i don't have any drivers and now you got me worried about the cd too...maybe i can wait and contact her tomorrow and ask more about the cd...what should i ask her? it is a dell computer. that bios was a real mess.. i sure don't want to do that again!


----------



## ~Candy~

Pros and cons.........


----------



## ~Candy~

If it's a Dell, we can pull all the drivers offline with her service tag/serial number. I feel happier now......I suggest you get them downloaded first if we're going to reformat.


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, you want me to put the floppy in then? i'll go for it!


----------



## ~Candy~

Go ahead and see what damage we can cause. BTS, I've got to get a few things done, so I'll leave MB in your hands for a bit......

I'll check back and hope to see smiley faces


----------



## MaryBeth

okay then first i got to get the tag? off it? where is that one?


----------



## BTS '76

ok, see ya Candy. 

go ahead MaryBeth


----------



## MaryBeth

thanks candy... talk to ya later... so bits, you want me to find the tag? first?


----------



## BTS '76

yeah, get the tag


----------



## MaryBeth

where is it al??


----------



## MaryBeth

at...sorry...at


----------



## BTS '76

when your ready. make sure the floppy is first to boot in the bios, and also make sure the cd-rom is second to boot. Leaving the C drive the last to boot.

pop the floppy in the machine and reboot. whe the menu screen comes up, select 'start computer with-out cd rom support'


----------



## MaryBeth

by me putting that bootdisk 98 in will it be formatting it or what? i don't want it going down on me like the last one. and i can't find a serial number so do you want me to put the boot in now or what?


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, got 'cha! i'm on my wayyyyyyy


----------



## BTS '76

just putting it in will not format it. but if you don't have the product key, then we can't install 98. so don't do anything until you have that product key


----------



## BTS '76

do you have the product key???


----------



## MaryBeth

says the dianostic tools have successfully been put in...now i got an A prompt? now what?


----------



## BTS '76

type this at the A prompt. and choose 'start computer without cd rom support'

fdisk


----------



## MaryBeth

yea, i think i got the key...got a bunch of numbers i'm assuming is it!


----------



## BTS '76

yes you want to enable large disk support


----------



## BTS '76

your scaring me


----------



## MaryBeth

why? don't be scared...this is fun!  so now i put fdisk in at the A prompt right?


----------



## BTS '76

yes, and you'll get this long thing about your hard drive being more than 512MB's. just press Y for yes at the end of it. And post back when you see the partition menu.


----------



## MaryBeth

now i am fdisk options... what do i want?


----------



## BTS '76

you want to delete the primary partition, I think it's option 4


----------



## ~Candy~

4 is to display, I believe 

Why can't we find the tag or serial number? It should be on the back of the case.


----------



## MaryBeth

1-DOS part. or logical DOS drive
2-Set active part.
3-Delete part.
4-Display part. info..
can't see any primary partition... and the display info is not it either


----------



## MaryBeth

hey candy!


----------



## BTS '76

option 3 delete partition


----------



## MaryBeth

you want me to delete it? option 3?


----------



## BTS '76

delete that sucker!!


----------



## BTS '76

after that, go into the display option 4 and make sure it's gone


----------



## MaryBeth

option 4-delete non Dos? that one?


----------



## ~Candy~

This may help you kids 

http://home.pacbell.net/dbk4297/fdiskformat.html


----------



## BTS '76

yeah, and then go back to the display on the first menu and make sure it's gone. hit esc to go back


----------



## BTS '76

awesome candy, yeah you want to delete the primary partition option 1


----------



## MaryBeth

candy how do you know all them? okay, it says no non dos part to delete so i guess that means it's gone right?


----------



## BTS '76

no there wouldn't be one, you have to delete the primary option 1. I messed up. I'm tired give me a break


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, we can finish tomorrow i'm tired too...get us to a place to stop for the nite... i did option 1...


----------



## BTS '76

can't stop now, you can sleep while windows is loading. Now go back to the main menu by hitting the esc key and choose option 4 , to make sure the partition is gone. After that choose option 1. Create a primary dos partition.


----------



## MaryBeth

okay it's gone...now
1-create prim DOS
2-create extended
3-logical


----------



## BTS '76

option 1 create press enter hit yes to for maximum available primary dos partition. then hit esc to go back to menu. and choose the option to activate it.


----------



## MaryBeth

oh man something bad happened... after the y for the max stuff then it was done and i hit esc to go back and save it and it brought me back to A promt....did i lose it or what?


----------



## MaryBeth

do you want me to go over all the steps again?


----------



## BTS '76

type in fdisk and see if the partition is still there


----------



## MaryBeth

your computer has more than 512...bla bla bla.... that's good huh?


----------



## BTS '76

do you have a primary dos partition set? And did you set active partition yet?


----------



## MaryBeth

i don't know..it's asking me if i want to enable large disk support... if it's starting me over i think, you already gave the instructions so i can redo it tomorrow okay. i'm sorry..i missclicked somewhere after the yes for maxium part!


----------



## ~Candy~

Just run thru it again. It's no big deal.....say yes, and continue on.


----------



## BTS '76

if thats what you want to do, thats fine with me. before you sign off, go to the site that Acacandy posted, and print out the instructions. You should be fine.


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i can do that then sign off for tonight...thanks a bunch guys... talk to you tomorrow...


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i ran thru it all again and shut it down cause it said i had to do that to activate it and it said i had to format it when i did that.. so i can carry on in the morning right? so i just put format drive c in the "run" now? then put the cd in right?


----------



## ~Candy~

Ah, there should be no run.........we're working from the boot disk dos mode.......

it'll just be 

format c:
and press enter


----------



## MaryBeth

thanks candy...you are the best! talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## ~Candy~

Thanks for the warning   have a good nite


----------



## john1

Hi,

It might not be a good idea to delete
the small diagnostics partition
from a Compaq.

Putting it back can be a pain.

John


----------



## BTS '76

after the format. hit control-alt-delete to restart the computer, and this time you want to start with cd-rom support pop the installation cd in, and at the prompt type: setupX:

X being the drive letter assigned to your cd-rom. It's probably D


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *Hi,
> 
> It might not be a good idea to delete
> the small diagnostics partition
> from a Compaq.
> 
> Putting it back can be a pain.
> 
> John *


It's a Dell machine john1  There is a God 



> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *i don't have any drivers and now you got me worried about the cd too...maybe i can wait and contact her tomorrow and ask more about the cd...what should i ask her? it is a dell computer. that bios was a real mess.. i sure don't want to do that again! *


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by BTS '76:_
> *after the format. hit control-alt-delete to restart the computer, and this time you want to start with cd-rom support pop the installation cd in, and at the prompt type: setupX:
> 
> X being the drive letter assigned to your cd-rom. It's probably D *


Actually the ram drive will take D, the cdrom will be pushed one letter ahead to E:


----------



## MaryBeth

Hey Everybody, thanks for the advise but it won't let me format..it takes me straight to the question to load with or without cd.... what am I overlooking?


----------



## ~Candy~

For the format part, choose to load without cdrom support...then at the prompt, type

format c:
and press enter


BTW, sleeping in today are we???????


----------



## MaryBeth

yea, right.... try working...no rest for the weary! ha ha..now admit it, you missed me!


----------



## BTS '76

oh yeah, when it asks you about the volume label, just hit the enter key, to choose none. This comes after you answer the question: "formatting will erase everything on this drive, are you sure you want to continue" or something like that.


----------



## john1

OK, ok,

i saw the bit about an unexpected partition,
and the mention of 'dianostics',
so i went back over the thread to try to check the make,
couldn't see it so i thought i'd better mention it ...

i dont want to get in the way so i will just watch !


----------



## MaryBeth

it's saying this program requires microsoft windows..it won't take it... not to worry john..i need all the help i can get!


----------



## ~Candy~

Well, MB, you got the wrong cd again. That is probably, from the sounds of it, a 'getting started with windows' cd.........OR the 'step up' only cd that some manufacturers shipped out prior to 98SE or whatever they did during that time period. I know one cd doesn't contain all the files necessary for the upgrade.

Plan B?

OR is that what you are getting when you type format c:??????? Am I confused???????


----------



## MaryBeth

hey hey hey...happens to the best of them when they hang around me long enough... no, the format went well, it's the next step... okay, gotta do something then i will be back shortly...


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, now i got the time to do this... 
i put in both cd's she gave me and it wouldn't take either...can i use the win 95?


----------



## ~Candy~

May as well give it a shot.......sorry for the delay, I missed your last post.


----------



## MaryBeth

okay...it's taking it. you know what i need candy, will you explain this cd stuff to me. why is it so hard to find the right cd's? is there only one cd per computer and how can you buy another one?


----------



## ~Candy~

Usually, the tops of the cds are labeled  When people start making 'backup' copies without noting what they are, it makes it difficult to know what's on it. Kinda like your middle pull out drawer, I'm sure there's stuff there you have no idea about 

And OfficeMax, OfficeDepot, CompUSA, Staples, online retailers, they all sell Windows  When you buy a new computer, you should be sure you have either a restore cd, or a full version of the operating system.


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, got thru another "project" with a little help from a friend! Thanks again candy...where did bts go?


----------



## MaryBeth

ran into a little bump in the road...i hope you guys didn't leave me just yet????
it's saying please inset disk labeled "windows 95 cd rom" and click okay... i don't have a second disk? will the cd rom work without that part? help!


----------



## BTS '76

I've been keeping an eye on you MaryBeth, good job.


----------



## ~Candy~

He's around.....

Did you take the 95 cdrom out? If so, put it back in.


----------



## MaryBeth

no, won't do it! it's saying file 3mm.dll on win 95 could not be found! now what?
hey hey bits...glad you didn't abandon me!


----------



## ~Candy~

Are you to the desktop? Is that where you get the error message?


----------



## MaryBeth

yea, it's all perfect except that. i can just click it off but then the cd rom won't work! am i missing a driver?


----------



## ~Candy~

Is it per chance s3mm.dll? What do you mean the cd rom won't work?


----------



## MaryBeth

yea, that's it... what's it for?


----------



## ~Candy~

I think it's a help .dll --- let me search again now that you have the correct name


----------



## MaryBeth

you must have a great search engine to come up with all the answers! whew! thanks candy


----------



## ~Candy~

Try to extra it from cab5

http://www.magick.net/lockwood/SR2cab.htm

google usually works wonders


----------



## MaryBeth

say what?


----------



## ~Candy~

Right click on my computer, properties, and be sure you have 95B.


----------



## ~Candy~

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...port/kb/articles/Q129/6/05.ASP&NoWebContent=1

You didn't answer my question about the cdrom not working? It works, correct?


----------



## MaryBeth

NOPE! 95 is all! do i have to do this again starting with the boot?


----------



## MaryBeth

when i put in the cd rom a box came up saying it was not ready or something like that...


----------



## ~Candy~

Ok, can you look in the device manager (control panel/system) and see what is showing there for IDE controllers and cdrom?


----------



## MaryBeth

cd rom-NEC cd rom Drive 273
IDE-standard bus mastering IDE hard disk controller
does that tell you what you need?


----------



## ~Candy~

Can you try reading another cd?


----------



## MaryBeth

same thing...saying device D:/ is not accessable. it is not ready! man!!!


----------



## ~Candy~

Ok, you may have to install the motherboard drivers for the PC. Can you get online?


----------



## MaryBeth

tell me what to do


----------



## ~Candy~

Well, I *think* I told you download all the drivers last night from Dell's site 

Did you do that?

Do you have internet access on this one yet?


----------



## MaryBeth

couldn't find the number you mentioned    can you still help me?


----------



## ~Candy~

Sure 

Look on the back of the computer, there should be a service tag or serial number. If not, what is the exact model number....it should be on the tower somewhere. Can you get online with it yet? It should self identify at Dell's site.


----------



## MaryBeth

this is mine i'm talking to you on... is that what you mean or internet access on the one i'm working on... rather "we're" working on


----------



## ~Candy~

The one 'we're working on.' Will that be able to connect yet?


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, on the front it says Dell Dimension XPS P100C and the faded number on the back is 69UMJ
I can move it to a phone plug..give me a minute!


----------



## MaryBeth

candy, when i hook that one up what do i do? do i go to microsoft and get the drivers i need?


----------



## BTS '76

hey, what happen 

MaryBeth, were their any conflicts (yellow ! marks, or red X's) under the device manager.


----------



## MaryBeth

yes, but i think it was like on the mouse or something... let me check again...


----------



## MaryBeth

there's 3 "!"-
Display Adapters; PCI VGA Compatible Display Adapter
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
Ports Com & LPT Communications Port
Welcome to my world Bits! What should be easy never is to me... Candy, can you bail me out of this one? lol can I download the drivers on this one and then put them in that one?


----------



## ~Candy~

Can you access the internet on that one???? Sorry for the delay, I had to go run some errands.


----------



## ~Candy~

http://support.dell.com/MySystems/ProfilerEntry.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=gen

If you can get online.


----------



## MaryBeth

i am beginning to think, (after my network told me), that it might be the modem.... how do you check that? it would not go online for nothing. then after like 12 attempts, i got on and it would not go anywhere! i deleted thoes "!" and that darn thing put them back when i rebooted! if i could only get that cd working that woman's kid could use it for his games... stupid thing! can i go there and download it on floppys (the drivers that is) on this to transfer it to that one?


----------



## BTS '76

any progress here???


----------



## MaryBeth

i wrote dell and am waiting for an answer...maybe they can tell me something... welcome to my world bits! lol if anything,it's never boring!


----------



## ~Candy~

Just an idea here, but does the computer owner have her Dell paperwork? Service tag # should be on there.


----------



## kilowatt1

Try going into Device Manager, expand CDROM and click on the CDRom drive listed. Click on Properties then Settings. If DMA is checked, uncheck it. Also make sure that Auto-insert and Disconnect DO have checkmarks beside them. While you're in there see what drive letter is assigned.

Good luck.

Kilowatt


----------



## MaryBeth

thanks for the advice candy...i got the tag number and wrote to dell!
thanks kilowatt! i went in and found everything like you said..everything checked out right. under the driver it said no driver files are required or have been loaded for this device... the provider and version not available. i can't get the thing to go anywhere once i get it online or i could get it to dell and update the drivers... maybe dell will know which drivers it's missing. thanks for the help! oh and the drive letter assigned is D


----------



## MaryBeth

I heard back from dell. they said this "The PIIX4E setup software will ensure that Windows 95 IDE Controller drivers are displayed properly." so i went to download that, floppy in hand, and the page wouldn't come up..so I will try again later. Hopefully that is the problem solver!


----------



## ~Candy~

Wow a response on a Sunday no less


----------



## MaryBeth

yea, surprised me too! i'll tell you dell must be pretty good. it said dell has free lifetime tech help for their products! now that's great! i have had nothing but trouble with my hp.. i had planned on putting a thread up on it next


----------



## ~Candy~

OH NO!!!!!!!! 

I'm taking tomorrow off


----------



## BTS '76

Please MaryBeth, NO MORE THREADS!!


LOL, just kidding


----------



## MaryBeth

ha ha ha ha..come on ..you know you would be bored without me and my projects! lol i want an avator too! i think that will be the thread after my hp thread! ha ha ha


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *ha ha ha ha..come on ..you know you would be bored without me and my projects! lol i want an avator too! i think that will be the thread after my hp thread! ha ha ha  *


Whew! I'm safe, I don't know how to do those


----------



## MaryBeth

yessssssssss you do candyyyyyyyyyyy you got a wonder woman! or is that you on weekends? lol


----------



## ~Candy~

Buck did it for me  See, I need help every now and then too.....he used to be Buck52, but now he's wanabe_buck.

http://forums.techguy.org/member.php?s=&action=getinfo&userid=72056

He helps damsels in distress


----------



## MaryBeth

wow! now i've heard everything! and i thought you had ALL the answers! ha ha... i am still your best fan! well, i will have to go talk to ole buckeroo then won't i? i think one of lucy would be good for me.... she gets in trouble crossing the street...i can understand her!


----------



## MaryBeth

This computer project is worse than the last...now dell is telling me I must :You must install the support driver from the Windows 95 Intel driver support floppy disk titled Intel PIIX4 Update for Windows 95 OSR2." The problem is when I go to the site to do it, it tells me: The page cannot be found! Now when report this to dell, they tell me it's working...aghhhhhhhh 
hope your day is going well!


----------



## ~Candy~

Keep us posted. I know this is frustrating......


----------



## MaryBeth

will you please tell me what "open the root folder (C:\) of the system partition of the disk drive" is and where do i find it?


----------



## ~Candy~

If you boot to a dos prompt using the boot disk, you can type

c:
and press enter

That is the root folder...............


----------



## MaryBeth

then will that give me the option to copy files or will that have me set up to put in a prompt? to copy files from that part would i put in copy files?


----------



## ~Candy~

Can you tell me what you are trying to do? I'm not quite sure I'm following you.....


----------



## BTS '76

MaryBeth, have you considered just buying a new computer??LOL. just kidding.


----------



## MaryBeth

ha ha..very funny! one project with me and you are willing to give up! cheeze!! lol just kidding. it's not my computer bits! believe it or not i like working on them... (you can stop laughing now candy!)..lol i got the dell going now but it won't surf the net. any ideas on that one? that root folder question had to do with making a start up disk for an xp. lol got lots of stuff going on here! lol  don't give up on me bits...i always get back up! lol


----------



## ~Candy~

Does it log on? Is the modem working? Exactly what does it do


----------



## MaryBeth

it will log on but it won't go anywhere! is there a way i can check the modem myself?


----------



## ~Candy~

Well, if it logs on, it probably isn't a modem problem. Have you called your ISP to see what kind of settings they need? Hopefully it's not AOL????


----------



## MaryBeth

no, it's not aol. i spent a couple hours on the phone, on and off, and they couldn't find anything out of sinc. i have to be overlooking something! aghhhh


----------



## ~Candy~

Who is your ISP? Perhaps someone with the same one will have some ideas?


----------



## MaryBeth

my isp is EXP. candyyyyy check out this stuff, this is what i found out...let me know what you think okay? 
http://www.glen-net.ca/customers/info/windows95/cheatsheet.html


----------



## ~Candy~

MB, why don't you go into dial up networking and remove everything, and start from scratch. Sometimes, that will make all the difference in the world.


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i'll try it...that sounds a lot easier than all that i just read. i'll get back to you...thanks candy!


----------



## MaryBeth

this is what dell said about the not surfing issue:
"The mentioned issue may occur due to some corrupt/missing or
obsolete(non-updated) files in the Internet Explorer."
could the win95 cd i used be obsolete? i never heard of such a thing?


----------



## ~Candy~

Hate to disappoint you MB, but, pretty much, Windows 95 IS ALREADY obsolete.......it still works in some instances, but others.....no longer being supported.....and 98 is right behind it......


----------



## MaryBeth

then i best install the 98 into it! can i put it in right on top of the 95? i don't have to fdisk it again or format it do i?


----------



## ~Candy~

IF it's an upgrade cd.....if not, you have to rename win.com to win.old


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, thanks candy... it should be an upgrade cause i plan on putting in 98 over 95. wish me luck.. you know if anything can go wrong it probably will! lol (just don't leave me) (i need you) lol  i had a friend ask me tonight if i knew why her computer won't let her online if she has a music cd in. she said it worked for her before! you have any ideas on that one?


----------



## ~Candy~

Lol, hold on a sec, just cause YOU think it's an upgrade, you NEED to look at the cd.......IF it's a FULL install, you have to jump thru hoops, if it says UPGRADE then you are probably ok.


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *i had a friend ask me tonight if i knew why her computer won't let her online if she has a music cd in. she said it worked for her before! you have any ideas on that one? *


Tell her to take the cd out.......


----------



## MaryBeth

oh my! lol okay, i hope it's an upgrade. i'm afraid it's a full install...if it is, do i have to reformat and do all that stuff all over again? oh candyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *do i have to reformat and do all that stuff all over again? *


Hehehe don't worry, it's not as bad as you think, but pack a lunch because it's time consuming  I formatted last night and I'm still installing programs 

Listen to AcaCandy, she's the best and saved me at least 2 hours of work today


----------



## MaryBeth

hey wetchicken, where you been? i haven't heard from you in a long while. candy has been helping me all along. i am one of her best fans! lol i can't move without her help.... her and bts just walked me thru one fdisk ing! lol i sure hope i don't have to do all that again so soon!


----------



## MaryBeth

i have one last hope here. i got the directions printed out to put explorer up to date! it's a repair tool that "dell" told me is in the computer! I sure hope it works. I won't have time to work on it till tomorrow nite so i'll let you know! maybe i won't have to do it all over again!


----------



## MaryBeth

hey, i'm a senior member now~ when did that happen!


----------



## john1

ten posts ago !


----------



## MaryBeth

wow! no balloons? and what do you do to get distinguished member? did you get balloons? lol


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *hey wetchicken, where you been? *


Well last week Candy told me to format this beast of a machine that I have, so yesterday I did, and I've been installing and updating windows SP1, SP2, SP3... SP9's all day (_ or so it seems_) 

Oh and they don't give out balloons anymore! It seems that some people were sucking them just to get the helium, so they stopped  There's a rumor that soon they will be giving out 5 1/4" disks though  I can't wait :up:


----------



## MaryBeth

hey hey hey! i'd rather have the disks anyhoo! i never did like talking like daffy duck! lol what a group i've fallen into! can i adobt you guys? lol


----------



## ~Candy~

MB, if you don't want to format the computer and get rid of 95, and you wish to install 98 overtop (which I don't recommend) the win.com file will need to be renamed to win.old (if there is more than one, then all will need to be renamed).

Wet Chicken, you're too funny, glad you got most of your computing problems solved.....


----------



## Wet Chicken

Hi Candy. Thank you for the kind compliment 

Actually since the format* ALL* of the computers problems have gone away. Some I've learned to live with for 3 or 4 years  I hope now that they're gone that they're happy in _computerland heaven_  The best part is that everyday I learn more and more by coming here, and I REALLY appreciate that ! Thanks again, and I look forward to helping others here as much as possible! :up:


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> * i never did like talking like daffy duck!*


Just think how Daffy Duck feels... he has to talk like that all the time _without_ helium!


----------



## BTS '76

Even if it's full install cd, you should still have the option to upgrade or perform a full install.


----------



## ~Candy~

BTS, I don't think so ....if it's a full install there will be an error message similar to 'you have an operating system on your computer, this cd is for computers without an operating system.'


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i don't want to do it half right so (with your help) i will do it the way you recommend. i really appreciate all you guys. i am really learning a lot too! thanks for all the input! Quack! Quack!


----------



## BTS '76

> BTS, I don't think so ....if it's a full install there will be an error message similar to 'you have an operating system on your computer, this cd is for computers without an operating system.'


sorry, I thought you could do that, I have a 2000 that has that option, maybe just OEM version. I not sure.


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, the verdict is in. dell has signed me off so for sure it will have to be win98 install like orginally planned. too bad too cause win95 was really fast. it surprised me how fast that little thing is... here is what dell said: "I would like to inform that Windows NT operating system was developed
for network enviroment while Windows 95 was developed for stand
alone systems. however both of the operating systems' have been
declared at end of life and is not more supported by Dell." so as soon as my friend get's me a copy of her 98, we'll do it okay? and i should just do like you told me to in the beginning by fdisk ing it right?


----------



## ~Candy~

We're starting at the beginning 

Yes, it'll be fdisk all over again.....But simply because Dell isn't supporting 95 doesn't mean you can't use it. Refresh my memory, but 95 is installed and working, we're just looking for drivers, right??????


----------



## MaryBeth

i don't know what is wrong with it. it all works except it won't go anywhere on the internet. i have done everything mentioned and nothing has helped so i was going to put in win98. i am ready to go to it. i will put into effect what you and bits taught me so far! lol just waiting to hear what you think


----------



## ~Candy~

I think that maybe the problem won't be solved by Windows 98. It could be the modem not functioning.


----------



## MaryBeth

oh no! i thought if it gets on the internet okay, it was fine? is there a way i can check the modem myself?


----------



## ~Candy~

Sometimes they will connect and just sit there. Modems are free after rebate, won't hurt to pick up a spare to try. OfficeMax has one now. $23 with $13 instant rebate and $10 mail in.


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, then that's what i'll try next. that is a deal i can't resist! thanks again candy!


----------



## john1

_just waiting to hear what you think_
i think 98se is a better OS than 95 but not much better than 95b.
98se will run slower than 95 on most machines.
98se needs more room.
98se wont install without at least 32Mb ram (i think)

95 carries the Fax program as normal.
98se will do the fax, but its difficult, ive tried many times
and haven't been able to sort it yet.

98se will be noticeably slower on older machines.

Over about 200 Mhz it will be pretty much ok,
Under about 100 Mhz i would recommend 95.
See what others say, opinions are sure to differ!

John


----------



## MaryBeth

that's how i feel too john! i am so impressed with the speed of that 95. when i get the modem maybe that'll fix it and i will leave it alone! quack! oops! lol


----------



## MaryBeth

hey, is a modem a modem or is there something i need to know before i head off to get one?


----------



## ~Candy~

Did you ever get the specs for your system? There are ISA modems (but they are fading away faster than Windows 95) but still must be used in some machines without PCI slots. A PCI modem is most common now, but please check the specs or open up the computer and describe the slots to us. White or black, long or short?

http://www.bergesch.com/bcs/network/networks6.htm


----------



## john1

Most systems will work a little better with an external type.
The ones that plug inside your PC actually use the computer
to do most of the work, they just interface with the phone.
They are usually known as 'Win-modems'

If you get the external type, you can use it on another PC if
you wish, or a laptop.

And they are usually compatible with all PCs.

John


----------



## ~Candy~

Correct me if I am wrong john, but I thought that if the modem says it's for Windows only, that made it software based, if it works in dos mode, then no.......


----------



## john1

Hi AcaCandy,

Yes you're quite right,
you can get plug-in modems that are not software based,
that is they use minimum host resources,
but they are the more expensive type.

Using a seperate stand alone modem is very easy,
and leaves a free slot if needed.

Down side is that its another thing to plug in.
Some people like to have everything done in the box,
with just one switch for 'on'

On the other hand, if the kids need the PC, but you dont
want them on the net, you can just put the modem away.

Pros and Cons. 
For an older PC, i would go for a seperate unit.

Cheers, John


----------



## MaryBeth

okay okay, i'll tear into it. i'll get back to you. i have an external one right here..it's a us robotics i think....but i agree with you and will get the one to fit inside.  another project!


----------



## john1

As AcaCandy said, check the slots first ...


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i got it right here..now what do you want to know...it's a usrobotics too!


----------



## MaryBeth

what about the slots? there are four long ones..is that what you want to know?


----------



## ~Candy~

black? Anything in any of them?


----------



## MaryBeth

there are four long black and four short white. it must of been a heck of a computer in its day


----------



## ~Candy~

Ok, cool, you have both, so if you go for the internal one, get the free PCI one I mentioned. But go ahead and test that external one with john, I think you'll need the floppy disks to install the drivers though.


----------



## MaryBeth

this is so neat i have to tell you! i just love this


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Ok, cool, you have both, so if you go for the internal one, get the free PCI one I mentioned. But go ahead and test that external one with john, I think you'll need the floppy disks to install the drivers though. *


And just to clarify, they are all kinda together, you aren't talking about the memory module slots 

I see john1 disappeared, going to have to dock his pay. 

Have you tried connecting the external modem yet?


----------



## MaryBeth

no.. i'm not going to put that in. that is mine and i want to keep it...never know when i might need it. i will go get the new modem for this dell.. it's my friend's remember. so now, tell me what i am asking for when i get in the store? and while i'm there, maybe she'd like a little more memory? how do i tell which one of that kind that i'd need? lol


----------



## ~Candy~

I'm thinking for an older Dell, you might find it to be hard to find and/or expensive. Perhaps gently pull a chip out and take it with you.

http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...xpansionOID=-536879914&prodBlockOID=536993270

That's the modem.


----------



## MaryBeth

i took it out....i figured it's a given that it's the one the phone line hooks into right? lol so just take it and hope it's not expensive!


----------



## MaryBeth

candy, do you figure this one will work? Best Data v.92 PCI Internal Data/Fax Modem 
Best Data .92 PCI Internal Data/Fax Modem. Price shown reflects $13 Instant Rebate. $10 Mail-In Rebate. Limit 1.
Item # 20148289, Style # 56HP


----------



## john1

Hi,

Please excuse me, i went to eat a chicken curry.


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *candy, do you figure this one will work? Best Data v.92 PCI Internal Data/Fax Modem
> Best Data .92 PCI Internal Data/Fax Modem. Price shown reflects $13 Instant Rebate. $10 Mail-In Rebate. Limit 1.
> Item # 20148289, Style # 56HP *


That's the one I linked in the Office Max post above 

Does it look similar to the one you ripped out 

And I was talking about taking a ram chip with you


----------



## MaryBeth

yea, that is the one you told me..so do you think it will work? and where is the ram chip! 
hey john, i want some chicken curry..mmm mmmm


----------



## ~Candy~

Usually on the other side of the board from the pci/isa slots......look around you'll see them......

Yes, I think (if you truly have a bad modem) that new one should work for you.....it's a software modem as john1 described, but the price is right, even if you find it doesn't help, a spare modem for free isn't a bad deal 

Here's some pics, hopefully it's not really old memory though.....
http://www.crucial.com/store/listmodule.asp?module=EDO&Attrib=Package&cat=RAM


----------



## john1

Hi,

The V92 system is a good choice.
The V92 can be set up to respond to the 'Caller Waiting' tone.

This means that you can arrange with your phone company to
send you a beeping sound if you are on the phone when someone
rings you up.
That is to let you know that another call has come for you, you 
can ignore it, or drop the one you are on, and take the new one.

With the V92, you can set it to put through the new call.
How long your phone company keeps the other call on line is up
to them. Personally, i dont mind if it drops out right away.

I have a V92, but i havent got it working yet. I have fixed up
the caller waiting with my phone company, and for some reason
this often kicks out my ISP. Thats almost as good cos then the
phone rings with the new call!
I must fix up that V92.

Also the V92 has a 'Fast-track' re-do set up where previous
connections get dealt with a bit quicker. It will remember the
codes on previous connections, so it doesnt have to refer back
to the PC, just makes it a little quicker.

Sorry for the brief absence, did i miss anything ?

John


----------



## MaryBeth

i don't think the one you sent to me looks anything like this one!  what do you think?


----------



## john1

The memory?
Yes AcaCandy is right, i would be inclined to take a piece from the
machine with you to the shop.

Be careful taking it out, some types pull out straight,
some types have to be helped out with little plastic levers at the
sides, some types kinda fold over to an angle when in, and have
to be folded back straight then removed.

Have a good look around it and see what you think.
There are many types, and some do not mix with others
(for adding in)

John


----------



## ~Candy~

Which slot did it come out of, a black one or white one  The picture isn't working for me, I have some setting wrong in my browser......another day to fix that


----------



## MaryBeth

i want one! wow! i called and they (off max) doesn't have any in! figures huh! so if i can order one online i will, if you guys think it looks like it would work...you know more than me ..but it looks a lot closer to mine than some on that new page you sent me does


----------



## MaryBeth

from the ones i have already messed with, they just pull straight out so that's what i did with this one. i'm glad it worked! whew! it came out of a long black one


----------



## john1

I think thats a modem ...


----------



## john1

be careful removing the ram


----------



## MaryBeth

now is the ram in the white slot?


----------



## Wet Chicken

Excuse me... Kermit the frog here... Shouldn't MaryBeth test her modem in Control Panel first (it's a 30 second test) before she starts plugging stuff in and out and goes running to the store? If she can't get on the net then maybe her win sock is bad... Just wondering


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *from the ones i have already messed with, they just pull straight out so that's what i did with this one. i'm glad it worked! whew! it came out of a long black one *


That would be the modem then? Doesn't matter, you can still use a PCI modem as you said you have those slots too


----------



## john1

The ram is in slots like that but usually smaller,
sometimes with little plastic grippers,
be careful with it


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *i want one! wow! i called and they (off max) doesn't have any in! figures huh! so if i can order one online i will, if you guys think it looks like it would work...you know more than me ..but it looks a lot closer to mine than some on that new page you sent me does *


 I sent a new page with ram chips  Now you are skeeerrrring me


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *Excuse me... Kermit the frog here... Shouldn't MaryBeth test her modem in Control Panel first (it's a 30 second test) before she starts plugging stuff in and out and goes running to the store? If she can't get on the net then maybe her win sock is bad... Just wondering  *


Hi luv, Kermit, eh???? welcome back  She can connect to the internet, so testing the modem is fruitless.....once she is connected, it just sits there........if you have any other ideas for testing, shoot....I believe she's also called her ISP and they've walked her thru their settings too....

MB, correct me if I'm wrong......


----------



## john1

Hi,

heres a pic of that ...

its only a screenshot from my PC,
i'm not sure how to do a re-direct ...


----------



## MaryBeth

this is the site you sent me tooo"http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...ckOID=536993270
now does that match the one in the picture i sent? that's the modem.... can you see it john1? and how do i check the modem in the computer? i will put it back together.. lol candy


----------



## Wet Chicken

But if her win sock is bad she would get on the net and the page would just say error right? If she has win sock problems then a new modem won't help her (but it would be fun to install)  

Isn't there a test to check the win sock?

If she gets a modem it should be V.92 one. They have MUCh better compression and are much better than a v.90.


----------



## MaryBeth

yea, it won't go anywhere online. that's the problem! okay, so i'm with buying the one and trying it right? so do i need the ram too? it's got one in the white slot....is that the memory?


----------



## john1

I am pretty sure thats a modem.

can you see it wet chicken ?
AcaCandy, no pics .. ?


----------



## MaryBeth

i tried to find the winsock download for 95 and couldn't ...i could only find ones for 98!


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *my isp is EXP. candyyyyy check out this stuff, this is what i found out...let me know what you think okay?
> http://www.glen-net.ca/customers/info/windows95/cheatsheet.html *


Here's the ISP info WC......see what you can make of it. MB called and they walked her thru the setup.

Yes, john, that is a modem....... is it ISA or PCI? I can't tell from your pic, it cuts off.


----------



## MaryBeth

yea, that's the modem john1. i wanted to know if it matched the picture in the site candy sent me.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *how do i check the modem in the computer?*


Control panel>modems>diagnostic

Then highlight your modem "com" port and click on "more information.


----------



## john1

MB, if you try the external one first, then you will know that the
computer can go on line ok, before buying another?

i see wet chicken has just said the same ....


----------



## MaryBeth

i didn't do that glen site candy. it was the same as what i had already done except it was steering me towards signing on with his site. i didn't trust that one


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *yea, it won't go anywhere online. that's the problem! okay, so i'm with buying the one and trying it right? so do i need the ram too? it's got one in the white slot....is that the memory? *


Don't worry about ram right now MB. Did you see the pics of the ram modules though? If you are referring to the white slots near the black slots that you ripped the modem out of, then NO, that is not the ram


----------



## MaryBeth

i don't know how to hook it up? do you want me to get a pic of inside the computer for you? then you can see the four black slots and the four white ones


----------



## john1

i think MB said it came from a black slot.

i think the V92 ones would be for a white slot.

Check the one you have first,
there are some check functions built into Win


----------



## Wet Chicken

I used to have a program that checked and reinstalled the win sock if it was bad. I'll see if I can find it again.

John, I don't know what picture you're talking about, besides, I'm still jealous of you and your half cup


----------



## john1

sometimes the ram is at rightangles to the PnP slots.
Its not usually very close to them.

_half cup ... ? you got me there ... ?_


----------



## MaryBeth

here's the insides


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *i think the V92 ones would be for a white slot.
> *


All V.92's are PCI.

Even if it is her win sock she should STILL probably get the new modem, the V.92's are really nice for a dial up modem. Like Candy said, you can find them for free. Sundays paper should have some.


----------



## john1

on the right.
standing up type.
be careful with it


----------



## john1

Whats this half cup ?
you got me there ...?


----------



## ~Candy~

yep, the black ones are ISA, the white ones are PCI.

Looks like my old Dell 466T


----------



## Wet Chicken

MaryBeth did you already unplug the old modem in that pic?

If so then it is NOT a PCI, but you have plenty of open PCI slots so don't worry.


----------



## john1

W/C could you post a screenshot for AcaCandy
(browser probs)
of the PC


----------



## ~Candy~

The gray cable hanging from the floppy is hiding the ram chips. Looks like the old stuff to me.....you'd better leave those alone.


----------



## john1

AC, pics working now ?


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *W/C could you post a screenshot for AcaCandy
> (browser probs)
> of the PC *


Fixed it, I can see the light now  and yes, WC, it appears the modem is gone.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *Whats this half cup ?
> you got me there ...? *


Oops wrong John  I thought you were JohnWill


----------



## MaryBeth

yes, see the empty slot? i got the modem laying here with me!  it came out of a black slot!


----------



## john1

not hiding, they're on the right


----------



## ~Candy~

Right by the dangling floppy connector? Right?


----------



## john1

W/C, no worries, gonna have a coffe now ...


----------



## MaryBeth

what's all the pci and isa talk? what's the difference and what's on the right john1?


----------



## ~Candy~

ISA = black.....

PCI = white.....

The modem we are looking at is PCI....no worries.


----------



## MaryBeth

good! then i will set my sights on getting that new modem....IF they get any in! maybe i can order it online. so where is the memory? the white slots?


----------



## ~Candy~

I think the rebate expires tomorrow though......


----------



## john1

yes thats it,
does look old.

by the red and green twisted pairs.

they look like TTL,
these days its not like that,
its nearly flat,
but you can see the legs on these ... 

MB, it looks like quite old type,
take it with you to the shop.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *I can see the light now*


Hallelujah 

MaryBeth did you check the modem in control panel, or are we going straight to jail and collecting $200.00? (_I gotta stop playing Monopoly_)


----------



## ~Candy~

I think it's further towards the top john, mb, can you move the wires and the gray floppy cable and snap another photo? I think what you are referring to john may be an add in cache card.


----------



## john1

MB, sorry my posts are a bit in arrears,
i meant the ram is on the right.


----------



## john1

AC, i think thats probably all there is of it


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *Hallelujah
> 
> MaryBeth did you check the modem in control panel, or are we going straight to jail and collecting $200.00? (I gotta stop playing Monopoly)  *


The modem is on the table beside her.......is your internet connection that slow


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *AC, i think thats probably all there is of it *


One chip???? Or maybe I'm not seeing the light yet


----------



## john1

AC, you think that may not be the ram ?
whats a cache card ?


----------



## john1

One Chip .....

No,
its a standing up board with some chips on it ...
by the red and green wires


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *AC, you think that may not be the ram ?
> whats a cache card ? *


Had one on my old Dell system, cost me extra bucks back then.....just shredded my paperwork that came with it about 2 weeks ago.......


----------



## john1

AC, please dont keep editing, 
i have to go back over your posts to see them again now


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *One Chip .....
> 
> No,
> its a standing up board with some chips on it ...
> by the red and green wires *


One board with some chips on it, I still thinks it a cache card.....MB, more photos please


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *AC, please dont keep editing,
> i have to go back over your posts to see them again now *


Wait one minute then, I try not to edit after I post, sometimes I go back for typos or an added thought, if I edit, just like you, after one minute, it'll be tagged 'edited at X time.'


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *The modem is on the table beside her.......is your internet connection that slow  *


I was looking for a modem for her 

HERE's one.

I'm still looking for a bargain though


----------



## MaryBeth

is this pic tell you what you need to know? is the memory standing vertical next to the isa and pci slots?


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *I was looking for a modem for her
> 
> HERE's one.
> 
> I'm still looking for a bargain though  *


http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...536879914&prodBlockOID=536993270&moreInfo=yes

How big of a bargain do you want 

How much cheaper than free does it get


----------



## ~Candy~

I still think they are to the left of the green/black wire........can you move that stuff? Under all the power connectors and gray cables.


----------



## MaryBeth

ha ha ha ha.... wet chicken you quack me up! quack quack


----------



## MaryBeth

candy, did that picture work or do you want another?


----------



## john1

well it looks like the ram to me,

but then i dont know what a cache looks like !!!


----------



## ~Candy~

I'd like another MB, try to move those gray cables, looks to me like maybe 4 slots there with little clippies at the ends.......

john, I don't see how that machine will have only one ram chip....it's not THAT old that it's going to have an add in header with memory modules on it....I remember those from the IBM days


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *How much cheaper than free does it get  *


What? No free shipping?  

That link didn't work so I checked their site manually. Is it the best data modem? If so that is a REALLY good modem, even at 29 bucks, which is what everyone else has it for.


----------



## ~Candy~

Yes, it's the best data, that is what I'm running in my Gateway machine here.......I ripped out a US Robotics WinModem that came with it  They ship free after $50.......

MB, come to think of it, throw in a bunch of their crap that they have free after rebate to get yourself to $50.....there's speakers, a mouse pad, cd cases, 100-spindle pack of CDR's.......


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, how's this one?


----------



## ~Candy~

Just as I suspected, very old memory......


----------



## ~Candy~

Just for fun though can you see what that other card says that john1 pointed to?????


----------



## Wet Chicken

MaryBeth can you get a* close-up* of the area by the 3 1/2" drive? It's the area that John pointed to in his picture. That's where your memory would be.


----------



## john1

I think you're right AcaCandy.

but a better pic would be nice.
i havent seen 'handles' like that on cables for years !!


----------



## john1

excuse me if i can barely keep up


----------



## MaryBeth

where's the memory? i can't see anything where he is pointing to?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Just as I suspected, very old memory...... *


Might be a good time to add more memory since she is going to win98.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *where's the memory? i can't see anything where he is pointing to? *


It's right by your power switch and 3 1/2" drive.


----------



## john1

near the little battery


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *Might be a good time to add more memory since she is going to win98. *


I don't think that memory is cheap anymore, and from I remember, it needs to be installed in pairs.


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, how's this? now what are we looking at?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *I don't think that memory is cheap anymore *


MicroCenter has 256 MB for 14.99.


----------



## Wet Chicken

It looks like all her memory slots are full. But we don't know what size they are. The could be 32MB each I think (it's been a while ).


----------



## ~Candy~

WC, whatever are you thinking???????   


I'm gonna bet this computer has a max of 16 (32  maybe) per slot 

My Dell machine maxed out at 64, I think this one is probably a bit ahead of mine


----------



## Wet Chicken

MaryBeth do you have a manual with this computer?

What make/model is it?


----------



## ~Candy~

Way back a couple of hundred pages, Dimension XP P100C


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *I'm gonna bet this computer has a max of 16 (32  maybe) per slot
> *


Yeah that's what I said, they could be 32 each (slot)


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, the memory is the four slots that have something in them right? not the one card there


----------



## john1

AcaCandy, you're right again!

That is indeed the ram.


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *Yeah that's what I said, they could be 32 each (slot)  *


we posted at the same time 

Thank you john1  I'll take that as a compliment


----------



## ~Candy~

Yes, MB, nevermind about the card in there, I'm almost 99 percent sure that is a L2 cache card of some sort


----------



## MaryBeth

is there a way i can tell what size they are? i seen the little clips on them now..i would have to be very careful! lol


----------



## john1

I reckon thats 64megs at 16 per slot


----------



## MaryBeth

so if they are all full does that mean i cannot add anymore memory?


----------



## john1

can you see the mobo number ?


----------



## john1

MB, depends on the mobo


----------



## john1

If you can put model number,
maybe it could be found ...


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i gently pulled one out and the numbers on it are... i dont' know if that is what you mean? m5m44400bj


----------



## MaryBeth

it's got 90 mb


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Dimension XP P100C*


She should be able to upgrade to a full 64 MB EDO per slot for around 50 bucks a slot.


----------



## john1

Actually,
i meant the model number of the DELL PC

but that No might turn up on google ....


----------



## ~Candy~

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/memx/dimxpsp1mdts.html

If this is it, 128 max.....MB, can you right click on my computer, properties, and see the installed ram?


----------



## MaryBeth

i can't click on anything of it cause it's guts are laying here in front of me on my desk! lololololol


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *okay, i gently pulled one out and the numbers on it are... i dont' know if that is what you mean? m5m44400bj *


Is there a number at the end, like 06?


----------



## MaryBeth

i can put it back together tomorrow and check it out okay


----------



## MaryBeth

410tb1n-7


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *She should be able to upgrade to a full 64 MB EDO per slot for around 50 bucks a slot. *


Where do you see that? If so, it's not worth it


----------



## MaryBeth

yea, if she had that kind of money she would have a newer one!


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *it's got 90 mb *


MB, where do you get this info?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *can you right click on my computer,... BACK IN before you flip that power switch :D*


----------



## MaryBeth

that number is under the other number that i gave you. why isn't it worth it then?


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *You might want to plug that memory BACK IN before you flip that power switch  *


 didn't think she took it out....... Using a magnifying glass to see


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *that number is under the other number that i gave you. why isn't it worth it then? *


$50 x 4 slots = $200 bucks.....heck you can buy a better computer for less than that  For example, MB, I have a Gateway PII 400 (don't feel sorry for me, I have others) but I like, I couldn't sell it tomorrow for $200, unless I threw my 21 " monitor in, and I'd never do that


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Where do you see that? If so, it's not worth it  *


Should be some place that sells it. Let me do a googlehiemer 

I don't think it can only take 128. It's got 4 slots so that should make it 256 right


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *Should be some place that sells it. Let me do a googlehiemer
> 
> I don't think it can only take 128. It's got 4 slots so that should make it 256 right  *


maximum memory for the machine, divided by 4........equals the amount of ram allowed per slot......


----------



## Wet Chicken

Here ya go 

Clickity-Click !

OK so I was two bucks off, write your congressman


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, thanks wet chicken! i can tell you this much...that lil booger came out easier than it wanted to go back in!!


----------



## ~Candy~

I don't know who my congresswoman is 

Still, it has to be installed in pairs, my opinion remains the same, it's not worth it.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *maximum memory for the machine, divided by 4........equals the amount of ram allowed per slot...... *


Yes I know but if each slot is 64 MB then it would be 64+64+64+64=256 right


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *okay, thanks wet chicken! i can tell you this much...that lil booger came out easier than it wanted to go back in!! *


Yes, that is usually true MB....just be careful....everything unplugged, no carpeting, and don't force it......the little clasps at the side do terrible things to your manicure though


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *Yes I know but if each slot is 64 MB then it would be 64+64+64+64=256 right  *


What do you mean when you say each slot is 64? The motherboard controls the capacity per slot........have you found documentation that that machine can hold 4 - 64's?

Never mind, I see you have....but i still stand by my first posting, it's still not worth the money......


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *that lil booger came out easier than it wanted to go back in!! *


I hope you're talking about the memory


----------



## john1

According to the link from AcaCandy, that has a Max of 128megs,
Which it may have in it already as all four slots are used.


----------



## john1

128 is ok for 98se,
not brilliant, but ok


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, so we are back to just getting a new modem right? are we all agreed? and yes, tore up my nails! lol


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *it's still not worth the money...... *


Agreed ! But she can buy second hand memory from some places for much less.


----------



## MaryBeth

who would want someone else's thoughts? ha ha ha ha


----------



## ~Candy~

Hell, if she drives to Vegas, I'll sell her my PII 400 machine with 256 megs of ram for $200 (sin monitor)


----------



## john1

i would guess that a Dell Dimension is from around ninety six ?
maybe about 150 Mhz ? maybe 200 Mhz ?


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *okay, so we are back to just getting a new modem right? are we all agreed? and yes, tore up my nails! lol *


Yes, get the modem and we'll go from there.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *who would want someone else's thoughts? ha ha ha ha  *




Personally I think you should hold off and not buy new memory right now. See how it runs without it first, you can always add it later if you want.


----------



## MaryBeth

shoot! i'll drive to vegas for the vacation! lol i don't know about the mhz's!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Hell, if she drives to Vegas, I'll sell her my PII 400 machine with 256 megs of ram for $200 (sin monitor)  *


What? No free shipping?


----------



## john1

Hey AcaCandy, put it in a box, chuck it in the gulf stream just off
mehico, i'll cycle over to the coast and pick it up in a fortnight !!


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *What? No free shipping?  *


I ain't Office Max  and john1, I don't think getting it wet will be of any help


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i'm outa here for tonight then... thanks for the computer lessons! you taught me a lot again! i really like you guys!  sweet dreams


----------



## Wet Chicken

MaryBeth make sure you get that rebate slip when you pick up that modem. It does not come in the box. You should also be able to download/print one from the web site if you have a printer.


----------



## john1

yeah, time i was in bed ...


----------



## ~Candy~

pleasant dreams....I think my cat is ready too


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, here are the facts: i went to off max and the modem would not match up! so i came home, put the thing back together and fdisked it and formatted it. then i am in the process of downloading win98 and after the beautiful box of win98 startup comes up, an error message says invalid comand or option was specified! SU995035
I was putting in setup C: setup D: setup E: setup F: what is wrong with it now???? i'm telling you..i'm hoping to get this win98 in today and i'm delivering it to my friend with a clear consious saying i have done everything i could!!! right? right! please help!


----------



## ~Candy~

Yes, we knew the modem wouldn't match up, your old one is ISA (from the black slot, remember) and the new one is PCI which would go into the white slot. It's ok to change from one to the other, but let's push ahead with this one and hope for the best.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;en-us;258671&


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, now i'm past that part of getting stuck and now i'm stuck again! now it seems like that cd doesn't have my drivers!!! i have dhcpcsvc.dll icmp.dll ienpstub.dll inetmib1.dll s3mm.dll s3mm.drv 8811_dig.ini coming up in drive C and then i put in drive D and it still won't take it. now what? i'm in more trouble aren't i? could thoes be on the floppy instead of the cd? maybe i should try putting in the floppy huh?


----------



## MaryBeth

i have the option to "skip" thoes files... that wouldn't be wise would it?


----------



## ~Candy~

I guess you still didn't download your video drivers from Dell? You can just skip them, you'll have crappy color, it would be best if you had them


----------



## MaryBeth

you mean that other modem would have worked? oh my! i thought it had to match


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *you mean that other modem would have worked? oh my! i thought it had to match *


No, sorry, I thought you understood me last night saying you could use that one when we went over the PCI and ISA slots (4 each) that you have


----------



## MaryBeth

video drivers? is that what all thoes are? well, how can i get them from dell? can i download them on this one and transfer them to that one? do i just skip them now and then can i fix them later or should i do it now?


----------



## ~Candy~

Not all of them, but some......you might try cleaning the 98 cd......I think some of those are windows related too....for example, this one:

http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?dhcpcsvc


----------



## ~Candy~

None of them look earthshattering though if you just skip them, my fear is there will be more and more and more


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, please check out this site for me and tell me which do i want... it says i want the dell drivers but the highlighted looks like the windows drivers? so how do i get to the dell drivers?
http://docs.us.dell.com/docs/software/oswin98/win98/0841e/drivers.htm


----------



## MaryBeth

this one won't work for me... will it work for you??? stupid dell! 
http://www.dell.com/98upgrade:


----------



## ~Candy~

2nd one doesn't work, you want Windows drivers for your Dell parts. But you need to figure out what hardware you have. That is why I was trying to figure out a way to get your system tag so that their site would auto ID everything on it. When you called them, could they tell you what the system shipped with? They should still be able to do this over the phone with the tag number.


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i've got the tag number...i'm off to find dells' phone number.. thanks


----------



## ~Candy~

1-800-www-dell may work....at least for starters


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *They should still be able to do this over the phone with the tag number *


Key word is "should". Lets see if they do 

(_fingers crossed_)


----------



## MaryBeth

you want to hear this now...i have been on the phone this whole time...mostly on hold in between transfers..and the problem is the tag number doesn't match what the front of the machine says it is! now i know this computer is legit! so anyhoo they keep giving me the run around saying tech support is another 30-40 minute wait..meanwhile the computer is halfway thru out there... should i just click skip file and hope to download them later or what would you do? can you believe this..does everyone have this much trouble?


----------



## ~Candy~

It's a free call, I'd make them figure out something 

Do you REALLY want an answer to your last question 

Lol, just skip the files for now.....hopefully there's not many more.....


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, wish me luck..i'm going back in!


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i got it going but can't get it setup for the internet..now i have two vnetbios.vxd (boy i don't like the sound of that one) and RASAP132.DLL me thinks these two are keeping me off the internet!


----------



## ~Candy~

Those are missing? Did you install dialup networking?


----------



## MaryBeth

i went to my computer and network connections...something like that right?


----------



## ~Candy~

Ok, let's take a step backwards, Windows is completely installed? Now you are trying to set up dial up networking, right? Via 'my computer' dialup networking?


----------



## MaryBeth

yes....isn't that right? it's all there except for the missing drivers which will come back to bite me in the butt i'm sure! so now i want to see if it'll go on the net! that's how it's done right?


----------



## Wet Chicken

Candy if this is a new install shouldn't there be an icon on her desktop that configures her dial up for her?


----------



## ~Candy~

It's in my computer, dial up networking, there may be some crapola ones for AOL, MSN or CS on the desktop. I just did a new install about 10 days ago  It amazes me even though you specifically uncheck that crap when doing the custom install, you still get the icons


----------



## ~Candy~

MB, go to add/remove programs, windows setup, communications, is dial up networking checked?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *It amazes me even though you specifically uncheck that crap when doing the custom install, you still get the icons  *


Hehehe


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i'll go to add/remove next..just wanted to tell you i went and downloaded that rasap132.dll from the net for win98 and went and tried to put it in there and it said it wasn't for my computer! aghhhhh okay, i had to complain..i'll go check add remove now.. i keep going thru the wizard to connect and it stops me at that rasap132.dll


----------



## ~Candy~

http://download.microsoft.com/download/win98SE/Update/17648/W98/EN-US/dun14-SE.exe

Try downloading that update. You installed 98SE, correct? My mind is getting foggy.


----------



## MaryBeth

aghhhhhhhhh  i can't get my dial up networking to open. i double click and nothing..it won't open..i keep putting in the drivers it says it needs and trying to download them to that dell but then same thing over and over again...aghhhhh!!!!!!!!! it keeps saying put 98 cd in and then over and over again tells me of the missing files! i put that rasap one in but then when it says put win98 cd in, i don't think it's keeping it because the other files are missing


----------



## BTS '76

maybe you have to reboot the system after you install the drivers for them to take effect.


----------



## Wet Chicken

MB it almost sounds to me like your win98 CD is bad. Did you do as Candy asked and make sure that the CD is clean? (DON'T wipe the CD in a circle!) 

If Candy can tell me how to open the cab files then I can get the files that you need, and send them to you.

I'll need a list of all of them in the same order that you see them.


----------



## john1

SFC


----------



## kilowatt1

Just my opinion, but I would start over (reformat), copy the Windows files to the hard drive and install from there instead of the CDROM. That way if an application needs a windows file you don't need the Windows CD.


----------



## MaryBeth

thanks guys! i just got off the phone with dell. i have been at this since about 11 this morning and it's going on 7:30 now! i am so agravated to say the least. i am really in it up to my eyeballs this time and i have no idea how to get out. according to dell, i need the dell deminsions drivers & utility resource cd, which does not exist anymore! the only thing he could suggest is udating to xp which that computer can't hold! ha! so then he suggested i purchase win98 and use it! now would that have the missing drivers????? agh!!!!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *according to dell, i need the dell deminsions drivers & utility resource cd, which does not exist anymore! *


You just gotta love these companies that build things and then don't keep files around to support their products after a few years have gone by. I bet they'd find a resource CD real quick if you offered them some money 



> *the only thing he could suggest is updating to xp*


You gotta be kidding? Does he know how old this computer is, and which processor it has? Maybe he was out of class when they were teaching that not all computers can accept every OS 



> *so then he suggested i purchase win98 and use it! *


...but I thought you _were_ using a win98 CD. I must have missed a thread 

MaryBeth I have every OS (except XP) here, so if you need some files I can send them to you, but you'll need Internet access first to get them.

Just PM me and let me know what you need.


----------



## MaryBeth

ahhhhhhhh wet chicken, you are terrific! i appreciate that so much.. i am really beside myself tonight. can you send the files to this computer and i can save to floppy and transfer to that dinosaur? i just cannot understand how the win98 cd wouldn't have the drivers it needs.... i just don't understand


----------



## ~Candy~

MB, try cleaning the cd, sometimes that works miracles.....and as KW mentioned another thing to try it open windows explorer, go to the c:\windows directory, make an options\cabs folder, then copy the entire cd to that directory. If it copies successfully, then when Windows cries for files, point it there.....another thing you may be missing MB is when Windows cries for the files, you can't usually just point it to the cd, you have to point it to the win98 directory on the cd....especially on that dinosoar


----------



## MaryBeth

ohhhhhhhhh okay..that was a lot of info... i will have to think on all that for a while... especially overnite..i'm done with it for tonight! i wish i had the money, i'd buy her another one and trash this thing! lol


----------



## MaryBeth

you wouldn't believe the pain in the neck this thing is...the tag number on the back doesn't match what the front says and so they are all confused and oh what a mess!


----------



## ~Candy~

More than likely, it's not the cd, unless it's really scratched up.....or were you talking about trashing the computer


----------



## MaryBeth

i can't just go online and ask for drivers cause i have no idea what they are and they don't want the numbers, they want the name and then they give me the tag number products and the man said that is not what i have and ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ~Candy~

Perhaps you can call your friend and 'maybe' she has some paperwork somewhere????


----------



## MaryBeth

definitely the computer!!! i need to know how to make the mean face...this one doesn't discribe me right now  argggg!


----------



## MaryBeth

it's a used computer ...and as old as it is..the papers are long gone


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> * and the man said that is not what i have and ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh *


*BAD MAN! BAD MAN!* 

MaryBeth look at the CD. Are there a lot of scratches on it?

Also, you weren't talking about trashing that computer IN FRONT of that computer were you? Computers have feelings and need love too


----------



## john1

Most scratches will polish out.
The information is below the surface.


----------



## john1

They wont be threatened into submission.
They just get more obstinate.
You have to tease them along, ...

a bit like donkeys.


----------



## MaryBeth

you guys are too much! lol the cd is fine! i have no idea why that man from dell would suggest another cd when this one didn't have the drivers it needs! and remember candy, the machine didn't get the drivers off the cd during install so copying the cd into another folder wouldn't work either would it? i will get the missing drivers off it in the order the machine tells me it needs them and then maybe wet chicken or one of you can help me locate them okay? i tried to get them one at a time but i don't think the machine accepted them cause it would go to all the missing ones again when i had to put the cd in! hang in there with me guys! i can't get thru this without you! i think bts abandoned me!


----------



## BTS '76

I'm still here. The only suggestion I have is to, get the old shotgun out of the closet, and take care of that old computer.

Your in good hands.


----------



## MaryBeth

heyyyyyyyyyy there you are bits! you hang with me and you gotta be tough! i get into some real messes don't i! i'm glad you are still around, if not for anything else, to see how it all comes out! if that were my computer i would have shot it a long time ago..as it is, i would feel awful if i have to hand it back in worse shape then when i took it on! i have to at least get it usable for her son to play games on...i hope!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *They wont be threatened into submission.
> They just get more obstinate.
> You have to tease them along, ...
> 
> a bit like donkeys. *


Are we talking about the Dell support guys here?


----------



## Wet Chicken

MaryBeth I think I know why you are having so many problems with these drivers. Some computers, especially ones from certain companies don't use a regular Windows CD. They use something called a "Recovery" CD. This is because When the company made a "deal" with Microsoft, Microsoft made them a "special"version of Windows for that computer. Without the recovery CD there is nothing that you can do to get everything on the computer to work right. The only work around is to buy a new sound card (that has its own drivers), a new video card (that has its own drivers) and so on and so forth. At this point with your new modem we should be able to get Windows working and get you back on the net. It's going to depend on if the Windows98 CD has the drivers built in whether we can get the video card and/or the sound card working right. I hope this makes sense to you


----------



## MaryBeth

it sure does! i don't like it but it makes sense! that's what he must have meant by i needed the dell deminsions drivers and utility resource cd!!!!!! which, he added, cannot be bought anymore. he told me it had orginally came with that computer! lots of luck to me huh! so do you think dell puts out a cd to install? and if they did, i wonder how much it would be??? thanks a lot for all your help wc, i really do appreciate you and your sense of humor! lol


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> that's what he must have meant by i needed the dell deminsions drivers and utility *resource cd*[/B]


DOH!  



> *he told me it had orginally came with that computer!*


The plot is getting thicker! 



> *lots of luck to me huh! *


You don't need luck. You need lots of money 



> *so do you think dell puts out a cd to install? *


Yes. _It's called a resource CD_ You know, the one they don't have 

Bring me up to speed. What have you done so far?


----------



## john1

What speed (Mhz) is this machine ?


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, so far, i have fdisked it three times, formatted it three times, put in win 95, put in win98, tried to find numerous drivers which when i tried to put them in the computer would say to put in the cd and then round and round i'd go cause it would keep telling me of all the drivers that were needed so i don't think it kept a one that i tried to give it! i never replaced the modem because when i went to buy the new one, it didn't match one thing and i didn't remember candy telling me we could use the pci instead of the isa! how's that for computer language! man, you guys have taught me a lot! hahaha and i still don't know anything! lol i am getting ready for church now...so i'll have to work on this later okay? if it is going to be too much trouble, i'll just tell the woman... i already emailed her to bring her up to date! she is using her son's computer now...soooooooo she had another old one so i asked her if she still has it or if it is a dell! maybe it would be easier to fix it up for her!


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, tell me if this is what you need:
1089 size
Pentium 166
external cache 256 KB
System Memory 81920 KB
166 MHZ
what's that all tell you about the computer?


----------



## john1

RASAP132.DLL

I dont think you will need that one.


----------



## john1

i did a search for
RASAP*.*

i got rasapi32 and rasapi16 both of which i think you will need.
you could use SFC to replace them.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *RASAP132.DLL
> 
> I dont think you will need that one. *


I think that one has to do with resources, but I think she only needs it if she wants to monitor them.

MaryBeth, it tells us that the computer is _very_ tired 

But I've got you beat. My laptop is a _120 MHZ_, and aside from it being a little slow it still works like a champ and has saved my butt more times than I can count. These days you need at least two computers. Your main one, and then one that you use to come here to find out how to fix the main one 

By the way, thanks for the nice compliment. I really appreciate it


----------



## kilowatt1

On some older Dimensions if you go into the BIOS and scroll through the options you will find an entry for something like "System Data Catagories". If it is there the "Service Tag" is listed.

You might want to check and see.


Kilowatt


----------



## MaryBeth

yes, kilowatt, i did see the tag number in there too and it matches the one on the back of the computer...it's the name on the front that doesn't match.....
and wet chicken, you are welcome for the compliment..it is much deserved...you all deserve a great big thank you for being such help. you are all great. i think we will need to rethink this project because i think it's beginning to be more of a project than it's worth! maybe i can come up with another computer to fix up for my friend...i just hate to not finish something i started... i hate to give in you know! in any case, let me get back to you okay... i appreciate all you've done already for that dinosaur!
i'd really like to have time to work on getting mine networked....maybe i'll put a thread in for that next... let me talk to my friend and get some feedback from her and i'll let you guys know okay.... i have to come up with something or i'd miss you all!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *wet chicken, you are welcome for the compliment..it is much deserved... *


_Aw shucks ma'am_... just doin my job 

Please don't give up on this computer. I _refuse_ to let it win 

All you need is a little more time with it


----------



## john1

I dont think you should give up yet, unless this is keeping you
from your normal routine, your friend would be very pleased if
you fix it up.

John


----------



## MaryBeth

now you are sounding like me...not wanting to let it win! hahaha i hate to give in! you better watch, you hang around me long enough and you start to think like me too! OH MY! LOL


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, we won't quit..i just need a break from it... or i just might shoot it! lol thanks guys...hey, where's candy tonight? she didn't take a nite off did she?


----------



## john1

relaxing at her pool ...


----------



## john1

Actually AcaCandy will probably look in ...
(radar)


----------



## MaryBeth

he he he he hi candy!


----------



## kilowatt1

Could you please post the Service Tag as it appears in the BIOS?


----------



## MaryBeth

it's the same: 69UMJ...BUt the front of the computer says it's a dimensions XPS P100C BUT the tag says it's a Optiplex GX 300!!!!!!! go figure~!! I spent half the time on the phone being switched from the part that takes care of optiplex and then back to dimensions! back and forth they kept sending me...no one wanted to claim it! the the teck told me it is a dimensions...


----------



## john1

is that the complete number ?


----------



## MaryBeth

yes sir ... that's all of it! they kept asking for another number too but that is all of it from the back ticket and also on the bios


----------



## john1

okay Ma'am


----------



## MaryBeth

now the tag number brings up optiplex gx 300 ....the name on the front says dimension xps p100c and after a whole lot of trouble, the tech said it is a dimensions... i have no idea what made him say that..i would think the tag number was more ligit...i know this was a business computer and it was never messed with..i have no idea why the mix up


----------



## MaryBeth

if they had the disk i'd be interested in knowing how much they'd want but i can't find no where with the two different names of it... it's a real headache!


----------



## john1

I dont think the Optiplex range came out till about 2000


----------



## MaryBeth

well, if you go to dell and put in that tag number, they'll tell you it's a optiplex gx300! go figure!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *relaxing at her pool ... *


And she didn't invite us?


----------



## MaryBeth

yea, i want to go!


----------



## john1

MB, you have to tame the beast before you can be considered ...


----------



## Wet Chicken

I wouldn't worry about tag numbers anymore, unless someone knows where MaryBeth can get a restore CD for the computer.

I say we beat this Dell into submission and teach it who's the boss, or in the case of the computer, who's the DOS 

See if you have these things handy:

1.) The Win98 CD

2.) One Dell Dimensions XPS P100C

3.) The new modem

4.) About an hours worth of time

5.) A good boot-up disk

6.) Some aspirin (_ hey I'm just being realistic here_) 

If you have all of those things then I say we start from the beginning, step by step, and get some electricity pumping through the veins of this 'ol computer


----------



## MaryBeth

ha ha ha ha Oh! I'm not even sure what we are talking about now!  Do I even want to know? Does it require a whip?


----------



## john1

go !


----------



## MaryBeth

oh nooooooooooooooooo not an hour... with all thoes things in my reach.... it took from 11 to 7:30 and still messed up.... and i ran out of asprins! i can't begin nothing till i get more! better get a bigger bottle next time i go at it with that beast


----------



## john1

start now.
switch off.
put in bootdisk.
switch on.
describe what you see.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *Does it require a whip? *


Only if you want to get kinky with the computer 

MaryBeth after you formated the first time, did Win98 install properly?


----------



## Wet Chicken

And do you need anything on the hard drive, or can we format it completely?


----------



## MaryBeth

well, gentlemen, i am out of here for tonight.... 6 comes too early for this girl! thank you and sweet dreams everyone!

and candy, where ever you are... i wish you sweet dreams too!  i got to get my time fixed on this thing...it's 9:11 here now...not 7! lol i'm off to get ready for bed!


----------



## MaryBeth

no, we can format it


----------



## Wet Chicken

Ok, tomorrow we'll take it step by step and we'll get it up and buzzing for you


----------



## MaryBeth

wet chicken, when i formated it win 98 went in fine till it came to the missing ??? what ever they are...stopped me dead..it's in these threads somewhere..i will try to find when i ran into that trouble


----------



## Wet Chicken

It was probably just looking for the drivers for some of the hardware (video card, sound card, CD).

Don't worry about those right now. Lets get the computer up and running (tomorrow) with a bare bones Win98 and then we can always add those in later.


----------



## Wet Chicken

I'll poke around the net and see if I can find any drivers that are for your machine


----------



## MaryBeth

the win 98 went in then was setting up when the missing drivers became a problem... it did give me the option of skipping them and that is how i got past it but it won't let me hook it to the internet now..and the missing drivers keeps coming up everytime i turn it on...
okay, i'll try to get back here tomorrow nite... talk to you then... thanks!


----------



## ~Candy~

Hey I went out for dinner guys....let's not format again, let's just concentrate on getting the drivers that MB is missing......I think everything is happy except for the silly modem.


----------



## john1

Mary Beth has gone bye byes.


----------



## john1

i dont know what the problem is with the modem,
but would it help to run mdmdel.exe first ?


----------



## almostsmart

Candy....
A timid question? If she bought the Best Data modem that you suggested, did she install with the CD that came with it? Mine came with a driver CD. I don't remember seeing anything in the thread about it.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Hey I went out for dinner guys*


What? And you didn't bring back any doggie bags for us? 

The computer that MaryBeth has is pretty old. It has a 100MHZ Pentium processor in it. Tonight I scoured the net and I found a bunch of old Dell drivers that she could use  Now I just need to know the names of the files that she needs, and I will see if I can match them up for her. She should make a list of all of the drivers, _one by one_, and then I'll know what I'm looking for.

I think she just needs the ones for the video card and the sound card. I have a universal Win98 Dell monitor driver that she can try too. First we need to know what the computer needs, and it will tell us that every time it asks for a new driver. I can upload them to my server, and then she can easily down load them and install them, but it is going to take forever unless we can get a full list of drivers in one swoop (_did I just say "swoop?"_) 

She shouldn't need anything for the modem, she has the CD that came with it and just to be safe I will download the latest ones for her too. I think we just need to be a little patient with this computer. It probably hasn't seen this much attention since it was first taken out of the box


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by almostsmart:_
> *Candy....
> A timid question? If she bought the Best Data modem that you suggested, did she install with the CD that came with it? Mine came with a driver CD. I don't remember seeing anything in the thread about it. *


She didn't buy it, she thought she had to get an ISA modem like the old one.

No doggie bags, I have kitties remember? But it was a buffet anyway, no baggies allowed


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *it was a buffet anyway, no baggies allowed *


Aw come on... you could have stuffed some in your purse for us 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CANDY ! :up:

Wish I had some time to make you something in flash, but by the time I'd be finished, you'd be celebrating your _next_ birthday 

So MaryBeth _didn't_ get the new modem  I'm not sure if it's still on sale. They will have it on sale again. They always do. That's how I got mine  I'll need her old modem model number, so I can go on a scavenger hunt and try to find some drivers for her. I'm willing to bet her old modem is 90 % of her problems right now.


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *I'm willing to bet her old modem is 90 % of her problems right now. *


Welcome to my world, I think I've been saying that 20 pages ago or so  I think some of those old ISA modems even had jumper switches on them 

Thanks for the BD wishes


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *I think some of those old ISA modems even had jumper switches on them *


OH NO that's right they did! HORROR !  

Every man for himself!  Well, I might as well start looking for a new (free) modem now and save us some time


----------



## Wet Chicken

Well just in case we can't get her modem working, I found THIS ONE, It's a v.92 for 6 bucks and *FREE SHIPPING*


----------



## MaryBeth

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CANDY!  Happy Birthday to You! Happy Birthday to YOU! Happy Birthdayyyyyyy to YOuuuuuuuuuuuu! Happy Birthday to Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu! and many mooore!  Hope you had a good one Candy!


----------



## MaryBeth

Okay, I'm here and I'm ready!!!! sorry about the modem mess-up! I should have got! Now, several things have been mentioned for me to do... where do I start? I will go turn it on and record the drivers it says it needs in the order it come up right?


----------



## Wet Chicken

WOW, you've got a sexy singing voice there MaryBeth


----------



## MaryBeth

Wow! that's majic of computers for sure! lol


----------



## Wet Chicken

Your computer needs files.

We want to help it (_and you_) and give it those files.

As soon as we get a full list of _which_ files it needs, we can start looking for them, and one by one, we can start installing them (_hopefully_) 

Is the modem in the computer?

Does the computer boot up to the desktop?


----------



## MaryBeth

welcome aboard almost smart! sounds like we have a lot in common! he he he he


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, wet chicken, i'll get on the recording the missing drivers for you... yes, the modem is in the computer. no, the computer won't boot up to the desktop without stopping a few times along the way complaining about needing things! lol


----------



## Wet Chicken

OK, I'll wait for your list and then I'll see if I can find them for you.

Not all of these files are going to be for the modem. This is going to take some time, depending on how many files we need.


----------



## ~Candy~

MB, don't forget to point it to the d:\win98 directory (or whatever your 98 install disk is). You may have to hand feed it, or even type in the location.


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, this is the start... it runs thru the bios settings and then stops with 
vnetbios.vxd
ndiswan.vxd
next it comes to "your display adapter is not configured properly. To correct the problem...bla bla bla" i click okay and the wizzard comes up asking me if what i want to install is listed there and it has ! on
communications port
s3 trio 64v +pci (765)
u.s. robotics 56k voice int
asks if i what i want to install is on list, i click cancel...now i am at wind desk top


----------



## MaryBeth

hi candy...did you have a good birthday?


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *hi candy...did you have a good birthday? *


 It's actually not until Saturday, WC is getting ahead of himself 

If you are at the desktop, let's not worry about what was missing upon startup....you did try to point it the windows cd, correct, as I think the first 2 are on it.....


----------



## Wet Chicken

OK well that's good news that it's a u.s.robotics modem. I have an old one around here somewhere so maybe the drivers will work.

From your desktop go to the control panel and click on Modems. Then click on diagnostics. Find your modem and click on the COM port and then "More Info..." and tell me what it does/says.


----------



## MaryBeth

i don't have the cd in.... how do i "point" to it? do you want me to restart it with the cd in now?


----------



## Wet Chicken

I have Win98 on the laptop. I'll see if I have any of those files on it.


----------



## john1

when it asks for a file,
it will also ask for the path to that file.
I think it also offers a 'Browse' button.

You can choose the browse option,
and pick your way to the file in question.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> * how do i "point" to it? *


Click on My Computer and it will tell you which "drive" it is.


----------



## ~Candy~

No, just put the cdrom in right now....if it tries to reinstall, cancel out....then go to add/remove programs, windows setup, communications/details....is there a check mark in dialup networking?


----------



## Wet Chicken

OK I have *BOTH* of these files:

vnetbios.vxd
ndiswan.vxd

I'll copy them, upload them, and send you a link to download them.


----------



## MaryBeth

device cannot find any free interrupt request IRC resources to use... i can disable comm port (com2) to be able to use it... do you want me to disable com 2 now?


----------



## ~Candy~

yes and com 1 if you have it.....which device is crying, by the way?


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, understood about the "browse" button john..thanks!  do you want me to check the three "!" or put cd in first?


----------



## MaryBeth

the next one s3 trio 64v + pci (765) says device either not present or not working properly or does not have drivers..code 24.. when i try to update drivers it says it has the best one already!! what would you have me do to this one?


----------



## ~Candy~

Just forget that one, that's where the Dell website should come into use


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, cd is in and yes, there is a check mark by dial up networking


----------



## MaryBeth

win 98 is in drive D


----------



## MaryBeth

i have 3 communications ports showing... like this
communication port 2 (xed out)
communication port 2
communication port 1
so do you want me to get rid of the 2ed communications port too?


----------



## ~Candy~

Ok, uncheck dialup networking, you'll probably be prompted to reboot, then go back and recheck it, you'll probably be prompted for the cd, so just leave it there, when it starts looking for files, do the win98 folder on the cdrom.


----------



## MaryBeth

hey, did you guys abandon me?


----------



## ~Candy~

MB, can you access the bios setup and just disable both of them for now? Should be listed under serial.


----------



## MaryBeth

Wooo Hoooooo Candy, you are a genius! it went thru slick as snot! hahahahhahaha so that is the cab files... i love it! wow


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> * hey, did you guys abandon me?  *


You're the one in HIDDEN MODE so we can't SEE you are here 

Well, I can, but, then again, I'm the genius


----------



## MaryBeth

disabled both comm ports in bios settings!


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, edited profile...should have taken the time to edit time too! oh well!


----------



## Wet Chicken

MaryBeth whenever you want to download those two files that you need, just click below:

Clickity Click!


----------



## MaryBeth

wet chicken, forgive me for being so ditzy but tell me what program to open it with?


----------



## Wet Chicken

WinZip. You should probably have this program on your computer anyways.

Let me upload it to my server so you can download it.


----------



## MaryBeth

i don't see winzip there!


----------



## ~Candy~

MB, please check to be sure you didn't already take care of that problem with your reinstall of dial up.....


----------



## MaryBeth

looks like the vnetbios is gone.. could that have happened when you told me to disable the comm in the bios?


----------



## Wet Chicken

Try HERE

First go to *Start>Find* and type in those file names to check if they are now on your computer.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *looks like the vnetbios is gone*


Download Winzip.

Install winzip (choose the "wizard" option when it asks)

Open the file I sent you and then you will have it.


----------



## MaryBeth

when i checked in find, they were both there..but when i rebooted.... the ndiswan.vxd still stopped me


----------



## ~Candy~

What's the exact reading of the message that's appearing?


----------



## MaryBeth

off to download winzip


----------



## ~Candy~

If they are both there, you don't need winzip....at least not right now


----------



## Wet Chicken

Download Winzip later. You don't need it right now if it's already in "Find".

What *exactly* does the error message say


----------



## Wet Chicken

Oops. didn't see your post Candy


----------



## panzer999

Forget WinZip...

Much Better:

http://website.lineone.net/~chris_m/


----------



## Wet Chicken

MaryBeth I think ndiswan.vxd just needs to be _redirected_.

What does it say when it stops you?


----------



## MaryBeth

downloading winzip giving me trouble... can't find it.. rundll isn't it is it?


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i'll get the exact message for you...brb
thanks panzer..i'll keep that one in mind !


----------



## Wet Chicken

Focus on the error message that you're getting, at least for now.

What does it say?

(we can do winzip later)


----------



## MaryBeth

when i go to find, it says 13kb virtual device driver modified (get this! lol) 5/11/98
then in reboot it stops me saying the windows registry or system.ini file refers to this file but the device no longer exists.... ndiswan.vxd


----------



## Wet Chicken

Did you turn anything off in the BIOS, or is there a card that's missing or not pluged in?

Let me look at my file and see if I can find what it's for...


----------



## MaryBeth

i turned off the com and com2 in bios
do you want me to continue to try to open the zip file?


----------



## Wet Chicken

Yeah while we're trying to figure out what's going on you might as well download winzip. Download it from HERE.

Click on the "evaluation" copy. I think it's the second one from the top.


----------



## Wet Chicken

Candy that file is a Virtual WAN Protocol driver.


----------



## ~Candy~

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...port/kb/articles/q166/8/32.asp&NoWebContent=1


----------



## Wet Chicken

MaryBeth do you understand what that Microsoft tech paper says?

Basically the install was stopped before it could complete, and the file *names* were copied, but not the actual files!

_To fix this just follow what it says to do below:_

1.)Click Start, point to Settings, and then click Control Panel.

2.)In Control Panel, double-click Add/Remove Programs.

3.)Click the Windows Setup tab, and then click Communications.

4.)Click Details, and then click to clear the Dial-Up Networking check box.

*NOTE:* If you receive the Ndiswan.vxd error message, click to clear the Virtual Private Networking check box only.

5.)Click Close, click OK, then click Apply.

6.)When you are prompted to restart Windows, do so.

7.)Click Start, point to Settings, and then click Control Panel.

8.)In Control Panel, double-click Add/Remove Programs.

9.)Click the Windows Setup tab, and then click Communications.

10.)Click Details, and then click to select the Dial-Up Networking check box.

*NOTE:* If you cleared the Virtual Private Networking check box in step 4, click to select it.

11.)Click Close, and then click OK.

12.)If you are prompted to restart Windows, do so.

Let us know what happens


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, now the thing that is checked in communications is dial up networking okay i unchecked virtual right? and it's still stopping me at that same one
i got the winzip downloaded and it's unzipping the files you sent me (wet chicken) but then i can't find them...duhhhhh!! i am doing something wrong


----------



## MaryBeth

oh wait, now i have to reselect virtual..sorry! brb


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *oh wait, now i have to reselect virtual..sorry! brb *


Just to be clear, that box should be cleared....NOT selected.


----------



## Wet Chicken

The files are in the folder, after you unzip it, but you still might not need them after you do what that Microsoft tech paper says. 

I would wait and try that first.


----------



## MaryBeth

WOO HOOOOO YIPPEEEEEEE HURRAHHHHH YOOU DID ITTTTTTTTTT clap clap clap clap     okayyyyyyyyyyy we got past that part and i am not even sure how you did it but it worked! okay, now what?


----------



## ~Candy~

Try hitting the dial up networking icon in my computer and see what happens


----------



## Wet Chicken

No more error messages?


----------



## Wet Chicken

Click "Make New Connection" and follow the prompts.

Whoo-Hoo I'm getting excited !


----------



## MaryBeth

oh man oh man... the virtual button is not checked and it's booting right up... AND the dial up networking icon is working! HURRAHHHH


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, off to make new connection! Woo Hooo! :O


----------



## Wet Chicken

Does it connect? 

If it doesn't , don't panic, it might just need a little "tweaking"


----------



## MaryBeth

the network hardware wizard came up and stopped me at the orginal three again the com and robotics and you know ... lol


----------



## ~Candy~

Wet Chicken, tired of you in HIDDEN MODE too, BTW 

You need to select one, right? If not, it's too far back to scan thru the post....tell us exactly what you are seeing.


----------



## MaryBeth

i took the two comm out of the bios...do you want me to put them back?


----------



## Wet Chicken

If it doesn't connect, right click on the dial up icon that you just made. Choose properties. Go to Server Types. What does it say, and what is checked?


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *i took the two comm out of the bios...do you want me to put them back? *


No, the internal modem doesn't use a serial port.


----------



## Wet Chicken

Why, what's the deal with hidden mode? What does it do? Maybe I'm having a bad hair day


----------



## MaryBeth

it did not let me make a connection..it is saying the modem is installed but has a problem... then when i go to download the drivers, i put in the cd and point to win98 and it don't even open it, it just says it cannot find the files


----------



## ~Candy~

Ok, the modem drivers won't be on the windows cd. We'll need to get those from either (AH, the driver disk that came with the modem  ) or US Robotics (which is now 3Com) website. Can't remember, but when you had that puppy out, did we get the model number?


----------



## MaryBeth

oh boy! i am not sure of that one...let me start reading backwards lol i remember you asking me numbers off it and you didn't know i had it out remember? or was that the memory?


----------



## Wet Chicken

...or does it tell you what the file names are? I have a U.S Robotics modem on my 3rd computer and they might be on there.


----------



## Wet Chicken

MaryBeth you probably won't find a model number listed on the modem, it's coded. Look where you plug the phone line into. You should see a small sticker. What does that say (_it will be a very big number with letters_).


----------



## MaryBeth

nope! no sticker, no number, no letters, no nothing but a little picture of a phone! do you want me to tear into it again?


----------



## MaryBeth

hey, how's john getting out of all this? lol he doesn't know what he's missing! 
i have to take a quick hiatus okay, give me about 30 minutes...


----------



## Wet Chicken

No sit tight for the time being. We need the product number from the modem but I'm trying to remember if there is a way to get it from the computer. 

Is there a little white sticker WAY DOWN on the bottom of the modem on that long silver strip of metal that connects to where you plug in the phone line?

This modem is like a booby trap and there are VERY small jumpers on it. If you happen to knock one loose when you unplug it we are sunk  I think we'll unplug it only as a last resort.


----------



## Wet Chicken

You know I think I have a special program for this. It will find the modem and tell you what the model number is. I think there is a place in Windows that might do the same thing. Let me look for you.


----------



## ~Candy~

Nothing I know will ID it WC, unless it's installed correctly. MB, can you check device manager and see what clues it gives us there on the modem? Per chance did the Dell people tell you what modem was installed?


----------



## ~Candy~

http://docs.us.dell.com/docs/dta/xpspcmdt/00000001.htm

Wow! Not sure where I found that, but it sure tells us a lot....I think modems were purchased separately back in 'those' days.


----------



## john1

I'm still here, i just dont want to get in the way


----------



## Wet Chicken

Candy, this was a U.S.Robotics program. It would find the modem, identify it and even connect with their web site and download the new drivers. I'm looking on my other computer to see if I can find it.


----------



## ~Candy~

But what methods did it use to identify it? The internet?


----------



## john1

There is a pic of it a few pages back.


----------



## ~Candy~

I looked for it too john, not sure if it can help much....can you find it?


----------



## Wet Chicken

No, it just used the internet to download the _update_ for you. Before it does that there is a screen that lists the COM port, model number and I think something ele about the computer. Hey it's worth a try. Nothing to lose, and everything to gain. Let me know if you want to see it


----------



## ~Candy~

worth a shot WC......hit us with your best shot


----------



## Wet Chicken

OK, gimme a sec...


----------



## john1

found it:


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i'm back.... let me know what you want me to do....and hello john.... glad you joined the fun! lol


----------



## Wet Chicken

OK I've got it uploaded. I'm testing it now


----------



## MaryBeth

uploaded or downloaded..that always confuses me! lol huh bits! lol!


----------



## Wet Chicken

MaryBeth I have a special program that might just AUTOMATICALLY tell you what your modem model number is. I'm testing it now for you.


----------



## MaryBeth

that's terrific! you all are just terrific! wooooo hoooo!


----------



## ~Candy~

Thanks john, that number off to the right hand side with the UPC code thing probably would help.


----------



## Wet Chicken

OK I'm typing up your directions on how to use it now 

(_insert elevator music_)


----------



## john1

maybe,
i cant make it out.
you might have better resolution


----------



## MaryBeth

ta da ta dummmmmmmm! (drum roll) ta dA!


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *
> (insert elevator music) *


*SMACK*

Anything but elevator music, maybe some Shakerra, Shania Twain.....anything.......


----------



## Wet Chicken

Unzip the program and go to the *Graphics* folder.

Look for InetUpdt.*exe* file. Make sure it's the *.exe* version of that file.

Click on it. If it gives you any messages just click "OK".

Tell us what it says.

MaryBethsModem


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> **SMACK*
> *


*OUCH!*


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> **SMACK*
> *


And you wonder why I stay hidden... you're violent


----------



## MaryBeth

you know you love it wet chicken! lol


----------



## Wet Chicken

Yeah in private, but not out in public


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *And you wonder why I stay hidden... you're violent  *


You can run, but you can't hide from me


----------



## Wet Chicken

WOW MaryBeth, over *600* replies in this thread!

Just wait until you get our bill


----------



## john1

tried twice,
D/L didnt work for me ...


----------



## MaryBeth

i don't think i got this unzipping downpat! i unzipped it, took disk out(is that right?) went to graphics folder and found the inetupdt.ico ... not exe! what did i do wrong?


----------



## MaryBeth

BILL?


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> * BILL?  *


As long as it is follwed by GATES..... worry not


----------



## MaryBeth

you mean my unwavering devotion isn't good enough? sniff sniff


----------



## MaryBeth

besides, 600 isn't much ....i can get into some tight places! woo hoo!


----------



## Wet Chicken

*OK SOMEONE GET ME A BIG FRYING PAN!!!*  

Ohhh MaryBeth ? I thought you said there was no white sticker on the phone plugs?

What's this?












We will need those numbers if this program doesn't work for you


----------



## MaryBeth

i was looking on the outside! you didn't tell me to tear it apart again! lol


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *OK SOMEONE GET ME A BIG FRYING PAN!!!
> 
> Ohhh MaryBeth ? I thought you said there was no white sticker on the phone plugs?
> 
> What's this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will need those numbers if this program doesn't work for you  *


That's not on the OUTSIDE chicken little  It's on the inside.....


----------



## MaryBeth

YEA! lol


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> * went to graphics folder and found the inetupdt.ico ... not exe! *


Are you _sure_ it's not in there? I just download the file and it's in mine.

There should be two files with the name of InetUpdt. Click the one that doesn't say .ico


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *i was looking on the outside! you didn't tell me to tear it apart again! lol *


Exactly, what / \ she said


----------



## john1

yeah, i couldnt make them out ...


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *That's not on the OUTSIDE chicken little  It's on the inside.....  *


DOH!!!


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, let me look again, then i'll get the number off the tag...


----------



## Wet Chicken

There should be 9 files in that folder...

Two if them are named InetUpdt.

One is ico.

One is exe.

Click on the exe version


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *DOH!!!  *


You've gotten so many demerits that we can SEE you know


----------



## john1

that unzipped into 3 folders,
i had to put all files into one folder for it to work,
but it did not find my modem.
it said i should make sure its switched on.


----------



## Wet Chicken

Don't you mean "see you now"?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *
> but it did not find my modem
> *


It's only for older USRobotics modems. I don't think it even works on 3com modems, but MaryBeth has a USR modem so it's worth a try.


----------



## MaryBeth

ran into a bump in the road here... it says error loading bitmap from file progress 1.bmp error accessing file mdm help txt... i did it twice and got the same message..i better try to read the letters on the picture huh! unless i did something wrong???


----------



## john1

ok. right.


----------



## john1

please get the numbers ....


----------



## Wet Chicken

MaryBeth you don't need those pictures for the program to work. After it was done and you clicked OK did it come to a screen that said anything about your modem?


----------



## MaryBeth

no, that was everything i'm afraid... since it said that way, could i have done something wrong? do you want me to do something else? as far as i can tell the numbers off the modem are:
D159M9DT80631749-01AZ
can anyone else tell if i'm right or wrong?


----------



## Wet Chicken

It looks like *0159H9DT 00-831749-01 R:2*


----------



## MaryBeth

can you enlarge it and put it back up?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *can you enlarge it and put it back up? *


Boy I could say something but I won't


----------



## Wet Chicken

MaryBeth can you take a better picture of the sticker


----------



## MaryBeth

i knew all that whipping talk candy was giving you was getting to you! lol


----------



## john1

I make it:
D159M9DT 80-631749-01 A Z

or:
D159M9DT 00-631749-01 A Z


----------



## Wet Chicken

Psst... don't tell her


----------



## MaryBeth

i heard that wc! and i was off snapping away! no good tho! not with it in there can i get a good shot at it!


----------



## MaryBeth

john and i seen the same thing!


----------



## Wet Chicken

Guess what MaryBeth?

The Wet Chicken-miester just found the *drivers for your modem*  

I'm downloading them now. I'll send them to you soon


----------



## john1

well i got nowhere with that,
how did you do it ?


----------



## MaryBeth

woo hooo! GO WET CHICKEN.... GO WET CHICKEN....GO WET CHICKEN GOOOOO! WOO WHOO! LETS HEAR IT FOR WET CHICKEN! HIP HIP HURRAH!  clap clap clap clap :up: :up:


----------



## john1

dont count your chickens MB ...


----------



## MaryBeth

he he he he..... hey, it's hope ya know!  as long as we're moving, we are not stuck!


----------



## Wet Chicken

Well Dell uses the number 83 for all of its USR modems. 64 means it's a compaq, so on and so forth. So keeping the number that I posted above in mind (_0159M9DT 00-*831749-01*_) that would mean that the model number is 1749-01 is the model number. So I went to the old USR site (_3com wouldn't list an old USR modem driver_) and I looked up 1749-01, and they said it was for an old Dell computer with Win98 

Piece of cake


----------



## MaryBeth

ohhhhh you da man! you da man!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *dont count your chickens*


Hey is that a _chicken_ joke?


----------



## MaryBeth

hahahha i didn't even get it....yea, it's a chicken joke! hahhahaa good one john! now you da man! hahhahaha you da man!


----------



## Wet Chicken

OK, here they are... come and get it while they're hot 

Wet Chicken-miester Drivers


----------



## MaryBeth

hey, i just had a bad thought! it didn't have 98 in it! it had 95. remember, i put 98 in it!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *ohhhhh you da man! you da man! *


no, _I'm da chicken! I'm da chicken! _


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *hey, i just had a bad thought! it didn't have 98 in it! it had 95. remember, i put 98 in it! *


These are for 95 and/or 98. That's why it says 9x


----------



## MaryBeth

you da manchicken..you da manchicken... go dachicken go dachicken..go dachicken gooo!


----------



## Wet Chicken

OK, install those drivers and the reboot!

Then try the modem and lets see where we are.


----------



## john1

Well, you know your stuff.
I got nowhere with that number.

Hope it works alright


----------



## MaryBeth

it gets initialized the says:
1 no modem found
2 no modem found
3 no modem found
4 no modem found
maybe i don't have it installed?
you really do know your stuff...that program is so neat! by the way, you know the singing was to "go speed racer go speed racer go speed racer gooooo"


----------



## Wet Chicken

Oh I'm sure something else will break  

MaryBeth how about a news report?


----------



## Wet Chicken

Go to the control panel and click on modems. Is one listed in there?


----------



## Wet Chicken

MaryBeth while you're doing that I'm going to poke around over at Dell. 

What is your service tag number?


----------



## MaryBeth

it says device is installed but has a problem...click on bla bla bla to see what it is.... says us robotics 56k voice int .. the drivers for this device are not installed code 28. then search for updates..i click okay but it wants to know where to search, floppy, cd rom, windows microsoft update, or specify.... what do i say?


----------



## MaryBeth

tag number 69UMJ


----------



## john1

I got to go to bed real soon ...


----------



## MaryBeth

me too, i'm with john


----------



## john1

try directing it through browse,
if there is a browse ...


----------



## john1

_me too, i'm with john_

You havent got cold feet i hope ?


----------



## MaryBeth

browse to where?


----------



## MaryBeth

you know as soon as i put that up there i knew it would get a response..hahaha nothing i could do about it once i pused submit! lol


----------



## john1

sorry,
lost the thread for a minute,
browse to those files that it wants,
arent they the ones you downloaded ?


----------



## john1

you can 'edit' but it doesnt matter now


----------



## MaryBeth

nothing downloaded cause it said no modem found


----------



## MaryBeth

no, i didnt catch what i said till it was sent...too late to edit then! leave it to the wet chicken to catch it! lol


----------



## john1

maybe the new bits are in the compessed file that came with it ?

i have to get some kip now.


----------



## MaryBeth

you mean the 1749 file?


----------



## MaryBeth

wet chicken, what do i do with the 1749 file? it doesn't seem to open anything


----------



## MaryBeth

past my bedtime here.... can we pick this up tomorrow?


----------



## MaryBeth

what's kip mean?


----------



## john1

its brit for sleep


----------



## MaryBeth

oh okay.... well, i need some kip too!  do you think wet chicken or candy sleep?


----------



## john1

i think we are the last ones up,

goodnight.


----------



## MaryBeth

hey john, what time is it there?


----------



## Wet Chicken

It says they are not installed because you need to point to them.

Make sure they are unzipped first.


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, thanks for today... sweet dreams


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *do you think wet chicken or candy sleep? *


Rarely


----------



## MaryBeth

are they in 1749?


----------



## john1

its 4 am.

Goodnight MB,
Goodnight WC.


----------



## MaryBeth

good nite john


----------



## MaryBeth

are they in the 1749 file? i unzip it and then can't find anything... where is it?


----------



## MaryBeth

wet chicken you are working so hard. i appreciate you so much. please forgive me but i am give out! can we pleazzze pick this up tomorrow?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *nothing downloaded cause it said no modem found *


Did you download the drivers that I sent you?

Yes

or

No


----------



## MaryBeth

no
they wouldn't download only say no modem found..unless the drivers are in the 1749 file...then in which case i opened them but couldn't find anything


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *wet chicken you are working so hard. i appreciate you so much. please forgive me but i am give out! can we pleazzze pick this up tomorrow?  *


Sure! See you tomorrow


----------



## MaryBeth

we'll pick it right back up okay... thanks big guy!  sweet dreams now


----------



## Wet Chicken

If the modem is listed in either the modem folder, or Device manager, then the modem is installed. You can install the drivers (1749) from either place.


----------



## Wet Chicken

OK C-ya. Time to throw some cold water on my face


----------



## almostsmart

I must say "don't know when I have enjoyed reading a thread more than this one". Thanks for the lessons as well as the entertainment. Some of the best... people helpers... here. My neck is stiff from watching the ball bounce back and forth between you guys. So good night.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by almostsmart:_
> * Thanks for the lessons as well as the entertainment *


On Wednesday's we have a live band playing


----------



## ~Candy~

Ok, guys looks like you have some good progress. MB, Can you put that modem in another slot, also be sure you have it secure too, Windows won't find it if it isn't snug  I'll be hit and miss today, I have a wild kitten taming project to attend to.....hopefully they aren't too angry at this early age yet


----------



## Wet Chicken

Don't you worry your pretty little head MaryBeth, we'll get your computer up and running!

But just in case, you should know that computers can be used for many things these days...

_For example_, it's a little known fact but a lot of computers make very nice Hibachi's


----------



## ~Candy~

Looks like chicken to me


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Looks like chicken to me  *


OH NO...! Aunt Belle's been missing for 3 days now! You don't think that could be... ?


----------



## MaryBeth

you guys are too funny! i agree with almost smart! lol glad to have you with us almost smart...stick with us and it never gets boring! you never know what trouble i'll get into next! and count on these folks to bail me out!  like now!
candy, what are you doing to the kitty? 
wet chicken, you are too funny! that is exactly what looks like a good idea to do to this beast over here...lets bbq it! lol
might serve a better purpose that way. as it is, i have went over my steps and cannot get that 1749 to do anything! all it does is opens the other file! i went and put in the numbers for it in "find" and it starts the opening of it all over again... what am i doing wrong? when i click on the other file, it opens too then I can't find it either...when i put it in find, it opens all over again..i'm going in circles and getting mighty dizzy! rickyyyyyyyyy! (that's lucy talk) okay, so here is my question, in update drivers, it will let me pick one if i want...so what say i put in standard 56000bps d56 modem and see what drivers it comes up with? what do ya say? can it hurt?


----------



## Wet Chicken

OK, before you do anything else try and remove the modem, and then gently plug it in ALL THE WAY into anther slot. 

Don't forget to use then cute little screw on top too! 

Then reboot. 

When it asks you for the drivers just point to where you have the 1749. Also, if it will not accept anything copy down the driver name so we can trace this down.


----------



## MaryBeth

okayyyyyy i'm off to rescrew! brb


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *
> candy, what are you doing to the kitty?
> *


Actually there are three, ferals, probably about 8 weeks old. One bit me earlier  the other two seem to be calmer than when I started, I think I'm wearing them down, they are sleepy 

Hopefully I can tame them enough to put them at PetsMart so they can be adopted


----------



## MaryBeth

oh candy, that is wonderful! i love animals.... i usually do the doggies! i don't understand people that don't have a heart towards animals... you are my hero!


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, here's the low down! i unscrewed, unplugged, replugged, rescrewed..turned it on... checked modem...says us robotics 56k voice int is installed but does not have drivers...SO, i go to wizard to install drivers, click browse, point to modem drivers (D and it comes back with windows was unable to locate drivers for this device.. i dont think the dumb thing looked in the modem drivers cd! did i miss a step?


----------



## ~Candy~

Run the setup.exe file. I'm on a different computer, but there were two files, right? The one that checked for modems and another setup.exe right?


----------



## MaryBeth

oh wait..messed up! oops! pointed to wrong cd! i'll try again to 1749...brb


----------



## ~Candy~

You can't just point it to 1749.exe......  I haven't tried clicking on it, but does it make a folder?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> * I think I'm wearing them down, they are sleepy
> *


----------



## Wet Chicken

MaryBeth, on your desktop make a new folder. Put the 1749 file in there and open it up. All of 1749's files should ONLY be in this folder!

Now when it asks you for the drivers, point to that folder 

*NOTE:*
Windows can't open up .exe and .zip files on its own, because Bill Gates doesn't make any money on Winzip


----------



## MaryBeth

hahaha you don't let anything pass do you wc! how do you do it? hahhaa i know you'll have an answer to that one too! lol


----------



## MaryBeth

i pointed to modem drivers (D that's how it's listed in the folder...then i pointed to 661749_9x.zip
then i pointed to something else but i forget now....so what am i suppose to point too?????


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *MaryBeth, on your desktop make a new folder. Put the 1749 file in there and open it up. All of 1749's files should ONLY be in this folder!
> 
> Now when it asks you for the drivers, point to that folder
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhh okay, brb!
> 
> NOTE:
> Windows can't open up .exe and .zip files on its own, because Bill Gates doesn't make any money on Winzip  *


----------



## ~Candy~

Hey, I just got a thread solved in 4 pages.........I feel almost, well............like that was too easy


----------



## MaryBeth

i made the folder and tried to drag the modems over there and it said it couldn't do it, did i want to put a short cut in there? what do you want me to do?


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Hey, I just got a thread solved in 4 pages.........I feel almost, well............like that was too easy
> 
> *


 ah, are you trying to tell me something?


----------



## ~Candy~

Hold the shift key down while dragging it....be sure that is the only one highlighted otherwise the whole desktop will go too 








Who, me?????


----------



## MaryBeth

got it! hold shift key down... brb


----------



## Wet Chicken

OK I'm lost, why are you trying to drag the modem to a folder?


----------



## MaryBeth

you are a genius candy..... got it in there now and then go to push browse so i can point to it and the dumb okay button won't light up so i can push it! duh!


----------



## ~Candy~

I think it's the downloaded .exe file WC......she's trying to get that to a folder on the desktop by itself, so she can expand it to that folder.


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Hey, I just got a thread solved in 4 pages.........I feel almost, well............like that was too easy
> 
> *


yea, well, i bet you didn't "bond" with them 

pfffffftttttttttstttttttttttttttt ( rasberries )


----------



## Wet Chicken

MaryBeth what are you trying to put in the folder?

A.) A modem

B.) The 661749_9x.zip file that I downloaded yesterday.

The correct answer should be *B*


----------



## MaryBeth

yea, it's in there! no, it won't take! says windows was unable to locate driver for this device... the 1749 reads 661749w when it's opened


----------



## Wet Chicken

So the 661749_9x.zip file opened up ok right? All of it's files are in that one folder right?


----------



## MaryBeth

let me check... i sure thought they were!


----------



## john1

enough trouble bonding with those alley cats!


----------



## MaryBeth

that is where the 1,2,3,4 comes up with no modem found


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *enough trouble bonding with those alley cats! *


funny, but i don't hear a brit accent!


----------



## Wet Chicken

For right now we're JUST interested in that one folder!

661749_9x.zip opened up ok right? 

All of it's files are in that one folder right?


----------



## Wet Chicken

Do you remember how many pages back that 661749 link was?


----------



## Wet Chicken

Never mind, I just found it


----------



## MaryBeth

i don't see any files wc....only the screen comes up that says to wait while it's searching and then comes up with 
1, no modem found
2 no modem found
3 no modem found
4 no modem found
do you know what i'm talking about? is there suppose to be more in there than that?


----------



## Wet Chicken

You're clicking on the wrong file.

Sit tight. I'll send you the drivers from 661749_9x.zip.


----------



## Wet Chicken

The file you're clicking on is for SOFTWARE UPDATE, not drivers


----------



## MaryBeth

i figured i was doing something wrong! candy, i hear you laughing!


----------



## MaryBeth

that is the only one opening up when i click on it! sorry!


----------



## MaryBeth

john, i'm sorry if i offended you! i never meant tooooo!


----------



## MaryBeth

it's wet chicken's fault...he's rubbing off on me!


----------



## john1

Not at all MB,
im not that shallow!


----------



## john1

The british dont have an accent ...


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *it's wet chicken's fault...he's rubbing off on me! *


There is no cure 

OK, Make a brand new folder on your desktop, and name it *Modem Drivers*

Download THIS files, and put it INSIDE of the folder that you just made.

Unzip it.

Tell me how many things you see inside of the folder.


----------



## MaryBeth

there are two:
Dpwave
MdmUSRDP2


----------



## Wet Chicken

OK, now go to the control panel, click on modems, and then "add".

It will walk you through installing the modem.

When it asks for the drivers, point to that folder with the two drivers in it. First one, then the other (if it asks for it).


----------



## MaryBeth

wooo hooooo you are a genius wet chicken...(((((hug)))))) it's taking it...give me a minute to finish now!


----------



## Wet Chicken

(_exhale_)


----------



## ~Candy~

I'm back, unbitten and unscathed.....I think 








At least this time


----------



## MaryBeth

it's in there baby! woo hoooooo!


----------



## MaryBeth

it's in com 3...is that right? com 1 and com2 says no modem.... but woo hoooo robotics 56k is in com3!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaryBeth

candy, you are missing all the excitement! wooohoooo!


----------



## ~Candy~

I'm here  Wouldn't miss this for all the cats in the world


----------



## MaryBeth

can we take a break here? this is a good time don't you think?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *it's in there baby! *


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *can we take a break here? this is a good time don't you think? *


NOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## ~Candy~

Ok, great.....but will it connect and move on the internet once connected.........


----------



## MaryBeth

as frustrating as it is in the middle, it is such a rush when things come together! wow! this is great! love it!  

you guys are great.... :up:


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *can we take a break here? *


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, you have to give me a minute though okay... i'll be back...hang tight...


----------



## Wet Chicken

Does it connect to the net?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *as frustrating as it is in the middle, it is such a rush when things come together! *


There's nooooo way I'm touching _that_ line


----------



## ~Candy~

Guys, I gotta run ---- dinner time......free buffet coupons.....gotta love Vegas....I want happy news when I return 

Shower first though, so if you work fast, I might be able to uncork the champagne I've been holding onto for this happy event!


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i'm working on connecting now..i have to get friend off net first so i can use her network! i'll get back to you in a flash!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *free buffet coupons*


Bring a doggie (or kittie) bag and remember us


----------



## MaryBeth

needs tweeked wc! says no dial tone!


----------



## Wet Chicken

Is the phone line plugged in?

Did you pay the phone bill?


----------



## ~Candy~

Is there a line in jack on the back of the modem for a real phone?

Quick shower, no kittie bags, buffet, we've been over this before!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *no kittie bags, buffet, we've been over this before! *


Yeah but...but...


----------



## MaryBeth

giving me error 680???


----------



## ~Candy~

MB, in the modem dial out properties, place a check in the box to wait for dialtone before dialing....and of course, check to be sure you DO have dialtone, if a phone can be plugged into the modem, that will help us trouble shoot too.....or just shoot 


Also, hit ctrl-alt-del......is RNAAPP running?


----------



## john1

Check that the cord is plugged into the line in,
not the phone out point.

try another cord.

try a phone in the phone outlet, (at modem)
to check for dial tone.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *giving me error 680??? *


What is giving you error # 680?

Are you in dial up?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *or just shoot
> *


Hehehehe


----------



## john1

thats the 'no dial tone' error


----------



## john1

edit ?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *thats the 'no dial tone' error *


It's amazing how the engineers couldn't simply say "no dial tone" instead of "Error number 680"


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, let me check everything you've said....the wait for dialtone is checked....brb


----------



## Wet Chicken

(_insert elevator music_)


----------



## MaryBeth

you're wanting a whooping again from candy aren't you wc? lol
okay, i'm tweeking here...now it is saying my password is off..so hold tight while i'm tweeking and i'll get back to you.... and remember candy slaps for elevator music! lol


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> * and remember candy slaps for elevator music*


I'm prepared for her this time. I've got brand new running shoes


----------



## john1

so the error 680 is gone ?


----------



## Wet Chicken




----------



## MaryBeth

so that's what you look like!  really a cutie!  

okay, now i am trying to get it on my internet and not being successful.... i am still tweeking...missing something small now i'm sure...just what? hummmmmmmm


----------



## MaryBeth

now got a new error: 629 telling me i don't know my name and password!


----------



## john1

check case (lower/upper)


----------



## Wet Chicken

Go to dial up.

Right click on it.

Choose properties.

Server Types.

On the bottom, only tcp/ip should be checked.

On the top, under Advanced, *only* "Enable software compression" should be checked.

Is that how yours is?

(_oh... if I could tell the future I would say go to see post number 814_)


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *now got a new error: 629 telling me i don't know my name and password! *


If you are already connected to the internet with the other computer, it won't let you connect a second time. Disconnect the first one and then try again.


----------



## MaryBeth

now i changed the tcp thingy checked.... and now i got a new error.... 635... wearing down here guys! it's something small now... i am very excited about what you got done so far...wow! i am really impressed... you really know your stuff


----------



## Wet Chicken

Go back in to dial up.

Under server types, click the button on the bottom marked "TCP/IP Settings"

What is checked?


----------



## MaryBeth

server assigned ip address
server assigned name and address
(checked) use ip header
(checked) use default gat way...bla bla bla


----------



## Wet Chicken

OK, those are right.

Close out of there.

Hold on a sec...


----------



## Wet Chicken

Hey do you have another computer there?

Is that how your talking to us here?

If so, is it using the same internet account?


----------



## MaryBeth

sure, but i have to keep shutting it down to hook up the other...i am really running here! lol


----------



## MaryBeth

i got two hooked up and always hook a third up when i got a "project" going..i just unhook and hook, unhook and hook!  i know how to network...but my ethernet gives me trouble...i am going to fix that (with your help) someday too! lol


----------



## MaryBeth

i'm giving out here wc.... 
john, you about ready for a kip?


----------



## Wet Chicken

Go to control panel>Modems>Diagnostics

Find your modem and click on it to highlight it.

Click on "More Information"

What happens?


----------



## Wet Chicken

After you click on more info does it give you another page marked "More Info..." with your COM port, Interupt, Address, UART, and Highest speed info ?


----------



## john1

maybe soon,
but i want to see which way this goes ...


----------



## MaryBeth

it says a whole lot! it said too that the line was dropped last time....funny cause when it would stop at the confirming the name and password, the phone line would still be tied up like it was online but then it would never finish like my name or password is off..i know my name and password is correct you know! so then i would click cancel and it said the line was dropped...


----------



## MaryBeth

and by the way, it's speed is faster than mine newer one!


----------



## john1

I was going to suggest turning it down ...


----------



## MaryBeth

no way....why would i want to do that?


----------



## Wet Chicken

OK, that's very good 

It sounds like the modem is installed correctly, and the drivers are working, but just to be sure do this;

Go into Control panel>Device Manager.

Are there any red *X* or *!* anywhere?


----------



## Wet Chicken

Where did you see the speed listed at ?


----------



## Wet Chicken

Go back to dial up.

Right click on it and choose "create shortcut"

Then click on yes.

This will make it much easier for everything else that follows...


----------



## MaryBeth

looks real good! only one (!) on display adabters sc Trio64v +Pci 765....that wouldn't stop the internet connection would it!


----------



## MaryBeth

seen the speed in that modem 'more info' part... you want me to put the shortcut on the desktop?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *that wouldn't stop the internet connection would it! *


Nope!

Go ahead and make a shortcut to the desktop. It will be easier for you.

OK so far everything has gone real good.

It sounds like the modem is _finally_ installed correctly!

We just need to get it to connect to the server now.

When you click on it, does it sound like it's trying to connect to the server?


----------



## MaryBeth

oh yes, it is REAL loud..no doubt it is dialing...hahhaa it stops at the, well, now it was error 645! i went back in there to see the speed again..says 44000.... that is good isn't it! that's faster than mine! you are remarkable the way you came up with the drivers for that beast....i applaud you my friend! clap clap clap clap


----------



## MaryBeth

i am crying uncle here big guy...i got to sign off for tonight... can we pick this back up tomorrow? i appreciate all you've done again...you are da man!


----------



## john1

sometimes they dont like the faster speeds,
try it at the slower speed like your other one.

Then maybe bed ...


----------



## MaryBeth

john...who's side you on? lol!  i have no idea how to slow it down...i'd like to fast mine up!!!


----------



## Wet Chicken

Sure, the rest should be real easy. 44000 is good  

It means you are close to a phone company booster station.

We'll do the rest tomorrow. 

Tuck the computer under the blankets and let it rest. Tomorrow it is going for a ride on the Internet


----------



## john1

most phone lines were made for audio,
poor audio at that,
sometimes they just wont go very fast.


----------



## MaryBeth

alright! looking forward to it... get some rest you need it too...you need your beauty sleep after all..
good nite to you too john... 
sweet dreams everyone!


----------



## john1

Goodnight MB,
Goodnight WC.


----------



## ~Candy~

645 - Internal authentication error.

Windows 95/98 - This error can occur if the Require encrypted password option is enabled on the Server Types tab in the connection's properties, or an incorrect user name or password have been entered. See MS KB Article Q199780


----------



## Wet Chicken

OK thanks Candy! 

This is so simple to fix 

I know exactly what it is now. I can't wait until tomorrow


----------



## Wet Chicken

OK I just looked at article Q199780 and all I can say is "*Where's my frying pan?*" 

Oh MaryBeth... did you happen to read post number 783?

We are one mouse click away from being finsihed 



> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> 
> Go to dial up.
> 
> Right click on it.
> 
> Choose properties.
> 
> Server Types.
> 
> On the bottom, only tcp/ip should be checked.
> 
> On the *Top*, under *Advanced*,* only * "_Enable Software Compression_" should be checked. *<--------------*
> 
> Is that how yours is?


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *OK I just looked at article Q199780 and all I can say is "Where's my frying pan?"
> 
> Oh MaryBeth... did you happen to read post number 783?
> 
> We are one mouse click away from being finsihed  *


FRYING PAN? EEK You been hanging around Candy too long! Oh the violence! lol 

now wet chicken, my settings do say just that! don't you know it couldn't be anything that easy?


----------



## ~Candy~

Windows 95/98 - This error can occur if the Require encrypted password option is enabled on the Server Types tab in the connection's properties, or an incorrect user name or password have been entered.

MB, check that too, that is often the problem, also, make sure your keyboard isn't locking caps for your password.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *make sure your keyboard isn't locking caps for your password. *


Yes this is *VERY* easy to make a mistake on. Remember, the password is encoded so all you see is ****** 

Try it both ways just to be safe...


----------



## MaryBeth

i have went over it and over and over it.... tell me what the tcp settings should look like. these ones got 
server assigned address, 
server assigned name server address and 
use ip header comp and 
use default gateway bla bla bla...


----------



## Wet Chicken

Your ISP may want you to use different settings. The best thing you can do is look at how that other computer is set up. Just click on TCP/IP settings and make sure they are the same.

Let us know if it works.


----------



## MaryBeth

no, that won't work... i looked there last night. the settings don't match. i thought maybe you could look it up where ever you are getting the rest of the info for that machine? i have no idea what i'm missing but i dont' have anymore time to spend on it tonight. i'll have to catch back up with you all tomorrow... i'm sorry! you all miss me now you hear! lol


----------



## Wet Chicken

Who is the ISP? I'll go to their web site and see what they say about it for you.


----------



## jm100dm

Originally posted by MaryBeth:
my isp is EXP

does this help?


----------



## john1

It might,
Wet Chicken is very good at finding stuff.

Eggcellent!


----------



## john1

maybe,

http://exp.com/

Maybe not ...
John


----------



## ~Candy~

http://www.exp.net/support.html


----------



## john1

thats more like it,
but i couldnt find any info ...


----------



## Wet Chicken

Hehehe I was just there and I come back here and see your post  They have a bad support dept.. Just very general questions like "_how do I go on the Internet_" 

She'll have to fill out a support slip to get the specific information. They have one HERE. The modem seems to be communicating with the computer fine, and other than the video card, device manager looks good. She even tried setting everything in dial up to match what the other computer has, and still it won't work. It's something simple, but I'm out of ideas unless the TCP/IP needs to be set up differently.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *Eggcellent!  *


Hehehe I just saw that John. That's funny


----------



## john1

yes, its not very helpful is it.
I couldnt find anything of any use at all.


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *Hehehe I was just there and I come back here and see your post  They have a bad support dept.. Just very general questions like "how do I go on the Internet"
> 
> She'll have to fill out a support slip to get the specific information. They have one HERE. The modem seems to be communicating with the computer fine, and other than the video card, device manager looks good. She even tried setting everything in dial up to match what the other computer has, and still it won't work. It's something simple, but I'm out of ideas unless the TCP/IP needs to be set up differently. *


I was thinking more like 'call the *#(#*#)# that you pay your money to each month and tell them to make it work or else'

Then again, I've had a really bad day.


----------



## john1

well they say their technical help is free ...


----------



## john1

I'm orf to bed ...


----------



## Wet Chicken

You mean you didn't like the article called "_why is the net slow_"? 

And she's paying around twice as much as she should be  And it's only V.90 to boot  We'll get her up and running first and then come back and save her some money. I can get her V.92 for only 9 bucks a month


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *well they say their technical help is free ... *


Why would anyone want to pay for their help? They had none


----------



## ~Candy~

Alright kiddies, I'm out of here too......my wild kittens are amazingly calmer and calmer.......there is hope for them....I must go hold them for a few minutes each again....have a great night!


----------



## MaryBeth

thanks guys for working on my behalf while i was out! you are a terrific bunch! i will catch up to you tomorrow, after i call the isp! and welcome jm100dm! thanks for the help to you too! outskirts of pitts? where? where is pittsburgh? okay, it's 10:23 here now..past my bedtime...talk to you all tomorrow! oh and save me money wc? oooo you are tooo good! lol  g'nite now!


----------



## john1

glad the kittens are settling down.
send some pics.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *where is pittsburgh? *


Pennsylvania!

Ever hear of the Liberty Bell, or Philly steak sandwiches 

Oh no, I'm hungry now


----------



## panzer999

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Alright kiddies, I'm out of here too......my wild kittens are amazingly calmer and calmer.......there is hope for them...*


Cats are why they made animal shelters....


----------



## MaryBeth

oh yea, i've heard of it..i grew up, up there.... that's why i jumped on seeing it... i am in texas now but that is up where i am orginally from....or close by anyway..... we might be related! lol 
and yea, send pictures of the kitty's .... i want to see tooo..... i got some spare time here...i'm off to call the isp~wish me luck!


----------



## MaryBeth

yea, spare time my foot!  after making me late,now, and 4 calls to the isp...i am nowhere! the first call deleting the connection and putting it back in, only like the 4th or 5th time for that one! then putting in the pwl in find.... then another call for them to tell me to simply reboot!!!!! then to put in +ms=v34 in my advanced modems file!!!! my computer wouldn't even recognize my modem after that one! agh!!! so i am full of computers already this early! they told me it was diffently a connection problem! no duh!!!  so i'll hook back up with you guys this evening and maybe i can start calling them again then too... like i tried to tell bts (bits to me) nothing is easy when i get involved! it's never boring! c 'ya


----------



## brindle

MaryBeth
maybe this thread should be deleted and a new one started. There is so much silly chit chat that it's hard to follow the problem and the facts.


----------



## ~Candy~

We don't delete threads. After so many pages, it's usually the folks who've been helping all the way thru that are the only participants, so you'll have to excuse our silliness here brindle. If we can get the modem to work we'll pretty much be marking this one solved anyway


----------



## brindle

LOL yes AcaCandy I relize by the time a thread gets so many post only "the folks who've been helping all the way thru that are the only participants". I usually don't intrude but trying to read through this, this morning I was reminded of the posting tips thread.
Just an observation on my part not a judgement.


----------



## ~Candy~

No problem brindle, grab a cup of coffee and feel free to jump in......our basic problem right now seems to be either the dial up network settings, or some specific setting the ISP needs that we're missing  I think the initial title to this thread was HELP!


----------



## brindle

That was subtle, good point.


----------



## Wet Chicken

Candy, MB went into control panel>Modems to test the modem. It tested OK. So that means the modem install is correct right? Or is there another test that she can try? And a few hundred pages back she was in the BIOS. Could that effect it in any way? I don't see how it can be the win sock, because the modem hasn't gotten that far with the connection yet. She went in (a few pages back) and duplicated all of her other dial up settings with the computer that she has that does connect... still nothing works  

This is very frustrating  It would make a good final exam test


----------



## ~Candy~

I'm concerned about the check box for encryption logging....I know some ISPs need that checked, and some don't want it checked. My modem isn't working on this hard drive, too lazy to see what the problem is, but let me reboot to my other hard drive and check some settings. The last dial up I used was Earthlink and MSN....and I think the settings are different for both of them. BRB.

BTW, I've had bad modems still test good in the modem control panel, all that means is that it's giving a report back, but when trying to actually dial out, that was where the failure point was......I wish we had another modem to test......

by the way too, I saw your post panzer, all the shelters here are full unfortunately (at least the no-kill shelters) so, I'm doing my good civic duty to nature 


Yep, I actually have 3, prodigy too, and all 3 have different settings. Earthlink actually has the DNS numbers......


----------



## Wet Chicken

All of the shelters here are full too  It is really sad too because 90% of all of the animals that are put to sleep are perfectly good. I promised my mother that if I ever win the lottery that I will build my own shelter and take all of them in  They should do something creative, like donate these poor animals to nursing homes or hospitals so that these people have a loving companion, but I think they don't do that because they are afraid that no one would take care of the animals.

I thought that MB might have a setting wrong too, but she assured me that both of her computers were set up _identical_, so if one computer connects, so should the other one. At this point I'm putting my money on a bad modem


----------



## Wet Chicken

Does anyone know what version of Win98 she's using?


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *no, that won't work... i looked there last night. the settings don't match. i thought maybe you could look it up where ever you are getting the rest of the info for that machine? i have no idea what i'm missing but i dont' have anymore time to spend on it tonight. i'll have to catch back up with you all tomorrow... i'm sorry! you all miss me now you hear! lol  *


Am I reading this correct? The settings don't match on both computers???????

I believe it is SE, Chicky....


----------



## Wet Chicken

OK thanks. I think she is talking about something else, but I will go over it again to be sure


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *Your ISP may want you to use different settings. The best thing you can do is look at how that other computer is set up. Just click on TCP/IP settings and make sure they are the same.
> 
> Let us know if it works. *





> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> no, that won't work... i looked there *last night*. the settings *don't* match.


(_scratching head_) ... when she checked this I don't think dial up was fully set up, so maybe that's why at that time it didn't work. The settings *have* to match before we can go any farther. This is the most likely problem. If _after_ they match it still doesn't work, then I'm betting on a bad modem, but we are jumping the gun on that until she matches these settings.


----------



## Wet Chicken

(_humbly dedicated to Brindle_) 










*Wet Chickens Ultimate Win98 Modem Control and Setup Guide*

_Batteries sold separately_.

Windows was originally released in 1995, a time when 28,800 bps modems reigned supreme  But the default settings used when Windows detects and installs a modem actually reflect the lower settings a 14,400 user would use. Unfortunately, Windows 98 continued in the archaic footsteps of its older brethren, supplying just the bare minimum settings required to communicate with a modem. Fortunately, it's easy to correct these settings to allow the most data in and out for today's 56,000 bps modems! 

1.	Select the 'Modems' control panel. 
2.	Select the 'Properties' for the modem you wish to optimize. 
3.	Write down your modem's COM port. 
4.	Under the 'General' tab, set the 'Maximum speed' field to 115200 for v.90 (56k) modems, 57600 for 28.8/33.6k modems. 
5.	Unmark the 'Only connect at this speed' option. 
6.	Under the 'Connection' tab, confirm that your *Data, Parity, and Stop bit* fields are set properly (usually 8 data bits, no parity, 1 stop bit). 
7.	Select the 'Port Settings' option, mark the 'Use FIFO buffers' option and move the 'Receive Buffer' and 'Send Buffer' sliders to the maximum values (14, and 16, respectively). 
8.	Select Ok from the 'Port Settings' window to return to the 'Connection' tab window. 
9.	Select the 'Advanced' option, mark the 'Use error control' and 'Compress data' options. (Some people recommend disabling these options; however, they do not improve your connection when everything else is set up properly.) 
10.	Mark the 'Use flow control' and 'Hardware (RTS/CTS)' options. 
11.	Confirm that the 'Modulation type' is set to "Standard". 
12.	Add any 'Extra settings' you require.
13.	Select Ok from the 'Advanced Connection Settings' window. 
14.	Select Ok from the 'Properties' window. 
15.	Select Ok from the 'Modems' control panel. 
16.	'Restart the computer' from the 'Shut Down' option on the 'Start' menu.
17.	_TEST the modem_.

*COM Port Setup*

The COM port--the second half of the modem--also suffered from Microsoft's decision to use settings geared to the lowest common denominator instead of the high speed modem user of the time, which, when Windows 98 was released in late 1998 was (_and still is_) the 56,000 bps user.
This section applies to *all* internal and external modems, most external ISDN adapters, some internal ISDN adapters, and even certain xDSL adapters. If you use an adapter other than a modem, replace "modem" in the following text with your device's name. For example, replace "modem" with "external ISDN adapter.

*Method 1* 
1.	Select the 'System' control panel. 
2.	Select the 'Device Manager' tab. 
3.	Select the 'Ports (COM & LPT)' option. 
4.	Select the properties for the COM port you wrote down in the Modem Control and Setup section. 
(If you have an internal modem, its COM port may not show up in the Device Manager. Exit from the Device Manager and use Method 2 of this section instead.)
5.	Select the 'Port Settings' tab. 
6.	Change the 'Bits per second' field to match the response given in the 'Modems' control panel (115200 for v.90 (56k) modems, 57600 for 28.8/33.6k modems). 
7.	Confirm that the 'Data bits', 'Parity', and 'Stop bits' fields match those specified in the Modem Control and Setup section (usually 8 data bits, no parity, 1 stop bit). 
8.	Confirm that the 'Flow control' field is set to the "Hardware" option. 
9.	Select Ok from the 'Communications Port Properties' window. 
10.	Select Ok from the 'System Properties' window. 
11.	'Restart the computer' from the 'Shut Down' option on the 'Start' menu. 
12.	Skip over Method 2.

*Method 2* 
1.	Select 'Run' from the Start menu, type SYSEDIT and select Ok. 
2.	Select the WIN.INI window. 
3.	Select 'Find', under the 'Search' option in the SysEdit menu bar, type "ports" and select Next. 
4.	Under the 'Ports' section, locate the COM port that corresponds to your modem and change the values to the following: 
COMx:=115200,n,8,1,p (For v.90 modems.)
COMx:=57600,n,8,1,p (For 28.8/33.6k modems.)
(Replace 'x' with the COM port number you wrote down in the Modem Control and Setup section.)
5.	Select 'Save' from the SysEdit 'File' menu. 
6.	Select 'Exit' from the SysEdit 'File' menu. 
7.	'Restart the computer' from the 'Shut Down' option on the 'Start' menu.

Notes:
The COMxFIFO, BUFFER and other COM port options some people recommend adding to the [386Enh] section of SYSTEM.INI are strictly real-mode options. They have absolutely no affect on Windows 98 COM port/modem performance--the above-mentioned modem control panel settings (see the _Modem Control and Setup_ section above) take priority at all times. Unless you use your modem in MS-DOS *mode* (not to be confused with an MS-DOS *prompt* ), do _not_ waste your time. Basically, those settings *went bye-bye* with Windows 3.1...

*Lean 'Dial-Up Networking' Settings*

For some strange reason, even though the popularity of the Internet had already been well solidified when it released Windows 98, Microsoft chose not to revise the client/server-based (_rather than PPP based_) settings dial-up networking comes preset to use. Thankfully this oversight can be quickly corrected.

1.	Open the Dial-Up Networking folder. 
2.	Select the properties for your ISP's connection. 
3.	Under the 'General' tab, unmark the 'Use area code and Dialing Properties' box. 
4.	Under the 'Server Types' tab, confirm that the 'PPP: Internet, Windows NT Server, Windows 95' option is selected in the 'Type of Dial-Up Server' option box. 
5.	Unmark the 'Log on to network', 'NetBEUI' and 'IPX/SPX Compatible' boxes. 
6.	If you use a modem (or any other adapter that performs hardware-based compression), unmark the 'Enable software compression' box. 
If you use an adapter that does *not* perform hardware-based compression (certain ISDN and xDSL adapters), leave the 'Enable software compression' box enabled (marked).
7.	Confirm that the 'Require encrypted password' and 'Require data encryption' options are unmarked. 
8.	Click on the 'TCP/IP Settings' box. 
9.	If your ISP allows automatic IP addressing and DNS determination, mark 'Server assigned IP address' and 'Server assigned name server address'. 
If your ISP requires a specific IP address and/or DNS setting, mark 'Specify an IP address' and/or 'Specify name server addresses' and complete as required by your ISP.
10.	Unmark the 'Use IP header compression' box. 
11.	Confirm that the 'Use default gateway on remote network' box is marked. 
12.	Select 'Ok' to exit from 'TCP/IP Settings' window. 
13.	Select 'Ok' to exit from your ISP's Dial-Up Networking properties. 
14.	Close the Dial-Up Networking folder.
15.	_TEST the modem._

*MTU, RWIN and TTL Values*

In order to complete the following section, you must know your ISP's Maximum Transmission Unit (MTU). If your ISP's help desk or the connection response in the terminal window provide your MTU value, skip Steps 1 & 2 and go directly to Step 3.

(Note: If you do not understand basic algebra, you might want to skip this entire section.)

1.	Open an MS DOS Prompt from the 'Programs' sub-menu of the Start Menu. 
2.	Type PING -F -L xxxx *www.YourISP.com* - Replace "xxxx" with numerical values until you find the highest value where the PING command no longer responds with the error: "Packet needs to be fragmented but DF set." Add 28 to the highest PING value you attain in order to calculate your actual MTU value. For example, if the highest value you attain using the PING command is 1124, adding 28 will result in a final maximum packet size (MTU) of 1152. Algebraically, the equation for the sample MTU value was (PING Value + 28)=MTU or (1124+28)=1152.

Warning: 
Do *not* repeat this step after your MTU has been set. The PING command will always report a value 28 bytes lower than the actual maximum packet (MTU) size due to the size of the IP (20 bytes) and ICMP (8 bytes) headers. Your MTU value will _never_ actually be lower than 576; 576 is the _minimum_ MTU any TCP/IP router must support. If the MTU value the PING command returns is less than 576, your MTU was previously set or your ISP only supports the minimum MTU. Windows 98 sets the MTU to 576 for connections slower than 128kbps (1500 for connections faster than 128kbps), as determined by the SLOWNET registry setting (see below). Unless you have a poor or unstable connection, an MTU of 576 does *not* allow for the most efficient use of available bandwidth if your ISP supports a larger size and could cause up to 2% of packet loss you may experience.

Therefore, if you change ISPs *and/or* your MTU has been previously set *or* Windows 98 automatically set your MTU, you will need to set the MTU (see Step 3, below) to an extremely large value (for example 2000) and reboot in order to receive an accurate MTU response from the PING command before you continue further. If the PING command continues to respond with a value lower than 576 after resetting the MTU, your ISP only supports the minimum MTU setting of 576, set your MTU to 576 and proceed on to Step 4.
3.	Set the MTU size to match your ISP's MTU using the following method:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Class\Net\000x\IPMTU]

1.	Select RUN from the Start menu, type REGEDIT and select Ok. 
2.	In the left-hand portion of the REGEDIT window, click on the plus sign next to 'HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE'. 
3.	Click on the plus sign next to 'System'. 
4.	Click on the plus sign next to 'CurrentControlSet'. 
5.	Click on the plus sign next to 'Services'. 
6.	Click on the plus sign next to 'Class'. 
7.	Click on the plus sign next to 'Net'. 
8.	Click on the plus sign next to '000x'. There will probably be more than one '000x' entry here, look for the '000x' entry that corresponds to your active 'Dial-Up Adapter' and replace the 'x' with your correct number. 
9.	Click on the plus sign next to 'Ndi'. 
10.	Click on the plus sign next to 'Params'. 
11.	Click on the plus sign next to 'IPMTU'. 
12.	Click on 'enum'. 
13.	In the right-hand portion of the REGEDIT window, right-click 'Automatic' and select 'Delete'. 
14.	From the Edit Menu, select 'New', then select 'String value' and name it your MTU value (for example, mine is named 1472). 
15.	Double click on the MTU value you just added and type "Automatic" in the 'Value data' field. 
16.	Select 'Exit' from the Registry Menu.

(If you are having trouble determining which 'Dial-Up Adapter' entry is active, use REGEDIT to look at the '000x' entries in the [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Enum\Root\Net\] section of the registry. The '000x' entry whose 'DeviceDesc' (device description) key reads 'Dial-Up Adapter' will have a 'Driver' key that points to the active 'Dial-Up Adapter' entry for Step 8 in the instructions above.)
4.	Set the RWIN size between 3000 and 5000 (average download speed (in kbps) for modem users) as a multiple of your MTU size minus 40. For example, an RWIN size of 4380 is an MTU size of 1500 minus 40 multiplied by 3. Note how the RWIN value falls between 3000 (28.8/33.6k) and 5000kbps (56k). If you are on a faster (or slower) connection, use your own average download speed (in kbps) as the lower and upper range when setting your RWIN. Algebraically, the equation for the sample RWIN value was x(MTU-40)=RWIN or 3(1500-40)=4380. Use the following instructions to set your RWIN.

In your registry click on HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE.

Follow this path:

System\CurrentControlSet\Services\VxD\MSTCP\DefaultRcvWindow]

1.	Select RUN from the Start menu, type REGEDIT and select Ok. 
2.	In the left-hand portion of the REGEDIT window, click on the plus sign next to 'HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE'. 
3.	Click on the plus sign next to 'System'. 
4.	Click on the plus sign next to 'CurrentControlSet'. 
5.	Click on the plus sign next to 'Services'. 
6.	Click on the plus sign next to 'VxD'. 
7.	Click on 'MSTCP'. 
8.	In the right-hand portion of the REGEDIT window, look for a registry key name 'DefaultRcvWindow', if you find it, skip Step 9. 
9.	From the Edit Menu, select 'New', then select 'String value' and name it 'DefaultRcvWindow'. (Be sure to capitalize the string name exactly as shown.) 
10.	Double click on the RWIN registry key and type the value you determined from the RWIN equation in the above instructions into the 'Value data' field. 
11.	Select 'Exit' from the Registry Menu.

(Please note, RWIN directly affects throughput, do not set it too low (below 3000 for modem users) or Windows will be unable to properly buffer TCP/IP packets. Conversely, do not set it too high (above 18000 for modem users) or Windows may be unable to properly request retransmissions to correct TCP/IP packet errors, resulting in uncorrected errors during large data transfers.)
5.	Leave the TTL at the default value of 128. If you had previously changed your TTL, the following instructions tell you how to reset it.

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\VxD\MSTCP\DefaultTTL]

1.	Select RUN from the Start menu, type REGEDIT and select Ok. 
2.	In the left-hand portion of the REGEDIT window, click on the plus sign next to 'HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE'. 
3.	Click on the plus sign next to 'System'. 
4.	Click on the plus sign next to 'CurrentControlSet'. 
5.	Click on the plus sign next to 'Services'. 
6.	Click on the plus sign next to 'VxD'. 
7.	Click on 'MSTCP'. 
8.	In the right-hand portion of the REGEDIT window, look for a registry key name 'DefaultTTL', if you find it, skip Step 9. 
9.	From the Edit Menu, select 'New', then select 'String value' and name it 'DefaultTTL'. (Be sure to capitalize the string name exactly as shown.) 
10.	Double click on the TTL registry key you just added and type "128" in the 'Value data' field. 
11.	Select 'Exit' from the Registry Menu.
6.	Select Ok to save the settings to the registry. 
7.	Select Exit. 
8.	'Restart the computer' from the 'Shut Down' option on the 'Start' menu.

Notes:
Some people recommend setting the Maximum Segment Size (MSS) value; however, Windows 95/98 does *not* support setting the MSS value, so setting it is an exercise in futility. (Only Windows NT supports setting the MSS value.)

Some people recommend setting the NDI Cache value; however, this is an IPX/SPX setting that does *not* help TCP/IP Internet connections. They are completely different protocols. Besides, if you uninstalled the IPX/SPX protocol, this setting is even more useless to you, don't waste your time.

Some people recommend enabling Black Hole detection (PMTUBlackHoleDetect); however, in almost all cases, setting this parameter will degrade performance. Black Holes are rare, unless your ISP is incompetent or uses really old equipment, you would not benefit from enabling this setting.

Some people recommend increasing the MaxSockets and MaxUDPDatagrams registry settings; however, Windows 98 ignores these settings. (Only Windows 95 without Winsock 2 uses these settings.)

Some people recommend setting the SLOWNET registry key to 0; however, if you followed the recommendations in this section to set your MTU and RWIN, you have already bypassed the SLOWNET setting.

Now sit down, _relax_, have a nice big piece of chocolate cake and enjoy


----------



## MaryBeth

another two hours on that thing and on and off the phone with isp and we put in client for microsoft network, network neighborhood, removed dial up adapter #2, removed the network and put it back in..still no! i'll tell you what it is doing...it is ringing up fine, and saying connecting to the internet fine, then it says verifying name and password and THERE is my problem! it comes back with put in password and push okay and even though it is there, i delete it off and put it back on and over and over again it comes back with the same message.... so wc....what are you trying to tell me with all the stuff?


----------



## MaryBeth

sorry if we lost you brindle! i guess you get delirious after a while!


----------



## MaryBeth

now we did take out the comm in the bios right? would that have anything to do with all this?


----------



## ~Candy~

No, because it is dialing out, are you SURE you are typing the correct password....do me a favor, on your working machine, sign in and go to change password, specifically, make it different, as my guess is you have it saved on the other computer........then try again.


----------



## MaryBeth

i have checked and rechecked..even asked my isp to tell me to be sure...it's the right name and password! so where's the pic of the kitties?


----------



## MaryBeth

now, on this one, my tcp/ip and qos packet is checked...i'm sure on the problem one the tcp/ip and client for microsoft net is checked...let me check


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *i have checked and rechecked..even asked my isp to tell me to be sure...it's the right name and password! so where's the pic of the kitties? *


My digital cam isn't working right now....but these two look identical..........just one missing 

http://www.homelesscatnetwork.org/images/inky_winky1.jpg

Also, be sure require encrypted password isn't checked on one system, and not on the other.


----------



## MaryBeth

i just found the primary network logon is used to validate user name and password... would it matter what it says?


----------



## MaryBeth

i applaud you candy for your work with the animals. i have taken so many animals in i can almost run my own shelter! lol are they calming down?


----------



## MaryBeth

wet chicken, i still need another driver... can you run your majic and come up with a driver for my display adapter? Sc Trio 64v +PCI (765)
pleazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzze?


----------



## MaryBeth

gotta run out again.... sorry guys!


----------



## ~Candy~

Well, look what I found after not being able to locate anything........

http://docs.us.dell.com/docs/dta/XPSPCMT/00000031.htm

Progress report on the modem? Did you see my post above regarding the encryption?


----------



## john1

Nice layout.


----------



## MaryBeth

i'll be darned...you were right candy..that was a cache there on the right! that is too cool!...well, now my modem is in isa3 and there is something ??? in isa4...i could kick myself for not getting that new modem like you told me..man i messed that one up! sorrrryyyyy 
what are you talking about the encryption?


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *Nice layout. *


well thank you johnny!


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *wet chicken, i still need another driver... can you run your majic and come up with a driver for my display adapter? Sc Trio 64v +PCI (765)
> pleazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzze? *


Is the 765 a modem error code?????? Just thought I'd ask 

http://www.pcdocta.com/Error Codes/modem/error_765[2].htm


----------



## MaryBeth

where's wc...he'd been proud of me for that last one! lol


----------



## MaryBeth

i don't know if that is an error number candy. i don't think so, it is wrote just like i put it up there...


----------



## ~Candy~

Ya, I don't think so either, I just went back thru the first 20 pages and see you posted it that way prior, I'm searching for some drivers......but what's the newest on the modem errors?


I think WC flew the coop 

And yes, I hear you on the animal shelter deal.....my own cat isn't too pleased with me right now


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i will check it to see if it's set to lan! thanks!


----------



## MaryBeth

here chick chick chick..... maybe that'll bring out wc!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *I think WC flew the coop
> *


Loooooong time ago 

So where are we? It connects to the net but won't log on?


----------



## MaryBeth

i just keep getting the same 635 error... are you thinking it's my modem? it is so loud and sounds so perfect when it rings right up....and then even says connecting to the internet! it's the stupid verifying name and password that keep tripping me up..what are you meaning by encryption


----------



## MaryBeth

wc, you were sleeping! you are suppose to do that at nite!


----------



## Wet Chicken

Encryption = ****** under your user name.


----------



## ~Candy~

http://www.video-drivers.com/drivers/78/78816.htm

Wonder if those video drivers will work????

Walk thru the dial up settings again, you'll see on the first page.....I know it's tedious, but can you go to the working computer and go thru each and every setting and write it down, and come back to problem computer and be certain they are exact.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *wc, you were sleeping! you are suppose to do that at nite!  *


At night I'm helping people here


----------



## Wet Chicken

I think I already have the video drivers. Let me check again.


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *Encryption = ****** under your user name. *


Actually, under the server types tab is what I'm concerned with.


----------



## Wet Chicken

I'm confused as to why she isn't just matching those settings up with the other computer that she KNOWS works


----------



## Wet Chicken

I have some monitor drivers here too.


----------



## Wet Chicken

Is this what we're looking for?

Video:
S3 Trio 64v+PCI (80765)


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *now, on this one, my tcp/ip and qos packet is checked...i'm sure on the problem one the tcp/ip and client for microsoft net is checked...let me check *


the 98 doesn't even have the same settings... besides, wouldn't my isp know the correct settings? maybe not huh!


----------



## ~Candy~

Sc Trio 64v +PCI (765)

Not sure what the significance of 765 is..........but it appears on that Compaq link too.

EDIT, this is the second time today that driverguide has not given me what is supposed to be there  Disregard that link, looks like it's only one file


----------



## Wet Chicken

765 is the model of the chip. They had 765, 775, 785. I think they went out of business shortly after that  

I have the newest version of them. I will upload them so MB can get them and at least we can get the monitor finished


----------



## MaryBeth

gotta run out again!


----------



## john1

Encryption ? ...
I think its this bit, (but i may be wrong ... )

Control Panel,
Internet Options,
Connections,
Settings,
(highlight as appropriate,)
Settings,
Properties,
Server Types,
on mine its the third tickbox down.

Well, i think its that bit,

John


----------



## Wet Chicken

MaryBeth, download THESE video drivers.

Do you remember how to unzip them to a folder and then point to them?

What is the model number of your monitor?


----------



## Wet Chicken

Here's another idea. You have a computer there that works. Why can't we pull its modem and install it in the Hibachi


----------



## ~Candy~

S3 actually changed their name to SONICblue


----------



## john1

Or try installing this modem in the working PC ...


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *S3 actually changed their name to SONICblue  *


Are they still in business?

Maybe they have a fresher driver.


----------



## Wet Chicken

They make MP3 players now


----------



## john1

Hi,

hows it going ?

John


----------



## Wet Chicken

Hi John. I'm not sure what's going on right now with this. I posted the video driver so that should be OK. It's either the modem is bad, or dial up is not set up right and MaryBeth has been given instruction on how to check both, so I don't know where we stand  

The Hibachi option is still open though


----------



## john1

Maybe its collapsed completely,
no word for some time now ....


----------



## Wet Chicken

Its Friday, she's probably on a date


----------



## john1

got better things to do on a Fri thats for sure ...


----------



## MaryBeth

hi guys, i'm back! and no, no date... unless you call my son a date? we were at a church service for the youth... so now i have to get caught up on the threads and the computer! did you miss me?


----------



## MaryBeth

it's going on 11 here..i think i'll pick this back up tomorrow okay... g'nite now!


----------



## john1

we were going to organise a search party ....


----------



## MaryBeth

glad you missed me!  okay, i will be in and out for a while but i am determined to get something done with it today... i will start by downloading the drivers from wc! (thanks big guy!)


----------



## MaryBeth

candy, how are the kittys? and how was your birthday?


----------



## MaryBeth

i put the opened file (for the drivers) in my desktop file and proceded to download it into the computer...it's for win95 so i don't know if that has anything to do with it but the settings are a little different but i went and tried to do it anyway and the computer came back saying it has the best version...???? is it It? or is is Me???


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *Encryption ? ...
> I think its this bit, (but i may be wrong ... )
> 
> Control Panel,
> Internet Options,
> Connections,
> Settings,
> (highlight as appropriate,)
> Settings,
> Properties,
> Server Types,
> on mine its the third tickbox down.
> 
> Well, i think its that bit,
> 
> John  *


 oh! why didn't candy just say so! lol the computer is set up just like this one on the encryption...


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *MaryBeth, download THESE video drivers.
> 
> Do you remember how to unzip them to a folder and then point to them?
> 
> What is the model number of your monitor? *


well, now, this could be trouble..... i have an old one here i hook up to play with other computers! it's not hers! will that count for anything? anyway, my model # is 4N


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *Hi John. I'm not sure what's going on right now with this. I posted the video driver so that should be OK. It's either the modem is bad, or dial up is not set up right and MaryBeth has been given instruction on how to check both, so I don't know where we stand
> 
> The Hibachi option is still open though  *


didn't we already check the modem or am i missing instructions here? what have i got to do now? i think i'm a bit lost!


----------



## MaryBeth

the video driver is S3Trio64V + PCI (765).... is that what you gave me wet chicken? boy, you all must have had a late nite of it...you're all still sleeping?


----------



## john1

i dont know eggsactly where we are either ...


----------



## ~Candy~

Hi guys, BD is today  Kitties are doing great 

The modem setting I was speaking of is in the dialup networking box, not the IE security settings. Be sure that the dial up boxes on both computers match. The choices should be pretty much the same with XP as with 98. XP is what is running on your other machine right? If so, I can check the options on my XP box here.

The video drivers (and I didn't download to see) should have a setup.exe file to run, so you won't be doing just an update drivers for that. Correct me if I'm wrong, but on your 95 install, we had the video working correctly, didn't we?


----------



## john1

im glad Someones cheerful anyway!


----------



## john1

Ah AcaCandy,

I had a bit of a dream last night,
your kittens were there,
tell me,
is one of them a fluffy ginger kitten ?

John


----------



## almostsmart

Happy Birthday Candy!


----------



## Wet Chicken

The video drivers that I posted are for a Dell S3 Trio 64V + PCI (765) video card. 

Candy I thought you said that your birthday was on SUNDAY


----------



## ~Candy~

No john, they are all black (one with white tip on tail) 
Thanks almostsmart 
No WC, today, the 13th, glad it wasn't Friday  Black cats and all  

Will take another look at the driver download, but am assuming there should be a setup.exe file within.....


----------



## MaryBeth

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CANDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## ~Candy~

And for my present today, I want to mark this thread SOLVED


----------



## MaryBeth

ENABLE SOFTWARE COMPRESSION is on this one and not on the not working one!!!!! is that something? or nothing?


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *And for my present today, I want to mark this thread SOLVED  *


Ohhhhh Candy, we all want to give you that present!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *ENABLE SOFTWARE COMPRESSION is on this one and not on the not working one!!!!! is that something? or nothing? *


Look at the computer that is working. Everything that is on THAT computer (in dial up) should match the computer that you are working on.

If something is checked off on the computer that's working, then check off that SAME thing on the computer that's not working 

I have something special for Candy but the site is down and I can't give it to her yet  I hope they fix it soon.


----------



## MaryBeth

mine has the components that communicate using the protocol as tcp/ip and the dell has client for microsoft network or microsoft family logon.... now would that make a difference?


----------



## MaryBeth

Write a wise saying, and your name will live forever ---- Anonymous


ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha....good one wet chicken.... did you write it? hahahahha


----------



## MaryBeth

well i can't make the dell say tcp/ip for the communicating using the protocol it is a dropdown with only client for microsoft networking or microsoft family logon


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *mine has the components that communicate using the protocol as tcp/ip and the dell has client for microsoft network or microsoft family logon.... now would that make a difference? *


TCP/IP MUST be installed on the Dell.....you must ADD PROTOCOL.....go to the control panel, network, add protocol, Microsoft, TCP/IP.

BTW, I just got one of the kitties to purr.....   THAT is called SUCCESS in kitten taming


----------



## MaryBeth

bingo! that's it isn't it candy! oh thank you thank you thank you


----------



## Wet Chicken

Is everything the same?

Is it logging on now?


----------



## MaryBeth

i tried to add protocol and it again just gives me a choice and tci/pi isn't on it! the choices are 
banyan
ibm
microsoft
novell
we're close now aren't we?


----------



## ~Candy~

MICROSOFT of course  I did an edit on my last post....sorry 'bout that


----------



## MaryBeth

congrats on the meowing candy! you must be very gentle.... except to wc! lol i think he brings out the ruffness! lol


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *except to wc!*


Hey I heard that...


----------



## MaryBeth

it won't just say tcp/ip...the closest i can get is settle for microsoft! and then it didn't work either...is tcp/ip the same as microsoft?


----------



## MaryBeth

glad you're here wc....missed you! i could hear you snoring all the way over here!


----------



## MaryBeth

i was looking for the thread that john1 posted telling me to slow down the computer to help with connecting.....i wanted to quote it to tell him i found where it said that would help just like he told me, so i did that too, but it didn't work either! and i came across a hugh post from wc telling me to check the modem,,,, so i am off to try that and it could take a little while cause it's a lot of reading... pleazzze wish me luck! agh!  thanks guys!


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *it won't just say tcp/ip...the closest i can get is settle for microsoft! and then it didn't work either...is tcp/ip the same as microsoft? *


Yes, it is a Microsoft protocol, choose that, THEN choose TCP/IP.


----------



## kilowatt1

Here's an easy way to do it MaryBeth.

Right click on the Network Neighborhood icon on the desktop.

Click on Properties.

Click on Add

Click on Protocol

Click on Add

Under Manufacturers, click on Microsoft.

Scroll down under Network Protocols and click on TCP/IP.

Click OK.


By the way, HAPPY BIRTHDAY CANDY !!!


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by kilowatt1:_
> * Here's an easy way to do it MaryBeth.
> 
> By the way, HAPPY BIRTHDAY CANDY !!!   *


Lol, like what, we've been trying to do it the HARD way 

Thanks KW


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by kilowatt1:_
> * Here's an easy way to do it MaryBeth.
> 
> Right click on the Network Neighborhood icon on the desktop.
> 
> Click on Properties.
> 
> Click on Add
> 
> Click on Protocol
> 
> Click on Add
> 
> Under Manufacturers, click on Microsoft.
> 
> Scroll down under Network Protocols and click on TCP/IP.
> 
> Click OK.
> 
> thanks kilowatt! i did that but it won't put tcp/ip in the drop down box for me to choose.... i am going through all this wet chicken gave me to do... right now i need to know how to find my isp's max transmission unit?
> 
> By the way, HAPPY BIRTHDAY CANDY !!!   *


----------



## ~Candy~

Use the down arrow button MB, it's at the very bottom........or tell us what you see there otherwise


----------



## Wet Chicken

MaryBeth where are you on the computer now, control panel>Network?


----------



## MaryBeth

i am fixen to go into the "must know your isp's maximum transmission unit (mtu)" part... i got to know that before i can continue on with the info you gave me... you have instructed me to change a lot! keep your fingers crossed! hope this works!!!


----------



## BTS '76

I can see you're still going with this one, at this rate, MaryBeth is gonna have more posts than me by Monday! 

p.s. HAPPY BIRTHDAY AcaCandy


----------



## MaryBeth

hi ya bits! i've missed you. where you been hanging out?


----------



## MaryBeth

wet chicken i am in the ms dos prompt waiting to put in the ping when i know my isp number?


----------



## ~Candy~

Would you PLEASE (pretty please) get the TCP/IP installed first.......you really need it, seriously 

We'll BBQ the chicken later 

Thanks BTS, glad you are still with us......feel free to jump into the firepit and help


----------



## Wet Chicken

> i am fixen to go into the "must know your isp's maximum transmission unit (mtu)" part


Oh fudge! That post wasn't for you. That was for someone else who was implying that there wasn't enough "facts" in this thread.

You should be focusing on getting a _connection_ first before tweaking it up. You need TCP/IP before you do anything.

For right now disregard what is in that post and match everything up with the computer that IS connecting. If you run into something odd (_besides me_) then post and let us know what it is and we will walk you through it.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *We'll BBQ the chicken later
> *


----------



## MaryBeth

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAA now you two stop it before i have to break you apart!

now listen chicken, i have been putting all that you wrote in my computer!!!! now am i in trouble with that or what? ouch! 
i went back into that tcp/ip thingy and it won't let me put it where the drop down thing is to choose from, only up in the list and now i got about three of them up there because every time i say add, it tells me to put in disk and i do then it puts it up there but not in the drop down part that lets me say that is the one i choose...do you understand? do you want me to take a picture and WET CHICKEN< how do you come up with all the appropriate pictures? hahahahaha


----------



## MaryBeth

i am ready to hang on the phone with dell for about 2 hours! i think this is another stupid dell driver thingy keeping me off the net! this is the most ridiculous stupid thing ever!!!!!


----------



## ~Candy~

MB, tell us what you see on the list please, there should be about 9 items with TCP/IP being on the bottom.


----------



## Wet Chicken

3 of them? Lions and tigers and bears... OH MY!  

Is anything else in there, or just the 3 tcp/ip's?

We (may) have to start from scratch again, you should ONLY have 1 (one) TCP/IP in there.

What is in yours besides the 3 TCP/IP's?


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *only up in the list and now i got about three of them up there because every time i say add, it tells me to put in disk and i do then it puts it up there but not in the drop down part that lets me say that is the one i choose...do you understand? *


You don't need to CHOOSE one....ONE just HAS to be there and installed. Delete the two extras, reboot and go back and see if we still have one.


----------



## Wet Chicken

Candy do you think it would matter, or be better at this point, to delete all 3, reboot and start fresh?


----------



## MaryBeth

okay candy, but it still won't come in the drop down where i need it..i'll take a picture


----------



## ~Candy~

Doesn't matter mox/nix....delete 'em all, reboot and reinstall only one, or just remove two, if they all say TCP/IP dial-up adapter, no biggie either way 

MB, please also confirm that you have a dialup adapter appearing there too, this is different from the TCP/IP entry.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> okay candy, but *it* still won't come in the drop down


What is IT?

Be specific so that we are all on the same page


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *okay candy, but it still won't come in the drop down where i need it..i'll take a picture *


MB, listen to me....stop for a second ok.....it ISN'T going to be a choice in the area of MS Network or Family logon.....I *think* that is where you are talking about, right??????

It should appear under "the following network components are installed."

Are we on the same thought pattern here?


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i hope you can make out the picture.... you can see the drop down box is where i need to choose from and i can't get the tci/pi in there.....


----------



## ~Candy~

*SMACK*

Would you go back and read my last couple of posts before I run out of wine  or is that whine


----------



## MaryBeth

Ahhhhhhhhhhh she smacked me now! lol


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> **SMACK*
> 
> Would you go back and read my last couple of posts before I run out of wine  or is that whine  *


ROFL 

MaryBeth, click on one and then click on DELETE!

You should only have one dial up and one tcp/ip when you are done deleting everything.

THEN reboot (it will ask you do you want to reboot?) say yes.

After it reboots, check again and tell us what is in there


----------



## MaryBeth

now in that "primary network logon" in the drop down box, i only have microsoft network and windows logon... now is that what you are talking about putting tcp/ip? that is where i am talking about putting it but it won't go! every time i put add tcp/ip it goes in the box at the top.... do you understand what i am trying to say?


----------



## ~Candy~

No, TCP/IP is above in the larger area, that is where it needs to be, but only ONCE 

MS Network and Windows log on in that box is just ****** dorey


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, deleted two and now it looks like this:
top box
client for mic net
micro family logon
dial up adapter
dial up adapter #2 (VPN support)
TCP/IP dial up adapter
TCP?IP dial up adapter #2 (VPN support)
then the drop down box has:
Client for Micro Net
Microsoft Family Logon
Windows Logon


----------



## ~Candy~

Ok, let's try to connect.........I don't think we need the VPN ones, but they are consistant, so let's just leave them.


----------



## MaryBeth

shoot! if that is all good then that isn't it either... you know what, i got a friend who is 1500 miles away, but, has a dell...i'm going to call her and see if she can, or has the time i should say, to walk me thru her settings.... i know this is all dells fault!


----------



## MaryBeth

nope! i'm going to try to call that friend with the dell...maybe her settings can tell us something!


----------



## Wet Chicken

Ask her if she has private network in there, I don't it should be there but maybe dell is different.

Maybe you can just have her take a picture of hers for you.


----------



## panzer999

I can tell you that the settings you have now in the Control Panel>Network will work.


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *shoot! if that is all good then that isn't it either... you know what, i got a friend who is 1500 miles away, but, has a dell...i'm going to call her and see if she can, or has the time i should say, to walk me thru her settings.... i know this is all dells fault! *


What happens when you try to connect? The same thing???????

If JUST COULD BE THE MODEM  And I have a dell too, btw


----------



## Wet Chicken

MaryBeth do you want to see if it's the modem?


----------



## MaryBeth

it doesn't do any good talking to people about computers...believe it or not they know even less than me! yes, it is possible.... they tell me things like, "reboot, that always works for me" or unplug it and then wait 5 minutes and it will work just fine! agh! i need a break guys... when i get this frustrated i want to smash it....and no, wc, i'm not taking my modem out of this..... what if i mess mine up! now, i do have that outside modem...how hard is it to hook up?


----------



## MaryBeth

yea, same thing candy ...... error 635


----------



## ~Candy~

Can you check the access number you are dialing? Also, just for fun, can you go into the other working computer and change your password, you have it stored, right? You can always change it back to the one you *THINK* it is. And to be certain, you aren't online with the other one when you are trying to connect with this one, RIGHT?


----------



## MaryBeth

checked the access number several times, it' right


----------



## Wet Chicken

We would just have to unplug it, plug it in the computer that isn't working. Reboot, and then install the drivers. If the dial up is indeed correct then it will log onto the net, but FIRST we need to find the drivers for it.

There IS one other thing that we can try in dial up if you want to try, but if the US Robotics modem is bad then of course it won't work. 

It's up to you which we can try. Simply unpluging the modem from the good computer won't harm it AS LONG as you don't change any settings in the "good" computer.


----------



## Wet Chicken

Also, I just removed ALL of my VPN and mine seems to be connecting much better now. That's why I wanted to try it


----------



## panzer999

And error 635 is an 'invalid password/username error'.


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Can you check the access number you are dialing? Also, just for fun, can you go into the other working computer and change your password, you have it stored, right? You can always change it back to the one you *THINK* it is. And to be certain, you aren't online with the other one when you are trying to connect with this one, RIGHT? *


 SAY WHAT?


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *We would just have to unplug it, plug it in the computer that isn't working. Reboot, and then install the drivers. If the dial up is indeed correct then it will log onto the net, but FIRST we need to find the drivers for it.
> 
> There IS one other thing that we can try in dial up if you want to try, but if the US Robotics modem is bad then of course it won't work.
> 
> It's up to you which we can try. Simply unpluging the modem from the good computer won't harm it AS LONG as you don't change any settings in the "good" computer. *


OKAY, BIG GUY, LETS FIND THE DRIVERS FOR THE EXTERNAL MODEM OKAY? WHAT DO YOU NEED?


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *Also, I just removed ALL of my VPN and mine seems to be connecting much better now. That's why I wanted to try it  *


DO YOU WANT ME TO DELETE MY VPN?


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> * SAY WHAT? *


What does that mean? Are you trying to be online with both??????


----------



## MaryBeth

no candy, i didn't understand why i'd want to change my password just for fun! lol


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *OKAY, BIG GUY, LETS FIND THE DRIVERS FOR THE EXTERNAL MODEM OKAY? WHAT DO YOU NEED? *


I just love it when you roll your eyes like that 

I need the make and model number.

If you have a floppy you can copy them from the other computer, but make sure you COPY them and not MOVE them.

I feel safer with just finding them.


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *no candy, i didn't understand why i'd want to change my password just for fun! lol *


Well, my logic is, that you probably have it 'stored' on the other computer and perhaps you are either typing it wrong or using a wrong password.......it usually doesn't give that error message for no reason 

And another thing, can you try connecting via the SAME EXACT extension that you have no trouble connecting with? Perhaps that phone line connection is putting out too much noise/static?

Also, when you get the 635 errror, is there more, or just the number?

Found this info too:

635: Unknown error. 
Go to My Computer / Dial-Up Networking right mouse button click on the whatever dialup icon and select Properties. Click the Server Type tab and verify that Enable software compression and TCP/IP are the only ones selected. Click the TCP/IP settings... button and verify that Server assigned IP address, Server assigned name server addresses, Use IP header compression, and Use default gateway on remote network are selected. Click OK to save changes.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *DO YOU WANT ME TO DELETE MY VPN? *


Not right now. Let's focus ONLY on the modem


----------



## MaryBeth

the external modem is not hooked up to nothing, i just have it as extra parts, you know.... but i didn't want to give it away... but maybe we can use it to see if the other modem is not working, like you said right? i know this external modem works!
model 0525
3Com U.S. Robotics 56K Voice Faxmodem Pro


----------



## MaryBeth

candy, remember my last project i got it online with no problem with that line and my name and password..after i had so much trouble getting on line i did ask my isp to double check to see i had the right name and password...also, i tried to get it online with the owners isp and her name and password first..it didn't work either... so i switched to mine cause i figured i might have something of hers off...but i know my name and password..
the 635 error is all it says.


----------



## Wet Chicken

So far 3com is saying they don't make a modem with that model number. Does it say 3com on the modem, or just US Robotics?


----------



## MaryBeth

on the front it says what i told you but on the back it says just usrobotics 56K Voice Faxmodem


----------



## Wet Chicken

How old is it?


----------



## MaryBeth

you want the serial number?


----------



## MaryBeth

it was attached to an old computer given to me in the past... i have no idea.....it was hooked to an old machine so i know it is old


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *you want the serial number? *


Not just yet, maybe later.


----------



## MaryBeth

in fact, it was hooked to an old dell.... that was when i was just tearing them apart and checking them out...i would take what i wanted and junk the rest! that was a win 95 orginally upgraded to a win98...so the modem is old old i guess!


----------



## panzer999

Hey Mary...try getting off the Internet with the computer you are now using, then try to log in with the other computer.

Also, do this from the 'Dial up connections' box, not Internet Explorer.

See if that helps any.


----------



## MaryBeth

panzer, i have to disconnect from this one to try to hook up with the other one! i don't have any other way to do that one! lol i am connecting by the dial up and not explorer.... thanks for the help!


----------



## Wet Chicken

OK, on the modem, above where you see the model number, is there a REALLY big *FC* ?


----------



## MaryBeth

YES.... you want that number?


----------



## Wet Chicken

Let me post a picture of what it should look like on older USR external modems.


----------



## Wet Chicken

There is a number typed above it. 

I need you to post it EXACTLY as they have it printed.


----------



## Wet Chicken

It "should" look like this:


----------



## Wet Chicken

I need the "Product Code" as shown above


----------



## MaryBeth

sure thing big guy!
FCC REG. No. :4X2USA-32128-M5-E
80-005605-00


----------



## MaryBeth

product code, or sn:
221MB6L9RCNV
wc, i'm not sure if that 1 after the first 22's is a 1 or I


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *sure thing big guy!
> *


I love it when you talk like that 

Today we are running a special. With every driver that you download, we are giving away a *FREE* modem users manual!

Would you like mashed potatoes with that or green beans?


----------



## Wet Chicken

OK, before we begin, is this the same modem that you have?


----------



## MaryBeth

mmmmm i want both! hahahahha throw in some bisquits too okay? hahaha you are too much! i have no idea how you do it...must be majic!


----------



## MaryBeth

that is exactly it! how old is it?


----------



## Wet Chicken

That modem was first sold on 12-1-1998. When (notice I said WHEN and not if) we connect with this modem, we will update its "firmware" so that it can be used with WinME and USB too. We will save that for later while those biscuits cool down  

I am making you a new zip file now. I twill probably take 5-10 minutes so you can take a breather if you want


----------



## MaryBeth

that's great! you are terrific.... thanks so much for sticking with me thru all this..i know it has to be trying everyone's patience...it is mine! i would have given up a long time ago if it weren't for all of you guys.... you are all terrific! really life savers! thanks big guy!   lol


----------



## MaryBeth

am i going to need a floppy or cd for this one?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *thanks so much for sticking with me *


It's the honey from the biscuits that makes it so sticky 

All you will need is some time and to make a new folder on your desktop. Call it 5605.

Do you have Adobe PDF reader on your computer ?


----------



## MaryBeth

yes to the adobe.... what's the pdf? lol


----------



## MaryBeth

i got the cd ready..this is going to be a big one if i need adobe!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *yes to the adobe.... what's the pdf? lol *


It's the type of file that they wrote the manual in. Go to search (or find) and type in:

**.*pdf*

Then click on any one of them. Can you read it?


----------



## MaryBeth

yepper! i got it! pdf that is!


----------



## Wet Chicken

OK, this is a *BIG* file! It will take you some time to download it. When you have finished downloading it, place it in the folder that you named "5605" and click on it to open it.

Let me know when the zip file has opened.


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i'm on it!


----------



## Wet Chicken

You will probably need THIS


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, got four things:
00560500
3comusb
mdmusb
usbwave


----------



## Wet Chicken

Your USB controller has to be correctly configured in Windows 98. To verify this, open *Device Manager* by clicking *Start*, selecting *Settings*, and clicking *Control Panel*. Click the *System* icon, then click the *Device Manager* tab. Make sure *Universal serial bus controller* is present and no *RED "!" or "X"* conflict or warning symbols are displayed 

You should have 6 things in that folder. Hold on a sec.


----------



## MaryBeth

this is me!


----------



## Wet Chicken

Search for these two files:

3ccport.vxd

3comser.sys

They should be there! Maybe they are just shy


----------



## MaryBeth

i can't find the Universal serial bus controller


----------



## MaryBeth

my com port 2 is disabled but i can't find the universal one you mentioned.... i'm sorry!


----------



## MaryBeth

where is "next" in control panel?


----------



## Wet Chicken

Control Panel>Add new hardware

Click "next" 3-4 times until it asks you to choose yes or no. Choose NO.

Go all the way down to the bottom and choose "Universal serial bus controller" and click on "Next".


----------



## Wet Chicken

Then reboot, and look for it again


----------



## MaryBeth

sooooooooo cool! you teach me something new everyday!  
it says Generic USB Hub and there is not any ! or anything on it!


----------



## Wet Chicken

OK Good. Turn off the computer if it's on and connect the cable to the back of the computer. You need a serial port marked COM, MODEM, RS-232, or Serial.

Do *NOT* connect it to anything that says AUX, Game, LPT or Parallel !

Let me know when it's connected.


----------



## Wet Chicken

Plug the AC adapter into the modem.

Turn on the modem (_the switch is usually right by the phone jacks_).

Turn on your computer and be ready for when it asks you to give it it's drivers. Point the modem to the *5605* folder that was made before.


----------



## MaryBeth

the only place i have to put it in is the bottom... i put the internal modem next to it when i had to take it out and move it... the bottom "thingy" is next to it now...if you look back at the picture of the insides you will see it. the problem is it is not marked? should i go for it?


----------



## Wet Chicken

While you are at it you might as well remove that other modem.

Are you looking on the inside of the computer for the modem jack, or on the BACK of the computer?


----------



## MaryBeth

i am looking on the outside! you want me to remove the other modem?


----------



## Wet Chicken

Yes. Just unscrew it and pull it out.

The EXTERNAL modem will plug on the OUTSIDE of the computer.

Take a picture of the back of your computer (_please_).


----------



## MaryBeth

i got something that says 10101-1 and 10101-2 to plug it in..i did it and the win 98 logo came up and just stayed there... i don't think it is the right holes...okay, i'll take a pic... i'm wearing down here wc!


----------



## Wet Chicken

This is what you should be doing:


----------



## MaryBeth

k


----------



## Wet Chicken

It looks like it should be in 10101-1. What is in 10101-2?


----------



## MaryBeth

oops! that's where i put it..i'll change it


----------



## MaryBeth

you will have to forgive me again, but i have to sign off..if i get off now i can get 7hours of sleep here.... it kills me to get out of bed in the mornings...lol i know you hate to quit in the middle of things but let's pick up tomorrow okay???? pleazzzze!!!


----------



## Wet Chicken

What time do you want to start?


----------



## MaryBeth

hahhhaa you're the greatest wc! (((((((((hug)))))))))) sweet dreams now!


----------



## MaryBeth

thank you big guy!


----------



## MaryBeth

hope you had a good birthday candy...sweet dreams now!


----------



## MaryBeth

i remember now why i didn't get that free modem.... the man at the store told me mine had a two hole which meant i'd have to buy a seperate some sort of card too and then i'd have to do this and that and in simple english..would cost me a fortune! 
okay, so by me taking out the old modem, does that mean to use it again i would have to reinstall the drivers or are they already in there now?
i hook the new modem up like we talked about and took the old one out...now the computer is checking for keyboard, mouse, cd rom, floppy, then stopping short saying disk error, replace disk and press..... or insert bootable media in appropriate drive???? is this where i put in the drives for the external..and one more thing...i can't find the two more on the zip file ...i reopened it and still they won't show up! how's that for a good morning? lol  by the way, good morning....i got 5 hours sleep! i always wish i could get more! lol


----------



## MaryBeth

it won't accept the cd...just keeps repeating the same thing...


----------



## ~Candy~

Do you have a floppy disk in the floppy drive by chance?

Also, I'm just getting caught up....you don't have any USB ports on that old Dell machine do you?????? 

Also, you shouldn't have to worry about the drivers until Windows loads.

And the man at the store was simply looking at your old modem, he probably had no idea you have 4 PCI slots too


----------



## john1

Hi,

yes i think the man at the store made a mistake.
Never mind have a bit of cake.









John


----------



## Wet Chicken

Candy we were working on installing USB last night. I don't remember if we finished but I'm pretty sure we did. I'll find the post number for you.

John, I think you have the right idea! I say we keep celebrating Candy's birthday  

MaryBeth, did you plug the ext. modem into the BACK of the computer before you turned it on?


----------



## ~Candy~

I saw the post WC, I'm questioning even whether that old clunker has a USB port, cause it certainly isn't an add in card from the snap shots she has posted  And I doubt they were onboard 'way back then'


----------



## MaryBeth

you mean that man lied to me at the store? 
nice cake! candy, i have no idea what it has... i'm ready to bbq it again
yes,i plugged the ext modem in first
i will be on and off for a little bit before i settle in to do much work...then i will only have a couple hours..and on this project a couple hours does not do much! did you have a nice birthday candy?


----------



## MaryBeth

no floppy in the drive when it is saying that


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, gotta run..sorryyyyyyyyyyyyyy i'll be back shortly


----------



## Wet Chicken

OK, we'll leave the lights on for you


----------



## john1

I agree, i don't think it would have USB facilities.
Unless you already checked that out ?


----------



## john1

I thought that you were just checking before,
in case it had a USB port,
maybe as an add on or something.

I thought you found it did not have.


----------



## ~Candy~

You best pop back into the bios setup then and remind the clunker that it has a hard drive....the cmos battery is probably dead or dying.

I had a great BDay, thanks all  However, I believe in BDay week instead


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *You best pop back into the bios setup then and remind the clunker that it has a hard drive....the cmos battery is probably dead or dying.
> 
> I had a great BDay, thanks all  However, I believe in BDay week instead  *


okay, take it from the beginning....what do you want me to do? am i in trouble again?


----------



## ~Candy~

When the machine is first booting up, I think on that older Dell it's going to be CTRL-ATL-ENT but I'm not sure......have you accessed the bios setup before? It is where the hard drive, boot order, etc. is listed.


----------



## MaryBeth

oh yes, i know all about the bios..or rather i have got into a lot of trouble in there so i am all too aware of it! lol that is not how you get to it...you just simply push delete when it is setting up and it'll take you right to it..... so take me from there okay


----------



## ~Candy~

Once there, just be sure the hard drive is appearing, there may be a key combo, like F 3, to hit to recognize them, but the main thing is, to make sure it appears....and save changes coming out. Be sure there is no cd in the cdrom too when you restart.


----------



## MaryBeth

it says "auto" in the hard drive


----------



## MaryBeth

is there a way of adjusting the settings on tech support so i don't have to go back and forth to my email to see you posted?


----------



## ~Candy~

Just hit the refresh page from here  I keep my email checking on every minute and I get a friendly music sound


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, thanks, that will help (hitting refresh from here that is!)


----------



## MaryBeth

maybe it's that 10101-1 & 10101-2 that is not right!


----------



## MaryBeth

heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy wet chicken, how much sleep did you get? you aren't still sleeping are you?


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *inow the computer is checking for keyboard, mouse, cd rom, floppy, then stopping short saying disk error, replace disk and press..... or insert bootable media in appropriate drive???? *


This usually means, a floppy or cd is in the drive, OR that bios isn't seeing a hard drive.....


----------



## MaryBeth

i'll take a picture for you..maybe i'm reading it wrong


----------



## ~Candy~

You don't have the cd in the drive that you made from WC's links do you?????


----------



## MaryBeth

there is a second page that says hard drive auto... i took the wrong pic


----------



## MaryBeth

no, he told me to put it in when it asks for it


----------



## john1

Hi MaryBeth,

I'm going to assume you're email program is 'Outlook Express 5.5'
To get regular checks for incoming mail,
Start O.E.
Click on tools (along the top),
then on Options, which should open at the 'General' tab, put a
tick in the box by 'Check for new messages', i have mine set at
every four minutes, i'm on dial up, and more frequently starts to
get in the way, longer seems too long.

ALSO,
you will want a 'Sound' to let you know when a mail reply arrives,
So, Start, Settings, Control Panel, Sounds, Scroll down to 'New
Mail Notification' and highlight it.
Click on the little drop down arrow for 'Name' and you should get
a choice of various WAV files, pick one you like and there you go.

I use 'Charge.wav' but not all versions carry it.

Best of luck with it, John 
_
unfortunately, i cannot post a wav file, so i have altered its ext
to .TXT if you want this wav file you will have to change its ext
back to .WAV to use it_


----------



## MaryBeth

thanks john... i appreciate your help!


----------



## john1

You are quite welcome.


----------



## MaryBeth

so that guy from off d saying i'd have to buy all the extra like sound cards and stuff cause my old modem had two holes and the new one only had one was full of it huh? you mean he didn't know what he was talking about?


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *okay, on the front it says Dell Dimension XPS P100C and the faded number on the back is 69UMJ
> I can move it to a phone plug..give me a minute!  *


*SMACK* *SMACK* *SMACK*

From your bios screen shot, the service tag is 69VMJ

Please go to Dell's website and key that number in 

http://support.dell.com/us/en/home.asp

Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## MaryBeth

oh my goodness! you think so? okay, i'll give it a shot!


----------



## ~Candy~

I think the only other thing you'll find there is the monitor and sound driver......but I wanted to show you how it was 'supposed' to work on their site.....BUT, if we EVER get your modem working, it can do a hardware recognition from there........


----------



## MaryBeth

well, maybe they can tell me why it won't go online????


----------



## ~Candy~

Good idea. Perhaps call them again and see how the system shipped  With that TAG they should be able to......


----------



## MaryBeth

look here candy..you were right cause they came right up with the ship date on that tag number :
Service Tag: 69VMJ
System Type: Dimension XPS P___c MT
Ship Date: 4/3/1996 12:00:00 AM
so that has to be the right number! duhhhhhhh


----------



## MaryBeth

now look what i got... and on sunday too! 
Our current response time is under 12 hours.


----------



## ~Candy~

nice


----------



## MaryBeth

and that tag number says it is a dimensions! seems to me way back when i first spoke to them i told them i wasn't sure it was a u or v... but that was a longgggggg time ago and i forgot all about it! thanks candy!


----------



## ~Candy~

Initially I thought you had a p100.....now we can see it's a p166.....more processing power


----------



## MaryBeth

if i stick the old modem back in.... would it recognize it do you figure?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *Our current response time is under 12 hours. *


----------



## MaryBeth

it says p100 0n the front!


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *if i stick the old modem back in.... would it recognize it do you figure? *


Probably......cause we've gotten that far before  But right now we have to find out why you can't even boot up....perhaps disconnect the external modem to see if that is holding us back.


----------



## MaryBeth

there you are wc...where ya been?


----------



## ~Candy~

http://support.dell.com/filelib/Dev...OSL=EN&SvcTag=&SysID=DIM_PNT_PNT_XPS_P___c_MT

Video drivers 

http://support.dell.com/filelib/Dev...OSL=EN&SvcTag=&SysID=DIM_PNT_PNT_XPS_P___c_MT

Modem drivers


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, disoconnected ext modem and rebooted and it stopped again saying put the boot in


----------



## MaryBeth

should i put in old modem?


----------



## ~Candy~

Try a boot disk without cdrom support, once at the a: prompt, type

c:
and press enter...does it change? If so type, dir
and press enter, anything or an error?


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *http://support.dell.com/filelib/Dev...OSL=EN&SvcTag=&SysID=DIM_PNT_PNT_XPS_P___c_MT
> 
> Video drivers
> 
> http://support.dell.com/filelib/Dev...OSL=EN&SvcTag=&SysID=DIM_PNT_PNT_XPS_P___c_MT
> 
> Modem drivers  *


good girl!  you are not getting older, you are getting BETTER! you know the old saying .... give a man a fish.... he'll eat for a day....teach a man to fish...and he'll feed his village! lol or something like that....thanks for the drivers candy!


----------



## Wet Chicken

MaryBeth, once you get to boot up download the drivers that Candy listed up above. Even though you have the "right" drivers now, I trust Dell being the source rather a third party driver site.


----------



## ~Candy~

Nothing comes up on the Dell site if I plug in 98, just 95 as I'm sure that is what it shipped with......but, more often than not, the 95 drivers will work with 98.......they'll be good to have if you really HAVE to go back to 95 on it later


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *Ship Date: 4/3/1996 12:00:00 AM
> *


If it shipped out in 1996, I don't think it would have Win98 on it 

MaryBeth do you know if that modem is the original modem, or if they replaced it afterwards?

I wish dell would let us download a copy of the manual so we could read about this computer more.


----------



## MaryBeth

so you are telling me that 95 drivers will work with 98? wow! okay, well, i can't get it to boot no how! i put the old modem back in and rebooted of course and nothing..still asking for the boot...do you want me to put in the 98 start up floppy?


----------



## ~Candy~

Yes, please, want to be sure it can still 'see' the hard drive there, if not we may have to sys c: the hard drive, the command.com could have gotten corrupted......OR we may need to manually enter the settings from the top of the hard drive....do you remember if the bios showed AUTO before, or the hard drive size, etc.?


----------



## MaryBeth

that computer was a work computer and not tended to at all....just used.. dell just might let us download the manual...the last machine i played with was a gazelle i think and they sent me the whole thing to straighten out the bios, remember candy? that was a mess! nothing like this one though..this one takes the whole cake! thanks everyone for not leaving me. i am ready to leave me! i have to run out again... sorryyyyyyyy


----------



## Wet Chicken

MaryBeth you can use this for reference:


----------



## ~Candy~

WC, I don't see a USB port there


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *WC, I don't see a USB port there  *


Oh sure, rub it in. Maybe it's on the other side of the computer 

Anyway, I'm glad we're sorting it out


----------



## Wet Chicken

5 1/4 drive bay  DOH!


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *System Board Layout:
> *


I posted that some pages back


----------



## Wet Chicken

OK I didn't see it  THIS might come in handy later. And I just noticed that the system has a password feature for the machine in the BIOS. If she goes in there I hope she doesn't confuse it with the dial up password, or she will get locked out of the machine.


----------



## ~Candy~

I think she knows the difference between the passwords 

She's not THAT blonde


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *OK I didn't see it  THIS might come in handy later. And I just noticed that the system has a password feature for the machine in the BIOS. If she goes in there I hope she doesn't confuse it with the dial up password, or she will get locked out of the machine. *


okay i heard that!  now it is not my fault (i don't think) that it won't let me online...i haven't forgotten my password...it just doesn't know it! lol 

so why you laughing at the 5 1/2 dry bay? what does that mean?


----------



## ~Candy~

Dunno MB, I have quite a few 5 1/4 inch drive bays in my brand new computer...they come in handy for the 2nd and 3rd hard drive and the CDRW 

WC, gotcha again


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *OK I didn't see it  THIS might come in handy later. And I just noticed that the system has a password feature for the machine in the BIOS. If she goes in there I hope she doesn't confuse it with the dial up password, or she will get locked out of the machine. *


now which one do i have.....the machine says xps p100c, but candy says its p166 or something else? she would know huh!


----------



## Wet Chicken

Everyone's picking on me today  ...think I'll go and pet the cat.


----------



## ~Candy~

The bios screen shot that you posted says p166 too  I think they are the same series and the cpu makes the difference......but.....that's just a guess


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *Everyone's picking on me today  ...think I'll go and pet the cat. *


 Don't make it my 14 pound cat, I think she likes chicken on Sundays


----------



## MaryBeth

what's a drive bay? lol


----------



## ~Candy~

Are you STILL on the phone with DELL support


----------



## MaryBeth

i need you advise now okay... i need to know what's legal and what's not... i don't want to learn that the hard way!!!  
i had a friend suggest i go online and put out the request for the disk for that computer( what's it called they say i need but they don't make anymore) i can't remember the name now...anyway, is that legal? and where do you figure i could put out that kind of request? maybe, she said, there is someone that still has the disk!


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *i need you advise now okay... i need to know what's legal and what's not... i don't want to learn that the hard way!!!
> i had a friend suggest i go online and put out the request for the disk for that computer( what's it called they say i need but they don't make anymore) i can't remember the name now...anyway, is that legal? and where do you figure i could put out that kind of request? maybe, she said, there is someone that still has the disk!  *


That should be perfectly fine.......it's just a disk that came with that model computer. At one point, I'm sure Dell would have shipped you another one for postage 

However, I'm not sure what that is going to do for us in the situation where we are now??????


----------



## MaryBeth

no, my time is up for today i'm afraid...i have to leave again in 10 minutes, or there about.... i'll catch up with you guys tomorrow okay? thanks again for everything!


----------



## MaryBeth

oh, you mean the place i'm at now even the recovery disk (is that it) wouldn't help? oh mt! i knew i was in trouble again when i seen that little blinking line! ouch!


----------



## ~Candy~

I'm not sure that the disk is a so-called 'recovery' disk, is it? Perhaps I'm mistaken....but it seems to me that the system restore cds weren't that advanced in 96........but, perhaps WC can find some evidence to refute this


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, you two try not to hurt each other while i'm gone... i need you both! lol c'ya!


----------



## MaryBeth

hellooooo anybody home? guess what dell wrote back to me with.... here is the title to the directions they sent me: "How can I prevent frequent modem disconnects?". not much help there! so does anyone know a safe web site i can post a request for that recovery disk (or what ever it is called.) wc never replied to tell us if that is what it's called or not!! would you say that i should put the win98 boot back in?


----------



## ~Candy~

Yes, we need to see where the hard drive went


----------



## MaryBeth

boot with or without cd?


----------



## MaryBeth

how are the kitties candy? meow


----------



## MaryBeth

you didn't cook the chicken did you


----------



## ~Candy~

Without cd....just use the 98 boot floppy, choose without cdrom support, want to see if you can still see the c: drive by typing c: then hit enter, then dir and hit enter.

The kitties are doing fantastic, I've called PetsMart and they are saving me a cage there, so I'll probably work with them until Wed. or Thurs. No more growls, hisses or biting, thank goodness......not sure where the chicken flew off to


----------



## MaryBeth

k, i'm off to boot


----------



## MaryBeth

this is bad news isn't it!


----------



## ~Candy~

Yeah, kinda....it means that the ram drive is taking C: because the computer either 'forgot' that it has a hard drive, or you bumped it loose or disconnected it....can you check the power and cable connections to it please.


----------



## MaryBeth

i took off the ext. modem and put the old one back in! i had hoped against hope that it would recognize it! yea, right!


----------



## MaryBeth

where's the big guy when you need him? here chicky chicky chicky


----------



## ~Candy~

Did you check the hard drive connections? Something is going on there.......


----------



## MaryBeth

i can pull it out and put it back in then...brb


----------



## ~Candy~

Well, you don't need to pull it out....just disconnect the cables and reconnect them to be sure they are secure......when it starts up, can you hear the hard drive spinning at all? Sometimes if you touch the side of it you can feel it.......


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, now this is what i got!  still no good!


----------



## ~Candy~

That's fine......can you try booting back up without the floppy boot disk now......You must have re-connected something


----------



## MaryBeth

i did it without the floppy and it said the hard drive is not connected or something like that


----------



## Wet Chicken

Could you please take a few pictures of the inside of your computer?


----------



## MaryBeth

hey big guy...where you been? almost bedtime or rather shower time now!  i'll get that pic for you.... brb


----------



## MaryBeth

here it is  so what are you looking for?


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *i did it without the floppy and it said the hard drive is not connected or something like that *


Now, you've been around us enough now to know, that 'something like that' doesn't cut it  We need to know EXACT messages


----------



## MaryBeth

i just seen the "few" pictures of the computer! i'll take more... what are we looking for?


----------



## MaryBeth

sorry candy  lol i'll have to plug it up again and try it again to get the exact message... tell you what, i'll go shower and then come back and mess with it okay? give me a few minutes


----------



## Wet Chicken

This computer is like quicksand... the more we work on it, the _deeper we get_ 

I don't understand why all of a sudden it's not booting up  This error message is going to be interesting to see


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *i did it without the floppy and it said the hard drive is not connected or something like that *


Candy she DID tell us the exact message, see?










(_I know, I'll go *smack* myself_)


----------



## MaryBeth

HURRAY IT'S WORKING! YIPPEE 
the message said hard disk 0 installed quantum fireball 1080a
a woman told me to reboot it pushing f8 the whole time and dog gone i don't know how it worked but it came back...beautiful win98! yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa whew! so we are right back at just getting it online..and maybe if i can make dell understand, just maybe they can help me since i have the right tag (thanks candy ) number now! YIPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## MaryBeth

Chickennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn i heard that!


----------



## Wet Chicken

Does it say "safe mode" on the corners of the screen?


----------



## ~Candy~

Thank Goodness....we're back to post number 90


----------



## MaryBeth

i don't think so! i didn't boot it in safe mode.


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Thank Goodness....we're back to post number 90   *


Amen to that...all of a sudden, today's problems aren't so bad compared to yesterdays! lol


----------



## MaryBeth

i am off to the shower and will sleep good tonight now... i emailed dell again and tried to clarify myself so maybe they will have an idea... i'll tell you one thing, that is a very tempermental computer!


----------



## ~Candy~

Well, the way I see it, we're down to a modem connection problem, nothing more, nothing less......and perhaps a video resolution problem, but that is secondary.........


----------



## MaryBeth

so are you still thinking the modem is bad? maybe off max will offer the free modem again... i won't pass it up next time!


----------



## MaryBeth

i am still thinking it is a missing dell driver......


----------



## ~Candy~

The modem is recognized, the modem dials out, the modem fails to connect......I think we were at that position a while back......now it seems that the password is a problem, which you've verified shouldn't be.........so I dunno at this point. I just would like to test another modem at this point.......I'm sure they will be on rebate again soon, they always are......If I had an extra one here, I'd mail it to you JUST TO TEST ANOTHER ONE


----------



## MaryBeth

WELL, would i be able to hook up the external one and test it, say on comm 1 or comm2 (without disconnecting the internal modem)???????????? i know the external modem worked great! nothing was wrong with it, that's why i kept it! i thought i had gold there!


----------



## ~Candy~

Sure, there is no reason that you have to take the internal modem out to test the external one........


----------



## MaryBeth

okay then tomorrow that is what i will set out to do! wooo hooooo! so wc must have found another lost soul to help huh? he's not with us tonight, or is john or anyone..i do believe we are the last two left up tonight! lol thanks candy!


----------



## MaryBeth

wc already sent me the drivers for the external modem...so i should be all set right? is there anything i need to know to do it? lol stop laughing candy..... i am learning, really!


----------



## ~Candy~

I think if you have everything, we should be set to go in the morning 

I'm not laughing, I stopped laughing about 1000 posts ago


----------



## MaryBeth

sorrryyyyyyyyyyyy candyyyyyyyyyyyyyy i know i have put you all to the mat! i appreciate all you've done. i have laughed and learned and really enjoyed spending time with you. i really wanted to close this out and give you that birthday present..i just hope it's not next years birthday present... lol okay, good nite now. i hope you have sweet dreams.... i hope i do too.... lol


----------



## MaryBeth

oh candy, i will be working till tomorrow evening..but i'll be back then okay? thanks now!


----------



## ~Candy~

Hasta mañana


----------



## MaryBeth

good nite big guy...where ever you are


----------



## ~Candy~

He's in hidden mode....just like you


----------



## MaryBeth

is he on? i am signing off , i just can't seem to get my butt in gear to get going! lol i guess enjoying not working on that computer tonight..i guess i needed the break!


----------



## john1

i'm still here, but i have a few other things going on ...

You can try my password if you like,

********


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *i'm still here, but i have a few other things going on ...
> 
> You can try my password if you like,
> 
> ********
> 
> *


Okay, I'll give it a shot! What is it? 

this is dell's newest answer...still no help: "I wish to inform you that we do not have the specific modem driver
for the particular operating system. Therefore, I would request
you to kindly check internet connection by trying another modem
in the system."

are they telling me that yes, there is a missing driver and they don't have it any longer, or no, there isn't one????? duh! okay, talk to you all this evening! ta ta!


----------



## Brockman

I has the same problems with my moden not long ago, had it set where you had *70 for call waiting. Anyway the phone is was on didnt have call waiting, so i unchecked the *70 and it worked ok.


----------



## ~Candy~

They are kindly telling you what I've been telling you for pages........try another modem


----------



## Wet Chicken

I thought that's why she was going to buy the Best Data V.92? A USB card might be cheaper at this point (_unless we can find the modem for free again_) and then we could use the external.


----------



## MaryBeth

HELLOOOOOOOO FAMILY! lol  is everyone here and accounted for? lol 
i thought since the f 8 worked like majic maybe i could get it online too but no go...it didn't do that good! okay, so we are going to put the external modem in this time, without taking out the old modem..right? so do i just hook it up first or or do i put in the drivers first? 
thanks brockman..... you could be on to something...i will check that out and try it.... maybe that simple thing would fix all this huh! oh my!  i think the gang would hurt me if that is all it is! lol


----------



## john1

i see you have you're 'on line' sign lit today.


----------



## MaryBeth

yes, all for candy!  hi john..missed you yesterday.. did you take a day off?


----------



## john1

Hi MB,

Turn PC off,
plug it in modem and switch modem on,
Turn on PC.

Should come up with some directions ....

John


----------



## MaryBeth

ArcaMax Cats & Dogs for mary
Tuesday September 16, 2003 
Twenty-Three Pieces of Cat Wisdom

From Rose S. in Gloucester VA

1. "Do not meddle in the affairs of cats, for they are subtle and will pee on your computer." -- Bruce Graham

2. "There is no snooze button on a cat who wants breakfast." -- Unknown

3. "Thousands of years ago, cats were worshipped as gods. Cats have never forgotten this." -- Anonymous

4. "Cats are smarter than dogs. You can't get eight cats to pull a sled through snow." -- Jeff Valdez

5. "In a cat's eye, all things belong to cats." -- English proverb

6. "As every cat owner knows, nobody owns a cat." -- Ellen Perry Berkeley

7. "One cat just leads to another." -- Ernest Hemingway

8. "Dogs come when they're called; cats take a message and get back to you later." -- Mary Bly

9. "Cats are rather delicate creatures and they are subject to a good many ailments, but I never heard of one who suffered from
insomnia." -- Joseph Wood Krutch

10. "People that hate cats will come back as mice in their next life." -- Faith Resnick

11. "There are many intelligent species in the universe. They are all owned by cats." -- Anonymous

12. "I have studied many philosophers and many cats. The wisdom of cats is infinitely superior." -- Hippolyte Taine

13. "No heaven will not ever Heaven be; Unless my cats are there to welcome me." Scottish Proverb

14. "There are two means of refuge from the miseries of life music and cats." -- Albert Schweitzer

15. "The cat has too much spirit to have no heart." -- Ernest Menaul

16. "Dogs believe they are human. Cats believe they are God." -- Arabic Proverb

17. "Time spent with cats is never wasted." -- Colette

18. "You will always be lucky if you know how to make friends with strange cats." -- Colonial American proverb

20. "Cats seem to go on the principle that it never does any harm to ask for what you want." -- Joseph Wood Krutch

21. "I got rid of my husband. The cat was allergic."-- Unknown

22. "My husband said it was him or the cat ... I miss him sometimes." -- Anonymous

23. "Cats aren't clean, they're just covered with cat spit." -- American Proverb


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, thanks john..i'm off to do it!


----------



## ~Candy~

4. "Cats are smarter than dogs. You can't get eight cats to pull a sled through snow." -- Jeff Valdez

I used that for my quote line for a long time 

Cute list


----------



## john1

Got any directions yet ?


----------



## MaryBeth

this is mine candy: 
- "He is your friend, your partner, your defender, your dog. You are his life, his love, his leader. He will be yours, faithful and true, to the last beat of his heart. You owe it to him to be worthy of such devotion" - U.S. Proverb


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, here's what i got:
keyboard detected
mouse detected
hard disk 0 installed quantum fireball 1080A 
cd rom installed
floppy installed
insert bootable media in the appropriate drive
is that the drivers for the ext modem?


----------



## ~Candy~

No, that's the same error message you were getting before. Is the boot order set to boot from hard drive first? 

Are you sure you've connected a modem  I just got a similar error a couple of days ago when I attached a tape backup


----------



## MaryBeth

i put it in the 10101-1 slot! no where else to put it!


----------



## MaryBeth

set to boot from floppy


----------



## ~Candy~

And if you disconnect the modem, it'll start right up?


----------



## MaryBeth

well, it booted right up to win98 before i put the ext modem in


----------



## ~Candy~

Did you try the other serial port? I'm not sure why it would give you that error message. Did you post what modem it was? I guess you probably did since the chicken found drivers for it, right?


----------



## MaryBeth

and wc is suppose to tell me about a cheaper isp that is faster! do you know what it is?


----------



## MaryBeth

no, i never posted anything. never got that far..okay, i'll try #2 port


----------



## ~Candy~

Not that it matters at this point, but I downloaded the drivers and there's no way they are for that modem......at least I don't think so.....is there a USB port on the back of it too


----------



## john1

maybe the HD got nudged again ?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *I guess you probably did since the chicken found drivers for it, right? *


Hey I heard that! 

Full instructions were already posted for how to install the external modem around 5 pages back (_just before Candy talked about the USB port_). The correct drivers should already be installed, but if you need them again just find the link and re-download them, they are still there. I found the full manual for how to install the external. Kind of big but if you need anything from it just yell!


----------



## ~Candy~

http://www.usr.com/support/product-template.asp?prod=5605

Chicky looks like there is an update for use under 98SE. We are running SE aren't we  Getting confused here (again)


----------



## MaryBeth

this computer is possessed! it has to be sent to make me crazy! i have hook the ext modem up twice and now the last time it started to boot to win98 and before i could get excited it came up saying while initializing shell, and before i could read the rest, it came up "it is safe to shut off your computer now"!!!!! so now i have tried the f 8 trick and it won't work..it looks like i lost it again..it will only come to the page saying push f1 for setup or esc to boot!~ i am not trying that modem again! arggggg! i hope it will come back..i forgot to check the *70 like brockman said first...i'll slap myself if it that simple and i've put all us thru all this! arggggg


----------



## ~Candy~

I don't think it's the dialing out, because you said it was dialing and getting to your name and password, so that means it's connected to that point.......I'm almost wondering if your keyboard is really 'typing' the correct password......if you have a key that is messed up.......hmmm...wondering out loud here


----------



## MaryBeth

i'm going to nudge it! i'm going to take a hammer to it!


----------



## john1

i'm now wondering about loose connections ...


----------



## john1

do you have a different fitting,
on the same cable,
that would fit on to the hard drive,
instead of that one,
even if you have to fold the cable a bit ?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *We are running SE aren't we*


I thought we were using straight Win98 

I believe I also posted a link to the firmware update, but I asked her not to try it because I was afraid of having her update firmware, until the modem was actually up and running. If she's got 98SE then we don't have a choice. Candy that computer is very old, would a bad battery inside cause it to act intermittent like that? Just wondering.

...maybe a loose connection...


----------



## MaryBeth

candy you could be onto something cause the boot up said it had a stuck key! i have no idea what that meant..but the only other keyboard won't hook up to it... it's probably something easy like that meanwhile, i lost win98 again!!!!!!!


----------



## MaryBeth

we got straight win98 as far as i know


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *I'm almost wondering if your keyboard is really 'typing' the correct password*


Hey I like that idea :up: That would explain a lot


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *we got straight win98 as far as i know *


That's what I thought. Can we please verify so we know what drivers it needs?


----------



## john1

If we are looking at possible intermittent connections,
that affect keyboard
and also booting,

then maybe start with power supply ... ?


----------



## MaryBeth

it is saying detected a stuck key, but that is because i am pushing f8 like a crazy person...and it AIN'T working..i had to shut it down or i am going to really slap it!


----------



## Wet Chicken

I'm with you John, starting with the power supply makes sense  

Is she going to need a VTVM to test it?


----------



## ~Candy~

Why are we doing F 8? You have to wait until the first happy beep to hit F 8, or you'll get a keyboard error. Are you trying to start in safe mode?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *i had to shut it down or i am going to really slap it! *


hehehe... actually that may be what it really needs


----------



## john1

Hi Wet Chicken,

All i had in mind was going over the fittings,
to check they are secure.

Dont really want to get too technical ....


----------



## MaryBeth

i went over the connections john, and all seems secure...


----------



## ~Candy~

Well, it seems to me that everything works fine until she plugs that external modem in.......


----------



## MaryBeth

i am not trying to start in safe mode...i am doing what worked on that thing yesterday! i will do it again and wait for the first beep..


----------



## Wet Chicken

They could just be dirty, but I don't know if unplugging and plugging them back in will be enough. Sometimes it is, sometimes it isn't. I hope that's all it needs. It shouldn't be intermittent like this. 

I like Candy's idea about the keyboard though, it explains that password error message, especially since MaryBeth says that she is typing in the correct password. Maybe the computer's simply not seeing it.


----------



## ~Candy~

Can someone help me figure out that external modem?????? Is it USB?????? Can we get a back shot of it????? This is really bizarre.......

BTW, without the modem connected it should just start up...the only reason I had you go thru that is because I thought you'd bumped the hard drive loose.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *i am not trying to start in safe mode...i am doing what worked on that thing yesterday! *


MaryBeth when you press F8 (or CTRL) you are asking it to go into "safemode". That's why I asked you if it said safemode on the corners of the screen. I don't think the modem can use dial up if it's in safe mode because it won't load the drivers. You shouldn't have to press anything for it to boot properly. That's why were wondering about what the external modem is doing to it.

What if she deletes the drivers for the external modem that are installed?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> Is it USB??????


YES!



> Can we get a back shot of it?????


Back shot of what, the modem or the computer? The backshot of the computer is already posted. I'll look for something on the modem now.


----------



## MaryBeth

it won't boot now though.... it goes to push f1 for setup or esc to boot then at that page it says to put in bootable disk in the appropriate place, (or something like that) that is the same thing that happened last time.... when i unhooked the ext modem, it messed everything up


----------



## john1

i didnt realise it was a USB ext modem


----------



## john1

on this PC, would it have a seperate USB card?
if so would it need USB drivers for it?


----------



## ~Candy~

Me neither that is why I can't figure out the serial connection.........I read thru the 115 page user doc  but it only talks about installing under 95 and using a serial connector...... 

MB, check the hard drive connections again.......


john, that is what got my curiosity as the drivers that I downloaded for it all refer to usb......


----------



## john1

Just a mo,
MB - didnt you say you plugged it into I.O. 1
( in-out port one)


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *Just a mo,
> MB - didnt you say you plugged it into I.O. 1
> ( in-out port one) *


Dell calls the serial port 10101-1.


----------



## MaryBeth

yes, i plugged it into 10101-1


----------



## john1

Hi,

what do they call serial port two ?


----------



## MaryBeth

john there is 10101-1 and 10101-2


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *Hi,
> 
> what do they call serial port two ?  *


10101-2 

I think she tried them both a couple of days ago.

John, you can see the back of the computer if check out post number 1110. I posted a picture of the back of the computer there.


----------



## john1

well theres no doubt there then.

serial one and serial two.


----------



## john1

surely win could run it with generic drivers ?


----------



## MaryBeth

i am so lost..where are we going with all this


----------



## ~Candy~

Are you still trying to get into Windows? Perhaps either disconnect the external modem or unplug the power to it.


----------



## MaryBeth

is there hope for me?


----------



## MaryBeth

i took it off a long time ago and have been trying to get it to boot and it just won't....same thing happened last time i tried to connect the external modem...


----------



## MaryBeth

there are two com ports disabled... you want me to inable them now?


----------



## john1

what exactly happens ?


----------



## ~Candy~

Ok, scratch my last thought there if anyone saw before my delete  Can you double check the hard drive connections and pop back into the bios to be sure the hard drive still shows auto, save changes coming out, even though you've made none.


----------



## john1

hold up,
when were they disabled .. ?


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *there are two com ports disabled... you want me to inable them now? *


Not right now, not until you get back into windows.

John, even being disabled, it still should boot up with the modem connected.....


----------



## john1

Sorry, my refresh times are too slow to keep up properly.
I'l just look on, OK ?


----------



## ~Candy~

We gotta get you a real internet connection john


----------



## MaryBeth

do you want to know what happens now john? you mean what happens now when i try to boot up?


----------



## john1

Broad-band is too expensive for me,
but i would like to fix up that V-92
that i have knocking about.

They are supposed to give a bit faster access.


----------



## john1

yes please MB,
plus any messages ...


----------



## MaryBeth

i am still waiting for wc to tell me of a better isp that is cheaper and faster!!!!! 
okay, john, it goes thru, 
keyboard detected
mouse detected
hard disk 0 installed quantium fireball 1080A
cd rom installed
floppy installed
then it goes to insert bootable media in the appropriate drive


----------



## MaryBeth

candy, post 1043 shows the back of the ext. modem


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *i am still waiting for wc to tell me of a better isp that is cheaper and faster!!!!!
> *


MaryBeth we can do that _after_ the modem is working 

Let's focus on why it won't boot up. In the mean time I'm going to poke around the net and see if I can find you that modem for free again. I found it for 5 bucks and free shipping so far


----------



## MaryBeth

you go wc! you da man! heyyyyy why do i have to wait for the faster isp? i am online with this one!


----------



## Wet Chicken

MaryBeth why don't you get one of THESE tomorrow


----------



## MaryBeth

you want me to buy a new keyboard?


----------



## ~Candy~

Shopping basket only works for you WC  MB, please check the hard drive gray cable again......and the power connector too.......then pop into the bios and back out.


----------



## MaryBeth

i got two extra keyboards...one has a small connection and one has a bigger one~ that puter has the small hole


----------



## ~Candy~

Will the one with the small hole fit 

Or do you have an adapter? Sometimes those don't work well on the older computers.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *you want me to buy a new keyboard? *


It's *FREE!*

Unplug your keyboard and bring it with you.

Walk in there and hit the salesguy over the head with it and say "_ oh sorry about that... could you please see if this keybord has the same plug on it as the one you have for free_?" 

He will probably either run away from you because you are using your keyboard like a weapon, or he will say yes.

If he says yes then buy it for 6 bucks. We now know your keyboard isn't the probelm with the computer.

Send in the rebate and get your 6 bucks back.

Everyones happy (_except the sales guy that you hit over the head_)


----------



## Wet Chicken

... or can you plug the Dell keyboard in the good computer and try to boot up to see if it works...


----------



## john1

Yes,
a simple check to see if the keyboard has a problem.
good idea.
John


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, went into bios, switched on com 1 and com2. checked to make sure hard disk is on auto...now what? i rebooted and it stopped with a blinking light after floppy installed... won't take c prompt or nothing


----------



## ~Candy~

Back to bios, check hard drive to be sure it's still on auto......also, PLEASE double check the connections (the real ones, the plugs  )


----------



## MaryBeth

the dell has a small hole..i will check my other keyboards to see the size of connection


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, got a compaq keyboard that will fit, but won't do anygood now cause the stupid thing won't boot!


----------



## ~Candy~

Check the drive connections, pretty please????? Unhook and reconnect.......then into bios to see the drive set to auto....save changes, and try starting.


----------



## MaryBeth

what do you mean drive connections?


----------



## ~Candy~

Hard drive power connector, and the gray cable coming from it the motherboard. I'm thinking when you plug stuff in, something may be just a tad loose that it keeps forgetting the hard drive.


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, unpluged and repluged connections, started and went into bios, checked com 1 and com 2 inabled and hard disk in auto... when i pushed esc to go back a page, it only was a black screen with a single flashing blink! arg!


----------



## ~Candy~

Don't push escape, save changes....even though you thought you made none


----------



## MaryBeth

why does it keep calling the hard drive quantium fireball now? is that the ext modem or am i forgetting it calling the internal modem that?


----------



## Wet Chicken

MaryBeth can you post some pictures of what the screen says, and even a few of what the BIOS looks like?


----------



## MaryBeth

i think this is the computer from he--!


----------



## MaryBeth

you know the single flasing blink like usually is with the prompt, john! only there isn't a prompt..just a blink...and when i tried to put C: in it, it didn't respond at all


----------



## Wet Chicken

MaryBeth you are pressing the wrong key. 

Don't press ESC press enter or even better yet click on where it says "save". 

(that will save what is in the BIOS)


----------



## MaryBeth

pictures coming up...i got to get it plugged up again first, cause i shut it down again.....arg!


----------



## john1

sorry MB, i really cant keep up.
I'll just watch, OK


----------



## MaryBeth

i have to press esc to get out of there... from the pictures maybe you can see that is what it says...also..... the computer started to boot...it went to the picture of win98 but stopped there


----------



## MaryBeth

sorry they're blurry!


----------



## MaryBeth

really sorry! didn't know they were that blurry! oops!


----------



## MaryBeth

no, john, don't you dare drop out! i need you all!


----------



## Wet Chicken

Oh goody pictures! :up: 

...and they're in color


----------



## Wet Chicken

Yeah that one is real blurry. I'm getting dizzy just looking at it


----------



## MaryBeth

the monitor i use for these projects isn't really "in color"...it is barely black and white... i figure i'll tear into that someday...anyway, the computer from he-- fixed itself again...maybe we should call it cristine! i went back out and there was a box up saying it found errors..bla bla bla and fixed them and push okay to restart..so i did and the thing booted back up again! so i got the other keyboard on and unhooked this one and tried to sign on with that one.....and still the same dog goned thing....no go! i say we bbq it!


----------



## Wet Chicken

Wieners cost less than a new modem, and you don't need any drivers for them  

So are you at the desktop again now?


----------



## MaryBeth

it is shut down again... i put it down! lol what ideas could you possible come up with ? we have done everything! i still think dell has a driver that i am missing..the way they said it was like... they don't have the driver i need anymore! this is unbelievable! i had such high hopes with checking the phone number and then the keyboard! shoot! and i am not touching the other modem to it again..(It) does not like it! lol


----------



## MaryBeth

i will get another modem, then try it again... okay? do you all agree that is what you think it is? remember before with the win95, it got online but wouldn't surf!


----------



## ~Candy~

MB, I did notice that the bios date is wrong.......I think we are dealing with a cmos battery problem here too.


And I've agreed with you so many times on the modem that I'm not even going to respond to that question


----------



## Wet Chicken

Did it ever make it to the desktop?

Is the new keyboard attached, or still the old one?

You shouldn't need any more drivers for the modem. It would ask you for them while you were trying to install it. If it didn't ask you for anything then it should be happy.

If you want, I can find that modem for 5 bucks with free shiping and you can use it. At least we will know the modem is good.

It's up to you.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *I think we are dealing with a cmos battery problem here too. *


See post 1210


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *i will get another modem, then try it again... okay? do you all agree that is what you think it is? remember before with the win95, it got online but wouldn't surf! *


This may seem like a crazy idea.....but you can also test your modem from the working computer in this one  Unless it's a tiny riser modem......


----------



## Wet Chicken

Or you could just get THIS one


----------



## MaryBeth

the bios date wrong? i never set the clock...would that have to do with that?
yes, it made it to the desktop, only asking for the video driver!
it is the new keyboard i hooked up to it!
yes, if you find me another cheap modem, i will (if possible) get it this time! 
what is the cmos battery and how would i check it? is it the big "watch battery" i seen in there?


----------



## ~Candy~

What date does it show on the desktop, lower right hand corner by the time......and yes, it 'could' have something to do with logging on......And yes, it's the big watch battery. But go into the bios and change the date and see if it stays.


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *Or you could just get THIS one  *


you did it again big guy! must be majic!


----------



## MaryBeth

where's that place at wet chicken? how am i suppose to order from it?


----------



## Wet Chicken

MaryBeth was that computer ever kept where it was damp?

The contacts could be corroded and just need cleaning. It would explain the intermittent problems.


----------



## MaryBeth

i have to keep unplugging it candy. it is setting on my kitchen table! lol won't setting it be for nothing everytime i have to unplug it?


----------



## MaryBeth

the computer was kept in an office for truck drivers so i assume it could have been damp! no pun intended! lol


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *you did it again big guy! must be majic!  *


Nope, just about 100 search engines 

They are in Ill.

You would have it in around 2-3 days


----------



## MaryBeth

oh! i just read the post you saying the time could have something to do with logging on? oh my! okay, i'll fix it and try again! brb


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> * won't setting it be for nothing everytime i have to unplug it? *


I think Candy just wants to test if the battery is good/bad


----------



## ~Candy~

Chicken, that modem is a riser card.....I don't think it's going to go into a PCI or ISA slot.......


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *i have to keep unplugging it candy. it is setting on my kitchen table! lol won't setting it be for nothing everytime i have to unplug it? *


The cmos battery should hold the date and drive info, if it's not then that is what is happening on the boot ups.......that is why you need to keep going back to bios and remind it what is there.


----------



## MaryBeth

okay i fixed the desktop clock but is the bios different than that clock? and if so, you have to tell me how to set it cause it's in military time and i could never remember how that goes..... it's 10:21 here now...what is that in military time?


----------



## MaryBeth

well, i will replace that watch battery..no problem... can i pull it out without hurting things worse?


----------



## ~Candy~

The computer should still start without it, you'll just need to access the bios setup each and every time you restart from a cold shutdown. For military time, add 12.


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i'll set the bios clock and try to sign online...brb


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, set it all and tried to sign on, and nada! zilch!


----------



## ~Candy~

zilch meaning what????? password problem? error message? no dial tone???????


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Chicken, that modem is a riser card *


THIS one is PCI 

And they are in Calif. so she should have it in a day


----------



## MaryBeth

zilch as in the same problem.... 635.... it wouldn't sign on!


----------



## MaryBeth

you see a phone number on that modem wc?


----------



## ~Candy~

Can you try using the dialer app and dial someone you know, see if they can answer and you can connect to them.......they won't be able to hear you, but you 'should' be able to hear them thru the speaker......programs, accessories, phone dialer.


----------



## ~Candy~

Go to My Computer / Dial-Up Networking right mouse button click on the Cove.net icon and select Properties. Click the Server Type tab and verify that Enable software compression and TCP/IP are the only ones selected. Click the TCP/IP settings... button and verify that Server assigned IP address, Server assigned name server addresses, Use IP header compression, and Use default gateway on remote network are selected. Click OK to save changes. 

Here's what these guys recommend, not sure if I posted that in the past or not  Obviously substitute covenet icon for your dial up.


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Can you try using the dialer app and dial someone you know, see if they can answer and you can connect to them.......they won't be able to hear you, but you 'should' be able to hear them thru the speaker......programs, accessories, phone dialer. *


that is so cool! lol i can call my cell phone..so how do i do it?


----------



## ~Candy~

Just open it up and type in the number to dial.


----------



## MaryBeth

yes, candy, all that is correct! i checked again this evening


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *you see a phone number on that modem wc? *


Yes Ma'am 

(888) 345-8899 x 4


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i'll try that phone number thingy! brb


----------



## MaryBeth

now that was neat! i heard the ringing and then my phone recording! it is working...so does that mean the modem is good or what? i would think the modem is right then!


----------



## ~Candy~

Well, that means the modem is dialing out, which is what we knew before, so all roads lead back to your ISP settings OR, once the modem connects, that is all it does is dial out. I've seen modems do that before too and replacing it was the answer. What kind of modem is in your good computer


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i'm signing off for tonight..i think we made progress because now we know it's not the modem, right? so we can go from there.... thank you for all the trouble i'm putting you thru. thank you for sticking with me... you all have a good nite now okay! sweet dreams everyone!


----------



## john1

yes, i have my mobile number in my dial-up,
i ring it sometimes, just to check.

It is unlikely that your bios battery is so low as
to affect the system. Just re-set the time and date,
that could affect the logging on.

If it does not retain the settings, that would indicate
the battery is too low, but i wouldnt disturb it unless
that is the case. Sometimes the fittings are not friendly
sometimes they can give trouble, or get stuck, or
break. Best leave it unless its necessary.


----------



## MaryBeth

nooooooooo i can't take my good modem out..what if something happened and i lost contact with you? oh my i can't think of it! i will buy another one... did we find a number for that one wc sent me?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *i think we made progress because now we know it's not the modem, right? *


We made progress but it could _still_ be the modem...


----------



## john1

well,
goodnight then,

nite nite ...


----------



## MaryBeth

so we are right back to the beginning, getting another modem right?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *did we find a number for that one wc sent me? *


#1323


----------



## MaryBeth

good nite john! you get some good morning rest now!


----------



## MaryBeth

phone number wc...phone number! lol


----------



## Wet Chicken

That is their phone number.


----------



## MaryBeth

1323?


----------



## Wet Chicken

See post number 1323


----------



## MaryBeth

sorry wc.... i get even dumber when i'm tired. thanks again... good nite now


----------



## Wet Chicken

I would order it over the net, but if you call them to order it MAKE SURE you give them the correct model number and that you get free shipping.


----------



## KATHYNIMCHES

I just wanted to say that you two candy and john are amazing and I am so lucky to have found this site, You been cracking me up , and lately that is a hard thing to do and marybeth sounds alot like me, but I wanta be like candy have a good one and goodnite


----------



## Wet Chicken

Welcome to the forum KATHYNIMCHES


----------



## MaryBeth

heyyyyyyyyy kathynimches! stick around! i need people like me too lol


----------



## MaryBeth

hey people! i have to go out tonight... can you fix my computer without me? lol i wish you could!!!!  i will be missing you.... hope you miss me too! 
and wc, i am worried about putting a card number in the computer...that's why i wanted to call that order in...


----------



## MaryBeth

"Chickenatti" oh my! lol


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *"Chickenatti" oh my! lol  *


 

Did you call and order one yet?


----------



## john1

Fix it without you .... ?
dunno,
file sharing on a private number maybe,
but its got to have the physical bits in place.

Nah, probly not,
cos of re-starts, cant do that remotely ...


----------



## MaryBeth

hahaha you guys! lol i went to order the modem and they were closed already so i will for sure tomorrow get the modem ordered.... i wish i had it now.... did you guys miss me?


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, good nite all!


----------



## Wet Chicken

MaryBeth I just remembered two ways that we can verify if dial-up is getting the right password. I don't know why I didn't think about it before, but let's first see if the new modem works, and if it doesn't we can check to see if dial-up is _actually_ getting the right password


----------



## MaryBeth

good deal big guy! i got it ordered today! the modem that is. they said two - three days but it will be longer because sunday is right around the corner! oh i can't wait ...it just better be the modem or we WILL bbq it! candy, where are you? did you abandon me? ;(


----------



## ~Candy~

I'm here, it's you that are hidden  Ah, nice catch, I see you just 'unhid'


----------



## MaryBeth

how's the kitty's?


----------



## ~Candy~

I was supposed to take them to PetsMart this morning and I did, but the gal that controls the adoption center had left before I got there  So I have them one more night.....they are doing really great though, they are going to make good pets


----------



## MaryBeth

the longer you keep them the harder it is going to be to leave them i know!  we get so attached! i wish you would have got pictures for us


----------



## MaryBeth

does pet smart charge you for the adoption?


----------



## ~Candy~

The one I posted of the two black kittens are pretty darned close......I've done the foster kittie program with a bunch of them, so I don't get that attached, I pretty much give them generic names, like Big Boy, Angry Boy (the one that bit me  ) etc. It's still sad, but not quite that bad.....

The group that does the PetsMart deal is a non-profit organization called F.L.O.C.K. and no they don't charge, but I'll give them a $50 donation when I drop them off.


----------



## MaryBeth

how many do you have personally? i got 4 now, bow wow's that is! i had 5 but lost one. i am not good at the giving up part!


----------



## ~Candy~

I have only one, the goddess and princess, she wouldn't even think about permitting another one. She's an 'only' child


----------



## MaryBeth

ha ha ha ha! that's kitty's for you. they are so much more picky than dogs!


----------



## Wet Chicken

Meet Maxxwell 










I think we have all of the bases covered. The new modem is coming in. We can check to make sure that dial up is getting the right password, and you have the other computer there that has all of the correct dial up settings to copy from (_fingers crossed_)


----------



## john1

yes, you said you remembered a way to see if the dial-up
is getting the password _ as given_ but you didnt say
what it was,
the way that is,
you didnt say how.


----------



## MaryBeth

I WANT MAX! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH oh i have to have max...i will love him and take care of him...ahhhhhhhhhhh

i am showing you my bunch! they are what others wanted to throw away..i take in the throw-aways! i couldn't love them more! there was one more but i lost her. they are with my boy a few years back.... meet "The Family" lol


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *yes, you said you remembered a way to see if the dial-up
> is getting the password  as given but you didnt say
> what it was,
> the way that is,
> you didnt say how. *


yea, i agree with john..i want to know tooooo !


----------



## ~Candy~

HOLY CRAP MB....what part of the bed is yours


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *I WANT MAX! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH oh i have to have max... *


They are about the size of a mouse as a puppy 

They are SOOOO cool 

That's not mine but I'm getting one just like it in the spring.

This is what they're like when they're "_fully_" grown.

The funny part is that they don't know that they're so small


----------



## MaryBeth

oh i know (max) is an absolute doll! i wish i could "pick" one, but these were, like i said, throw aways... i had a rabbit too and i have two birds that are missfits! lol i love them all... i do want to pick a doggie someday and get a small one....lol but right now, i have all i can handle! i am lucky to have a big house so we all fit!


----------



## ~Candy~

Looks like a cat snack WC  or a chew toy  My little princess carries around a little lion beanie baby, too cute to see


----------



## MaryBeth

I LOVE ANIMALS!


----------



## Wet Chicken

Yeah they're smaller than a cat, even fully grown, but if a cat ever gave it any grief it would get into its face like a German Shepard. They're so funny to watch


----------



## MaryBeth

part of my problem is i think everything needs a playmate! lol funny cause i only have one son...but that wasn't my fault (so to speak) in other words, i think you (candy) and you (wc) need to have TWO pets! lol


----------



## ~Candy~

I do MB, one is hubby


----------



## MaryBeth

lol candy! they aren't as loving as the four legged kind! just kidding! or am i? lol


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *they aren't as loving as the four legged kind! *


People could really learn a lot by watching how dogs love unconditionally. I'd say cats could teach us a lot too but they're always sleeping


----------



## MaryBeth

that's exactly why i love animals so much wc.... they do love unconditionally


----------



## MaryBeth

nite everyone... you too john, where ever you are!


----------



## john1

nite nite ...


----------



## MaryBeth

good nite john!


----------



## MaryBeth

helloooooo  anybody home? what's going on out there in computer world?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *what's going on out there in computer world? *


Light bulbs


----------



## john1

Hi Mary-Beth


----------



## MaryBeth

HI GUYS! SO WHERE IS EVERYONE HANGING OUT TONIGHT?


----------



## ~Candy~

Did you get the modem yet? Are we ready to rumble?

Kitties gone  Candy sad 

They took well to the trip though and didn't get angry...so it looks promising....


----------



## john1

we're waiting for you MB


----------



## MaryBeth

AHHHHHHHHHH CANDY! i know you will miss them. you have a very big heart! one thing for certain, princess won't miss them...she will be happy tonight! 

no modem yet! i bet it won't come till the middle of next week..i am just worried to death that it won't work! i hope it works! of course, it's a double sided sword because if it works, i'll be mad at myself for not listening to you all earlier before putting us all into so much; and if it doesn't work i will be one upset woman! lol no happy medium!


----------



## MaryBeth

wet chicken, will you please teach me how to read the isp's web sites so i know what they offer for the speed of the internet? i looked into mine and could not tell how to tell the speed. thanks big guy!


----------



## Wet Chicken

Sure MB 

The new modem should be there Monday... and *THINK POSITIVE* by golly!


----------



## Whittibo

I hope you don't mind me chimeing in here?! but I just have to say, I have spent the last two days reading this whole thread. and I HATE to read.. wouldn't read a book to save my life.. but you guys are just sooooo funny!

now.. I went to bed last night around page 60 I suppose.. couldn't keep my eyes open after 11:45.. but then I woke up at 4am.. and had to read somemore.. I was so excited today, thinking I was going to get to the ending.. and learn how this all turned out.. but atlas.. I am here.. and there isn't a happy ending yet.. 

now.. I can't even remember who it was that wanted to delete this thread.. but all I could think of was.. "OMG.. PLEASE DON'T" I mean.. I have been to forums that were all work and no play.. we are all human and need to have some fun sometimes.. 

now.. Candy.. bless you for taking care of those kittens.. the ones you showed are cuties.. I love black kittens.. had one last year for 30 days, and the poor little thing died in my hands.. we still don't know why.. but my 3 little girls sat watching as she died! horrible!! her name was Princess Mia from the disney movie ~ all because she had to sleep ON A PILLOW!

Wet Chicken.. oh boy.. what can I say? you are a riot!! and your name.. *LOL* too funny! I don't have much of a since of humor.. so really enjoy those that do.

MaryBeth.. You poor thing.. I feel your pain. I too, took in a friends computer and have spent weeks working on it.. turned out her hard drive was dead, so I built a new one out of bits and pieces.. I was here yesterday searching for info on it when I found this thread..  oh.. and I know about as much as you do about computers.. too little to do anything on my own.. but not scared enough to leave it well enough alone! 

Panzer.. I know you have snuck in here a few times.. all I can say is.. "aren't you glad you landed my thread instead of this one.. " LOL!!! 

And John.. I think it was you that has slow dial up.. and couldn't keep up.. well.. I too am an unlucky dial-uper.. 24k if I am lucky! but thats the downside of living out in the country.. 

This has been very enjoyable.. and I look forward to watching the final episodes.. 

and Candy.. happy belated birthday!!


----------



## john1

Hi Whittibo,
yes thats me on 56k dialup,
when they are going backwards and forwards with posts,
mine come in TWO POSTS LATE !!
Still, i can look in and try to keep up !!
Cheers, John


----------



## brindle

Whittibo
It was I, but you might of misread me. I didn't want the thread deleted. What kind of a jerk would want that? What I wanted was MB to start a new thread with just the facts leaving out all the chit chat. I was wrong and think I stated that here.
In another thread I praised MB for sticking with it and not giving up.


----------



## Whittibo

John.. WHEW.. you got all 56k? your lucky.. I am trying to download updates and drivers for another older system I just put together, and it's at 19k  most of the time I get about 24-26 which seems fast now.. 

brindle.. THANKS for clarifing it.. I must have been tired last night when I read your post, got confused.. but I commend you for following up with it. I have enjoyed this thread more then anything else this week..  isn't that funny?! 

I have my own online support group for dieters.. and I have totally abandonded them while reading this. hope they don't find out where I am.. 

and yes MB is a LOT like me.. I would never have given up.. there were a couple times I think where she really considered it.. but I think deep down inside, there was no way she would.. I know this will get sorted out, and her friend will be thrilled!


----------



## Wet Chicken

Hi Whittibo  How are you doing ?

THANK YOU very much for the kind compliment  I have just always believed that life is to short to take everything so seriously. There is good in everything if a person just looks for it, and sometimes a joke here or there makes the "ride" a little bit smoother  We are all very fortunate to have someone like AcaCandy here, that allows a nut like me to act crazy from time to time. She has a really good heart and we are all blessed that she is here guiding us.

Don't you worry, we are going to figure out what is wrong with MaryBeths computer 

Right now it's kind of like one of those suspense mystery movies that you see...

"_*Will MaryBeth EVER find a way to connect onto the net again?... Will her modem arrive in time?... and can they bring her Dell back to life again, or is it too late?...

Stay tuned to "The Computer from Dell*_"

Consult your TV guide for local show times. 

Oh and if you have any questions regarding health and/or dieting, just let me know. One of my degrees is in that area and if I can help you in any way, it would be my pleasure to do so  I hope that we can see much more of you here Whittibo, and don't be afraid to chime in. We encourage and welcome it


----------



## Whittibo

WHEW.. you said "ONE of your degrees".. man.. I am impressed!  did you notice I said I HATE reading.. therefore never went any further then 12th grade.. everything after that has been 'trial & error'. and when I graduated in 1985, they weren't teaching computers yet.. so everything I know is from doing it.. 

ANYWAY.. hey.. I dont know if my forum is posted here in my profile, but it's www.chubbuddies.com and you can come offer all the help you have time for! I promise no 70+ page threads 

well.. I would love to come here as often as possible.. but doens't that mean I have a 'problem' that has to be fixed..  I don't think I want more of those then I already have 

I do have some current problems.. gonna go back to my own thread though.. maybe you can look for me over there when you have a sec.


----------



## Wet Chicken

OK thank you Whittibo I will check out your forum either tonight or tomorrow. It is nice that you have a place where people can go to get help.

You don't have to have a "problem" to come here. Just reading the treads will teach you a lot, _ oh reading can be fun... really_ 

I just remembered that there is an excellent program that will help to make reading fun and you will not only read much faster, but you will also be able to learn things faster too. It was invented in Japan and is now being used here in many of our school systems. It's called *eye Q* and if you need a link to it I would be happy to pass one along. The system is VERY easy to learn (_they have taught it to 7 year olds_) and you will be amazed at how much more you will enjoy reading. Let me know if you're interested


----------



## john1

i'm interested


----------



## Whittibo

hey.. me too.. I homeschool my 3 girls.. and one of them is dyslexic  this could help me AND her.. can't wait.. thanks much..


----------



## john1

isn't there something about balancing on a ball ? ...


----------



## john1

Hi Whittibo,

had a little look, found this,

If you put "Centre (DDAT) in Kenilworth" with speech-marks into
google you get three hits.
The middle one, "Warwick Boar - Features - Science" is only
accessible using the cached facility.

You may know about these methods, you may not.
The exercises are based on the thinking that the inner ear
and balance parts of the brain are shared with the parts that
are also very relevant to dyslexia.

One very effective exercise involves balancing an a half-ball
on a board.

Have a look, see what you think.

John


----------



## Wet Chicken

OK guys, you can find it by clicking HERE!

I guarentee you that if you use this program just 5 minutes a day, not only will your reading skills double or increase 2-5 times, but you will remember more too, and your actual I.Q. will also grow.

You will read faster and study more quickly and efficiently, you'll also find:

·	You will be able to "_set the pace_" in today's competitive world.
·	You'll be able to work more efficiently.
·	Your brain will increase its processing ability.
·	Your overall comprehension and retention of information will improve.
·	You will enjoy reading more.

Enjoy


----------



## MaryBeth

Wow! i feel like i been gone a hundred days! missed meeting a new friend too! hellllllloooooooooo Whittibo! Glad you have enjoyed the "we got it" "no we don't" project! so many ups and downs, and i owe my stick to it to this group! i can't tell you how much i think of them. they are a great bunch and we are so lucky to have fallen right into them. i don't want to lose them either..i keep saying i will have to come up with another project when this one is done so i don't have to leave them! lol i know candy just groaned! i heard her! 

 

as it is, i would like to have time to work on tweeking my own computers...soooo i have a good excuse! hope to talk to you soon Whittibo! C'ya!


----------



## panzer999

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *Panzer.. I know you have snuck in here a few times.. all I can say is.. "aren't you glad you landed my thread instead of this one.. " LOL!!! *


I would have snuck in more, but this thread moves too fast for me 

However, I still think the modem problem has something to do with the user name/password 

Waiting to see how it turns out hehe

And Yes, Whittibo, your thread has been a BREEZE compared to this one


----------



## MaryBeth

i only "hope"it's the modem or i just might have to throw in the towel! we have done everything else that could be done! then if it's the modem, i am likely to get beat up for putting everyone thru all this! lol like i said tho, life is never boring around me! hey, where's bts at anyhow? he jumped off a long time ago!


----------



## panzer999

Yeah MB, let me re-phrase that.

I think it is a user name/password problem, but I think it is how the modem is trying to sign in.

New modem may fix it...I'm waiting to see this myself


----------



## MaryBeth

well, i switched keyboard, (like they told me too) and it wasn't that so i sure hope the new modem does the trick! what else could mess up my name and password? unlike some people suggested, i DO know my own names! lol  thanks panzer!


----------



## MaryBeth

wet chicken, where are you tonight? are you going to tell me how to tell the speed of isp's? i can't tell... i just know mine is slow!


----------



## MaryBeth

candyyyyyyyyyy where are you hanging out at tonight?


----------



## ~Candy~

I'm putting out fires in civilized debates *sigh*


----------



## MaryBeth

where's that at? i wanna come!


----------



## john1

dont go there ....


----------



## john1

(its in the pit beyond random)
_shudder_


----------



## MaryBeth

hahahhahaa hi there john! i missed you! where's everyone at?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *wet chicken, where are you tonight? are you going to tell me how to tell the speed of isp's? *


I'm installing a new forum for one of my companies. I tried to install upgrade files for it last night but of course they didn't work and just messed everything up  So instead of trying to play with it for days on end, I just decided to uninstall the old one and upload a backup of it instead. Now I get to try to install the upgrade files all over again 

Usually if a ISP doesn't advertise their speed, it is V.90. You won't find one with V.92 that doesn't advertise because V.92 is so much better than V.90. They used to charge more for the service, but now they just use it as a tool to get you to buy from them 

To check your speed just place your cursor over the icon of the two computers in the lower right hand corner of your screen.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *where's that at? i wanna come!  *


Hehehe no you don't


----------



## MaryBeth

man! poor candy! she must be someplace really bad!  
i know how to check my speed big guy! i wanted to know where on the isp's sites it tells their speeds.. i checked mine and a couple others and can't tell what their's are! i know my isp is slow... and you made the comment so i know there is a faster one out there! lol 
okay, i won't bug you since you are busy... i'll wait and bug you another day! lol  
i am busy trying to find a picture of me that won't scare everybody and i see that i don't have any with me alone! i am on a mission! lol


----------



## Wet Chicken

There is a web site that lists what every ISP offers, but I will have to hunt it down for you  

You'll know if your ISP is V.92 by the way that it connects to the net.


----------



## MaryBeth

now the uploading the picture is giving me a hard time...i cut me out of a picture and keep trying to get it loaded and it is not cooperating! lol okay, thanks big guy! i know mine is slow.. i have to hunt one that says v.92... right? right!


----------



## ~Candy~

Are you trying to upload a photo to the site MB? If so, it has to fit the size requirements too


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> * i have to hunt one that says v.92... right? right!*


Isn't that putting the cart before the horse? Shouldn't we get the computer working first?


----------



## MaryBeth

candy.... did they cut you loose? lol yes, i know it has to be the right size but how do i size it? 
wccccccccccccccc fixing that 98 doesn't have anything to do with me getting a faster, cheaper isp! lol


----------



## MaryBeth

and besides, where is Chickenatti ??? hahahahahahaha


----------



## MaryBeth

good nite all! sweet dreams!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *yes, i know it has to be the right size but how do i size it?*


In your image program. If you don't have an image program then you can just send it to me and I will size it for you for *FREE! WHOO-HOO! *  



> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *wccccccccccccccc fixing that 98 doesn't have anything to do with me getting a faster, cheaper isp! *


Why not  Isn't that the computer that you're going to use?



> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *and besides, where is Chickenatti ???*


You don't know where Chickenatti is ? 

In our town square we have a big bronze chicken of our founder. Our city was first founded in 1784 by _General Rooster Henpecked_. The story goes that he discovered the town by accident, he was running away from an Indian so that he wouldn't become dinner


----------



## MaryBeth

why did i ask! lol (shaking head)


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i'll send it to you and you do it okay? i am messing something up cause i can't get it ( picture upload) right no how! lol


----------



## MaryBeth

noooooooooooooooo wc! that is not my computer! it is my friends... i am typing on MY computer! now pay attention! lol


----------



## MaryBeth

how do i send it to you? private message can't do it can it?


----------



## MaryBeth

(yawn) big guy, where are you?


----------



## MaryBeth

we'll pick this up tomorrow okayyyyyy! nite now!


----------



## john1

nite nite ...


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *noooooooooooooooo wc! that is not my computer! it is my friends... i am typing on MY computer! *




They better make you dinner! 

Yes I think you can send it to me through PM. I've never tried though. If you can't then just let me know and we'll figure something else out. No problem to big for this chicken to figure out (except maybe how not to get Bar-B-Q'd)


----------



## john1

ive never been able to send pics with PMs


----------



## Wet Chicken

Yeah I just looked, and I guess you can't do that here 

MaryBeth go HERE and download *Irfanview*.

It's a great program and you should have it anyway


----------



## john1

be a bit careful with it,
it can take over all the graphics if you dont stop it.


----------



## Whittibo

DANG.. now I missed saying hi to MB..  well.. maybe I'll catch you in the AM.. 

I was going to download that Irfanview program WC posted about, but now John scared me.. 

I know a lot of people don't like it but I use PrintMaster for all my projects.. my Kodac program doens't let me resize pictures.. but I can open them into Printmaster and just drag a corner, then export.. easy as pie! I do need a good easy picture resizer... but don't want this one to "take over".. :S

MB... I can't wait to see your picture.. and I think John and WC should follow in your footsteps..


----------



## Guest

don't be afraid of Irfan...great little program..when the screen comes up just tell it what files you want to associate with it

by the way ...what Kodac program won't let you resize...never seen an image program that won't atleast resize

buck


----------



## Whittibo

geeze.. I just re-read my post.. my typing is HORRIBLE tonight.. well.. usually is.. but I'll put the blame on it only being a "one night thing"..  

ok.. lets see.. I have the Kodak DX4330 and the dang thing won't let me resize..  it's the EasyShare program. I did download an update for it.. but tried once to install.. and it estimated like a 3 hr download.. didn't have time for that.. maybe I'll do that tonight while I sleep.. 

I have searched all over that stupid program.. but nothing. My first camera was the HP210 and it had a fun program with it, I can't remember the name, but maybe I'll download that one again.. I did look at the Irfan and it looks like something I could really use.. 

you said tell it what files to associate with it.. if I say Jpeg, will it take over all my jpegs? is that what you mean??


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *I was going to download that Irfanview program WC posted about, but now John scared me..
> .. and I think John and WC should follow in your footsteps..  *


Don't be afraid of Irfanview, it's a GREAT little graphics program. Like any program you first need to tell it (in options) what pictures you want it to open for you (.gif, .jpg, .png, ETC).

If you don't do that then it will just open all of your graphics for you 

All I have is a pic from when AcaCandy last *_smacked_* me around 5 pages back. Don't know if you want to see that one


----------



## Guest

is there an echo in here


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> * if I say Jpeg, will it take over all my jpegs? is that what you mean?? *


You can do this from the "options" menu, or from where ever the picture is.

Just *right* click on the picture and choose _Open With..._.

A box will open up. Choose Irfanview. If you want it to always open up that type of picture with Irfanview then just check where it says "Always associate..."

Piece of cake. Oh darn, now I'm hungry


----------



## Whittibo

OK.. you talked me into it.. 
now.. let me ask you this before I load it.. (gee.. is this ok that we are taking over MB's thread?? well.. I guess she'll need instructions too?!)

anyway.. if I tell it to open jpeg and gif then any picture I open will then open in that program and not the windows one?!


----------



## Wet Chicken

is there an echo in here


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *anyway.. if I tell it to open jpeg and gif then any picture I open will then open in that program and not the windows one?! *


That's up to you. See post # 1439


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i did it! the pic is still way too dark but at least you can put a face with a name! so, how about it john and wc? let's see you guys now! ha! come on... be brave!


----------



## Whittibo

HEY.. that's WONDERFUL MaryBeth!! I think it's a great picture!! thanks for sharing.. and YES... I think since this wonerful forum has the capability of uploading pictures, then we all should have our photos up there!


----------



## grybeard22

hey now come on! is this the last of it? page 97 is the end?!!!!

lol this is better than a novel!!...I even went and got my "special glasses" and stayed up till 1am reading this!!! 

Whats the conclusion? did she or did she not?( get the modem and get connected?...lol

Reminded me of my learning days so much I was sitting here cracking up!!!

and the saga continues..............


----------



## ~Candy~

Wow, I can't believe we have two new followers who actually went back thru and read all of our garbage   

Welcome to the thread guys. We're just waiting for the modem to arrive, hopefully Monday


----------



## Whittibo

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Wow, I can't believe we have two new followers who actually went back thru and read all of our garbage
> 
> *


GARBAGE?? this is better then any soap-opera or novel I have read in a LONG time!!

it's got great twists and turns.. and shocking discoveries behind every corner.. it has sadness of kittens leaving.. and happiness of a home filled with homeless dogs.. it has a wet chicken and loads of funny remarks and images.. it's got suspense and tragedy.. and even a "suspected villain" who comes in and tries to stop all the laughter..  (J/K!)

man.. I am thinking that it should be printed off and sold!! and the royalties can buy MB's friend a brand new computer.. and help support this forum!!


----------



## grybeard22

lol well Hi acacandy...

rofl...I am an avid reader of TSG and have fixed many a problem in here for myself and helped a few in between .....Ran across the start of the thread last nite....and the more I read the more interesting it got ...lol like I said it reminded me of many a long nite trying to fix things when I was learning at the beginning...(that was 5 years ago and I'm still learning everyday) I hope to see the rest of the saga soon...lol 

Watching in anticipation!!!!!


----------



## grybeard22

lol whittibo
I agree...im not much of a reader myself but I ...as I said ...even went and dug out the "special glasses" last nite when I started reading this thread!!!

Can't wait till monday !!!!


----------



## Wet Chicken

_...will the modem arrive tomorrow... or will the U.P.S. guy keep it for his own computer instead...

*Stay tuned to "The computer from Dell" *_ 

Consult your TV guide for local show times 

OK this is my picture!

It was taken around 5 pages back, right after Candy *_smacked_* me across the head


----------



## almostsmart

For GryBeard :up: :up: :up: 


Candy
You might be surprised how many of us are standing outside looking in with great anticipation.


----------



## Whittibo

OH Wetchicken.. thats' a GREAT picture.. did you have that one professionally taken??!! 

thanks for another great laugh!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *OH Wetchicken.. thats' a GREAT picture.. did you have that one professionally taken??!!
> 
> thanks for another great laugh! *


Believe it or not that's a REAL chicken that lived for many years without a head 

His name was Mike and there is a web site dedicated to him to (_somewhere_), and he is in "_Ripley's believe it or not_" 

Just goes to show you that it makes no difference whether a chickens head is on or not


----------



## Wet Chicken

Actually there are MANY web sites dedicate to _Mike the headless chicken_. Hey he was one great checken !

You can read more about him from HERE.


----------



## Whittibo

NO WAY!!! that has got to be a joke.. tell me it's a joke


----------



## MaryBeth

big guy! that is NOT a good picture~now come on....three girls can't be more brave than you.... come on----let's see ya! ha ha ha.
Whittibo, you are a writer! i bet your best subject is english! lol you just fit right in...you are as crazy as the rest of us! j/k lolololol
i am so glad allmostsmart is still with us..i need more people like me hanging around...we understand each other! lol
and where oh where is bts? did he leave us for good?
grybeard22, i am glad you are enjoying this all... it's making me even crazier! no way..i am enjoying every minute of it..and like candy said, we are just waiting for the arrival of the great mystery modem! lol! hang around now...you never know what will happen next in this "project" 
i am the most fortunate girl anywhere to have such a great group around....thanks everybody for chiming in! i need and want everyone of you! i, like my doggies, love unconditionally!
okay, john, you too....come on up with a picture..and no funny business like wc there! lol you come on out from hiding now..i am waiting for you!


----------



## Whittibo

hey.. I just thought of something.. maybe WC really IS chicken.. chicken to show his face that is!!


----------



## MaryBeth

Whittibo, i checked out your site! very nice! i am impressed.  i tried to get into the chat... i will again sometime


----------



## ~Candy~

That link crashed my computer  

Had to reboot.........hmmmmmmm......wet chicken is going to go from being headless chicken to dead chicken


----------



## MaryBeth

brrrock brock brock! lol


----------



## MaryBeth

hey candyyyyyy there you are.. i've missed you. i will have to find out how to see where you are hanging out at so i can come...like john? said, you can learn a lot by reading! lol


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *three girls can't be more brave than you.... *


Wanna bet? You forget, I'm _chicken_ !


----------



## ~Candy~

Helping the whitti one in another thread


----------



## MaryBeth

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa there you are big guy! i was wondering if you were going to come and defend yourself...come on now..we love unconditionally......let's see ya now.... lol come on..be a brave lil buckaroo!  we'll love you no matter what!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *That link crashed my computer
> 
> Had to reboot.........hmmmmmmm......wet chicken is going to go from being headless chicken to dead chicken  *


Don't kill the piano player 

Not sure why that site would "_ruffle your computers feathers_".

Looked pretty generic to me, except for the headless chicken part


----------



## MaryBeth

JOHNNNNNNNNN! come on out and playyyyyyyyyyyyyy come on out and playyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Helping the whitti one in another thread  *


how do i find you? i wanna come! i wanna come!


----------



## ~Candy~

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=165977&goto=newpost


----------



## Whittibo

oh you guys are so busy.. and here I am running back and forth from computer to computer.. I don't dare get that thing next to mine.. I won't even let it in the same room.. 

hey.. I saw the chicken without a head.. I dont' believe it.. I have to get back to the site in my fav's and see if that chicken is listed on my "urban legans" 

thanks for the compliment Mary.. was that you that joined then?? 
we only have chat once a week.. we just started it, not really what a 'forum' is meant for, so I only allow it every now and then..  otherwise, everyone would just chat, and not post.. and we all know how important posts can be when people want to search for info.. 

anyway.. feel free to come join us over there.. theres a lot of neat women.. and a couple men.. and speaking of pictures.. WOWWWW.. I just got the shock of my life.. one member posted a couple pics.. WHEW.. shes a knockout!! I dont' know what she's doing hanging out with all of us disfunctional chubby people.. 

ok.. now I HAVE to get back downstairs.. if all goes well.. I'll check in from there!!


----------



## ~Candy~

Thanks for the compliment Whittibo   














Lol, just kidding, I didn't post there..................yet


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Thanks for the compliment Whittibo
> 
> i didn't get this one? what are you talking about? i must have missed something...
> 
> i still need drivers for my monitor too...just a reminder big guy!
> 
> Lol, just kidding, I didn't post there..................yet  *


----------



## MaryBeth

and panzer took his baby's picture off and didn't put one of him up! go figure...a headless chicken and a baby is what was helping us!


----------



## grybeard22

hey wittibo
lol here it is....
www.miketheheadlesschicken.org/story.htm


----------



## MaryBeth

ohhhhhhhhh so grybeard..... where is YOUR picture? and no headless chicken pictures either buddy! ooo i'm hanging around candy so long, i'm getting forcefull~ooo i like it ..i like it! lol


----------



## Whittibo

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Thanks for the compliment Whittibo
> 
> Lol, just kidding, I didn't post there..................yet  *


OHHHH Candy.. your a sly one. you had me freaking out.. you know darn well I didn't scroll down far enough to read your "just kidding" part.. and I was scrolling UP to see where I posted a compliment.. cause I know I said something about you.. but thought it was over on the other thread.. OH BOY.. you got me a good one.. see.. I'll beleive anything.. (except that chicken story)

and Candy.. when would you EVER find the time to join us over there?! you got your hands full as it is here..

just "mums" the word if you guys post there..  don't want them all to know I am two timing them..


----------



## Whittibo

ok.. I am still not a believer in "Mike".. so I went back to see what else I could find out. .and get this.. there is a link on the top that says.. "mike for California Governor".. now THAT is funny!!! too bad he's dead.. he might have won!!


----------



## john1

well i believe the chicken story.
ive seen some odd things myself.
Don't have a digicam yet for a pic.


----------



## Whittibo

well.. I couldn't find one thing that said Mike wasn't real.. that is jsut sooooo weird.. I am still shaking my head.. (ha.. Mike isn't shaking his anymore. !)

who needs a digicam.. oops.. your in England.. is that what you call them?? sorry.. I was thinking a 'webcam' but I bet you, that's not what you were thinking..  ok.. digicam.. that's kinda cute.. well.. when are ya gonna get one already?? 

oh.. ya got a scanner? or you could have regular film developed onto a disk.. and transfer them right off there..  am I helping at all??


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *I'll beleive anything.. (except that chicken story) *


Hey... I heard that


----------



## john1

what do you (in California) call digital cameras ?
We, here in England call them digi-cams.


----------



## john1

i have a video camera for PAL format.
dont think that will do.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *what do you (in California) call digital cameras ?
> We, here in England call them digi-cams. *


We call them digital cameras  DigiCams are digital camcorders... at least here they are. Some of which can also take digital pics. JVC has a really cool one. It's about the size of a pack of smokes 

Oh how I love technology


----------



## john1

i wonder if theres a way to get pics from my camcorder
into my computer ?


----------



## ~Candy~

You would need a video capture card.....


----------



## grybeard22

marybeth what do you mean?
Thats the best self portrait that I have!!....lol 

nope no pic ....camera shy thing.....besides the GF won't let me use her new digital camera ...says she paid good money for it and all id do is give it a virus when it took the pic! so go figure eh!

I'll just let your imagination do its thing!! hehe


----------



## Wet Chicken

I hope everyone here had a nice weekend. So today's the big day! MaryBeth will (_hopefully_) finally connect to the internet and it feels almost as if MaryBeth is going to give birth and we are all anxiously waiting to greet the new bouncing baby  MaryBeth your modem should come today (_unless the UPS guy stole your modem for his computer_). When you get it you should also receive some kind of install documentation, and the drivers. If they don't give you any install instructions I have printed some up for you below. This new modem should be pretty straight forward as far as installing goes. No hunting for the drivers and "wondering" if they are the right ones 

*Installing the Modem*

Before inserting the modem into the computer there are a few things to examine on your system. The following is a list of items that you may want to check prior to installing the card into the computer.

1. Remove any existing modem drivers from your computer. 
2. Turn off your computer. *This step is VERY important!*
3. Take off the cover to the computer.
4. Locate an available PCI slot. If there is a slot cover blocking the slot please remove it and save the screw for later. 
5. Plug the modem firmly into the slot. Be careful how you handle the modem, and do not touch the gold contacts. Static electricity can damage your modem, so please be gentle with it. When you plug in the modem, be sure that the bracket is lined up properly, then anchor the bracket in place using the screw you removed. Be sure that gold contacts are seated evenly into the connector. 
6. Connect the telephone cable. Plug one end of the telephone cable into the RJ-11 jack marked LINE, and the other end into a wall phone line outlet. If you would like, you can also connect your telephone into the jack marked PHONE (_optional_) 
7. Replace the cover to the computer. (_optional for now_)

*Windows 95/98 drivers*

1. Turn on the power to your computer and boot your computer up. Insert the Modem Installation CD as Windows is starting up. Windows will auto detect your modem upon startup as a PCI Communications Device. Click the *Next* button to continue. 
2. Select the option to let Windows automatically search for the best driver and click the *Next* button to continue. 
3. Select Specify a location and make sure *no* other boxes are checked. In the space next to Specify a location type: *D:\WIN9X* (_Please substitute D: for the correct drive letter of your CD-ROM_) and click *Next* to continue. 
4. Click *Next* to start installing the driver.

*Testing the Modem *

This will help you verify whether the modem actually communicates with Windows or not. Here, you will find detailed test procedures for your version of Windows.

_Before you use the modem, go through the following check list:_ 

1. Check for the presence of dial tone. Use a telephone and listen for the dial tone. 
2. Check if the line cord is locked into the jack marked LINE. Use the cord that came with your package. 
3. You don't have to do this now, but if you have problems with your modem, remove other devices sharing the phone line; such as Fax machine, other telephones, surge protector, or line splitters. 

_Does your modem communicate with Windows?_

1. From your desktop, click the *Start* button, point to Setting and click *Control Panel*. 
2. In the Control Panel, double click *Modems*. 
If there are multiple entries for the same modem or modems listed that are not installed, delete the entries and all extras. 
3. Restart your computer now.

Notice: The above steps may in fact be slightly different for different version of Windows. The followings are more specific procedures for a given Operating System.

*Dialing Test *

From the Hyper Terminal screen, you may dial a number ATDT xxx-xxxx, then Enter. By doing so, you should first hear the dialing tones and then the dialing numbers. Any response from the receiver confirms your modem connectivity.

*Testing for Windows 95/98/ME *

Click on *Start>Settings>Control Panel* and double click *Modems*. Click the *Diagnostics* tab, highlight the *COM* port for your modem, and click *More Info*. If you see a list of responses then the modem is probably functioning :up:

*Testing for Windows XP/2000: *

Click on Start, right click My Computer, left click Properties. Click the Hardware tab and click the Device Manager button. Open the modem section and double click the modem. Click the Diagnostics tab and click the Query Modem button. If you see a list of responses then the modem is functioning. Once you have determined that your modem is working properly, proceed with the installation of your communication software.

*Installing The Communications Software *

*NetWaiting Installation *

While browsing the Modem Installation CD from My Computer open the *NetWaiting folder* and double click the SETUP.EXE icon. This will install the NetWaiting application which is responsible for the Internet on Hold feature.

*NetWaiting Usage *

Before you connect to the Internet you need to launch the NetWaiting application. The program will minimize to the system tray and will alert you when an incoming call is detected. You can also use the application to interrupt the internet to make an outgoing call. After you launch the NetWaiting application you can connect to your internet provider.

The time limit for the Internet hold time will be preset by each ISP. A lot of ISP's will be restricting this time limit to 2 minutes. Please check with your V.92 ISP to find out the maximum hold time for placing the internet connection on hold.

To answer an incoming call you need to press the *Accept* button and then lift your handset to take the incoming call. To return to your internet connection first click on the *Reconnect* button and then physically hang up the telephone handset.

To make an outgoing call you need to press the *Outgoing Call* button and then take your handset off hook to make your telephone call. When you are done with the call you need to click the *Reconnect* button and then place the handset back on hook. In Windows 2000 and XP NetWaiting may not be able to place outgoing calls.


----------



## MaryBeth

IT'S HERE! IT'S HERE! IT'S HERE! THE BABY MODEM FINALLY ARRIVED! YIPPEEEEEE!

talk about putting the cart before the horse big guy! now i have to go read all your instructions! my questions were simple ones:

is this what i should do?
while still unplugged, take out old modem, put in new modem in the white place, and start up... follow instructions? 
hahahhaha is that all that you were saying in two pages worth? no? okay, i'll go read...


----------



## ~Candy~

All complete with modem drivers.....just pop it in, turn it on and windows should find it and start asking for the drivers.....

forget reading that book


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, then like i said, put it in a white slot right?


----------



## ~Candy~

Yes, that's the only one it's going to fit into


----------



## MaryBeth

i deleted the drivers to the old modem then put the new modem in the pci slot, started it up and nothing...black screen.....so i took the modem out (thinking it wasn't it secure enough) and put it back in...nothing! so i thought maybe it didn't like that slot so i took it out and put it in another white slot..nothing.. checked monitor and it seems to be okay....what am i doing wrong now?


----------



## ~Candy~

Anything without the modem being in the slot? Did you bump something else loose?


----------



## MaryBeth

i don't think so..i will go check again.


----------



## ~Candy~

I have to run an errand, so I'll check on you in a bit. Should be no logical reason the modem is stopping video.....try to put it in the furthest slot away from video.


----------



## Wet Chicken

MaryBeth can you post a picture of the "black screen" ?

Is it doing the same thing that it was doing before when it wouldn't boot up?


----------



## MaryBeth

it's just the screen..wc... no picture at all....not any color..just a not turned on screen. and also, you know how there should be a series of beeps...nothing. the tower turns on but does not sound like it is loading. i have a space between the modem and the video.


----------



## MaryBeth

no, wc, before it would go somewhere then stop, but now it is not going anywhere


----------



## Wet Chicken

Did you boot the computer before you installed the new modem?


----------



## MaryBeth

heyyyyyyyyyy i just thought of something...the old modem didn't have the video built into it did it??????????????????? and this one doesn't have one? tell me i'm wrong...please!


----------



## MaryBeth

no, that can't be right either because i would still hear it booting up wouldn't i?????


----------



## MaryBeth

i guess that i booted it... i mean, i deleted the old modem out then shut it down..so when i started it up with the new modem in it wouldn't that be booting it? oh my! i'm in trouble again aren't i?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *heyyyyyyyyyy i just thought of something...the old modem didn't have the video built into it did it *


 Video card and the modem are two separate cards.

Can you hear the hard drive spinning?

I don't know why but I keep coming back to that battery for the motherboard...

Can you get into the BIOS? Anything?


----------



## almostsmart

MB
Are you sure the monitor did not get unplugged or turned off while were inside it. Do you have a light on the monitor? check all connections (power and computer).


----------



## MaryBeth

yes, i checked the connections to the monitor..it's little light is on so i know it is working almostsmart.
i forgot i was suppose to replace that battery! the light is on on the tower too so i don't know if that is what the problem is either. i hear the fan running but i dont' think i hear anything else from in there. it is not booting at all or at least i don't hear it making any sound. there is nothing on the screen to get into..no bios no nothing


----------



## MaryBeth

you don't think my video card went out do you??????????


----------



## almostsmart

WC isn't here so I just have to say it! "The computer from Dell"


----------



## Wet Chicken

It was acting intermittent like this before. My guess is either a bad connection or a motherboard problem. It's not going to help to just tell you to "check the connections" because you may be thinking that one is OK when it might not be. I would replace the battery, if nothing else you would be able to rule it out as the problem. They only cost a few bucks, Radio Shack should have one. Just make SURE you remember how it was plugged into the connector (_is the positive (+) facing up or down_). I would bring it there with you to make sure it's the right one. It can only be a few things causing this. It probably doesn't have anything to do with your modem problem, but you'll need to fix it anyway. I would wait until Candy gets back to see if she wants you to get the battery. Oh and those instructions weren't just posted for you, that's why I included Win 2000 and XP details


----------



## Whittibo

OHHH I thought I missed the party.. but I see it's only beggining over here..  

MaryBeth.. really don't you think we should just chip in our own money, and buy our friends new computers.. I bet all these lovely people would actually chip in just to get rid of our "problems" 

well.. I am having a sound problem.. solved the video problem.. so I am almost there.. 

ya wanna race??


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *you don't think my video card went out do you?????????? *


I don't know, you didn't touch it so it should still be ok.

Anything is possible with "_The computer from Dell_"


----------



## Whittibo

now when this thread is finally solved.. can you rename it, "the computer from Dell".. that is way to funny.. I laugh every time I read it!!


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by almostsmart:_
> *WC isn't here so I just have to say it! "The computer from Dell" *


oh ha ha ha ha almostsmart, you made me laugh..thank you!  i needed that!

okay wc, i'll wait for candy. i won't be able to get out for the battery this evening anyway! when you ask me if i hear it, are you meaning the whinning in the top of the tower?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *now when this thread is finally solved.. can you rename it, "the computer from Dell".. that is way to funny.. I laugh every time I read it!!  *


There is no way to add a deep echo to it when you read it, but just imagine it sounding like a 70's soap opera introduction


----------



## john1

I dont think your problems with the monitor display
are anything to do with the modem, or the little battery.

It would not do any harm to renew the little battery,
but be careful removing it, they can be awkward or
unco-operative, try not to damage the fixings, and make
sure you get the polarity the same.


----------



## Wet Chicken

Before you remove the battery, You should take a picture of how it is installed in there and post it. You can also use this same picture as a reminder of how it was plugged in when you get the new battery.

Also, the battery might still be good, and just moving it around (gently) might give it a better connection and start working.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *when you ask me if i hear it, are you meaning the whinning in the top of the tower? *


Well you're not getting any video at all, so the sound from the hard drive wouldn't matter. We need to figure out the video problem first before we can fix anything else. You can try this. Turn off the computer. *This is a VERY important step!* Unscrew the screw that holds in the video card. Gently pull it out. Be careful how you handle it, the edges are best. Now take an ordinary pencil eraser and gently rub it over the gold contacts to clean them. Make SURE that before you plug it back in that all of the residue has been brushed off. Then gently plug the video card back in and reboot. Test the video. Does it work now?


----------



## ~Candy~

Battery shouldn't matter, in, out or dead as a doornail.......

Something is flakey with the connector from monitor to video card, or with the video card contact itself. Is it possible to move to another slot?

Is the monitor attached securely to the card.......some people don't bother screwing them in tightly as they change monitors around a bunch....I wouldn't know any, just heard of them


----------



## MaryBeth

i have done as wc told me to and still no difference. wouldn't i hear it booting up whether it comes on the screen or not? i have moved it in every free slot candy and doesn't make a difference


----------



## ~Candy~

Yes, something should happen, if you leave it out it should beep like crazy....check the ram, cpu, power to motherboard, all of these can be bumped loose little by little every time you put something in or pull something out of the motherboard.


----------



## MaryBeth

i'll go check and make sure the screw is tight! lol


----------



## john1

Do you have another monitor that you could try ?


----------



## john1

or maybe another PC to try the monitor


----------



## MaryBeth

no john, the other monitor was worse than the one i was using..i figured i'd tear into them someday!
gotta go for a while now..i'll be back later. sorryyyyyyyy


----------



## ~Candy~

No, no, no.....never tear into a monitor.....too dangerous.........those you can kill yourself with for sure.........


----------



## MaryBeth

no john, i'm afraid the other one i have was worse than that one! still, wouldn't i "hear" it booting up even if it doesn't show on the monitor?
i'm afraid i have to leave for a bit..i'll be back soon okay? sorryyyyy


----------



## john1

Have to agree with AcaCandy,
the internals of monitors can be lethal,
even ages after they've been switched off,
best not mess with it,
John


----------



## Whittibo

Geeze.. I learned something else new here.. I wouldn't have guessed that a monitor could be leathel.. maybe there should be a "things that can kill you" thread here?


----------



## ~Candy~

Chicken can kill too


----------



## john1

pretzels .... ?


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i'm back...and i can see you all are ready for supper..you're talking about food now! go figure! okay, so forget the monitor! now i plugged the computer back in and the same thing..nothing..so please tell me if i'm wrong but shouldn't i hear it boot up even if it is not showing on the monitor?


----------



## ~Candy~

Check all the power connectors, even though you've checked them before....touch everything, unplug, replug.....


----------



## MaryBeth

yes, that is exactly what i was just doing. i also unplugged and replugged the modem back in. nothing yet! tell me this, is the video card up by the battery or in the vertical slots by the old modem? i wanted to find the pic posted of the insides but i guess it is too far back. can you remember? i took out the one i thought was it which is by the old modem but i was thinking the other one up by the battery(which is directly across from the new modem now)might be it...and i didn't redo that one? man, i'm losing myself...are you following me?


----------



## ~Candy~

The video card is what your monitor is attached to.............or is that the problem


----------



## Wet Chicken

Might want to take a new picture and post it anyway. "Some" things have changed since then. It would take forever to find the old one anyway


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, hang tight!


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, here it is:


----------



## Wet Chicken

Please tell us that your monitor is plugged into your video card...


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *The video card is what your monitor is attached to.............or is that the problem  *


Is it me or is it memorex


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *Please tell us that your monitor is plugged into your video card...  *


yesssssssssss big guy! it's the only place it would fit! lol


----------



## ~Candy~

I think you skeeerrrred us when you asked which one was the video card


----------



## Wet Chicken

OK.... _just double checking_.... 

Maybe I should start checking for a new videocard with FREE shipping


----------



## MaryBeth

i am desperate here...just thinking out loud again! lol sorry to have skeeerrrred you all! lol


----------



## MaryBeth

now listen big guy, wouldn't i "hear" it booting up?


----------



## MaryBeth

and the monitor was working when i deleted the old modem....then when i put the new one in, it wouldn't come back on ...BUT .... i dont' hear it beeping and booting at all!


----------



## ~Candy~

Try unplugging things, it is quite possible that you did something with the motherboard, like crack it (hope not) while plugging things in......pull modem, pull sound card, disconnect floppy and hard drive....just work your way backwards til you can get a beep of some sort.......

And it's also possible that since we've had this problem prior, it's just getting worse and worse until the system dies.


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Try unplugging things, it is quite possible that you did something with the motherboard, like crack it (hope not) while plugging things in......pull modem, pull sound card, disconnect floppy and hard drive....just work your way backwards til you can get a beep of some sort.......
> 
> And it's also possible that since we've had this problem prior, it's just getting worse and worse until the system dies. *


okay, now you are skeeeeeering me!  now tell me i am not to be doing this while it is plugged in so how can i hear a beep? and tell me how i could have cracked the motherboard????


----------



## MaryBeth

okkkkayyyyyyy (snif) (snif) i'm a good girl...i'm off to do as i'm told (snif) (snif) better not have a cracked motherboard!  i'll unplug and plug stuff again!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *and tell me how i could have cracked the motherboard???? *


...you don't really want us to answer that do you? 

And you don't even have to have cracked the Motherboard, you could have easily done something to a soldier joint or a chip. I don't think you did anything to cause this, but that doesn't really matter now, we still need to trace it down and (hopefully) fix it


----------



## Wet Chicken

...and while you're at it, you might want to make sure the processor is seated correctly  

(but don't unplug it)


----------



## ~Candy~

Sometimes a gentle push/touch on the cpu works......especially with all the plugging and unplugging you've been doing


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *okay, now you are skeeeeeering me!  now tell me i am not to be doing this while it is plugged in so how can i hear a beep? and tell me how i could have cracked the motherboard????  *


And yes, it needs to be unplugged each and every time you remove something, then restart and check, shutdown, remove and check, etc.


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, did my thing and nothing still! i don't hear any beeps like it is booting at all. the machine comes buzzing on just fine...but i don't hear any booting up!


----------



## ~Candy~

Cpu fan spinning? Does it feel overly hot?


----------



## MaryBeth

i moved the modem back down to underneath the video card... my son has nintendo's and when he tries to play a game he hasn't played in a while he has to plug and unplug to get it to come on..maybe this is the same thing..maybe my pci slots are rusted you know..maybe if i keep doing it in and out it'll work/????????????????????????????????


----------



## MaryBeth

cpu fan fine


----------



## kilowatt1

You are most likely going to have to clear the CMOS, either by removing the battery for a bit or using the correct jumpers on the motherboard. This should at least set things back the way they were prior to inserting the new modem.


----------



## ~Candy~

Could be shorting out against the board too........any chance you can take it out of the case and set it on a nice flat surface........

good idea KW.........  Have I seen you here before


----------



## MaryBeth

you know everytime i have touched that things modem it has flipped out on me! everytime!!!


----------



## MaryBeth

oh kilowatt, thanks for sticking with us! i need all the help i can get.... now what does candy mean, "take it out of the case and set it on a nice flat surface........" i have the cover off...what else do you mean? and if i take out the battery, you think it will let me get it on the screen again? that easy? i can do that! tell me if i should! what's wrong with this dumb thing anyway? tempermental allllll the wayyyy ! must be female! oops! sorry! he he he he


----------



## ~Candy~

Try the easy stuff first....I mean taking the motherboard out of the case entirely..........it's not pretty........but......sometimes that is the best way to get to these intermittant problems like this.


----------



## MaryBeth

so does that mean take the battery out?


----------



## kilowatt1

Hello MaryBeth,

I've been following along, trying to stay out of the way.  Yes, clearing the CMOS will often times correct a failed hardware installation. There should be a set of pins on the motherboard to do this or you can just remove the battery for a few minutes then reinsert it. Be sure the computer is off while doing so. By clearing the CMOS you are setting the motherboard back to it's factory defaults.


----------



## MaryBeth

so it "might" come back on with the new modem in it? thanks kilowatt..thanks for staying aboard!


----------



## MaryBeth

i'm off to take a battery out...unplugging machine first of course, and taking special note to the way it comes out! he he he he see, i am paying attention.....


----------



## MaryBeth

now, is there a trick to this or is taking out the battery a nail buster? it don't want to come out nicely!


----------



## ~Candy~

There should be a little metal thingy ontop, that you'll need to fiddle with.......then it pops out like a watch battery does....look around for that jumper that KW is referring to as well........


----------



## MaryBeth

candyyyyyyyyyy i can't believe you said "thingy" hahaha i'm rubbing off on you tooooo ! sorryyyyyy lololololol


----------



## ~Candy~

I figured I'd better try to communicate with you better


----------



## kilowatt1

Since the new modem apparently caused the problem to begin with, remove it until you get the video back. Clearing the CMOS with it (modem) still attached to the motherboard probably won't work.


----------



## MaryBeth

yea, right!  

okay, battery is out! waiting.... hummm hummmm hummmm (that's humming!) lol that booger was a booger to come out!  i sure hope it works....


----------



## MaryBeth

okay kw....new modem comes out!


----------



## MaryBeth

like i said, every time i touch it's modem it has fits!


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, new modems out!


----------



## MaryBeth

what do you think? try it now?


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i'm going for it! battery in, no modem! ready, set, GO!


----------



## MaryBeth

thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you....got my picture back.... 


NOW what do i do?


----------



## MaryBeth

what do you figure is wrong with it not wanting the new modem?


----------



## Wet Chicken

Computer:*0*
Humans: *1*


----------



## panzer999

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *Computer:0
> Humans: 1 *


Better re-do the math there Wet Chicken


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *Computer:0
> Humans: 1 *


YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA clap clap clap clap


----------



## Wet Chicken

Why? We won that one... It's still in the first quarter though


----------



## kilowatt1

Figured that would work. Question now is why did the modem crash the BIOS? Can you post a picture of your new modem?


----------



## MaryBeth

i like wet chicken's math!


----------



## Wet Chicken

MaryBeth what kind of documantation came with the new modem?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *i like wet chicken's math!  *


Mike the headless chicken taught me how to count, unfortunately it was _after_ he lost his head


----------



## ~Candy~

It's back a few pages KW.....

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?postid=1135554#post1135554


----------



## MaryBeth

the only thing that came with the modem was the receipt and the cd.... here's the picture:


----------



## MaryBeth

shoot, wrong picture again...sorry.....coming right up!


----------



## panzer999

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *Why? We won that one... It's still in the first quarter though  *


Let's see....how many modems we been through now??? 



And they are still earning points!


----------



## MaryBeth

panzerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by panzer999:_
> *Let's see....how many modems we been through now???
> 
> 
> 
> And they are still earning points! *


IT really does throw a fit when i touch it's modem...what do you figure is wrong with it? lol


----------



## ~Candy~

Can we try putting the modem in again........gently..........(with the computer off) then turn it on and cross fingers and say 50 hail marys.


----------



## MaryBeth

try this for the picture: 
http://forums.techguy.org/attachment.php?s=&postid=1135554


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by panzer999:_
> *Let's see....how many modems we been through now??? *


Yeah but that was just for practice, we only just started counting now 

MaryBeth look at that CD, it probably has install documentation on it...


----------



## MaryBeth

no writing if that is what you mean big guy! just modem driver!


----------



## Wet Chicken

You have to go to My Computer and on the CD icon *right* click and choose *Explore*. Is that what you did?

Is the new modem back in yet? Does it boot now? It should... :up:

1.) _Hail Mary full of grace_...
2.)
3.)
4.)

50.)


----------



## MaryBeth

the new modem isn't in now, you understand that right? and all i got on the screen is the bios!


----------



## kilowatt1

A couple of thoughts here. First, since you cleared the CMOS you are going to have to enter the BIOS setup at some point and reset the time and other parameters. Second, boot into windows and remove all hints of any modem found in device manager as well as any software regarding modems in add/remove programs or in the programs menu. Please do this before you re-insert the new modem. Third, put the CD that came with the new modem in your CDRom drive while holding down the shift key until the CDRom stops spinning. Then click on My Computer. Now right click on the CDRom drive and choose explore. You should find a "readme" file listed. Double click on that. Hopefully it will have the installation instructions in it.


----------



## Wet Chicken

Better make that 75 Hail Marys...


----------



## MaryBeth

better talk to the "MAN" on this one..the little lady won't be much help!


----------



## MaryBeth

do you want me to shut it down and put the new modem back in now?


----------



## ~Candy~

Pop back into the bios first as KW said......you need to tell it about the hard drive again...remember how we did that before when we figured the cmos battery wasn't very strong.


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i went into bios and set the time and date and put the hard drive on auto.... then exited and "your program caused a divide owerflow error" came up on the screen... now what should i do?


----------



## ~Candy~

Something is set wrong in the bios....go back and see if you can choose defaults...you may as well make some notes on the settings you do there.........


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i'll head back into bios....and here is a pic of both modems!


----------



## arty62

The divide by zero error (divide overflow error) can be caused by a faulty/inappropriate driver.


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by arty62:_
> *The divide by zero error (divide overflow error) can be caused by a faulty/inappropriate driver. *


Hi arty, welcome to our nightmare......the problem there is that she isn't even getting to drivers, that's coming out of the gate from the bios setup screen.

Look for external or second level cache in the bios.


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by arty62:_
> *The divide by zero error (divide overflow error) can be caused by a faulty/inappropriate driver. *


OOOo thanks arty! but what does that mean? how could my drivers be messed up now? i never got around to putting the new modem drivers in! thanks for the input!


----------



## MaryBeth

ahhh yea, that's what i meant arty! lol


----------



## panzer999

Um....remember when I said I thought it was the way the modem was trying to connect that you were getting the error??

And the top modem in that pic is the old one, right?

If so, that explains it


----------



## arty62

You did try to connect a new modem...if drivers left over from before.....inappropriate? You also might want to temp. disable EXTERNAL/2nd LEVEL CACHE ...


----------



## MaryBeth

i deleted the drivers to the old driver (large one on top in the picture panzer) before i tried to put the new driver in... now i went back into the bios and everything looks right..i can't see where it is messed up but when i try to escape it that message comes back on.... so what do you know panzer...tell me please!


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by arty62:_
> *You did try to connect a new modem...if drivers left over from before.....inappropriate? You also might want to temp. disable EXTERNAL/2nd LEVEL CACHE ... *


no arty, never got to put new modem drivers in... i deleted the old modem drivers before i put the new one in but never got far enough to put the new modem drivers in...


----------



## ~Candy~

Be sure the cpu speed is showing up correctly.......if it appears there....and read back up thru the thread to see what you may have missed.


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by panzer999:_
> *Um....remember when I said I thought it was the way the modem was trying to connect that you were getting the error??
> 
> And the top modem in that pic is the old one, right?
> 
> If so, that explains it  *


panzerrrrrrr pleaseeeeeeee tell me how that explains it! what? what? tell me what's going wrong pleazzzze!


----------



## arty62

I guess I'm wondering if somehow a modem driver (old) might have been left in somehow.

I have been following this thread since day one...often with bated breath!! Dont know enough tohelp...keep on keepin on!!!!!


----------



## MaryBeth

ahhhhhhhhh candy, i think i got a private message meant for you: ahhhh i think it is someone giving you their sympathy on working with me! ahhhhhhhhh here it is: 

I saw your post in the tavern, followed your link to that thread, and I couldn't believe my eyes. I don't know how you do it. I talk to people on the phone all day and as soon as they start to ask stupid questions I just want to reach through the phone and strangle them. You truly are a special person Candy.

__________________


----------



## MaryBeth

no arty, don't bail on me! and where's big guy? oh my! i am in trouble again! now arty, if the old drivers were in there somewhere, where can i find them in the bios? i only see to put the hard drive on auto...is that right?


----------



## arty62

MaryBeth...did time and date reset properly after new battery?


----------



## john1

I got to go outside now ...

if i can still walk,
and see ....


----------



## ~Candy~

LOL! Who sent that???????? Must be one of my 'special' buddies  

I was in the tavern earlier asking for an IV so I could continue to work with you and not miss my drinks 

Arty, I'm so happy that people are patient enough to follow along....we have gotten off the path many times, but hopefully there's a light at the end of the tunnel without a train behind it


----------



## MaryBeth

no arty, i had to reset the time and date


----------



## MaryBeth

john, you leaving me? don't leave me! lol 
candy, do you really want to know who sent it?


----------



## arty62

Is time and date correct now?


----------



## ~Candy~

I just got it too, wonder if he has a clue he sent it to you too...maybe it was on purpose, he cc'd you


----------



## panzer999

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *panzerrrrrrr pleaseeeeeeee tell me how that explains it! what? what? tell me what's going wrong pleazzzze!  *


How was this modem showing up in the device manager?

That modem in the top picture is not a PCI modem. It's not even V90


----------



## john1

MB, dont take any notice,
you are not stupid.


----------



## ~Candy~

It's an old ISA modem.............remember when she took it to Office Max?????? I know, it's been a long thread..........


----------



## Wet Chicken

MaryBeth you said that you deleted the old drivers from the one modem, but I think you installed the drivers for the US Robitics external modem too. Just a thought...


----------



## MaryBeth

the time is correct now arty...
candy, tod is not very nice..maybe he needs something stronger to drink! why would he want to give me his opinion..i don't remember asking for it! lol where's big guy..he'd know what to say! 
panzer, i know it's different but it's suppose to work right?


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *MB, dont take any notice,
> you are not stupid. *


I don't think he meant it that way at all john.........I think he just used that to compare my patience level with his.........please MB, don't take offense to that......I don't even bother helping stupid people  Now, that is a joke........seriously, I just got another pm......he truly didn't mean it as a knock to MB.......


----------



## panzer999

Nope....you'll never get that modem to work with a newer ISP


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *MB, dont take any notice,
> you are not stupid. *


now john, you i like!


----------



## arty62

If this is old computer (know it is) might not be y2k compliant....thats why I ask about time date now....
Still feel this a driver issue though...


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by panzer999:_
> *Nope....you'll never get that modem to work with a newer ISP  *


I had an older ISA modem for a long time, it worked fine with the ISPs.......it just ran slower........than molasses.....


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *MaryBeth you said that you deleted the old drivers from the one modem, but I think you installed the drivers for the US Robitics external modem too. Just a thought...  *


i went to the modems and deleted the drivers there.. wouldn't that have taken care of those drivers too?


----------



## Toddles18

Candy is indeed correct, I didn't mean stupid about you, just using it as a comparison. The fact that you have gone through all these steps and done all this is a testament to your determination. I apologize.


----------



## MaryBeth

oh good candy, i'm glad he didn't mean to hurt me! right now that computer is doing a job on me itself! it don't need any help.. lol


----------



## panzer999

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *I had an older ISA modem for a long time, it worked fine with the ISPs.......it just ran slower........than molasses..... *


Yep, I did too. Until I swithed ISP's in 2001 and we figured out the modem had to go.....


----------



## MaryBeth

thanks todd.... it's forgotten... sorry for the mix up!


----------



## john1

best laugh ive had for weeks.

no hard feelings ...


----------



## Wet Chicken

> i went to the modems and deleted the drivers there.. wouldn't that have taken care of those drivers too?


It should have, but we've had "soooo many" modems in this computer 

The focus now should be on the computer booting up, which is what they're trying to do...


----------



## ~Candy~

But, but, but, it was the same modem that was running before under windows 95, correct??????? Help me here MB........I'm drowning


----------



## panzer999

*throws Candy a life jacket*


----------



## MaryBeth

people, i am afraid i must say good nite here. i want to sleep on a good note and just having the bios back is good (considering) ! this just might be a job that cannot be completed! if what i figure is happening, we might not be able to find a compatible modem for that old gal? good nite everyone and sweet dreams all. thanks for everything!


----------



## john1

there is a little program specifically for 'tidying up'
after old modems,
on the 98se CD ...

(cant think of its name ...)


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *But, but, but, it was the same modem that was running before under windows 95, correct??????? Help me here MB........I'm drowning  *


yes candy, the "OLD" modem was the same one running in win95 and win98...but wouldn't go on the internet and surf....


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *there is a little program specifically for 'tidying up'
> after old modems,
> on the 98se CD ...
> 
> (cant think of its name ...) *


i got win98 .... would it work on that?  you about ready for kip john?


----------



## panzer999

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *yes candy, the "OLD" modem was the same one running in win95 and win98...but wouldn't go on the internet and surf.... *


Please clear it up for me....

The modem worked in Win 95 and Win 98?

It surfed the 'net and all?

An if so, how long has this system been down?


----------



## kilowatt1

But how can we sleep with the divide overflowing or is that overflow dividing? Anyway, is the BIOS playing nice now?


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by kilowatt1:_
> * But how can we sleep with the divide overflowing or is that overflow dividing? Anyway, is the BIOS playing nice now?  *


shoot i could stay up all nite but then i just cannot motivate so early in the morning! hahaha it hurts big time then!  teaches me to get a little sleep anyway... where you been big guy?


----------



## arty62

JohnI...do you mean "Net Tools"


----------



## MaryBeth

panzer the "old" modem would get online with win95 but not surf...so i put in win98 and then couldn't get it online no how!


----------



## john1

no,
that doesnt sound like it,
i'm looking for it now ...


----------



## panzer999

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *panzer the "old" modem would get online with win95 but not surf...so i put in win98 and then couldn't get it online no how! *




Thanks MB....Good Night!

You'll have better luck tomorrow


----------



## MaryBeth

no kw, the bios still is saying the nasty words. i can't figure what it wants cause everything looks right in there. if there were drivers left in how could i find them with the little bit it is showing me? just the two pages in bios


----------



## ~Candy~

Did you try default settings again?


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by panzer999:_
> *
> 
> Thanks MB....Good Night!
> 
> You'll have better luck tomorrow  *


thanks panzer.... good nite to you too! thanks for all the help!


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Did you try default settings again? *


no, i put the hard drive on "auto" and had it boot from floppy first. that's the way we had it right?


----------



## john1

found it :
D:\drivers\modem\3com-usr\winmodem

its called Wmregdel,
skip through the 'readme'
to see what it does


----------



## arty62

Only 2 things done before this problem.....
1) Changed battery
2) Added modem

Present prob caused by one or other....reset bios should clear ....??


----------



## MaryBeth

arty i reset the bios by the battery trick right? and how do i get to that john?


----------



## MaryBeth

512mbRAM,Win98se-------- hey that's nice arty.... you got a nice set up there! 800 mhz's wow! nice!


----------



## MaryBeth

john you ready for some kip?


----------



## john1

Hi MB,

i think its really only for 3com modems,
but ive used it on occasion,
i think it just wipes out previous stuff that might remain,

get to it with your Win 98/98se CD.
I have it on floppy in case i want it (elsewhere).

put in CD, find it, run it.
ok ?


----------



## john1

yes, off to bed soon.


----------



## MaryBeth

ohhhhhhhh right, okay, got it john! thanks!


----------



## arty62

You might want to power down, remove battery for 3 minutes....replace batytery, turn machine on.

But check with Candy first to see if that what she wants...


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by arty62:_
> *You might want to power down, remove battery for 3 minutes....replace batytery, turn machine on.
> 
> But check with Candy first to see if that what she wants... *


yes, that's what i did arty... that's what kilowatt had me do and it brought back my bios...before that i didn't have anything but a blank screen after i put that new modem in! do you think i need to do it again?


----------



## john1

i put Wmregdel into google,
this was the first page up :

Troubleshooting Modem Problems in Windows 98


----------



## arty62

Check with Candy...dont think it will hurt to do again...


----------



## john1

i put Wmregdel into google,
this was the first page up :

Troubleshooting Modem Problems in Windows 98
http://support.ktis.net/w9x1003.html


----------



## ~Candy~

Think we just need to find out what else we need to change in the bios......the hard drive appears, be sure the ram count/chips (if you have that option) is correct....the processor speed, sometimes that can be set incorrectly.......although I don't see why 'default' values shouldn't do the trick.


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *i put Wmregdel into google,
> this was the first page up :
> 
> Troubleshooting Modem Problems in Windows 98 *


good deal john!  i'll do that first thing tomorrow!  sweet dreams now!


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Think we just need to find out what else we need to change in the bios......the hard drive appears, be sure the ram count/chips (if you have that option) is correct....the processor speed, sometimes that can be set incorrectly.......although I don't see why 'default' values shouldn't do the trick. *


okay, i thought you left us...i'll do the default thingy tomorrow too okay...do you want me to set the hard drive to default too?


----------



## ~Candy~

No, simply by choosing default settings, it should put things back to a 'simple' setting for everything.....the choice should be global.....look around at the top or bottom of your screen for those choices......


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i'll do the default thing! thanks candy!  good nite now


----------



## MaryBeth

good nite arty...come back and help me tomorrow okay?
and good nite chicken, where ever you are! 
nite john!


----------



## john1

Goodnight all,
its getting quite late here ...


----------



## MaryBeth

good nite kilowatt! thanks for everything!


----------



## ~Candy~

Hasta manaña


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i got a few pictures i want to show you and maybe you can tell me what's going on with this computer from dell! i can only show one picture at a time so here goes...the first one is what i got when i tried to download that thingy to show the bios stuff:


----------



## MaryBeth

this is one of two of what my bios is saying


----------



## MaryBeth

now is there anything that tells you why it won't accept the new modem? i am going to reboot a few times to make sure all is well with that (like i was told) then recheck to make sure there are no more drivers to the old modem... then i'll be back and see if anyone has any ideas what it is asking for cause i sure don't understand it! thanks for what ever you can think of!


----------



## ~Candy~

What are you trying to do? You can't download a bios upgrade and try to execute on it in Windows.........did I miss something?????


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *What are you trying to do? You can't download a bios upgrade and try to execute on it in Windows.........did I miss something????? *


hi candy....as usual i didn't know what i was doing i guess. i thought it did something else... okay, i'm going to check for drivers to the old modem. maybe there are some left in there i missed... i'll be back in a little bit


----------



## ~Candy~

How are we doing MB, didn't mean to scare you away


----------



## MaryBeth

hi candy! no, you didn't scare me away...been busy...one teenager, youth, boxing.... running running... revival! whew! this is the first real nite to rest and i am just now getting to sit down to a cup of coffee and it's 7:18 now...been at it from 6:30 this a.m. and that is because i slept in a half hour! i'm whipped. as far as the computer goes, i figure i will try again to put the modem in. when i went to check to see if there were any drivers left from the old modem in there, i clicked on the modem in what, is it my computer, or what ever and right away the box came up to add new hardware! go figure...so it did detect it..i don't know what made it go blank on me! anyway, there isn't a modem of anykind in it now so when i get back to it...that's my plan...to try it again. do you have any suggestions?


----------



## john1

That sounds like a plan to me MB ...


----------



## Whittibo

Hey MaryBeth.. you can do what I just did.. ordered my friend a brand new computer!! 

I got some great information from someone, got a brandnew DELL computer with PentIIII, 2.20GHz, WinXP, printer, 17" monitor, keyboard, mouse, 256mb RAM, 80GB harddrive, floppy and CDRom.. all for ..

are you ready for this..

$504.00 after $100 mail in rebate!!  gotta like that.. I just wish I needed a new computer.. 

I am still going to work on my other one.. but no hurrys now.. but don't know what I will do with it when it's finished.. 

Can't wait to hear how your saga ends..


----------



## MaryBeth

i just hope it works john!
whittibo, there is a compaq for 500$ on sale here... same size as that one...my friend can't afford it no way! so does that mean you stopped the work on the one you were fixing for her? send me the monitor then! lol just kidding! keep your fingers crossed for me then okay


----------



## ~Candy~

*SMACK* you for even thinking about a Compaq! Go rinse your mouth out and have another coffee!


----------



## Whittibo

Oh.. you'll get it.. you'll be fine!

I have stopped for now.. but it won't just sit there.. not after I put THAT much time into it.. 

I am thinking about giving it to my mom and let her communicate with my brother/sister in law that way.. but then she would have to get internet conection too.. and her appartment is very small.. but who knows.. she might want it! 

hubby told me to sell it in our local paper.. hahahahaha.. he said for $200.. hahahahaha.. I told him, when you can get a brand new DELL for $500.. aint nobody gonna buy mine!


----------



## Whittibo

HAHAHAHAHAHA.. whew.. glad it wasn't ME that got smacked!!! hahahahahaha.. 

I just kinda think of the irony of all this.. I just bought 2 DELLS when MB has the "Computer from DELL"


----------



## MaryBeth

yea, i haven't had any luck with that dell! i got a hp and son has the compaq and i do believe the compaq is better than my hp


----------



## Whittibo

Mine was built for me.. but now I am about kicking myself in the rear.. I just paid $628 for ONLY the tower stuff a year ago.. no monitor.. (paid $350 2 years ago for that), no printer, no keyboard.. all I got was the tower and insides!! for $628.. and to know that I could have bought a DELL for $504 

The DELL lady told me mine was actually better, no intergrated stuff.. don't know what that means really.. but I guess 'upgradeability' and no shared memory?! that's what she told me.. gotta believe her cause I don't know any better..


----------



## MaryBeth

if you are the first owner of a dell it "might" be okay...sorry candy..couldn't resist it! lol but having a used old one has been a real pain in the tushy! as you can see.. i have no idea why it went blank on me when i put the new modem in... and i sure hope it works the next time i try... the only reason i will attempt it is cause of the battery trick kilowatt taught me! i feel safe knowing if it goes blank i can get it back by that trick... thanks again kilowatt!


----------



## Whittibo

YES.. it was HIM.. that is what worked for me too!! LOVED IT!!

and MB.. I dont' think it's just the DELL.. because my first one I am trying to restore, is a 'built' one.. and I am having just as many problems as you are.. 

I think they just get old/tired/worn out.. and don't want to work anymore..


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> **SMACK* you for even thinking about a Compaq! Go rinse your mouth out *


----------



## MaryBeth

lol big guy! where ya been? twice smacked in one nite...must be love! lol


----------



## Whittibo

OMG.. WetChicken.. you won't believe this.. but this will show you just how slow I am.. but I haven't ever "gotten" your signature line before.. DUAH... what a DIP!

that's too funny!!! guess it was just too funny for me to get too?! 

Hey.. I just thougth of something.. I didn't even get smacked for not turning off and unpluging my computer.. whew.. guess I snuck that one by her!!


----------



## MaryBeth

well now that you reminded her, you'll get your's lol


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> * twice smacked in one nite...must be love! *


Depends on where and when you get smacked


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *Depends on where and when you get smacked  *


okay, i'll say where and you say when! lol   

Got'cha!


----------



## MaryBeth

hey big guy, do you agree with my plan for the dell? i wrote my plan a few threads back...did you read it? do you have any suggestions?


----------



## MaryBeth

How To Say 'I love You' In Different Languages 
English.........I Love You 
Albanian........Une Te Dua 
Arabic..........Ana Bhibbik 
Catalan.........Testimo Molt 
Chinese.........Wo Ai Ni 
Eskimo..........Nagligivaget 
Finnish.........Mina Rakkastan Sinua 
French..........Je T'aime 
German..........Ich Liebe Dich 
Greek...........S'Agapo 
Hawaiian........Aloha Wau la Oe 
Hebrew..........Ani Ohev Otakh 
Hungarian.......Se Ret Lay 
Irish...........Thaim In Grabh Leat 
Italian.........Ti Amo 
Japanese........Ai ****e Imasu 
Maltese.........ien Inhobbok 
Persian.........Du Stet Daram 
Romanian........Te iubesc 
Russian.........Ya Lyublyu Tyebya 
Spanish.........Te Amo 
Swedish.........Jag Alskar Dig 
NOW GO PRACTICE!


----------



## MaryBeth

OKAY, no replys now so i'm off to put my feet up... tomorrow starts way too early! lol sweet dreams


----------



## Whittibo

Whew.. that's gonna take a LOT of practice..


----------



## Wet Chicken

No I didn't get a chance to read it, but I'm sure Candy has everything under control. As long as the computer is booting OK now everything else should be straight forward. I'm just a little perplexed about there not being any install instructions on that CD. Are you sure you're looking for them right?


----------



## arty62

Where is everybody? Missing the excitement!!!!


----------



## john1

Hi Wet Chicken,
you've changed your avatar !


----------



## Whittibo

HAHAHA.. I just LOVE this thread!! and WetChicken.. I LOVE the new "look"  

I think I am going to have to change mine now that I lightened my hair..  I had a friend who told me she loved my dark hair and light skin.. that I looked like SnowWhite.. somehow I didn't think that was a compliment..  

so MaryBeth.. your not going to let that "computer from DELL" kick your BUTT are you? hope your just taking a breather and will be back in the ring with it soon..


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *HAHAHA.. I just LOVE this thread!! and WetChicken.. I LOVE the new "look"
> *


Thanks  I have to animate it (_ I want to be laying an egg_  ) but I guess they don't allow flash on these boards so I'm not sure how I'm going to do it. Speaking of flash, MaryBeth, I have something for you 

Clickity - Click


----------



## ~Candy~

Hey if I can deflect bullets, you can certainly lay an egg  You just need someone like wannabebuck or rhettman's help.


----------



## Whittibo

OH Candy.. I never knew that's what you were doing there! I thought you were shooting something!!  sorry bout that! 

WetChicken you always make me laugh! thanks!! 

Oh.. and I know you said that link was just for MB.. but I am going to look too..  (curiosity killed the cat)


----------



## MaryBeth

thanks to everybody for hanging in there for me. i will be back... i had a death in the family so you will have to pardon me for a bit. i haven't given up ( i want my kitchen table back...i promised my son homemade spaghetti when i got the table back)lol i came in from yard work to a phone call that my nephew shot himself...my sister needs me now. i'll be around... stay close...thanks big guy...loved the picture show...love the new costume too!


----------



## john1

Sorry to hear about that MaryBeth.
Thinking of you, take care, John.


----------



## Wet Chicken

MaryBeth sorry to hear about what happened with your nephew. You are in our prayers. We're here for you if you need us for anything  

Whittibo thanks for the wonderful compliment  

And don't worry about having Candy's avatar wrong, I always thought she was blowing some sort of fairy dust or something in that picture. At least you were close


----------



## ~Candy~

MaryBeth, I'm so very sorry. Take your time and post back when you are ready to continue on.......for now, we'll leave the thread on pause..........


----------



## MaryBeth

Thanks for the prayers. Please send them up in my sister's name. Teresa. I'm turning in now. Goodnite all!


----------



## Whittibo

OH MaryBeth.. I am sooooo sorry! I too will keep you in my prayers as well as your sister and family! 

I agree with WetChicken, we're here for anything you need. This thread has gone off topic enough times, another topic won't hurt it a bit.. plus I think most all of us are keeping our eye on it! 

Keep us posted on how your family is holding up!


----------



## MaryBeth

Hello All..
I have put the modem driver in to see if I need to do something "before" putting the new modem in.... but that didn't help anything. In fact, there were a couple modem installation thingys on it that the computer couldn't open. It asked me what I wanted to use to open it and that makes me nervous cause in the past I have picked something that couldn't do it either... anyway, I will try again to put it in soon. Probably Friday nite I should have time to work on it. They will bury my nephew tomorrow. Please keep my sister in your prayers. She will never be right after this. My whole family has changed now. So sad! Don't give up on me....I need to finish this project and get my table back! Thanks now.... me


----------



## Whittibo

MaryBeth.. so good to see you here again!! 
don't worry about that "computer from Dell" just now.. it'll wait for a few days.. and I bet you anything.. with a fresh start, it might just all fall into place!! 

Tomorrow will be a hard day for you and your family.. I'll remember you in my prayers! I wish I could help some how.. you can always email me if you just want someone to listen!! 

and "NO".. your family will never be the same.. but it will be get better. We never forget our loved ones, but time heals our open wounds.. and eases our pain!! hang in there MB!!


----------



## john1

Hi MaryBeth,
Nice to see you back.
I hope your's and your sisters family will be ok.
John


----------



## arty62

It';s no fun without you MB.....c'mon back!


----------



## ~Candy~

Well, Just to give an update on other unrelated things to the thread 

I visited Pets Mart on Sunday and all my 3 babies were gone to new homes  

I was sooooooooooo happy 

From feral cats to home cats in less than 3 weeks


----------



## Whittibo

VERY COOL!! Thats awesome news! Must make you feel great to know they were all taken to loving homes!


----------



## ~Candy~

Thanks Whittibo  I was sooooo afraid they'd still be there 

But, I'm a happy girl. I've done the feral cat thing before and these little guys at 8 to 9 weeks old, still with their wild mothers, and being trapped, and only one biting me.....came a long, long way in such a short time 

Can we say HAPPY GIRL too many times


----------



## john1

Did you ever get any piccies of them ?


----------



## Whittibo

HEY.. this is a great thing to 'be happy about'.. so you can say it as many times as you want!! 

I haven't ever heard the term 'feral' before.. but am assuming they weren't tame 

I am a total cat lover! Would have a million if I could. we have one now who I swear is retarded! inner-bread maybe? but he is the only cat I have ever seen in my life who refuses to cuddle. doesn't even like to be touched unless he is REALLY tired! 

I told you about our little black kitty.. and the picture you showed just made me want another one! my youngest daughter keeps complaining that she is the only one in the house without her own cat.. maybe I'll have to go find her a cuddly little black one.. 

now.. your still in Vagas? and you just take in these cats, or do you rescue them yourself? how long do you have to work with them?

and MB.. YES.. this thread DOES need you back! hope to see you around here soon! I bet you could use some of WetChickens funnies just about now..


----------



## ~Candy~

http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=feral

john1, the picture I posted with the two little black ones, were pretty much EXACT


----------



## Whittibo

THANKS Candy.. 

wow.. the things we learn on a tech site


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by arty62:_
> *It';s no fun without you MB.....c'mon back! *


thanks arty! glad to know you missed me. glad to know the kitties got a home too.. that is wonderful!
now about the computer from dell! here is where i am. i tried again to install the new modem. the screen comes up blank. so i tried the battery removal (thanks again killowatt) and i left the modem in...nothing! so i took out the modem and did the battery removal thing and thankGod the computer came back again! so i figure i would try to download the drivers first and that's where i am... can i choose which modem and download the drivers before i actually put the modem in? help! i am so wanting this to be over!


----------



## Whittibo

WELCOME BACK MARYBETH!!!
Great to see you again! How are you and your family?

I am not sure about the drivers.. but I think it's VERY weird that it crashes the computer. when I just switched out my sound card, I put it in.. then windows wanted to update them for me.. when I let windows do it.. it messed everything up.. I had to uninstall everything, then reinstall the soundcard, then turn back on.. and when it asked for windows to install.. I chose NO.. and then loaded the driver off the CD.

but you didn't get a CD with this did you?!  

well.. someone smarter then me will have to come help.. I just KNOW this will work for you.. and you will be able to have that dinner with your son that he's been waiting for..


----------



## MaryBeth

yea, i got the driver on cd with the new modem. i am just trying to figure how to download it when it is not going to "find" the modem when it is not in..you understand? nothing is easy with this dell. anyway, thanks for the good thoughts Whittibo. i need them. my whole family is changed now. my poor sister will never be the same. i guess we are all just numb...today is a week since it happened. it would just do me wonderful to fix this thing and be able to sit outside on this beautiful fall day, which is where i'd rather be right now.


----------



## ~Candy~

MB, in the bios setup, do you have plug n play OS enabled? And also, try a different slot for the modem. I thought you got a driver disk with it??????


----------



## MaryBeth

hi candy.... i have tried every available slot for the modem..nothing changes.. i will check the bios to be sure


----------



## Whittibo

Gee Candy.. GREAT memory!! I could have sworn she told WC that there was nothing else in the box..  

and MB.. I am keeping my fingers crossed that you'll finish up this thing before this great fall day gets away from you..


----------



## MaryBeth

i can't see any plug n play OS at all


----------



## MaryBeth

there is a part in there where it will allow me to choose the modem to download...how can i tell what mine is? it has different names and different numbers connected to the modems but i dont' see where mine says what kind it is....all i know is pci softmodem...


----------



## MaryBeth

it says conexant pci softmodem....that's it isn't it.... maybe that name will be there


----------



## MaryBeth

you think that will work if i can download the drivers BEFORE i install the modem?


----------



## ~Candy~

No, if it's playing havoc prior to booting, the drivers are a non-issue.

I'm not understanding why plugging something into a PCI slot zaps the video and startup process.....UNLESS, it's not inserted ALL the way into the slot......sometimes it's hard to tell.......


----------



## MaryBeth

no, no conexant pci softmodem in the list to choose from to download


----------



## MaryBeth

well, it snaps in and then the part you screw in has to be all the way in or it would be above the screw hole right?


----------



## MaryBeth

would it being to close to the video card do that?


----------



## MaryBeth

i can try to move the video card all the way down and put the modem all the way up and see what happens... i am afraid to mess with the video card for fear of messing it up! okay, be right back


----------



## MaryBeth

nope... won't work. everytime you start this thing up it gives out three loud long beeps! when i put that modem in, i know it isn't going to work cause there is no beep...


----------



## MaryBeth

i can't force it to accept it by downloading the driver first? you know in the add new modem part...can't i put in conexant pci softmodem and force it?


----------



## MaryBeth

do you think it wants the black tipped modem...what's it called... lcd or something?


----------



## MaryBeth

it's dead right now....i am going to go do the battery thing again...(thanks kilowatt)... be right back


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *HEY.. this is a great thing to 'be happy about'.. so you can say it as many times as you want!!
> 
> I haven't ever heard the term 'feral' before.. but am assuming they weren't tame
> 
> I am a total cat lover! Would have a million if I could. we have one now who I swear is retarded! inner-bread maybe? but he is the only cat I have ever seen in my life who refuses to cuddle. doesn't even like to be touched unless he is REALLY tired!
> 
> I told you about our little black kitty.. and the picture you showed just made me want another one! my youngest daughter keeps complaining that she is the only one in the house without her own cat.. maybe I'll have to go find her a cuddly little black one..
> 
> now.. your still in Vagas? and you just take in these cats, or do you rescue them yourself? how long do you have to work with them?
> 
> and MB.. YES.. this thread DOES need you back! hope to see you around here soon! I bet you could use some of WetChickens funnies just about now..  *


oops, just getting caught up  Yep still in Vegas. You probably missed my initial story somewhere in a thread on TSG. I had 8 wild adult cats living in the backyard and we've always fed them. And they did like cats do, breed. It actually started out with one little black nearly starving to death male who recovered to be a big black beautiful cat that was taken in somewhere in the neighborhood, but not before he told all his friends about the free handouts. This season, we've spent more time here (5 months) and decided it was time to trap the wild ones, pay to have them spaded and/or neutered, then keep feeding them until they eventually die off. However, there were at least 4 or 5 litters of kittens and one by one, I stumbled across the litters and 'stole' the kittens before they became too wild. A couple died that weren't strong enough to make it, but most survived and were taken to PetsMart too  The last few, the older kittens, had to be trapped, and were more difficult to tame down. I got really lucky on these last three, even though at about 9 weeks or so, they had nice personalities and became accustomed to being held, petted and cuddled sooner than I thought they would 

And that is my happy story


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *i can't force it to accept it by downloading the driver first? you know in the add new modem part...can't i put in conexant pci softmodem and force it? *


No, drivers don't even load for the modem until you reach the windows desktop, more or less.

Yes, try to keep any cards away from the video card.........


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *it's dead right now....i am going to go do the battery thing again...(thanks kilowatt)... be right back *


You keep resetting the bios by doing this....that is why I'm thinking some PCI slot settings or Plug n play or something is turned off.


----------



## MaryBeth

i have to reset the time when i do the battery thing...but i don't see the pci slot in there you mentioned. my idea about the drivers is to download while i can get to the desktop (ie before i put the modem in)


----------



## ~Candy~

There is no need to download them as you have the cd with the drivers on it........we must get past the point where you insert modem and lose the ability to boot.


----------



## MaryBeth

okay... that was my only idea. do you have one? besides junk it! lol


----------



## MaryBeth

where's wet chicken? where's john? where is everyone? probably outside enjoying this wonderful weather... i hear my porch calling me! i guess i can try again later. thanks for the help. if you think of anything PLEASE tell me! lol


----------



## kilowatt1

Hello Marybeth,

I am a little concerned about the picture you posted (thread #1586). Could you tell me what is plugged in the bottom brown slot, the second from the bottom white slot and the forth from bottom white slot? Also, is there another slot behind the flat cables above the last white slot?

One more thing. The first white slot from the bottom looks "smoked or burned". Can you tell why it appears to be brown colored in some areas?


Thanks,

Kilowatt


----------



## ~Candy~

Sharp eyes KW.....didn't even notice that......man, that could be our major problem here.


----------



## john1

I'm still here.
I'm trying to find that discolouration that KiloWatt mentioned ...


----------



## ~Candy~

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?postid=1136433#post1136433


----------



## john1

Thanks AcaCandy,
i had just found it.

Yes, that does look very suspicious.
Maybe MaryBeth could post a close-up of that bit ?


----------



## john1

Does look a bit suspicious ...


----------



## Whittibo

Umm.. in my PROFESSIONAL opinion.. (hahahahaha) I think those are just shawdows from the little tubey things on the card above it..  

now.. that's based soley on the fact that I didn't know these things could 'smoke' would something happen to it to cause it to burn in a slot? wouldnt' you smell it? 

well.. I am not willing to bet money on it or anything.. I can't wait till MB comes back to let us know for sure.. this is very interesting to know that something like that 'could' indeed happen.. 

Thanks Candy for retelling your Vegas/cat story! what a wonderful thing you have done! must feel great to know they all were saved! I thought about doing a 'foster cat' thing. but knowing me.. I wouldn't want to give them back.. and that wouldn't be good.. 

so you still haven't seen the show "Las Vegas"? I am really beginning to think your gonna pop up on an episode any time now!!


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, so exactly what do you want a close up picture of?


----------



## Peter_Brown

yes ACA is exactly correct if it is an Upgrade disk do not FDisk or format that drive.

You need a full bootable 98SE install disk, if you are unsure change the boot order in the bios and place the disk in your CD rom and boot up

if you have a full version you wont need to FDISK


----------



## Peter_Brown

naahh its shadow, she should be fine


----------



## Peter_Brown

There was an old virus that wrote commands toan IDE drive making it think it could spin faster than it actually could and could cause it to catch fire in the case...not unheard of but her problem is OS and software.


----------



## MaryBeth

thanks pete. this is installing a new modem you understand. everytime i put it in, my computer goes haywire!


----------



## Peter_Brown

so I am reading...just so I have the facts, it is an HP machine?
Running now Win 98SE??
did the modem come with the system or did you buy it?
which slot in that picture are you placing it in?
when you boot without the modem its fine and when you boot with it it hangs??
look at port settings in the bios and within windows, remove the ports and readd them...just quick thoughts...Slow them down to stabalize communication...lets see if we cant solve this...I says I am new but I have been a network Tech for over 10 years


----------



## john1

i never heard of a virus that could make things catch light.


----------



## MaryBeth

no pete, not a hp...it's the computer from DELL! it's a new modem and it boots fine without and won't boot at all with! it's win98. it's a pci and i have had it in every available slot....nothing works


----------



## john1

but i have met one that opened the CD tray.
made me jump


----------



## MaryBeth

hey there john1! i've missed you! seems like everyone abandoned me!


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *but i have met one that opened the CD tray.
> made me jump  *


yea,  i've met that one too!


----------



## john1

ive been here ....


----------



## Peter_Brown

Saw the CD rom opening..it was cool. freaked out my user. Can you see if there is a problem withthe com port in windows and verify how many there are, however the bios is the first one reporting the problem so I might slow the com ports down there

dell you can reset the NVRAM by lighting the caps lock, num lock and scroll lock buttons and going into the bios, the press ctrl +E which is ctrl erase and do it until it goes to a single beep, then press ctrl+F which resets Non volatile RAM which can become corrupt

but first visit the com ports in the bios


----------



## MaryBeth

well what do you think pete? any ideas?


----------



## Peter_Brown

Can you place another PCI card in those slots and it boot??


----------



## MaryBeth

ahhhhhh say what? what do you want me to check? pete, meet marybeth... she is not too quick! he he


----------



## Peter_Brown

make the lights on numlock/caps lock and scroll lock lit on your keyboard

go into the bios and press ctrl+E
do it repeatedly if there are more than one beep.

if there is a single beep than press ctrl+f

Then go back into the bios normally and visit your com ports, slow them down


----------



## MaryBeth

i don't have another pci to put in! i got win98 back beautiful now so i don't need to do all that now do i? you want me to just go into bios and see what the ports are saying?


----------



## Peter_Brown

yes what speeds are they trying to talk at, if it as the highest speed lower it..and reset the NVRAM

clear that cache


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, give me a minute to go bring all that up...be right back


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, here is a picture of my bios....


----------



## MaryBeth

bios picture


----------



## Peter_Brown

you will need to arrow key over until you see integrated devices, on that page you will see the com ports and parallell ports if you go donw to them you can modify their properties..I think backspace changes the values


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i'm with you....


----------



## Wet Chicken

You know MaryBeth it's not out of the question that the new modem might be defective (_oh no... he said the "D" word!_). You can always install it in the other computer to see if it works. Also Micro Center has a US Robotics V.92 External modem on sale for around 4 bucks. It's probably better quality than the one that's giving you all of those problems. I would either test the sockets on the Dell, or test the new modem on the other computer if this doesn't work


----------



## MaryBeth

man, i can't take pictures worth poot at the end of the nite... too much coffee or too tired? i dont' know...anyway, see if you can read this...i took two pictures and this was the better one believe it or not..it is saying something about only doing output data...could that be a problem?


----------



## MaryBeth

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh wet chicken....what a site for sore eyes..i've missed you. i'm glad you are still around. you know this is a pci modem..is the other the black one? what's it called? maybe that is what the dell wants


----------



## Peter_Brown

parrallell mode is at AT, that is as slow as it can get...do you have another computer to put the card in..I am thinking it is the card..Dell is typically a stable machine even with each HD being a refurb...


----------



## Peter_Brown

the other is an ISA slot and the card will only fit the PCI, you need another modem


----------



## MaryBeth

yea, that's it...i have a pci modem and the one i took out was isa...do you think that's what it wants and is the one wet chicken is recommending a isa modem?


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, big guy ....... send me the site to the 4 buck modem!


----------



## Peter_Brown

PCI is better and is the current standard, you would pay more trying to find an ISA board versus breaking down and spending a few for a good modem..24 bucks max


----------



## john1

Peter,
i am not getting any email notification of your posts.
John


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Peter_Brown:_
> [BDell is typically a stable machine [/B]


hahahhaha oh HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA OH HAHAHAHAHAhahahahhaha oh ahahhahahhaha oh not this DELL..... oh no...this one is possessed!


----------



## MaryBeth

why can't john see peter?


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i understand about the pci being a better modem but i dont' understand why it crashes the computer when i install it~


----------



## Peter_Brown

I dont know why either


----------



## MaryBeth

this says it is a Conexant pci softmodem driver ver: 2.11.06.02

does that tell you anything?


----------



## Wet Chicken

MaryBeth do you want to take the cover off of the other computer to test the new modem? Yeah I know it's a scary thought but it's Halloween season so no better time then now to be scared  You can take some pictures of the inside of the other computer and we can tell you what card to pull to test the modem (if you want). It would certainly save you a lot of time, or you can pull the modem from the good computer and try it in the Dell... there I go scaring you again  

We need to find out if the new modem is bad, or if it is the Dell, and this is one way to do that 

Here is the US Robotics modem if you want to see it (rebate is on the bottom of the page):

Clickity - Click


----------



## MaryBeth

john, tell me what to do to help! pete doesn't know why you can't see him either!


----------



## john1

dunno,
surely its not just me ...
are you getting notification of peter's posts ?


----------



## MaryBeth

yes, i'm getting nitification of pete's post! lol


----------



## Peter_Brown

Connexant is your Internet service provider arent they???

That is a virtual adapter added by the software like AOL adds multiple virtual adapters, it isnt actually hardware, where do you see that listed and what is its status?


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Peter_Brown:_
> *Connexant is your Internet service provider arent they???
> 
> That is a virtual adapter added by the software like AOL adds multiple virtual adapters, it isnt actually hardware, where do you see that listed and what is its status? *


no, that's the name of the new modem


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *okay, i understand about the pci being a better modem but i dont' understand why it crashes the computer when i install it~ *


It's got a conflict


----------



## MaryBeth

oh wet chicken, tell me it isn't so...tell me it isn't so.... do i have to do it?

well, there is another computer i got upstairs..i even thought of giving that one up to get this nitemare over..but it doesn't have as much memory as the dell.... well, i can work on bringing it down...but i'm not getting it out and setting it up tonight... no way... i will have nitemares! lol


----------



## Peter_Brown

Yeah its probably that modem and not them all..I would remove the drivers and all of the software associated and a get a new one and try installing that, dont worry about the PCI, it should perform for you


----------



## MaryBeth

big guy, why can't john see pete?


----------



## Peter_Brown

Yeah why cant he see me...also see if you have a PCI card you can place in this computer from that one as well, which in turn tests in both directions.


----------



## MaryBeth

in time for halloween, are you going to get your chicken to lay an egg?


----------



## john1

its only the email notification,
i can read petes posts alright,
dont worry its ok.


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Peter_Brown:_
> *Yeah why cant he see me...also see if you have a PCI card you can place in this computer from that one as well, which in turn tests in both directions. *


okay, that's great..just give me rest tonight...been cutting grass today and just doing a lot ...i stinkith! need a shower and got to pick up son yet from youth! we will do it tomorrow okay?


----------



## Peter_Brown

the truth of the matter is a built a 2.4 ghz machine Pentium 4 5.1 surround sound with a ATI 128 MB video card, case that is fully illuminated ,including processor fan, IDE Cables and a side light stick, in a black case with plexiglass sides and digital temperature gauge for less than $600, with gigabit lan connectors and on board moden and sound car and video


----------



## MaryBeth

oh, that's weird john.... at least you can read his posts so that is okay


----------



## john1

in fact,
i havent had an email since 02:40
maybe safe-mail are down ....


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Peter_Brown:_
> *the truth of the matter is a built a 2.4 ghz machine Pentium 4 5.1 surround sound with a ATI 128 MB video card, case that is fully illuminated ,including processor fan, IDE Cables and a side light stick, in a black case with plexiglass sides and digital temperature gauge for less than $600, with gigabit lan connectors and on board moden and sound car and video *


ahhhhh hey pete, how about coming and fixing this dell for me huh! lol just kidding!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *down...but i'm not getting it out and setting it up tonight... no way... i will have nitemares! *


You don't have to set it up. Just pull the modem out of the other one and plug it into the Dell to see if the Dell will boot up. If it doesn't boot up then the Dell is VERY sick


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *in fact,
> i havent had an email since 02:40
> maybe safe-mail are down .... *


 what's safe-mail?


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *You don't have to set it up. Just pull the modem out of the other one and plug it into the Dell to see if the Dell will boot up. If it doesn't boot up then the Dell is VERY sick  *


only for you big guy! only for you! now if my son calls in the middle of this i will have to go pick him up you know.... okay...be right back (i hope)  he he he he


----------



## john1

www.safe-mail.net


----------



## john1

I hope it accepts this modem without complaint.


----------



## MaryBeth

hey now....only got screwdriver in hand and not even up the stairs and the cell phone went off....got to go.... give me a few and i'll try to get that modem out when i get back


----------



## john1

Its Halloween,
MaryBeth is climbing the stairs,
with a screwdriver in her hand ....

Suddenly the phone rings ....


----------



## Whittibo

hahahahahaaha.. you guys.. this is GREAT!!! I can't WAIT to see what happens when she returns!


----------



## MaryBeth

here's the picture of the modem, (i knew you'd ask for it sooner or later), the one on the left is the one we are going to install now and the one in the middle is the new pci modem.... the one of the right is the orignal


----------



## MaryBeth

okay now...is anyone on the ball? do you see it?


----------



## MaryBeth

did you all go to sleep on me?


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i'll be the one to tell you the secret "IT AIN'T GONNA FIT"


----------



## MaryBeth

i don't figure i could put a pci in a white slot cannnnnnnnn iiiiiiiiiiiiiii??????????????????


----------



## MaryBeth

man, pete left without saying bye! was it something i said? lol
sweet dreams pete...where ever you are!

okay, where did you all go on me?


----------



## MaryBeth

john, you too....went without saying good nite? man! no one loves me anymore.... out of site out of mind huh! lol
okay, good nite all.... sweet dreams


----------



## Whittibo

OHHH.. wait.. I am still here. I have been off solving problems and cooking and eating.. but I am still here! (not that I can help you in any way..  )

does this mean that we have a "to be continued" again?


----------



## kilowatt1

Hello MaryBeth,

Just on my way out but want you to know we're still here. Please tell me that you are not sticking the new modem in one of the brown slots!! The PCI slots are the white ones. The ISA slots are the brown ones. That is one reason I asked you in my last post what was installed where. Also please see if the brown spots are from a shadow or they are real.

Thanks,

Kilowatt


----------



## Whittibo

Oh.. I am soooo confused now. the new one doesn't match at all. so do you have both slots in that computer? or were you putting the new one in the slot the old one came out of?


----------



## john1

still here ...


----------



## john1

This old PC that you've just opened up,
does it have any other slots than that type ?

will one of the other modems fit into it ?


----------



## Whittibo

HEY.. I thought I had a new project for all of us.. thought my new harddrive was going to blow up.. I heard this HORRIBLE loud humming noise.. 
turns out, it's only the fan.. but its DRIVING ME NUTS!!! and tomorrow is Sunday.. noplace to get one close to home.. that means I have to listen to it all weekend! 

but .. at least it's not the harddrive.. 

soooo.. is MB trying to put the NEW modem in the UPSTAIRS computer? can't she put the UPSTAIRS modem in the "Computer from Dell"?


----------



## john1

I dont think any of them will fit anywhere ...


----------



## john1

I got to go to bed soon


----------



## Whittibo

What looks weird to me is that the original one looks like it is the 'bigger kind' (they go in the black slots right?) BUT.. it looks like it's missing the second chunk.. 

the middle one is the kind that goes into the smaller white slots.. but have we determined that she has no white slots? I thought she did?! but we have to figure out if that one is bad right?

MaryBeth.. I say yank the modem out of your good computer and put that middle one in.. you got the drivers.. be brave.. (but NEVER ever listen to me.. )


----------



## Peter_Brown

Good morning all,

Where are you getting all of these old modems MB, its like a museum!!!!

She has no PCI slots??
Sure she does the picture of the motherboard showed about four PCI and two legacy slots, herein I think may lie our problem. Are you up and ready to tackle it Mary beth, forgive my sudden sleep attack...


----------



## Whittibo

OHHH.. wait a second.. what's a "legacy" slot?? I only knew there was the PCI and the ISA. 

Isn't the middle one a PCI.. and the one on the left is a ISA.. but what is the one on the right? the original one?? I am sooooo confused?! good thing I am not the one here giving advice..


----------



## ~Candy~

Looks like the modem from the machine upstairs is an ISA modem too, and I don't think that old thing even has a PCI slot in it, so she's not going to be able to test the PCI modem in that one.....and I doubt we can talk her into putting it into the newer machine she is talking to us on


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by Peter_Brown:_
> *Good morning all,
> 
> Where are you getting all of these old modems MB, its like a museum!!!!
> 
> *


Pete you don't even wanna see my closet


----------



## john1

yeah,
i have an old one knocking about,
i would like to try it out one day.

Its an old standalone black box,
with control knobs on it, and switches and lights.

Havent a clue how to work it ....


----------



## john1

I think that fittings reffered to as 'legacy'
just means that they are the type that were previously used
sometimes included by design, sometimes added by users.

Many mobos have the older black slots in addition
to the newer white ones, but newer mobos mostly only
have the white ones.


----------



## Peter_Brown

That is correct John, the PCI is the newer faster current standard and you would spend twice as much trying to find a legacy card than you would getting current standards.

The cards can only go in one place, if it is a PCI card it will snap-in quite comfortably, now if it goes in and the computer cannot boot, try that same card in another machine, if that machine cannot boot throw the card away. Slowly and methodically through a process of elimination you will arrive at the culprit.


----------



## kilowatt1

john1 is correct. In most instances legacy refers to ISA slots. In addition, you can generally tell whether a particular card is an ISA or PCI by looking at the notch on bottom front of the card. An ISA slot usually has a narrow slot while a PCI has a wide slot. Another way is, if you look closely at the two cards, you will notice that on a PCI card the screw that attaches it to the case is in line with the card but on an ISA card it is slightly offset.

The right and left modems in MB's latest picture are both ISA. The only difference is that the one on the left has the additional blank (for lack of a better word) slot at the back for stability purposes.



> i don't figure i could put a pci in a white slot cannnnnnnnn iiiiiiiiiiiiiii??????????????????


I think this has a lot to do with the problem also.

Just some observations.


----------



## ~Candy~

KW, I 'think' MB has the PCI and the ISA wording incorrect. I don't think you can even get a PCI card into an ISA slot, can you


----------



## Peter_Brown

I can quickly identify them, the only problem is the naming convention, I sometimes mix the two up, PCI and ISA, then add the newer boards with AGP and minus the ISA and you find yourself in PC He double hockey sticks...hehehe


----------



## john1

The two cards at left and right,
actually look similar enough,
they are the same approximate size,
and the connectors look like about the same spacing.
The shapes of the card itself should prevent them
from being exchanged, these shapes are called 'wards'.

If the card were carefully 'trimmed' then one might
be tempted to try it in the slot,
however,
the connections to the connectors are most unlikely
to be as required.
In fact it may be deeper than just the connections,
the method of operation may be different.
It may use or 'talk to' different parts of the PC.

Please don't try things in the wrong slots.

John


----------



## Peter_Brown

They will only fit in one or the other any attempt to force the wrong card in will be unsuccessful.

Gotta run, Good luck, just go slow and test each combination, rmember what you did and plod forward.


----------



## Wet Chicken

MaryBeth look at the gold tabs on the bottom of the new modem. Do they still look OK? Also, you are there, we are not, can you please verify if that was a _shadow_ or if it was something on the plug itself. Could be dust, could be a burnt spot, but pictures are sometimes deceiving and you would be able to tell much better than we could from here  If it's not a shadow then that might be your problem.

Might be easier for you to just get that USR external modem for 5 bucks. I better check it out again to make sure that it's not USB, I still have a bump on my head from the last time Candy *smacked* me about the other one


----------



## ~Candy~

Just in case anyone cares 

Office Max has a sound card and modem this week free after rebates


----------



## Wet Chicken

_OOOH OOOOH!_ 50 pack of 700mb/80 minute blank CD's for *FREE* 

Ok where's my car keys?


----------



## ~Candy~

Spend over $50 and they will deliver......


----------



## Whittibo

VERY cool deals.. only problem is.. I have about $120 sitting out there "somewhere" in rebates I haven't gotten back yet..  I think they hope you'll lose track.. 

I'll have to stop by there this week.. I'll be in town 4 out of 5 days..  thanks for the info!!


----------



## Wet Chicken

Ok I'll get the free mouse and the free 100 pack of CD cases too


----------



## ~Candy~

They do.....but I got the $50 part of mine already, you should have gotten yours......I'm waiting on the $20 part.

http://rebateshq.com/weblogic/rebateshq/parago/trackRebate


----------



## Whittibo

HEY.. that's no fair.. I haven't gotten mine yet!! ok.. going to check now.. 
AND.. I just received a $30 one that I sent in back in April.. I had to email them twice and call them once.. (BUT.. I have to admit, it was my mistake. Office max upgraded me to a different CDburner and I sent in the Cendyne one.. well.. since Office max is covering Cendynes rebates anyway.. they processed it for me.)

ok.. off to check on my $50..


----------



## Wet Chicken

Would be nice if the car manufactures picked up on this "free with rebate" thing


----------



## ~Candy~

You are LUCKY on that Cendyne deal, they went bankrupt 

Here's other rebate links too:

http://easierrebate.com/rebatestatus.asp
http://www.wheresmyrebate.com/(tljkj055tfr4ncqupvjyfq45)/Default.aspx

Don't know why that stupid link won't work, copy and paste it.


----------



## john1

Hmm ...

I want to buy a digital camera,
would they sell one of those do you think?
that would be about £30 or £40
would that qualify for any free blank (R)CDs ?


----------



## Whittibo

OH wetchicken.. I would be thrilled if the car manf. would only give you a rental car when yours is in the shop for WARRENTY work.. makes me soooo mad!  

and YES candy.. I really lucked out.. not only because of the bankrupt thing..but also because I didn't even BUY the Cendyne burner.. it's an I/O Magic I think.. but that really wasn't my fault. I went in to buy the cendyne and they gave me the other. 

ok.. checked on both.. and they both still say it's valid.. and waiting for final processing! makes me mad.. that was, what, 6 weeks ago. AND.. I bought mine before you did didn't I?


----------



## ~Candy~

No remember I gave the first one to my sis, but had already mailed the rebate on the first one.


----------



## Whittibo

well.. that makes me feel much better then!!  
hopfully I'll get mine soon then!


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by kilowatt1:_
> *
> 
> I think this has a lot to do with the problem also.
> 
> Just some observations. *


ah, come on now kilowatt1~ no one was talking to me.... i was JUST KIDDING!

i know i'm not the computer genus here but i was taught better than that now!


----------



## ~Candy~

*Candy's faith in MB restored*


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *MaryBeth look at the gold tabs on the bottom of the new modem. Do they still look OK? Also, you are there, we are not, can you please verify if that was a shadow or if it was something on the plug itself. Could be dust, could be a burnt spot, but pictures are sometimes deceiving and you would be able to tell much better than we could from here  If it's not a shadow then that might be your problem.
> 
> Might be easier for you to just get that USR external modem for 5 bucks. I better check it out again to make sure that it's not USB, I still have a bump on my head from the last time Candy *smacked* me about the other one  *


the bottom of the tabs look fine. what part are you wanting me to see the shadow of? if i understand i will get another picture for you.

right now i've gotten in from pastor appreciation day at church... i am too high to be brought down by that dell...i figure i'm ready to give it up. it works fine as long as it's modem is not messed with. from the beginning when i touched it's modem it messed up. i think the dell won this one. maybe i am the problem... anyway...have a good nite... i'm headed to the porch with my coffee. thanks all!


----------



## kilowatt1

If I didn't know better, I'd think I just got reprimanded!!


----------



## ~Candy~

What, you were expecting a 

*SMACK*


----------



## Whittibo




----------



## kilowatt1

_We have a friend named MaryBeth_

_Who's computer, I'm afraid, is on it's last breath._

_Now try as they might and try as they may,_

_Not even Wet Chicken nor AcaCandy could save the day!_

_Tho modems were plentiful and always on sale,_

_Nothing could satisfy................_

_" THE COMPUTER FROM DELL "._


----------



## Whittibo

ohhh.. Killowatt...







tooo funny!!!


----------



## ~Candy~




----------



## arty62

Hi MB....good to see you back...sorry about your nephew.....I think my other machine is joining yours for stubborness!!


----------



## almostsmart

I believe if you stand the center mod up along with one of the others (with the screw slot up on both) you will see one is offset to the left and one is offset to the right. I believe they are made that way so you cannot install then incorrectly. Some computers have both slots available at the same entrance hole and the same screw which made them install in the correct slot. Check me out on this ? That is in addition to the longer, different keyed socket. The picture looks like the center one is PCI the other two are alike and would be ISA. What do you think??


----------



## ~Candy~

I think you are correct almostsmart


----------



## john1

Well almost right.
The two outer ones do look similar.
But they are not interchange-able.
They will not fit in the other's slot.
The one on the left has a bit that looks like it's nothing,
but i think it has connectors along the side we cant see.

Also there are shapes in the board which should prevent
each from going into the other's slot, they are called 'wards'

If MB posts another pic of those two, the other way up,
i think you will see clearly that they wont fit.

John


----------



## ~Candy~

So you are saying there are two kinds of ISA slots??????


----------



## john1

I dont know if they are both called ISA,
but they are both different.

Ask MB,
she will confirm.


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by arty62:_
> *Hi MB....good to see you back...sorry about your nephew.....I think my other machine is joining yours for stubborness!! *


thanks arty...means a lot! as far as the computer business...no way can one match this ole beast! it is ready for the puter bbq...right wet chicken!

sorry kilowatt for sounding so bad....didn't mean to... you just hurt my feelings.....  i have really been working hard on this machine, and as far as i know, i have done everything i was instructed to! this computer is really a computer from DELL!!!


----------



## ~Candy~

I think you missed my 'hit three times with a really big hammer' suggestion   Or wait, you are on at least two levels right?  Perhaps flying lessons


----------



## john1

Looking at it again,
it does look like the right hand one
might fit into the place of the left one,
but not the other way, cos the gap near the metal
is wider on the right hand one.

But the one on the left will certainly not fit
in place of the right hand one.

It is possible that its just the IRQ connections
that are handled differently, maybe it will fit
one way round and not the other way round.
Maybe there is something i can't see clearly.

MaryBeth could see it better.
*********
Ah, i see youre here MB, could you say if those
two modems are inter-changeable at all ?
maybe one way only ?

John


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *I think you missed my 'hit three times with a really big hammer' suggestion   Or wait, you are on at least two levels right?  Perhaps flying lessons  *


say WHAT??? lol  yes, i must have missed that cause i have no idea what you are talking about.

gotta jump in shower... be back in a flash


----------



## MaryBeth

hi john! shoot! i already put the modem back in the upstairs computer that nite! i knew it wouldn't work! i am thinking about putting the orginal one back in (and hope it doesn't mess up on me when i do) and giving it back like that...at least it has win98 in it! i'll be back shortly....


----------



## MaryBeth

i want to ask you guys to hang in there with me till i attempt to install the original modem back in okay.... i don't figure it will get on net like majic or anything but at least that way it will be whole for me to return it.


----------



## ~Candy~

John, you just forget about the extra overhang......look at just the middle.......and IRQs don't come into play here


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *say WHAT??? lol  yes, i must have missed that cause i have no idea what you are talking about.
> *


Just trying to put some 'fun' back into the thread.....don't mind me


----------



## MaryBeth

good candy... i appreciate the fun part!


----------



## MaryBeth

that thing does look the same to me ( on john's picture that is...) maybe with a little bit of hammer help it would fit! shock ya kilowatt!! he he he he! JUST KIDDING!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *no way can one match this ole beast! it is ready for the puter bbq...right wet chicken!*


Oh don't give up yet. If you do then "it" wins and you'll never know why it was acting that way. You have many options left. Did you ever get a chance to pull out the other modem from the computer upstairs? Try putting the new modem in that computer and see if it boots up (_don't load drivers, just see if it boots up_). Try installing the modem from the computer upstairs into the Dell and see if it boots up (_again don't worry about the drivers_). Computers can get frustrating at times, but that's no reason to give up. Just give that Dell a warning that if it doesn't start working, that you know where you can plug it into *240 volts*, and I'm sure that it will let install that modem correctly


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *Oh don't give up yet. If you do then "it" wins and you'll never know why it was acting that way. You have many options left. Did you ever get a chance to pull out the other modem from the computer upstairs? Try putting the new modem in that computer and see if it boots up (don't load drivers, just see if it boots up). Try installing the modem from the computer upstairs into the Dell and see if it boots up (again don't worry about the drivers). Computers can get frustrating at times, but that's no reason to give up. Just give that Dell a warning that if it doesn't start working, that you know where you can plug it into 240 volts, and I'm sure that it will let install that modem correctly  *


aaaaaaaa big guy!  you keep me going! i hate to give up. i hate to give in. i am a stubborn person... i just am afraid i have worn out all you guys.... got stuff everynite this week, so i'll be the end of the week before i can get back to it now. that picture there is the picture of the upstairs modem....and it won't fit!


----------



## john1

Yes AcaCandy,
ive just been peering at mine,
mine has both types of slot,
and i think you are correct.

The slots have provision for that extra bit ('overhang')
and it looks like the card should fit ok with or without it.

So,
back to MB,
It may have looked like it wouldn't fit MB,
but it seems that it may fit after all.

I dont think you actually tried it because
the connectors do look different,
but i think you will see that the newer card
doesnt use the full length of the slot,
and the older one does use it all.

So i made a mistake there,
the older type and the newer type
should be interchange-able
even though they look different.

John


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *So,
> back to MB,
> It may have looked like it wouldn't fit MB,
> but it seems that it may fit after all.
> 
> I dont think you actually tried it because
> the connectors do look different,
> but i think you will see that the newer card
> doesnt use the full length of the slot,
> and the older one does use it all.
> 
> So i made a mistake there,
> the older type and the newer type
> should be interchange-able
> even though they look different.
> 
> John  *


WHAT? are you telling me the upstairs modem might fit? no way...it is like twice the size!


----------



## john1

yes,
i think it will


----------



## john1

and under 'install'
let windows find it.


----------



## MaryBeth

john, if that worksssssssss you get a big kiss-------------- from wet chicken! lol he he he heh ehehehehehe


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *aaaaaaaa big guy!  you keep me going. i just am afraid i have worn out all you guys*


There's not a Dell made that could wear me out 

... now Compaq may be another story


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *john, if that worksssssssss you get a big kiss-------------- from wet chicken*


----------



## Wet Chicken

From those pictures, the one on the right will fit in the same slot as the one on the left.


----------



## john1

from looking at the slots on my machine,
the one on the left will also fit.


----------



## ~Candy~

Glad we got past that


----------



## kilowatt1

How does everyone feel about removing all of the cards except the video card and try installing the PCI modem to see if it will work.  I guess I am still trying to figure out why a PCI card would cause such a problem. 


MaryBeth, I'm truly sorry if I hurt your feelings earlier. I certainly didn't mean to.


----------



## MaryBeth

lol  i am so glad to have you guys! believe it or not, i pray for you all...i figure you could use it! lol  just kidding! gotta go.... thanks for not giving up on me! i still need you....


----------



## Whittibo

WOW.. I missed an email.. and then didn't get anohter one cause I hadn't checked the thread!! I have missed a LOT here.. 

so was it decided that the darkness on that slot was a shawdow? 

and did the upstairs modem fit?! and will MB solve this before page 100?!


----------



## john1

there are more questions than answers ...


----------



## ~Candy~

Seeing how we are on page 128 (I guess depending on your page settings  ) probably not


----------



## john1

its P.48 for me ...


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *its P.48 for me ... *


Crap, what do you have your options set to?


----------



## john1

Hi AcaCandy,

Whats 'log on auto'
and where is 'browse board with cookies set to NO'

i had a look but i couldnt find them ...

i thought i had it at 50 per page,
looks like im getting 40 per page.

John


----------



## Whittibo

DANG.. I am on page 96.. so by my settings (which I had NO idea they could be 'set' to anything different) but I was giving MB 4 more pages in which to finish..


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *Whats 'log on auto'
> and where is 'browse board with cookies set to NO'
> *


User Panel>Options.


----------



## john1

Cheers, found them.
Both set to yes,
as i think they should be.

John


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, all in the life of maryb..... i fell yesterday on my knee-cap and bruised it. it had been raining and everything was wet... i went into the nursing home and wiped my feet and took one step onto that slick floor and down i went....i spent the rest of the day in the waiting room getting it x-rayed! man! what a day! so now i have to keep off of it and keep ice on it... so no computer work this weekend...sorry all! i think you are as in a rush as me to get it done. i know i am sick of looking at it! lol sorry!


----------



## john1

Take care of your leg MB,
the puter can wait a bit,

John


----------



## Whittibo

OH MB.. I am so sorry!! I bet that is horribly painful! please rest up, and let that knee heal.. there is nothing like bad knees for the rest of your life! and YES.. john is right.. that computer ain't going anywhere till it's fixed.. so no rush there..


----------



## grybeard22

geez!
is this a book or what....lol
Haven't been following to much lately...been busy with other things...
just my 2 cents here but has anyone considered that this pc being an older one ....will only take a hardware modem and not the new software modems? or did I miss to much and we are working on something else here? if I am Im sorry for butting in.

Oh and marybeth.....take advantage of the "down" time ....let the kids and hubby dote on you for a change!.....lol

The reason I stated that about the modem is because I have and old 166 here that will only use a hardware modem and was told that some of the older systems will only accept that type 

just my 2 cents
have a great day!


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by grybeard22:_
> *geez!
> is this a book or what....lol
> Haven't been following to much lately...been busy with other things...
> just my 2 cents here but has anyone considered that this pc being an older one ....will only take a hardware modem and not the new software modems? or did I miss to much and we are working on something else here? if I am Im sorry for butting in.
> 
> Oh and marybeth.....take advantage of the "down" time ....let the kids and hubby dote on you for a change!.....lol
> 
> The reason I stated that about the modem is because I have and old 166 here that will only use a hardware modem and was told that some of the older systems will only accept that type
> 
> just my 2 cents
> have a great day! *


yes, grybeard, that is what i think too, cause that thing would not work with any modem but the orginal! i think it did need a new one but not one i was willing to put $$ into! 
i am afraid i have to concede to the computer from DELL! it won! i am still doctoring my knee and am back in revival and have no more patience for a contrary computer..... i loaded it up sunday and took it back.... i have heard everyday from the owner telling me it's driving her nuts! at least she has win98 in it! that made her happy....she just can't get it online!
thanks for all your help. when i get back on both feet ill yell for you to help me fix "my" computers. i sure hope you all miss me cause i've missed you....okay, have a good nite now...


----------



## ~Candy~

That's it! I'm marking this one solved by default


----------



## ~Candy~

mb, did you see whittibo got bit by a feral kitten, and so did one of her girls? She hasn't replied since yesterday morning and I'm worried about her. There is a thread in Random, addressing me.....

Found the link real quick 

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?postid=1184309#post1184309


----------



## MaryBeth

thanks for the info on whittibo candy! i'll pm her....i'll let you know if i hear anything!


----------



## ~Candy~

Thanks mb.....last time she was online was for that post 

I wish I had a phone number......


----------



## Whittibo

HEY.. I am here!!! I just updated that other thread.. Candy.. I feel so horrible. I had no idea that anyone replied over there!! I never got an email about it!!  

I am so sorry to make you worry! I hope you forgive me! I know how that feels when someone from a forum goes missing.. and you are left to wonder!!  

I wouldn't have ever let the replies go unanswered if I would have known. 

anyway.. I posted a picture of the little kitties.. they are doing great.. daughter and I are too! and the advice I got from the professional was almost exactly the same as yours.  

I had no idea kitties could bite so hard! strong little buggers aren't they! they don't really growl at us (only when we get around their food) but they can't get enough to drink.. and they gobble up food like .. well.. kinda like they were starving.. 

anyway.. I am here.. I am sorry!! and hey.. I'll have to give you my phone number.. and then dissapear again  

oh yeah.. saw that LasVagas TV show again the other night.. I swear your keeping something from us on that.. I bet you anything.. your one of the stars!! (it's supposed to be filmed there.. using residents as extras) 

oh yeah.. it was another thread.. but thought I would be "off topic here too" but I FINALLY got my rebates yesterday!! got both of them same day!! HAPPY ME cause I spent almost all of it getting my girls and myself all hair cuts the day before..  

thanks for worrying.. and again, I am sorry I didn't check back!!


----------



## arty62

Yeah!!!!Marybeths back!!


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by arty62:_
> *Yeah!!!!Marybeths back!! *


thanks arty! glad you missed me... i'll be around if i know how to find you guys...:up:


----------



## ~Candy~

The reason you didn't get notified, fyi and everyone else, is that in Random the email notifications have been turned off because they were weighing so heavy on the server.

And yes, those little suckers can bite hard for their size. One thing I'll add here, then I'll check the other thread, is don't permit them to growl when eating.....sit closer and attempt to touch them little by little, whether you have to use a small glove or an oven mitt like I used to use.....leave it lay close by where they sleep so they get used to seeing it and when it touches them it won't be so scary. Eventually, you'll be able to pet them while they are eating. This works best if you hold back food when they growl.....they will soon get the idea, you growl, food goes bye bye....you be nice....you have food. It seems harsh, but, trust me, they catch on REAL quick 

And THANK GOD you and your daughter are fine


----------



## john1

yes,
and those little teeth are really sharp !


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *The reason you didn't get notified, fyi and everyone else, is that in Random the email notifications have been turned off*


Ahh... we never get _any_ e-mails for any forums and it is set to on in the control panel. I just assumed that you had all of them set to off 

Well I shouldn't say "never". Around once every two weeks or so we get a ton of them (40-50) all at once, as if someone is purging the system


----------



## ~Candy~

Has to be your server chicken......they all go out here........


----------



## Whittibo

I get mine from these forums.. and it makes since about the amount of emails that would have to be sent out.. I just book marked the other thread so I don't miss anything else 

ok.. going to get my kids to bed.. and check the kittys..


----------



## Wet Chicken

I wonder what else they're not sending me


----------



## Whittibo

well.. maybe they're holding your pay checks too?! did you ever get that check I sent?


----------



## ~Candy~

Whittibo, you can also go to the top, user panel, and see all of your subscribed threads  That's what I do first thing in the morning to see who I want to answer first


----------



## almostsmart

After all those pages I followed this thread, I feel like someone tore out the last chapter of a wonderful book and I didn't get to see the ending. Mayby its like the old serials.. "The Computer from Dell rides again!" Will it ever return?


----------



## ~Candy~

I think it's like kids, almostsmart.......after the first couple, you have really strict rules, then on 3 and 4 they wear you down......then you give up


----------



## Whittibo

LOL.. I know exactly how you feel.. I so wanted to see MB show that DELL who was boss!!


----------



## almostsmart

Could be... might add with 5 U just join them. (voice of experience).


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by almostsmart:_
> *After all those pages I followed this thread, I feel like someone tore out the last chapter of a wonderful book and I didn't get to see the ending. Mayby its like the old serials.. "The Computer from Dell rides again!" Will it ever return? *


hahahhaa sorry almostsmart! didn't mean to let you down. it really let me down too but i really believed it needed a modem i wasn't willing to pay for.... and with my nephew doing what he did and then my knee, i was just too preoccupied to fool anymore with it! i can get it back! JUST KIDDING!!!! hahhaha i still think we should have bbq'd it like wet chicken suggested! lol


----------



## MaryBeth

how many human children do you have candy?


----------



## ~Candy~

Does my cat count   She thinks she's human, really


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *well.. maybe they're holding your pay checks too?! did you ever get that check I sent? *


Come to think of it no 

I do the same as Candy does and use the user panel. It's the best way not to accidentally forget to answer someone that needs help


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Does my cat count   She thinks she's human, really  *


haha no candy, four legged children don't count!


----------



## Whittibo

yeah.. but husbands count as TWO!!


----------



## ~Candy~

Really?


----------



## Whittibo

OH YEAH.. my husband is FAR more work then any child I have had!! (but then again, I have all girls!.. easier then boys anyway)

so see.. I have 5 children (3 girls/1 husband) .. and 4 cats/2 kittens/1 hampster/1 african frog (they are cool) .. so I would call that at LEAST 15!!  no wonder I am always tired!!


----------



## ~Candy~

Ya, the saying, when little boys are sick, treat them like men...when men are sick, treat them like little boys 

Some truth there, definitely......


----------



## MaryBeth

Whittibo! you and me must be related! sounds like you take all strays in! lol


----------



## Whittibo

well.. this is my first encounter with strays!! I was saying on the other thread, that we usually don't have strays around here. I guess that's a good thing!

And Candy.. I totally agree!! my husband can be the biggest baby in the world when he is sick.. a flu goes around here, and he acts like he's the only one that got it, or that he got it 50x worse then we did..


----------



## ~Candy~

Yeah, and I bet he asks for ice cream....

never could figure that one out....you have the flu, you are sick, you are cold....but ice cream is good 


Men


----------



## MaryBeth

that's cause ice cream is always good!


----------



## Whittibo

UMMM.. Ice cream!! 
ya want ice cream that is low cal?! you gotta try Skinny Cows.. they are ice cream sandwiches.. and sooooooo yummy! I think I used my picture here of me with my cows.. 

my husband just lays around moaning and complaining while I still have to get up and help the kids.. cook.. clean.. I guess that's because when women get sick, they don't get AS sick..


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *OH YEAH.. my husband is FAR more work then any child I have had!! (but then again, I have all girls!.. easier then boys anyway)
> 
> so see.. I have 5 children (3 girls/1 husband) .. and 4 cats/2 kittens/1 hampster/1 african frog (they are cool) .. so I would call that at LEAST 15!!  no wonder I am always tired!!  *


does anyone else count 15?


----------



## ~Candy~

Nope, the math is a bit off there


----------



## MaryBeth

hahahaha gotta love you guys! hahahahhaa


----------



## Whittibo

HEY.. those kittens count as two each!!!  count again!!


----------



## MaryBeth

this from a friend:

Reading from my paper. Toronto Star.
Sympatico swamped and Microsoft are fighting a war. Internet services across the continent are trying to combat a problem. A epidemic of computer viruses and hackers. It is spreading through email, file sharing. Everything is backed up. Chat rooms. They have a big battle on their hands. They say it may get worse.


----------



## ~Candy~

Interesting....a real news link perhaps????


----------



## MaryBeth

she said so....from the Toronto Star. is that Canada?


----------



## Whittibo

OH GREAT.. just what we need eh?!  
If i didn't need my forums so much, I would just turn off my computer and take care of my family of 15.. but hey.. I think I might die if I did that!


----------



## MaryBeth

hahahha whittibo! hahahahhaa


----------



## Whittibo

Viruses turn users into spammers


TYLER HAMILTON
TECHNOLOGY REPORTER

Bell Sympatico is fighting a war on volume.

The country's largest Internet service provider has spent the past several weeks battling an epidemic of computer viruses and junk e-mails that has brought its service to a crawl and turned many of its customers into unwitting spammers.

Sympatico isn't alone.

Internet service providers across the continent are trying to combat a problem that experts say will only get worse.

Peter Costanzo, director of product management at Sympatico, said the recent viruses and worms that hit the Internet in August and September, including Blaster and SoBig, continue to spread.

Costanzo estimates that half of the average 10 million e-mail messages that Sympatico handles each day are spam. Anti-virus software that the company installed on its e-mail servers detected that about 5 per cent, or 500,000, e-mails each day contained malicious viruses. 

Many of these viruses act as Trojan Horses, opening back doors on computers. This allows spammers to take over a personal computer and use it to remotely transmit hundreds of thousands of junk e-mail messages each day, unbeknownst to the user, said Costanzo.

Viruses are not only spreading through e-mail, but also through the use of file-sharing networks and chat services, such as Internet relay chat.

"This is happening all over the Internet," said Costanzo, pointing out that America Online and Microsoft are having similar problems and ISPs are working together to try to hold back the flood. "Our load has gone up 300 per cent. 

When the load increases in big spikes like that, the mail servers across the Internet start to back up.

"The network wasn't designed for a 300 per cent increase overnight."

Sympatico customers may be noticing they are receiving e-mails late and those being sent are arriving late. Other times, users notice they get multiple e-mails from the same person.

"Sympatico is a mess and has been for several days," complained one customer in an e-mail message to the Star. "When you attempt to send a message, it sits in your outbox for hours and (the system) keeps trying to send it. Eventually it goes through, but the person on the other end receives 10 or more copies."

The reason, explains Costanzo, is that an e-mail sent from a Sympatico account won't go through if the e-mail server at the receiving ISP is backed up. For 48 hours, Sympatico will keep resending the message until it goes through. Eventually, all resent messages do go through, resulting in duplicates.

"We've invested heavily in our network to add the capacity to handle the increased load, but we've also added anti-virus and anti-spamming software into the servers," said Costanzo.

Malicious code like the SoBig virus infected more tha n 15 million machines worldwide and caused more than $39 billion (U.S.) damage, U.K. computer security consultancy Mi2g says.

Costanzo said Sympatico is doing what it can to deal with the issue, but because it is an industry-wide problem, other ISPs and consumers must do their part.

Sympatico's anti-virus software catches worms and Trojan horses in e-mails, but not when they're transmitted through file-sharing networks or chat. This means customers must do their part in updating their own anti-virus software and downloading the latest Microsoft Windows security patches, otherwise they risk having their computers turned into spam machines.

Costanzo said Sympatico can sometimes detect which customer PCs have been taken over, at which point the company contacts the person directly and helps them work through the problem.

"It's only a small percentage of our base, but it only takes a few to cause the problem," he said. "An infected machine can pump out hundreds of thousands of messages an hour."


----------



## Whittibo

"Hundreds of thousands of messages an hour" MAN.. even I don't do THAT!!!


----------



## MaryBeth

where did you get that from?


----------



## Whittibo

from right here.. http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Co...410&call_pageid=968350072197&col=969048863851


----------



## MaryBeth

sweet dreams everyone!


----------



## MaryBeth

is that a canada paper?


----------



## Whittibo

YEAH.. Toronto is in Canada.. and this is their online version of their paper.. 

Good night MaryBeth! SweetDreams!


----------



## john1

My email company (safe-mail.net) has lately been sending mail
a bit behind sometimes. Occasionally it can be 24hrs or more.
I had a period when two identical emails would arrive, minutes
apart. I had thought that i had set up the configuration wrong,
but i couldn't see where, so i went over every little setting i
could find, some i altered, some i didn't, some i hadn't a clue
but since then its been ok. Maybe that was part of this wave of
interference from illicit parasites running on the backs of bona
fide users.

Since last year all email traffic has been recorded and kept in
case the authorities want to examine any of it, these measures
are probably also having an effect on server handling
capability. No one else seems to have mentioned this additional
intrusion into personal privacy, which has of course put prices
up, because its always the customer who pays in the end. surely
everyone has noticed that ISPs almost without exception have
increased charges, or increased their advertising. This may not
be entirely due to greed, it may be unavoidable for them to meet
the new obligations imposed upon them by bureaucrats with little
understanding of how to keep the population happy, and more
interest in devising ways to exercise control. Since information
storage has become cheaper and more efficient, the amount of
data held by agencies devoted to this sort of thing has risen
dramatically, it is reckoned that there is now 'basic profile'
on every single (known) person in the world.

(i would post a reference, but i don't recall where i read it)

I would think that the ISPs will soon be able to distinguish
between 'advertising' and 'normal' email, when they sort that
out i suppose they will be able to 'optimise' their storage
obligations, then maybe the situation will stabilise.

Still, i do like the internet, and i hope it keeps going.

John


----------



## ~Candy~

Maybe that is where the Chicken's email is hiding


----------



## Whittibo

OK.. I never heard anything about: *Since last year all email traffic has been recorded and kept in
case the authorities want to examine any of it, * what is that? they keep EVERY email from everyone to everyone?! or just people they suspect.. cause man.. if I have 11,000 saved emails.. (that's just the ones I WANTED to keep) then Lord only knows how many I actually threw away!!  and I am only one person.. (granted I have a family of 15.. but still.. )


----------



## john1

my sentiments exactly.
it is ridiculous.

do your kittens have email addresses ?


----------



## Whittibo

HAHA.. no.. kittens don't have email YET.. but if they survive.. I am thinking they might need email.. What'cha think??


----------



## Wet Chicken

Yep, the net's a lot of things, but it aint private


----------



## MaryBeth

here is some knowledge for the kitty lovers out there:  

Plants Poisonous to Cats (it's a long list):

Alfalfa
Almond (Pits of)
Aloe Vera
Alocasia
Amaryllis
Apple (seeds)
Apple Leaf Croton
Apricot (Pits of)
Arrowgrass
Asparagus Fern
Autumn Crocus
Avacado (fuit and pit)
Azalea

Baby's Breath
Baneberry
Bayonet
Beargrass
Beech
Belladonna
Bird of Paradise
Bittersweet
Black-eyed Susan
Black Locust
Bleeding Heart
Bloodroot
Bluebonnet
Box
Boxwood
Branching Ivy
Buckeyes
Buddist Pine
Burning Bush
Buttercup

Cactus, Candelabra
Caladium
Calla Lily
Castor Bean
Ceriman
Charming Dieffenbachia
Cherry (pits, seeds & wilting leaves)
Cherry, most wild varieties
Cherry, ground
Cherry, Laurel
Chinaberry
Chinese Evergreen
Christmas Rose
Chrysanthemum
Cineria
Clematis
Cordatum
Coriaria
Cornflower
Corn Plant
Cornstalk Plant
Croton
Corydalis
Crocus, Autumn
Crown of Thorns
Cuban Laurel
Cutleaf Philodendron
Cycads
Cyclamen

Daffodil
Daphne
Datura
Deadly Nightshade
Death Camas
Devil's Ivy
Delphinium
Decentrea
Dieffenbachia
Dracaena Palm
Dragon Tree
Dumb Cane

Easter Lily
Eggplant
Elaine
Elderberry


Elephant Ear
Emerald Feather
English Ivy
Eucalyptus
Euonymus
Evergreen

Ferns
Fiddle-leaf fig
Florida Beauty
Flax
Four O'Clock
Foxglove
Fruit Salad Plant

Geranium
German Ivy
Giant Dumb Cane
Glacier IvyGolden Chain
Gold Dieffenbachia
Gold Dust Dracaena
Golden Glow
Golden Pothos
Gopher Purge

Hahn's Self-Branching Ivy
Heartland Philodendron
Hellebore
Hemlock, Poison
Hemlock, Water
Henbane
Holly
Honeysuckle
Horsebeans
Horsebrush
Horse Chestnuts
Hurricane Plant
Hyacinth
Hydrangea

Indian Rubber Plant
Indian Tobacco
Iris
Iris Ivy

Jack in the Pulpit
Janet Craig Dracaena
Japanese Show Lily
Java Beans
Jessamine
Jerusalem Cherry
Jimson Weed
Jonquil
Jungle Trumpets

Kalanchoe

Lacy Tree Philodendron
Lantana
Larkspur
Laurel
Lily
Lily Spider
Lily of the Valley
Locoweed
Lupine

Madagascar Dragon Tree
Marble Queen
Marigold
Marijuana
Mescal Bean
Mexican Breadfruit
Miniature Croton
Mistletoe
Mock Orange
Monkshood
Moonseed
Morning Glory
Mother-in Law's Tongue
Morning Glory
Mountain Laurel
Mushrooms


Narcissus
Needlepoint Ivy
Nephytis
Nightshade

Oleander
Onion
Oriental Lily

Peace Lily
Peach (pits and wilting leaves)
Pencil Cactus
Peony
Periwinkle
Philodendron
Pimpernel
Plumosa Fern
Poinciana
Poinsettia (low toxicity)
Poison Hemlock
Poison Ivy
Poison Oak
Pokeweed
Poppy
Potato
Pothos
Precatory Bean
Primrose
Privet, Common

Red Emerald
Red Princess
Red-Margined Dracaena
Rhododendron
Rhubarb
Ribbon Plant
Rosemary Pea
Rubber Plant

Saddle Leaf Philodendron
Sago Palm
Satin Pothos
Schefflera
Scotch Broom
Silver Pothos
Skunk Cabbage
Snowdrops
Snow on the Mountain
Spotted Dumb Cane
Staggerweed
Star of Bethlehem
String of Pearls
Striped Dracaena
Sweetheart Ivy
Sweetpea
Swiss Cheese plant

Tansy Mustard
Taro Vine
Tiger Lily
Tobacco
Tomato Plant (green fruit, stem and leaves)
Tree Philodendron
Tropic Snow Dieffenbachia
Tulip
Tung Tree

Virginia Creeper

Water Hemlock
Weeping Fig
Wild Call
Wisteria

Yews --
e.g. Japanese Yew
English Yew
Western Yew
American Yew

Courtesy ASPCA National Animal Poison Control Center


----------



## MaryBeth

and here is something for the rest of you: 

http://www.21c-online.com/TwentyBill.htm


----------



## Whittibo

OMG MaryBeth.. where did you find that?? I only got as far as "Black Eyed Susan" and freaked!! 
last year when we lost our Princess Mia.. our little black kitten.. she honestly ran out of our front door.. up into our flower bed.. and then my daughter went and got her.. and she was doing some weird growling and pawing at the air.. I thought she was mad for being 'caught' and I told Kaitlin to take her inside.. (I was painting our railing) and Kaitlin took her in, set her down, and Mia was pretty much dead!! 

I have always thought that maybe a baby rattle snake was up in the flowers.. or maybe a black widow.. but after reading your post up there.. it could have been the flower bed.. as it is FULL of Black Eyed Susans..  

this is totally freaking me out!! could it have been from the stupid flowers as to WHY we lost Mia?? 

ok.. I will take a look at that link you posted up there... but it will have to wait till morning.. as my contacts are needing to be removed BADLY!!

MaryBeth.. thanks for posting that.. I have no idea why you did.. and I am going to go down that whole list tomorrow.. and see if I have ANYTHING in my house that those kittens could have gotten into!! THANK YOU SOOOOOO MUCH!!


----------



## Whittibo

WHEW HOOOOOOO... I just turned the page to NUMBER 100!!! how cool is that?!  must be my lucky day..


----------



## MaryBeth

sorry you lost mia whittibo!  hopefully that list will help you protect the family you have now!


----------



## Whittibo

thanks MaryBeth.. it was pretty horrible when it happened.. I had no clue what was going on.. my daughters were all sitting there with me while I was trying to breath for her.. it was soooooo sad! 
my middle daughter wanted to call 911.. my oldest got me the phone and phone number for the vet.. but there wasn't anything to be done.. it was all over in a matter of seconds!

I came back to snag that link you posted.. and will find out more about those BlackEyedSusans.. I just discovered last night that the kittens have been eating packaging peanuts.. so if they ate those, then Mia could have eaten a flower??


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *here is some knowledge for the kitty lovers out there:
> 
> Tobacco
> *


Are cats that smoke or chew tobacco really a problem?


----------



## Whittibo




----------



## MaryBeth

I don't know if I should cry, be angry, or what. I also don't know if you all will kill me or not! Here is the reply from the friend who owned the computer from DELL, after she got it back from the shop: 
WELL I GOT THE COMPUTER OUT OF HOCK
IT WAS $48.71
SAID 
HAD TO REMOVE THE NETWORKING AND ALL NETWORKING PROTROCOLS AND THEN RELOAD NETWORKING. INTERNET STARTED WORKING PROPERLY AFTER THAT.TESTED DEVICES AND THE COMPUTER IS WORKING FINE.


To think we were that close!  AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## ~Candy~

Naw, don't even tell me that we didn't try that............we had to have..........didn't we????? 

Oh well.......we'll do that first on the next person


----------



## Whittibo

I personally think she should have kept her mouth shut.. or at least said "Thanks so much for trying.. " but that's just my opinion.. 

tell her that it wouldn't have worked had you not done all the OTHER stuff to it first.. 

and maybe I am just in a bad mood or something, but you could have finished that job, but you had some REAL LIFE issues that took front center.. 

now.. please tell me she wasn't as 'cold' as I think she was..  because I know you worked LONG and HARD on that thing and you deserve more then a poke in the eye for it..


----------



## john1

Thanks for letting us know,
i will bear it in mind
should a similar situation crop up.

And hows it all going back at your place ?

Cheers, John


----------



## Wet Chicken

We not only did this, but we did it twice


----------



## Whittibo

well.. wouldn't reinstalling Windows pretty much reset things to default? isn't that what they did was reset everything?


----------



## Wet Chicken

That's a separate setting


----------



## MaryBeth

no, she was not at all nasty about it! i just wish i would have kept on like wet chicken told me to, but i really was overwhelmed with other issues. they are still a mess john...i feel like i've lost my sister. she is really messed up! anyway, my friend took it into her isp and they did it! darn them anyway!


----------



## john1

Hi MB,

Sorry to hear your sister is taking it so badly. I assume it was
some sort of accident. People often seem to blame themselves.

I am not a particularly religious person, but i know prayer often
helps. So much so that i have tried to encourage it in people
who seem badly affected. It seems to ease their minds after a
while. I don't know why it helps. 

Maybe others could comment ?

John


----------



## MaryBeth

thanks john.... i do know why it (prayer) helps! prayer moves the hand of God! it really does work. try it .... you'll like it! lol


----------



## MaryBeth

sweet dreams all!


----------



## Whittibo

I agree MaryBeth.. Praying can accomplish great things! 

Good night.. sleep tight~


----------



## Wet Chicken

Yes prayer can achieve incredible things.

For some reason though it doesn't seem to work when you pray to win the lottery


----------



## NiteHawk

Perhaps one of these is the reason that Wet Chicken has never won the lottery!!

Q: Why did the chicken cross the road?

A:JERRY FALWELL:
Because the chicken was gay! Isnt it obvious? Cant you people see 
the plain truth in front of your face? The chicken was going to the other side.
 Thats what they call it: the other side. Yes, my friends, that chicken is gay.
And, if you eat that chicken, you will become gay too. Say we boycott all 
chickens until we sort out this abomination that the liberal media whitewashes
with seemingly harmless phrases like the other side. That chicken should not be free to cross the road. Its as plain and simple as that.

KEN STARR
I intend to prove that the chicken crossed the road at the behest 
of the President of the United States of America in an effort to
distract law enforcement officials and the American public from the
criminal wrongdoing our highest elected official has been trying to cover up. 
As a result, the chicken is just another pawn in the presidents ongoing and elaborate scheme to obstruct justice and undermine the rule of law. For that reason, my staff intends to offer the chicken unconditional immunity provided he co-operates fully with our investigation.
Furthermore, the chicken will not be permitted to reach the other side of the road until our investigation and any Congressional follow-up investigations have been completed. (We also are investigating whether Sid Blumenthal has leaked information to the Rev. Jerry Falwell, alleging the chicken to be homosexual in an effort to discredit any useful testimony the bird may have to offer, or at least to ruffle his feathers.)

PAT BUCHANAN:
To steal a job from a decent,hardworking American.

DR. SEUSS:
Did the chicken cross the road?
Did he cross it with a toad?
Yes! The chicken crossed the road,
but why it crossed, Ive not been told!

ERNEST HEMINGWAY:
To die. In the rain.

MARTIN LUTHER KING, JR.:
I envision a world where all chickens will be free to cross
roads withouthaving their motives called into question.

GRANDPA:
In my day, we didnt ask why the chicken crossed the road. Someone told us that the chicken crossed the road, and that was good enough for us.

ARISTOTLE:
It is the nature of chickens to cross the road.

KARL MARX:
It was a historical inevitability.

SADDAM HUSSEIN:
This was an unprovoked act of rebellion and we were quite
justified in dropping 50 tons of nerve gas on it.

RONALD REAGAN:
What chicken?

CAPTAIN JAMES T. KIRK:
To boldly go where no chicken has gone before.

FOX MULDER:
You saw it cross the road with your own eyes. How many
more chickens have to cross before you believe it?

MACHIAVELLI:
The point is that the chicken crossed the road. Who cares why? The end of crossing the road justifies whatever motive there was.

FREUD:
The fact that you are at all concerned that the chicken crossed the road reveals your underlying sexual insecurity.

BILL GATES:
I have just released eChicken 04, which will not only cross roads, but will lay eggs, file your important documents, and balance your checkbookand Internet Explorer is an inextricable part of eChicken.

EINSTEIN:
Did the chicken really cross the road or did the road move beneath the chicken?

BILL CLINTON:
I did not cross the road with THAT chicken. What do you mean by chicken? Could you define chicken please?

IMMANUEL KANT:
The chicken was acting out of a sense of duty to cross the road, as chickens have traditionally crossed roads throughout history.

LOUIS FARRAKHAN:
The road, you will see,represents the black man. The chickencrossed the black man in order to trample him and keep him down.

THE BIBLE:
And God came down from the heavens, and He said unto the chicken,Thou shalt cross the road. And the chicken crossed the road, and there was much rejoicing.

COLONEL SANDERS:
I missed one?

L.A. POLICE DEPARTMENT:
Give us five minutes with the chicken and well find out.

RICHARD M. NIXON:
The chicken did not cross the road. I repeat, the chicken did
not cross the road. I dont know any chickens. I have never known any chickens.


----------



## Whittibo

WET CHICKEN CROSSED THE ROAD????


----------



## Wet Chicken

Whittibo what are you doing to that poor chicken?


----------



## Whittibo




----------



## NiteHawk

It looks to me like the Chicken sat on a VERY COLD egg!!!


----------



## Whittibo

WHEW.. still 101 pages!  MaryBeth just scared me to death..


----------



## MaryBeth

What? MaryBeth scared YOU to death? lol you were confused too blondy! lololololololol
Whew! glad to be back home! lololololol


----------



## MaryBeth

NiteHawk, me thinks you drink too much coffee!


----------



## Whittibo

Now MaryBeth.. don't wander around so much and you won't get lost..  you and I have to stick to just a couple threads here.. I think this one is great because the topic gets changed everyday or so.. always something new going!


----------



## NiteHawk

Wet Chicken + VERY COLD egg = Frostbite!


----------



## john1

Frozen chicken.


----------



## ~Candy~

McChicken 

or maybe Spicey Chicken


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *Frozen chicken. *


john? you too? poor big guy! i think i am your best fan! besides, everybody LOVES chicken~


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *NiteHawk, me thinks you drink too much coffee!  *


  

...and he also eats too much chicken!


----------



## Whittibo

OH.. how bout 'chicken soup' had it for dinner last night  
and can anyone REALLY drink too much coffee?  I thought you were supposed to drink 8 - 8oz cups of it a day~!


----------



## NiteHawk

No such thing as too much coffee!!


----------



## Whittibo

AHHHH.. along with all the Blended Mochas one can afford..  that's my new passion (or poison I should say) gotta love coffee..


----------



## NiteHawk

Blended Mochas???
I thought we were talking about coffee.


----------



## Whittibo

HEY.. it has coffee in it.. well.. sort of. 
but I did say "ALONG WITH" .. gee.. that reminds me.. it must be time for some coffee now..


----------



## pgaryman

hi have win98 second edition installed on my pc installed usb port
but l need a start up disk


----------



## john1

Hi Gary,

Welcome to the forums,
you've come up in someones thread,
go back to windows 98/95/ME and just do a new thread, OK.

John


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by pgaryman:_
> *hi have win98 second edition installed on my pc installed usb port
> but l need a start up disk *


good luck with this one! i couldn't believe how funny all the rules are about the cd's! man! no one believes in sharing anymore~everythings illigal! let me know what you find out so i will know in the future okay?


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *No such thing as too much coffee!! *


okay, got me on tttthat one! i agggeee!


----------



## john1

There are quite a few browsers and operating systems
that are free.

Some of them are better than Internet Explorer and Windows.


----------



## MaryBeth

he said start up disk john


----------



## Whittibo

don't you just get the start up disk from your system? can't he get Win98 booted now?


----------



## MaryBeth

yea, but if you don't have the original one, like you buy a used computer, i have no idea how to get one.....


----------



## john1

Hi MB,

i was answering the bit about no-one believes in sharing anymore

Some people are very keen on open source programming,
it tends to keep things more trustworthy.

Regards, John


----------



## MaryBeth

yes, but john, how do you legally buy a start up disk if you don't have the original one?


----------



## john1

HMmm...

A start-up floppy is made by the user.
It just refers to a particular set-up.
You don't buy them.


----------



## MaryBeth

ohhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *can anyone REALLY drink too much coffee?*


If you only knew how *BAD* coffee was to your health you would avoid it like the plague 

There is no other single thing that a person can drink that can cause so much damage in your body than coffee! 

It has also recently been linked to Alzheimer's disease, but it will hurt you way before you ever get that. If you could even reduce your intake by even one cup a day, you would be doing yourself a very big favor


----------



## Whittibo

so that leads me back to my question.. why can't he just make one? and if he can't get onto that computer.. can't you just make one from any computer? I know I used a Win98 for my WinME laptop I was having problems with.. (man.. I think that was when I used it... ) anyway.. guess I am confusing the situation since I don't have any answers, just more questions..


----------



## john1

hey, thats ok !

he probly meant a bootdisk !


----------



## john1

Hi Whittibo,
He would need his system running to make one.
They have lots of settings and such about 'their' system.
It is unlikely one would 're-set' another system.
Maybe AcaCandy could explain it better ...

John


----------



## john1

Hi WHittibo,

Maybe it was a Win98 bootdisk you used on your M.E. ... ?

John


----------



## Whittibo

Could of been?!  can't remember now.. but it seems like I was working on my laptop ... umm.. could it have been the WinME to use on WinXP? I think this was when I put the new hard drive in my computer..  wish I had a memory?!


----------



## MaryBeth

HA! just a note on the computer from DELL! it's at it again. friend reported to me it is not working right! HA! said she has to put it back in the shop! that thing will gives me nitemares!


----------



## ~Candy~

http://freepctech.com/pc/002/files010.shtml

If he wants a boot disk, he can download one from there, I'm thinking more like the USB card is looking for drivers on his original Windows cd though. If that is the case, point it to the c:\windows\options\cabs folder, as they may be there.


----------



## Whittibo

OK.. MaryBeth.. you tell your friend to STOP PAYING FOR REPAIRS.. com'on.. she could have bought a new DELL by now maybe?! I just looked yesterday for a friend and the DELL is still $499 after rebate.. it's a fantastic deal.. and they have great financing too!!
I hate to see anyone waste money on repairs!! but I am kinda glad it's having problems again..


----------



## ~Candy~

She should drop it from about 3 stories up. It would be cheaper


----------



## NiteHawk

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *She should drop it from about 3 stories up. It would be cheaper  *


Yeah, but if it lands on anyone, or even close, that could get very expensive in court costs.


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *OK.. MaryBeth.. you tell your friend to STOP PAYING FOR REPAIRS.. com'on.. she could have bought a new DELL by now maybe?! I just looked yesterday for a friend and the DELL is still $499 after rebate.. it's a fantastic deal.. and they have great financing too!!
> I hate to see anyone waste money on repairs!! but I am kinda glad it's having problems again..  *


no can do whittibo! the woman is handicapped. her son is mentally challenged (40 year old). they are poor poor! my husband drug the computer home from work when they were throwing it out in the first place. my heart was in the right place to try and help them, but i guess i don't have enough mental capacity! i really worked and tried to follow directions but i do believe that computer is hopeless....The Computer From DELL!!!! (pretend you hear loud Halloween crazy laughter here okay)! lololololol

personally i like wet chicken's idea of making a bbq pit out of it!


----------



## Whittibo

ahhhh.. I see.. and yes, completly understand ~ I just hate seeing her pay money for that dang thing! I know many times I have put a little money here, little there, only for it to add up to a LOT.. that I could have bought a brand new item for! 

well.. you did your best, and that's all you can do. I have a computer here that works great, just no sound...  too bad I can't send it to her.. I think that would cost WAY too much!?


----------



## MaryBeth

you are very sweet whittibo! the thought from your heart earns you a blessing today. so far she only has the 40 some $$ into it so maybe it won't cost her very much more.


----------



## Whittibo

But for $40 I could send this one..  lets explore this a bit.. this one is just sitting here.. I did all that work on it, and dont' have anyone to give it to..and if she has the keyboard and stuff.. I would only have to send the tower right?


----------



## MaryBeth

she doesn't have a monitor either. the one i hooked up to it isn't worth squat! i was going to tear into it till candy told me in no certain terms not to. we will give this some thought okay?


----------



## Whittibo

HAHAHA.. I have a monitor too..  actually have two of them sitting here. I think the 17" has a problem though.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> * I just looked yesterday for a friend and the DELL is still $499 after rebate.. it's a fantastic deal.. *


She could scrap the old one for parts, and build a new one in a few hours for half the cost of that


----------



## Whittibo

WHAT?? you could build one for half of that? you could build a system for $250?? is that what you mean?? because this dell comes with 17" monitor, keyboard, mouse, pent4, 80GB harddrive.. 

I paid $628 just to rebuild my old computer.. now.. I know I got ripped off, but didn't know any better back then. but just WinXP cost me $99! 

so please tell me.. do you really mean I could build one for $250??? cause man, I am going to start a new business!!


----------



## Wet Chicken

Yes that's what I mean 

Her monitor was working fine, and you can get a modem and mouse and keyboard for free 

Her video card was also working fine so she would just need a motherboard, processor, some memory and a case to put them in. All of which would have cost around 250 (_or less, depending on how fancy you wanted to get_). There are also many places that sell really good repaired computers for next to nothing. There are lots of ways to get a computer. Buying one from Dell is is very low on the list


----------



## Whittibo

WOW.. I am going to have to look into this further.. as I will be getting a second "junked" computer. works, just an older one.. maybe I can upgrade it for my kids..


----------



## Wet Chicken

Lots of places have good deals like this. HERE is one place, but there are many others. I would never buy a new computer from a store, they are outdated by the time you bring them home, and worth around half as much as what you paid for it


----------



## ~Candy~

Hey, I also got a 48x24x48 burner for free too  And a USB 2.0 PCI card, and a NIC card, and some speakers, and a 4 port USB hub, and a web cam and, and.........  


Oh, and the ram was almost free   

Must work on the motherboard and cpu for free


----------



## Wet Chicken

HERE'S a couple of "Dells"  

Just let me know what you need (_or want_) and I'll find it for you


----------



## ~Candy~

/\ see above post chicken boy


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Hey, I also got a 48x24x48 burner for free too  And a USB 2.0 PCI card, and a NIC card, and some speakers, and a 4 port USB hub, and a web cam and, and.........
> *


Hehehe, wow some good deals there Candy 

Only makes the $500.00 offer from Dell even more ridiculous


----------



## ~Candy~

Oh and don't forget my and Whitti's hard drive deal 

What was it Bonnie, about $35 after rebates for 120 gig 

Highway robbery at its finest


----------



## john1

well i'm a long way from you guys,
but someone gave me a motherboard
two days ago, its an OPTIPLEX GXL/GXM
(150 Mhz) i know its nothing special
but its spec is better than my standby (66 Mhz)
machine, i was wondering about trying it out.

All its memory slots are full,
which is nice.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *about $35 after rebates for 120 gig *


_Note to self:_ Pick jaw up off of the floor


----------



## ~Candy~

I'm sure Bonnie can dig the thread back up.....but I haven't seen it anywhere near that. We used an online Staples coupon for $20, I believe, and a Circuit City price match, and two rebates, one for $50 and one for $20


----------



## Whittibo

HAHAHA.. yes.. I think your right Candy.. I know it was an unbelievable price. 

now Chicken.. I have to say, some of those DELLs you posted the link to, don't stand up to the DELLs I just ordered. I still say $500 is a great price for a brand new complete system ~ I would still recommend it for the people who bought them. I think after all was said and done, I ended up referring 7 people there. too bad I didn't make anything off the dang deal.. 

BUT.. I do like those prices on the flat panel monitors.. I would LOVE a 19".. but man.. that's a LOT of money! guess I'll have to start saving up!  A girls gotta have her toys doesn't she?!


----------



## Whittibo

OH.. and speaking of good deals.. I got Norton System Works Pro 2003 for $8.66 each.. (bought 5 of those guys.. gave them to friends!) I found a thread on here that referred me and I paid $18 for mine.. but did find the cheaper ones later..  but $8.66 with shipping & tax is a pretty dang good deal if I say so myself..


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *OH.. and speaking of good deals.. I got Norton System Works Pro 2003 for $8.66 each. *


You can get it for free, at the library 



> I have to say, some of those DELLs you posted the link to, don't stand up to the DELLs I just ordered


Oh you wanted one that was like the Dell 

Find me the ad and I will _beat it_ with something comparable


----------



## Whittibo

HEY.. found the link Candy.. you have a GREAT memory!! It was $38 after all was said and done.. 

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&postid=1061895#post1061895


----------



## Whittibo

OK Chicken.. here's the one I got for my father in law.. 
after rebate $492.27 ~ the others I orderd I got free printers with.. he procrastinated and missed the printer deal.. not a great loss.. but it was free.. 


Order detail - order placed 9/30/2003 11:52:20 PM 

Pentium® 4 Processor at 2.20GHz with 400MHz front side bus Qty: 1 Unit Price: 584.00 
Floppy Drive and Additional Storage Devices 3.5 in Floppy Drive 
Mouse Dell® 2-Button Scroll Mouse 
Sound Card Integrated Audio 
Multi-Media Players RealOne Player, with 14 day SuperPass trial 
Security Software Norton Antivirus® 2003, 90-day introductory offer 
Limited Warranty, Services and Support Options 1 Year Limited Warranty plus 1 Year At-Home Service 
Bundled Software Microsoft® Works Suite 2003 with Money 2003 
Operating System Microsoft® Windows® XP Home Edition¹² 
Memory FREE UPGRADE! 256MB Shared DDR SDRAM at 333MHz 
Monitor 17 in (16.0 in v.i.s., .27dp)E773c Monitor 
High Speed Internet Access Find a high speed Internet service provider in your area 
Keyboard Dell Quietkey® Keyboard 
Special Offer $50 Special Offer 
Digital Music Dell Jukebox powered by MUSICMATCH 
Speakers Altec Lansing® ADA215 Speakers 
Hard Drive FREE UPGRADE! 80GB Ultra ATA/100 Hard Drive (7200 RPM) 
Network Interface Integrated 10/100 Ethernet 
CD or DVD Drive 48x CD ROM Drive 
Digital Photography Dell Picture Studio, Image Expert Standard 
Modem 56K PCI Data Fax Modem 
Mail-in Rebate Save $100 with mail-in rebate. Price shown before rebate. 
Video Card Integrated Intel® 3D Extreme Graphics 
Dial-Up Internet Access 6 Months of EarthLink Internet Access 






Sub-Total
$584.00 

Shipping $99.00 

Shipping Discount -$99.00 

Tax $8.27 

Total Price $592.27


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *HERE'S a couple of "Dells"
> 
> Just let me know what you need (or want) and I'll find it for you  *


boy that's the truth! i think you do majic or something!

sorry i left so quick! got hit with a massive thunder storm!

no, friend doesn't have a monitor. that was mine that goes to the old computer i fixed on last project. monitor keeps going in and out...wouldn't be any use to her... the computer, giraffe i think, doesn't have hardly any memory. wouldn't be any good to friend and her son. he wouldn't be able to download any of his games he is so proud of....


----------



## Whittibo

wow..thunder storms.. and here it's like 89 today!! when will Fall be here?! 

man.. guess they dont' call it "Sunny California" for nothin!


----------



## MaryBeth

it's a gazelle, not gariffe! hahahahha it's beautiful fall here...i am loving the weather now. i can't get enough porch time.... this time of year passes too quick for me!


----------



## MaryBeth

those computer deals would be cheap to you or i but not to someone in my friends situation. thanks anyway!


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *HERE'S a couple of "Dells"
> 
> Just let me know what you need (or want) and I'll find it for you  *


whoa now..... i will pass this one on to my friend. now this is CHEAP!!!


----------



## MaryBeth

hey ya all, does anyone have any ideas how i can get these nasty pop ups off my computer? they have no border to get them off. should i post a new thread on this one?


----------



## Whittibo

HIYA MaryBeth!!

how is everything? 
I have been having one particular popup.. it's when I go to one site, (that I check daily, it's my pharmacy affiliate site) but when I open their site, I get another pharmacy that comes up. I thougth maybe their programmer put something in the site?! 

I did start a new thread here (somewhere) and ran the adaware and hijackthis and the spybot.. but I still get that dang popup. (it's not really a popup that is the typical kind.. it just opens a new site under the one I am on.. )

anyway.. can't wait to see the answers you get.. maybe they will help me too..


----------



## MaryBeth

this one ties up the whole screen. it's margins are "0"...not the regular kind of pop up... i wonder if i should put up a new thread or if this is not a big thing? i do check for spy ware too.


----------



## MaryBeth

i got to reboot to get it off.... i'll be back!


----------



## Whittibo

OHHH.. i HATE those ones.. no little red X to close it.. they are a pain... I really don't know why anyone would think we would buy something from someone who is annoying us to death!!


----------



## Wet Chicken

You must be talking about SPAM 

I agree, what kind of a person would think that you could annoy someone, and that then the other person that was being annoyed would say "_Oh, I feel like buying something from the person_" 

If someone walked up to you and started to poke you in the side repeatedly, would you want to buy anything from them? 

They make used car salesmen look good


----------



## Whittibo

Oh WetChicken.. you always make me smile!

so now won't you please make me VERY HAPPY and tell me how in the heck to get that dang popup/under-page to stop coming up!?

I even sent people to that site, to see if it was just me.. and it WAS.. how does that happen? when the page starts to load.. another comes up underneath.. and to another pharmacy. stupid thing is.. the pharmacy I have my affiliate with is about 1/2 - 2/3rds cheaper then these stupid popup/unders..

now that's a great use of your promotional resources.. I would for SURE buy from the more expensive/horribly annoying site, verses the one I chose to visit..


----------



## Whittibo

Hey WC.. I found some images for you..


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *Hey WC.. I found some images for you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ROFL 

Love the images 

When the popup goes behind the main page they call that a "pop under".

Do you have a link to the site?

I don't play many video games, so what I do is whenever I see a pop up coming on screen I challenge myself to shoot it down by clicking the close page button at the right top corner before the popup has time to load.

If I close the popup before it has time to load then I WIN


----------



## Whittibo

well.. how can I close it before it loads, if it loads under the page I want to load?

I will have to get a link.. another weird thing is, it's changed. There have been like 3 of them! but I ran the spybot, adaware, hijackthis.. and still it happens?! so would that mean it's something loaded on the page I am trying to access?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well.. how can I close it before it loads, if it loads under the page I want to load? *


"_Grasshopper... when you can snatch the pebble from my hand... or close the pop under before it loads... then you will be ready_" 

If it's not spyware, then most likely it has something to do with your Internet settings (Tools>Internet Settings) but I'll know more after I see the link


----------



## MaryBeth

my problem is that there is not any x to be seen...in the settings everything is set to "0" as far as the border and stuff. i get them under or up...makes no difference and my son does too. there is no web to it...i went to seach engine and put in their name and didn't come up with nothing..believe me, i had intended to give them MY opinion of they're shaddy dealings! i can change their settings and even save it but it doesn't change the picture on the screen! any advice there big guy?


----------



## Wet Chicken

What X are you refering to  

Need a linky


----------



## MaryBeth

it is oversized wc...no x to click it off... you can't use the arrow to move it up down sideways or nothing... i can right click on it and push view source and then i can get the numbers they put in to make the thing... all the way down where it says border it has "0" in it so see, there is no border to it at all...it's all screen!


----------



## MaryBeth

one of them says sir search, one is just an oversized "this page cannot be displayed", and another says incredilink.....


----------



## Whittibo

ok.. just went to the site, and sure enough.. got a popunder.. 
here's the site I go to:
http://www.myrxforless.com/pharmacy/affiliateprogram.asp

here's the popunders site http://affiliates.pillstore.com/store/webco

and here is the site from the other day that was coming up
http://www.pharmacymedrx.com/

so MasterPo.. is there a solution?


----------



## MaryBeth

good for you whittibo...mine isn't that easy!


----------



## MaryBeth

and just in time..here it is....now what infor can i get for you big guy... i was wrong on that third one..it's the one up now..it's "incredifind"


----------



## MaryBeth

Incredifind


----------



## Whittibo

ohh.. I have seen your kind too.. usually they are porn sites for me.. and then lucky for me, one of my young daughters usually walks in.. or worse.. my husband..







and then I bet you can figure out what HE is thinking.. oh boy.. glad mine is just an annoying pharmacy..


----------



## MaryBeth




----------



## MaryBeth

well, now i'm glad it's not porn..it can always be worse huh! man!


----------



## MaryBeth

table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
[TR]
[TD]


----------



## MaryBeth

Unable to find "http://www.escorcher.com/ads/thruport.htm"


----------



## MaryBeth

see what i'm dealing with here! argggggg


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *it is oversized wc...no x to click it off... *


Just use control-alt-delete and "end task" it


----------



## MaryBeth

i can do that but then i leave all my stuff i was into too.. isn't there a way to stop this mess?


----------



## Whittibo

you would just ctrl+alt+delete, and chose that one page.. then it will leave all your other stuff in tact..


----------



## MaryBeth

oh wet chicken, you are brilliant! oh my! it worked..it just shut that bad one down.... you are a genius! thank you thank you thank you thank you...you came thru again..i dont' know how you do it..must be magic!


----------



## MaryBeth

oh yes whittibo... that works for me..now i hope you have good luck!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *oh wet chicken, you are brilliant! oh my!.... you are a genius! *


Now if I could only figure out why I have this _urge_ to cross the road


----------



## MaryBeth

hahahhaa big guy! no hope for you! hahahha


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *here's the site I go to:
> http://www.myrxforless.com/pharmacy/affiliateprogram.asp *


I just went there and and I didn't get a pop under 

Must be something to do with your security setting.

I would clean out your cashe and set it to high and try it again


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *You must be talking about SPAM
> 
> *


Ya, but it's chicken spam  

Looks like we just keep solving problems here huh?

Maybe someone can tell me why I have two computers that won't start today


----------



## Whittibo

BUT.. BUT.. BUT.. ok.. how did I GET the thing in the first place??

AND.. wouldn't the adaware, spyware and hijackthis would have stopped that??

and now how do I clean out my cashe? gonna go take a look now..


----------



## ~Candy~

By the way, my security settings stink and I didn't get any pop ups either........


----------



## Wet Chicken

Start = wont boot up, or start = no power?


----------



## Whittibo

CANDY!!! I haven't seen you around lately.. where have you been?? well.. guess the computers not starting would be a clue.. but still it's been a few days?!

well.. give wetchicken a linky and he'll solve it for you..

and I vote that this thread always be the place MaryBeth and I come for help.. got all the best techs watching this thead.. no need to go anyplace else..


----------



## MaryBeth

hey candy, want me to take a lookie at thoes computers? he he he he


----------



## MaryBeth

heyyyyy my laughing face didn't show up! no fair! hahahaha


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> BUT.. BUT.. BUT.. ok.. how did I GET the thing in the first place??


Just lucky I guess 



> AND.. wouldn't the adaware, spyware and hijackthis would have stopped that??


They are for spyware. They are not pop up/under blockers 



> and now how do I clean out my cashe? gonna go take a look now..


Internet options>Internet files>delete


----------



## ~Candy~

Probably good idea.

Traveled yesterday back to Mexico, spent the day prior packing an running errands, so I'm behind on emails and posting repsonses.......now I need help


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Maybe someone can tell me why I have two computers that won't start today*


Are they from Dell


----------



## MaryBeth

i'll help you candy...oo ooo pick me! i'll help you!


----------



## Whittibo




----------



## MaryBeth

i am afraid i have to sign off now..gotta share the internet with my son... this will be no problem by the 6th, or 7th... switched isp's. i will network these two computers and be able to be online the same time..it will be heaven on earth! lol i hope i can do it by myself..... my ethernet won't work so i might be back asking you to help me get them online together..... i am hoping the ethernet "they" send me will work with no problems... i will be so happy when i don't have to share! lol thanks again..


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahhahahahahaha


----------



## MaryBeth

whittibo, how are you doing that? mine won't show up? the little faces that is!


----------



## Whittibo

WetChicken.. you did it again!!

all that work I did with the adaware/spybot/hijackthis.. and all I had to do was clear out my internet folder.. your the best!!!

now.. can you fix Candys computers..


----------



## Whittibo

Hey MaryBeth.. I networked my computers together.. my kids would always beg me to get online.. well.. that didn't work!

I have XP on my computer.. which I guess is already set up to network quickly and easily.. it was a snap.. and I had no idea how to do it either.. just figured I would give it a try!

now.. the smilies.. well.. I have a cool little program called an EmotiPad.. and you drag/drop smilies into it, and then just drag/drop them into your posts..

I have spent the last couple days looking for a new avatar for me for my forum.. and snatched some cool ones..








it can be obsessive though.. so be careful..

if you go to EmotiPad's site.. www.emotipad.com you can download a free trial.. and if you decide to buy one.. I have a special link that will give you $3.00 off.. so it's only $6.95.. for a lifetime!! cool deal eh?!
















MaryBeth..


----------



## MaryBeth

oh whittibo, i have networked my computers before but my ethernet won't work on this one. the orginal one stopped working so i put in a used one and it stopped! so i hope the "third" one that the new isp is sending will work! i can't understand what's wrong with the ethernet on this one... no reason it shouldn't work you know! anyway the little guys are too cute! good nite whittibo!


----------



## NiteHawk

MaryBeth and Whittibo, on your pop-under problems I have 3 solutions.

1. If the pop-up/under is the active screen (if not, make it so) alt F4 will close it faster than you can move a mouse to the X and click it.

2. As Wet_Chicken already mentioned delete everything in your \Windows\Temporary Internet Files folder.

3. Use NotePad to open \Windows\hosts (there is NO extension on the hosts file) and add the line
127.0.0.1 www.escorcher.com (or the name of any other offending site each with it's own line)
Save and close the hosts file.

NOTE: NotePad may add a txt extention to the hosts file.
Use Windows Explorer to get to \Windows\hosts.txt and rename it to just hosts.

NOTE 2: IF when trying to rename it to just hosts w/o the txt extension it tells you that the file already exists, click OK to abort out. Then find the _original hosts file_ and delete it (if you want to be very cautious, just move it to another folder and delete it later) now go back and rename hosts.txt to just hosts.

That ad will never bother you again.
The key is finding the URL and then adding that to your hosts file as shown above.

Good Luck!

Master Po, is this the pebble you are looking for?


----------



## MaryBeth

thanks nitehawk! i'll try that! 

i had a thought on my ethernet problem. when the original one stopped working, i put the second in without taking the original one first..it was way behind things and i was scared to mess up "my" computer. do you think that is why the second one didn't work longer than 5 minutes?


----------



## MaryBeth

yes, nitehawk, first i need to find the web to my nagging sites! then i can zap them gone! thanks!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *I have a special link that will give you $3.00 off.. so it's only $6.95*


That's pretty pricey for something that only inserts a link


----------



## Whittibo

Oh WetChicken.. I spend more on my coffee then that in one month!! now.. if it only inserted a link.. and you didn't have it.. then were would you put all your images? this is a handy dandy little tool.. I love mine.. and heck.. send me your email and I'll even purchase one for you!! 

then I'll have to tell you all the sites to go to so you can snag a lot of good images!!









now.. I have to come back readdress my prior issue of that dang popunder.. because .. IT'S BBBAAAACCCCKKKKKKK!! Oh.. and it brought a popUP of it's own!!

now I would love to follow nitehawls advice.. but truthfully.. I coulnd't follow it.. 

can I get some "beginner" terms for this step

*3. Use NotePad to open \Windows\hosts (there is NO extension on the hosts file) and add the line
127.0.0.1 www.escorcher.com (or the name of any other offending site each with it's own line)
Save and close the hosts file.

NOTE: NotePad may add a txt extention to the hosts file.
Use Windows Explorer to get to \Windows\hosts.txt and rename it to just hosts.

NOTE 2: IF when trying to rename it to just hosts w/o the txt extension it tells you that the file already exists, click OK to abort out. Then find the original hosts file and delete it (if you want to be very cautious, just move it to another folder and delete it later) now go back and rename hosts.txt to just hosts.

That ad will never bother you again.
The key is finding the URL and then adding that to your hosts file as shown above.

Good Luck!

*


----------



## NiteHawk

OK, which part are you having trouble with?
I'll see what I can do to explain it better.


----------



## john1

http://www.accs-net.com/hosts/how_to_use_hosts.html


----------



## Whittibo

Hi nitehawk ~ I tried step two.. and opened the site about 4 times and didnt' get the popunder.. but then tried again, and got it. so now I need to try step #3.. 

Hello John!! great to see you again! 
I will check out that link right now!!


----------



## Whittibo

OK John.. I have no clue what I am supposed to do with that link.. is that for me or MaryBeth?? or am I just too tired?!


----------



## john1

maybe you're just tired.
have a look at the name along the blue line at the top.


----------



## john1

http://accs-net.com/hosts/what_is_hosts.html
This might explain it a little better.

But it doesn't say why ones PC should start looking for
an advertisers site in the first place.

I think its down to the place you visit, passing on directions.
Maybe NightHawk could explain it better.


----------



## NiteHawk

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *Hi nitehawk ~ I tried step two.. and opened the site about 4 times and didnt' get the popunder.. but then tried again, and got it. so now I need to try step #3..
> 
> Hello John!! great to see you again!
> I will check out that link right now!! *


1 and 2 are both temporary "fixes". Step 3 should block it (and anything in your hosts file) forever more!


----------



## Whittibo

guess the problem is.. I have never heard of "host file".. 

John.. were both those links to the same page? either that or I am more tired then I thought?!

I promise I will come back in the morning and see what this is about. I have been cleaning, and doing school with the children all day getting ready for our teacher to come in the morning, and I think the cleaning supplies must have cut off my brain function.. 

I'll be back!!


----------



## john1

well ive had a think,
and i think it goes something like this,
you visit a site,
you click for it to download stuff you went there to see,
it also downloads addresses for ad banners,
most sites dont want to do this, but they cant usually
afford not to do so,
along with the advertising sometimes is included extra
addresses to be visited.
These extras are the ones that arent seen on the page
that you visited, but as another page.

This is where i get even more confused ...
When the PC is told to find an address to get something,
It looks in its own back yard first,
Then if its not there,
it goes out the garden gate and asks for directions at
the ISP then goes and gets the info,
brings it back,
displays it on screen.

If the address its looking for, is in the back yard,
it gets directed back into the PC, and displays
a blank window,
cos it got nothing.

So you put a big list of addresses into the Hosts file,
and thats what happens.

Now, if ive got that wrong,
Then please set it straight.

Cheers, John


----------



## john1

Hi Whittibo,

Mine lives here:


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *then I'll have to tell you all the sites to go to so you can snag a lot of good images!! *


*

Oh-oh... you found my one weakness.. emoticons 




now I would love to follow nitehawls advice.. but truthfully.. I coulnd't follow it.

Click to expand...

Ok let me explain it in easier terms  Go to \Windows\hosts.txt and open it up. Simply add the 127.0.0.1 to the file. But actually there is a much easier way to do this. I used to have a program that did it automatically. I'll have to see if I can find it for you 

In the mean time, I will add it to my file and send you a copy. Just put it where the old copy was, but don't forget to clean out all of those old internet files first (Tools>Internet Options>Internet files>Delete) *


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *add the line 127.0.0.1*


That one should be added in there by default. She probably needs a different one added


----------



## NiteHawk

> Originally posted by NiteHawk:
> add the line 127.0.0.1





> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *That one should be added in there by default. She probably needs a different one added  *


Quote the full instruction. It read

3. Use NotePad to open \Windows\hosts (there is NO extension on the hosts file) and add the line 127.0.0.1 www.escorcher.com (or the name of any other offending site each with it's own line)
Save and close the hosts file.

Me thinks the Chicken man needs to clean his glasses


----------



## Wet Chicken

So what you're saying is add the "www.escorcher.com" part next to the IP


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *Start = wont boot up, or start = no power? *


One starts up, then after maybe 3 seconds, turns itself off, the other one will come on and just sit there, no communication with monitor, no beeps, nada.

I have one stripped down to the board outside the case, so I'm probably looking at either the board or cpu, or both


----------



## Whittibo

CANDY.. that's horrible! these are your good computers at home too aren't they? what are you on now? can you steal that DELL from your husband  he doesn't need it as much as you do


----------



## ~Candy~

These are the two I just built about 8 months or so ago 

ECS boards with P4 2.4 cpu 

The Dell is in Vegas, I'm back in Mexico. And the one that didn't get zapped is a celery with 64 megs of ram


----------



## Whittibo

I vote you go back to Vegas.. 

heck.. that TV show needs you anyway.. what will they do without their star?! 

so could these have been surged by some weird electrical thing while you were gone? why wasn't the third one zapped? and BOY.. you are worse then me.. you got about 5 computers..


----------



## almostsmart

Candy, glad your back on line. Feel insecure when your away!

Have to agree with whittibo has to be some common thread between these two.. to me highly unlikely both would quit at the same time. What about resetting the cmos? Just a wild guess.

Just thought also, you know some of these power switches particularly the push button ones get sticky or something when they set for a while.


----------



## ~Candy~

First thing I tried, thanks  *well, after the hammer  *

Thanks for the PM by the way, I'm still not caught up...didn't want you to think I had you on ignore mode


----------



## almostsmart

Get a bigger hammer!


----------



## ~Candy~

That's for when the shop calls me back and tells me it's the motherboard 

I ripped it down to the very bare minimums, still wouldn't beep without any ram  About the only thing running is the cpu fan and the power supply, and the little red hard drive light if I had that connected


----------



## john1

You have, of course checked the power supply ?
well,
supplies really, theres a few different voltages
that have to be present.
I use a small lamp,
i trust it more than a meter,
sometimes a meter will read ok while putting almost no load,
but a lamp lights up, and puts a little load on.

Did something happen?
Power surge? or lightning ?

John


----------



## ~Candy~

Yep, have a brand new spanking 300W power supply that I just happened to bring with me from Vegas..........one turns on, then immediatly shuts down, the other one will keep running, but nada......that is the one that is in the shop now.......

They were both connected to UPS and both powered down.


----------



## john1

what do you think the problem is ?


----------



## ~Candy~

Either the cpu, motherboard or both


----------



## Whittibo

Candy.. being powered down, could they still get a surge? and they both are having troubles, but different troubles.. could it be a virus? seems weird that they would both crash like that at the same time.. 

this will be very interesting. have you checked the motherboards and cpu's to see if this is a common occurance.. maybe there was a bad batch? or is that out of the question? 

geeze.. good thing you have this other computer.. I shudder to think of what it would be like if you didn't have it!


----------



## NiteHawk

Candy being both computerless and netless is NOT a good thought


----------



## NiteHawk

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *well ive had a think,
> and i think it goes something like this,
> you visit a site,
> you click for it to download stuff you went there to see,
> it also downloads addresses for ad banners,
> most sites dont want to do this, but they cant usually
> afford not to do so,
> along with the advertising sometimes is included extra
> addresses to be visited.
> These extras are the ones that arent seen on the page
> that you visited, but as another page.
> *


*

OK, so far, so good.



This is where i get even more confused ...
When the PC is told to find an address to get something,
It looks in its own back yard first,

Click to expand...

Does it look in the Wet_Chicken barbeque pit before going out the Garden gate?
You never can tell what may be lurking there. 



Then if its not there,
it goes out the garden gate and asks for directions at
the ISP then goes and gets the info,
brings it back,
displays it on screen.

If the address its looking for, is in the back yard,
it gets directed back into the PC, and displays
a blank window,
cos it got nothing.

Click to expand...

IF the whole site is restricted by an entry in your hosts file you will get either a blank page or page not found.

In the case where you are blocking an ad server one of several things happen:
You don't get the pop-up or pop-under screen. (Gee, what a shame)

Or in the case of a valid web page that uses an ad server to display ads within the page, you get nothing in THAT area of the page and it continues loading the rest of the page.

In this case, you may have a few "holes" in the page, but the over all page (the part you are interested in) loads much faster.

So you put a big list of addresses into the Hosts file,
and thats what happens.



Now, if ive got that wrong,
Then please set it straight.

Cheers, John 

Click to expand...

*The thing to keep in mind is that by using the hosts file is that you are blocking whole domains. This works if the site uses an external ad server. Where it doesn't work is if the site uses it's own ad server.

Let's say you go to yahoo.com If the ads come from a site called www.anoyingads.com and you have an entry in your hosts file that reads
127.0.0.1 www.anoyingads.com the ads are blocked!!

However if yahoo uses it's own ad server, such as www.yahoo.com/ads_for_you then since you can't block just a sub domain, you will still get the ads.


----------



## john1

So thats pretty close then ?


----------



## john1

so if ads are made as part of the page you're looking at
you'll still get them,
but if they are "called up" from elsewhere,
you get blank bits ...

is that it ... ?


----------



## Whittibo

WHEW.. I missed a bunch of replies on the last page.. sorry about that! glad you pulled this back up nitehawk!

ok.. so now I have to say.. being tired was NOT the reason why I couldn't figure this out.. because I am still having the issue today.. 

Johns reply was GREAT.. I love visual examples!!  thanks!! (now.. if I could only find that dang garden gate!) 

I am going to re-read these posts.. and take another look at Johns image.. and then try to find that number.. from what I understand.. I add that number.. and the site name.. for each page I don't want to come up?! is that right?? 

ok.. just went to the site again.. funny thing is.. I opened the page, and then went to another page to finish something there.. and the pop-under didn't occur until I went back to that page I had opened..  boy.. is there no limit to the things computers can do?


----------



## NiteHawk

You got it!! :up:

EDIT:
You got it, John!! :up:


----------



## john1

Hi AcaCandy,

So the two that have gone down are the two that you built using
ECS mobos with Pentium 4 series 2.4 Ghz processors ... ?

You say the Celeron didn't get zapped,
Were the other two caught in a power cut or something ?


----------



## Whittibo

*You got it!! * 
was that to me or John??  because if that's all.. then I think I was trying to make it too hard then.. 

so do I add:

*127.0.0.1 http://affiliates.pillstore.com/store/webco *


----------



## john1

Hi Whittibo,

since those last posts both came in at 12:23,
i'm going to assume it was for me.

Cheers, John


----------



## Whittibo

AH BUMMER..  thought I had it figured out..


----------



## john1

i think you've got the idea


----------



## NiteHawk

Also let me point one other thing. The link you provided explaining the hosts file was right on the money!!

However, the person that originally wrote that and the person that currently maintains the list are two different people and one of several things seemed to have happened regarding the person who not maintains the list:

1. Either he did not read the explanation,
2. He did not understand the explanation,
3. He at one time worked for Microsoft,
4. He currently works for Microsoft, and as such is used to writing bloat and un-needed fluff into software.

The point is that there are hundreds of entries in that host file that are either redundant or useless.

*127.0.0.1	08.185.87.0.liveadvert.com
127.0.0.1 08.185.87.00.liveadvert.com
127.0.0.1 08.185.87.01.liveadvert.com*
127.0.0.1 08.185.87.02.liveadvert.com
127.0.0.1 08.185.87.03.liveadvert.com
127.0.0.1 08.185.87.04.liveadvert.com
127.0.0.1 08.185.87.05.liveadvert.com
127.0.0.1 08.185.87.06.liveadvert.com
127.0.0.1 08.185.87.07.liveadvert.com
127.0.0.1 08.185.87.08.liveadvert.com
127.0.0.1 08.185.87.09.liveadvert.com
*127.0.0.1	08.185.87.1.liveadvert.com*

The list goes on. By my count there are at least 426 entries for liveadvert.com alone.

First off, 08.185.87.0.liveadvert.com is exactly the same as 08.185.87.00.liveadvert.com the same with .1 and .01.

But on a larger scale all of those 126 entries could be replaced by a single entry that read:
127.0.0.7 liveadvert.com
and forget the other 425 lines!!
the same is true in many other spots in the file.

It doesn't matter how many IP addresses they have, that's for the DNS to sort out!

The thing to remember is in the hosts file, the sites are named in words, not numbers. The words to IP address (numbers) conversion takes place at the DNS.

Ever wonder how Microsoft programs get to be so large and bloated?

This is a perfect example. That file is 537K. If you took the time to edit out all the redundant entries, my guess is it would be closer to 200K (maybe even less)

Bottom line:
Is it bloated with useless information? YES
Will it hurt to leave them in? NO The difference in speed in searching a 200K file or a 537K file is virtually imperceptible.


----------



## NiteHawk

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *You got it!!
> was that to me or John??  because if that's all.. then I think I was trying to make it too hard then..
> 
> so do I add:
> 
> 127.0.0.1 http://affiliates.pillstore.com/store/webco  *


The you got it was for John.

on your line
127.0.0.1 affiliates.pillstore.com

should do the trick.
You can't block down to the sub-domain level (/store/webco)
you can only block the top domain. In other words, all or nothing.


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *Hi AcaCandy,
> 
> So the two that have gone down are the two that you built using
> ECS mobos with Pentium 4 series 2.4 Ghz processors ... ?
> 
> You say the Celeron didn't get zapped,
> Were the other two caught in a power cut or something ? *


All were plugged into UPS units. Not understanding why the celery computer didn't get zapped. Not even understanding why the two that were shut down and simply plugged in were zapped. Power supply drained after days without power, then power came back on. The only constant is that both machines were connected via the ethernet hub, which I wouldn't think would have the capability of zapping the motherboard, no matter what


----------



## john1

well,
i had noticed the multiple entries, with only the number incremented,
but not really knowing any different,
i assumed that was to cover all the permutations on that one.

So just the words are the necessary part ?
i can delete duplicates if the words are the same ?

I might do that ...


----------



## NiteHawk

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *well,
> i had noticed the multiple entries, with only the number incremented,
> but not really knowing any different,
> i assumed that was to cover all the permutations on that one.
> 
> So just the words are the necessary part ?
> i can delete duplicates if the words are the same ?
> 
> I might do that ... *


Right!


----------



## Whittibo

OK.. I have just come back to this.. luckly it's Monday night football.. and hubby is entertaining himself..  (at least for a little bit)

now.. I did EXPLORE and went to LOCAL DISK (C and found no HOST file at all..  what am I doing wrong now??


----------



## john1

well mines in C:\Windows did you look there ?


----------



## john1

Hi AcaCandy,

I am struggling with a mobo and power supply currently,
On this, as on many similar mobos and supplies,
the household mains electricity goes directly to the PC
power supply unit.

It is kept in a state of 'not running' or 'not giving
power to the PC' via the motherboard.

Another little pair of wires come from the motherboard
to the PC front panel and on a press button.

This little button when pressed, passes that info along
the already alive parts of the mobo, to the already alive
power supply.

When the already alive power supply gets that info from
the front panel, the power supply fires up the supplies
for the PC.

So on this one anyway, even when ''OFF'' the mobo and the
power supply are still active, ready for the ''ON'' button
to be pressed.

I am still trying to get this setup sorted, but it may
explain why your mobos were disturbed by the power outages.
If we get problems here, i generally unplug my system.

Although i would have thought that a decent UPS would have
included a little bit of filtering through to the load,
in case of spikes.

When supplies go out unexpectedly, quite large voltage spikes
can travel down to consumers, sometimes the supply can go
out with a 'kick'.

John


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *and found no HOST file at all..  what am I doing wrong now?? *


Just do it the easy way 

Search for **.sam* (_yeah I know what NiteHawk said about the extension, but trust me on this one_) 

Search your C: drive and you will find one that says HOST.SAM (that's the one you're looking for).



> Search your C: drive and you will find one that says HOST.SAM


Actually it doesn't "say" anything... you have to read it yourself


----------



## Whittibo

sorry.. I missed that step.. went to EXPLORE then to LOCAL DISK C then WINDOWS and nothing.. 

I am trying to upload a screen shot.. it's taking it's own sweet time though.. be right back..


----------



## Whittibo

ok.. hope this worked.. ?

http://www.chubbuddies.homestead.com/sswindows.bmp

and WC.. I'll go do that search.. and see if my computer will or won't say anything to me..


----------



## john1

yes, its a rather big picture.
the file you're looking for would be past the folders.
Stick it in details, and scroll down past the folders,
it may be there.

Or use 'find' as wet chicken says.


----------



## NiteHawk

Look in \windows
The file name is hosts with an S on the end


----------



## Whittibo

MasterPo (AKA WetChicken).. that search came up with.. 

"Search is complete, there are no results to display"..


----------



## Whittibo

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *yes, its a rather big picture.
> the file you're looking for would be past the folders.
> Stick it in details, and scroll down past the folders,
> it may be there.
> 
> Or use 'find' as wet chicken says. *


I don't show anything past the folders..









man alive.. am I missing something here?! I must be the biggest dork around?! (please reassure me I am NOT!)


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *Look in \windows
> The file name is hosts with an S on the end *


So wouldn't that make it hostss ?


----------



## Whittibo

Geeze MasterPo.. your all over the internet aren't you.. how on earth do you keep up?! 

ok.. now I must cook dinner.. can't believe the family thinks that eating is more important then solving this stupid popUNDER problem I am having!!


----------



## john1

_Quote_
I don't show anything past the folders.. 
_End quote_

Well you didnt show much past the folders,
just a few files.
But thats quite a long list of files,
thats where it probably is.


----------



## Wet Chicken

Oh good what's for dinner! NiteHawk and I will be right over 

(_with my luck you're probably having chicken_)


----------



## john1

can i have dinner too?
would that make you a hostess



hosts with an ess


----------



## Whittibo

OH geeze.. we ARE having chicken!!! how did you guess??

I would love to be a Hosts with an ess.. how fast can you be here cause the "Schwans Quik Tators" will only take about 10 minutes!! 

I am just lucky hubby hasn't noticed the time.. boy.. must be some football game..


----------



## Whittibo

OK John.. thanks to your handy dandy drawing skills.. I went back and sure enough.. 

it wasn't there.. 

why don't I have a hosts file??  I want a hosts file like John has..


----------



## john1

i spose you'll have to put one there


----------



## john1

for later ...


----------



## Whittibo

can I have yours  you can bring it when you come for dinner..


----------



## Whittibo

OHHH.. goody .. your bringing dessert!! perfect.. I love cake!!  just don't tell me how many calories are in each piece.. and then it's considered calorie free..


----------



## MaryBeth

oh my gosh! you guys were having a party without me!  lol
so how is candy's puter problems coming along? i vote for resetting it by taking out the battery for five minutes! (the neatest trick on the planet) lol so is there any cake left for me?


----------



## Whittibo

Of COURSE there is some cake left for you. com'on over and get some. and I think there is some chicken left too! 

MaryBeth.. I have to applaud you for that idea! heck.. that trick helped both our computers.. why wouldn't it help hers!?


----------



## MaryBeth

oh yeaaaaaaaaa whittibo... it just might work!


----------



## john1

Hi,

Rest assured, AcaCandy would have looked at that.
Without 'happy beeps' AcaCandy already knows roughly where
the problem lies.
The power supply was probably running on its back-up battery
for a while, then that would have been exhausted.
After a few days, when power returned, the two newer ones
have failed, and the Celeron was OK.
I would imagine there is something about the new mobos, or
their power supply units that has let them down under these
odd conditions.

One thing that comes to mind is 'Switched supplies', i would
expect the newer ones to be 'Switched supplies', but it is
possible that the older one has a more traditional supply unit.
Namely, a transformer type.

It is possible that the newer transformerless units may have
reacted badly to the supply variations.

The traditional transformer units are far more forgiving of any
glitches or spikes.

Hope it gets sorted, John


----------



## ~Candy~

Well, the diagnosis is in on the first one 

Motherboard no good 

But the good news is the cpu is ok, and that is the major $. I actually only paid $158 plus tax for the combo unit, and on my pricewatch emails, the P4 2.4 chip is still pricing out out $162, so in essence, I got the motherboard for free, so I guess you get what you pay for.

I'm having to translate in Spanish, even though I do pretty well, with techical stuff, a bit gets lost in the translation, but I'm being told that the power supply I used wasn't the right voltage for the motherboard, thus the reason for its demise. I'm still investigating that story as in my opinion, an ATX power supply is an ATX power supply.

The damage on the first one, diagnostics, $150 pesos, new motherboard $1200 pesos, then a call back later telling me the case/power supply couldn't be used, so add another $600 pesos. I asked for a little discount, and was waived the diagnostics on the dead board.

Should have more info in the morning. I haven't ripped the other one apart yet, but I have a different case/power supply on that one, so I wonder what the story will be on it


----------



## john1

Interesting.
Please keep up the news.
John


----------



## Whittibo

GOOD GREIF.. what is the exchange rate?? I hope you did well in Vegas.. your gonna need it!

now.. can you contact the manufacturer and make sure there isn't a problem with those boards.. tell them both failed.. see what they say?! isn't there a warrentee?

man, that's some bad news to come home too.. I am sorry candy. kinda like coming home to a child on their death bed!  and not knowing there was even a problem!! 

keep us posted.. and just for fun.. try the battery thing..


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *OHHH.. goody .. your bringing dessert!! perfect.. I love cake!!  just don't tell me how many calories are in each piece.. and then it's considered calorie free..  *


I've always been told you can cancel the calories with diet cokes 

Peso exchange rate about 10.80, mas o menos today, so total bill so far less than $180....still doesn't make me happy, but I guess it could be worse.....sure warranty in Mexico  , just like the TrippLite UPS it was connected to.......fine printe, equipment coverage available in US or Canada only.........so why the *#*# do they sell them here then  

Oh, and I did the battery thing after the cmos jumper setting


----------



## Whittibo

well.. lets see.. for warrentee work.. couldn't you just haul those things up to Vegas and claim it happened there..  I won't tell.. 

I am sorry this all happened.. what a rotten way to end your vacation in Vegas.. or is Mexico the vacation?! humm.. guess it can go either way.. 

And you think them doing the work is cheaper then you just fixing it.. heck.. you have all of us here to help you.. we could do it.. look how we beat that DELL into submission..


----------



## ~Candy~

There is nothing to fix, the motherboard is blown, so the price of the new one is what it is, and I beat them into submission to install it for free. So, it was going to be the same price whether I picked up the pieces and put it together, or if I took them my video card, hard drive, ram, cdrom (in the case they said they couldn't use, but I will get it back) and have them put it together, when I go there tomorrow, they'll turn it on for me, and I'll see that it is happily saying the right words for my cpu, ram, etc. pay them, and go on my merry way  although a bit poorer


----------



## john1

Did they venture any opinion as to why the mobo got damaged ?


----------



## Whittibo

OK.. gotta ask stupid question here.. sorry.. 

WHAT IS A MOBO???

oh.. shoot.. I think it stands for MOther BOard?! man.. if I use my brain once in awhile, I won't have to ask stupid questions.. 

(now can someone tell me if I am right?!)


----------



## NiteHawk

You're right!!


----------



## NiteHawk

That's ok, I always thought WC stood for Water Closet, until I met Wet Chicken


----------



## MaryBeth

glad you got it all figured out candy! figuring it out is half the problem..the money and time to fix it the other half. 
i have switched servers and now can't get my email up! it's always something with computers! gotta love 'em! 
i ran an ethernet like 25 feet to network the computers. now computer #2 is running sooooooo much slower than computer #1! i hadn't counted on that! i got a wireless router but i needed wireless ethernet cards that i hadn't planned on at 50$ a crack! maybe later on that one! okay, anyway...good nite all!


----------



## NiteHawk

See if this will help you MaryBeth

http://www.wown.com/j_helmig/guide.htm


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *Did they venture any opinion as to why the mobo got damaged ? *


As I mentioned about, something silly about the voltage on the power supply not being correct for the board. It's one up on me, both boards were running fine before I left.

On your email MB, you have to change your incoming pop3 and outgoing SMTP settings.


----------



## Whittibo

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *As I mentioned about, something silly about the voltage on the power supply not being correct for the board. It's one up on me, both boards were running fine before I left.
> 
> *


Yeah.. that sounds fishy. didn't you say you have had these for about 8 months?! well I dont' know how long you spent in Vegas.. but it seems weird that they would wait until you weren't even HOME till the power supply decided it was the wrong one!

did you buy all the parts/pieces in Mexico? do they have a different voltage or something?

well.. guess it doesn't matter now.. but what a bummer!


----------



## ~Candy~

The power supply and case were purchased here, and I used the cdrom drive and some ram from another system. The motherboard and cpu were the new additions from Fry's Electronics in Vegas. Just doesn't make sense to me. When I pick up the rebuilt one today, I'll be testing my other cpu to be sure it's ok before I do anything on that one.

And no, the voltage here is the same, nothing else blew up


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *That's ok, I always thought WC stood for Water Closet, until I met Wet Chicken  *


Hehehe


----------



## almostsmart

Hey Candy,

I've always been told that a UPS system acts similar to a power strip and protects your computer. It's supposed to filter the peaks and dips. Supposedly they are better than the strips.

I believe I would call mfg. or store (was it LV) and tell them they both blew and WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO ABOUT IT! Throw them the ball and see what they do.

Not your fault the MOBO were vacationing in Mexico when they had problems. 

Will be watching for the PM when you get caught up. That translation stuff takes time, I know.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by almostsmart:_
> *I've always been told that a UPS system acts similar to a power strip and protects your computer. It's supposed to filter the peaks and dips. Supposedly they are better than the strips.
> *


Well there is no question that a UPS is better than a MOV or a power strip. There isn't even a comparison. It's like comparing roller skates to Star Treks Enterprise 

First of all a power strip will lose its ability to filter as time goes on. A UPS will can last for 10 years depending on where it's kept and how it's used. It is basically a battery which acts like a giant capacitor to filter everything out. They are like a brick wall and they filter out the ripple that on the AC and even if Candy has a small one I would still be VERY surprised if it had anything to do with her problems here. I have a Smart UPS 700 and it is one of the most reliable and best things that I ever bought for my computer. Remember when there was that power outage a few months back? It let me stay on-line and using my computer for around an hour while the power was out. They are highly recommended for every person who has a computer


----------



## ~Candy~

Too bad the receipt for the backup power supply it was connected to was purchased in Mexico. Fine print, equipment guaranteed in US and Canada only


----------



## Whittibo

DANG.. didn't you lose that receipt?? 

I would go for what Almost suggested and see what happens.. heck.. you wouldnt' believe the things I get "taken care of" just for asking/whining/complaing/crying.. 

and I think I have to have one of those things WC is talking about.. where do I get it.. can I get one for $2.50 with free shipping.. and how do I install it??  will you all help me 

my power surges here ALL THE TIME.. even in good weather!! and if I could stay online while the power was out.. WHEW.. HEAVEN.. I'd be in HEAVEN!!!!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *and I think I have to have one of those things WC is talking about.. where do I get it.. *


Clickity - Click 

You could even get by with a Back-UPS-CS.

They are not cheap but they ARE worth every penny and they go on sale sometimes too. I'll see if I can find one for you


----------



## Whittibo

OK.. I clickety-clicked.. and it went over my head.. now you have to tell me what one I need.. where to get it.. and how much it's gonna set me back?!


----------



## almostsmart

Candy where are you laying the fault with this failure? The Power Supply or the MOBO?

By the way have you checked the Power Supply? Did I miss something about the UPS did it also go bad?

Still, rather strange both boards went so close together. Yet one bad batch of components going in just might work that way. Have you confirmed the second MOBO is bad yet?

WC :up: You got it right its inherent in the battery.

My experience is with UPS on server system but I have very high regard for them. I think its great they have lowered in price so they are affordable on our home systems. I'm old enough to remember when they were unbelievably high.

Candy, be sure to keep us up on progress.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by almostsmart:_
> *
> WC :up: You got it right its inherent in the battery.
> 
> My experience is with UPS on server system but I have very high regard for them. I think its great they have lowered in price so they are affordable on our home systems. I'm old enough to remember when they were unbelievably high.
> *


They are basically the same product, just geared for the home user. I agree it is about time that they brought down the price. It used to be you had to admire them from afar, and drool over the magazine pages that advertised them (_or was that playboy... hehehe just kidding_  )

Everyone should buy one if they don't already have one. Your computer will love you


----------



## ~Candy~

One system is back up and running.

(While in Vegas, just to answer the price on UPS, I picked one up at OfficeDepot, delivered to the door for about $45ish (after $10 rebate), it was an APC 500 something, I haven't seen them that cheap since though.

Anyway, back to me  Definitely the motherboard is gone, R.I.P. Power supply is fine. I don't think this guy is the sharpest tack in the box though, the 'voltage' connector he is speaking of is on the newer ATX power supplies. If your board has wake on lan, it is connected there, so I'm still believing that somehow when the backup power supply drained, and the power came back on, that is when the board got zapped.....at least until someone else can prove me wrong  Going to rip second one apart today (brought a 300 watt power supply with me from Vegas, so will test that first, then the cmos jumper, then the battery) then strip it down for the final attack


----------



## Whittibo

HEY.. I can afford $45ish!!! 

And hey.. I think your account of what happened sounds correct to me. so wouldn't it be the fault of the backup power supply.. humm.. I think you should call them and tell them that it didn't protect the surge!! 

good luck on that second one. hopefully the news won't be as bad as the first..


----------



## ~Candy~

http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do?level=SK&id=727711&location_info=_SK_727711

There's the one I got back in July, I see it's a bit pricey now, but keep an eye on it. It came with a free power strip surge protector too


----------



## griffinspc

Just had to see what a thread that had 2220 posts was about and what do I see an ad.


----------



## Whittibo

OMG.. where is an AD??









hey.. this is the coolest thread on this whole forum!!! (never mind that it's one of only about 5 that I have ever seen.. )  who needs anything else. This thread covers just about everything you would ever need to know!! and a cool battery trick on top of that!


----------



## john1

ad - vertisement


----------



## griffinspc

Well, click Candy's link and Office depot to boot. LOL


----------



## Whittibo

NAHHH.. that's not an AD-vertisment


----------



## ~Candy~

Hey griff, welcome to Dell


----------



## Whittibo

Well Candy.. any news yet on that second one???


----------



## griffinspc

As Radar would say Dedoubletoothpicks candy.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *One system is back up and running.
> 
> (While in Vegas, just to answer the price on UPS, I picked one up at OfficeDepot, delivered to the door for about $45ish (after $10 rebate), it was an APC 500 something*


WOW, the replacement batteries alone cost more than that 

Great deal if you can find it


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *
> hey.. this is the coolest thread on this whole forum!!! *


Yep I agree! I'm just waiting to see what happens to the formating of the board when we reach 100,000 views


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *HEY.. I can afford $45ish!!!
> *


Here's a couple for ya... 

Clickity One

Clickity Two

Clickity Three

Clickity Four

Clickity Five


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by griffinspc:_
> *Just had to see what a thread that had 2220 posts was about and what do I see an ad.   *


stick around griffinspc! it's hard to tell what you'll come up with around here!

hello everybody! i'm glad candy is on her way to get up and running again. i finally got some work done on mine. i got them networked and online at the same time! yeaaaaaaaa! now mom can get some computer time too! i changed my isp and not sure yet if that was a good idea...i did have a good virus protection on the old isp...i dont' think i'm covered on this one! any suggestions out there? okay, i'll be around... yell if you want me! lol


----------



## griffinspc

Thanks for the invite MaryBeth. I'm afraid I might get hooked though and start actually reading ads


----------



## griffinspc

For sale, One New PC


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *i did have a good virus protection on the old isp...i dont' think i'm covered on this one! *


Does that mean that you don't have virus protection on your computer?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by griffinspc:_
> *For sale, one new PC.
> 
> *


Does that PC have rabies? It looks like it's foaming at the mouth


----------



## griffinspc

That pc is actually an almost indestuctable foam that harden's in about 5 minutes according to what I read. The guy's nuts but the pc is a total $5000 screamer.


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *Does that mean that you don't have virus protection on your computer? *[/QUOTE
> 
> i have eScorcher on my computer but i had a mail armory on the other isp and it would scan the email coming in.. i just felt safer than i do now! what do you got on yours wc?


----------



## MaryBeth

heyyyyyyyy how come i can't see the picture of the computer for sale????


----------



## john1

Hi Mary-beth,

I dunno how anyone can see it ....

http://us.f1f.yahoofs.com/bc/3f955eb1_6b88/bc/stuff/New+PC.jpg

http://us.f1f.yahoofs.com/bc/3f955eb1_6b88/bc

The requested URL is a directory, and directory accessing is disabled on this server.

Thats as far as i can get.

How come wet chicken can access where others can't ?


----------



## john1

maybe he's a member of that club ... ?


----------



## MaryBeth

look here what i found:
"One Virus Engine Is Not Enough: The Case for Maximizing Network Protection with Multiple Anti-Virus " 
that is my point exactly! i found that reading the "networking for dummies" nitehawk sent me! thanks nitehawk... i didn't see any hints as to what to do with the extra cable i had to run though  so i am set out to find another virus protection! what? is everyone sleeping already? okay, i'm with you... good nite all!


----------



## MaryBeth

me thinks the big guy is magic!


----------



## MaryBeth

now i have to learn how to do the settings so my son can work the printer and scanner from his computer and how i can check up on his computer from mine! oh hahahahahhahahaha (picture mad scientist here ) maybe i should make a new thread?


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i'm outa here....good nite john!


----------



## john1

Nite - nite


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *what do you got on yours wc?  *


I use Norton, It is by far the best and most widely used AV. You can get a free 30 trial of it at their web site. You can even get the full version for free with some rebates, but I haven't seen any lately. Candy might be able to find it for you though. She finds amazing deals


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by griffinspc:_
> *That pc is actually an almost indestuctable foam that harden's in about 5 minutes according to what I read*


The foam might be indestructible but I assure you the computer isn't, especially when you shut off its air supply like that


----------



## MaryBeth

thanks big guy! maybe you or candy can come up with a site for the nortons for me? how about any sites to tell me how to do the settings so my son's computer can access my printer, etc.? and how i can do it from my computer (if that isn't illigal???) i went searching for the nortons, but i think you guys have the monopoly on finding everthing... me thinks you magic!


----------



## MaryBeth

so how come you can see the picture when john and i can't?


----------



## Wet Chicken

Ancient Chinese secret







<-- Chicken Egg


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *WOW, the replacement batteries alone cost more than that
> 
> Great deal if you can find it  *


You got that right, I had to replace the battery in another APC until while there too, think it was right around $40.  That was before the other one went on sale though.


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *now i have to learn how to do the settings so my son can work the printer and scanner from his computer and how i can check up on his computer from mine! oh hahahahahhahahaha (picture mad scientist here ) maybe i should make a new thread?  *


You can network the printer by just sharing it from the one it's connected on, then have him find it on his, double click on it and install it on his. Good luck on the scanner, I hear there are some that can be networked but not many.


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *I use Norton, It is by far the best and most widely used AV. You can get a free 30 trial of it at their web site. You can even get the full version for free with some rebates, but I haven't seen any lately. Candy might be able to find it for you though. She finds amazing deals  *


Just picked up a copy of Norton Systemworks 2003 and McAfee Version 7 (although I have seen Version 8 too) all free after rebate and proof of prior ownership rebate (usually the inside first page of user's manual or an old cd, either or, gets mailed in with the upgrade part of the rebate).

Watch OfficeMax.com, CompUSA.com, Outpost.com, sooner or later at one or the other.

My closet is so full of free stuff, I can't fit the expensive stuff


----------



## ~Candy~

MB! Look here!

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?postid=1234951#post1234951


----------



## griffinspc

RE: Super Computer photo

OK, sometimes, and I have no idea why, I've found you have to re-paste the photo URL into the image placeholders to get the image visible again. Weird. Hope it works, page 149 at the bottom. With a slower connection if all you see is the placeholder after the page loads you can sometimes right click on the paceholder and choose "show picture".

And to the above comment; He has this thing water cooled. I have more photos but you get the idea.


----------



## Whittibo

You can get a Norton System Works Pro 2003 for around $8

It's $10 to start with, then -$2 coupon code and free shipping. I had to pay .66 cents for sales tax though.. 

http://store.yahoo.com/glob2000/synosy20proo.html

the coupon code is g2g2


----------



## Wet Chicken

Mary Beth, check out your local library. They should have a free copy of it for you. Don't worry if it is a year or two old because when you first use Live Update it will convert it to the newest version  


griffinspc - Yeah a lot of overclockers use that water cooled system. I don't overclock but I gotta get me one of those cool radiators


----------



## griffinspc

WetChick, If you get a chance sometime check out MaximumPC. The hard copy mag is the most expensive PC mag on the market but it's also the most sophisticated.

They have a modeling contest for PC cases where that photo came from.

You would not believe some of the machines these people put together.

One of my last issues, the guy had 19 monitors arranged in a semi-circle in front of him at eye level and above and below. He had, I think, 7 high power PC's sync'd so that, get this, he could play his flight sim and see wing tip to wing tip, and horizon up to horizon low without having to use his toggle.

Now my first question is, why not just get a pilot's license? Cripes, it would be cheaper.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by griffinspc:_
> *WetChick*


Ooooh I like that! It sounds sexy 



> _Originally posted by griffinspc:_
> *If you get a chance sometime check out MaximumPC*


OK thanks ! I love learning new things 

...and yeah you're right, that guy should buy a plane. It would be cheaper


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *Ancient Chinese secret
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <-- Chicken Egg  *


hahahhaa you mean chicken egg phooie!


----------



## MaryBeth

MB! Look here!

http://forums.techguy.org/showthrea...951#post1234951

okay thanks candy...i'm on my wayyyyyyy------------>


----------



## MaryBeth

man, you know what i have been going thru! i signed onto an isp that does not like xp...i'm telling you the truth! i have had nothing but trouble until i deleted it out of my system! whew~ okay, now i even got some little buddies of my own here.... all i need to know is how to drag and drop them here-----> is anybody out there?


----------



## Whittibo

I am out here.. but your showing offline.. 
sooooo.. where do you HAVE your little buddies.. that's the trick.. see the EmotiPad will actually put in the image tags for you.. and your little buddies must be hosted on a website somewhere in order for it to work.. which means if you have an image on your desktop.. it won't show here to us.. only to you..


----------



## Wet Chicken

Mary Beth do you have a server to load them up to?

If not you can use one of mine, as long as you don't have a gazillion (_technical term_) of them


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *Mary Beth do you have a server to load them up to?
> 
> If not you can use one of mine, as long as you don't have a gazillion (technical term) of them  *


thanks there big guy! i have them downloaded onto my desktop! what would make a difference in putting them in your server? i am not sure what you mean by that but i appreciate your help, as always! i thought wittibo said something about dragging and dropping them lil guys! anyway, i can't do that! let me know about the server okay...


----------



## Whittibo

MaryBeth.. 
do you have the EmotiPad? 
The images have to be located on the internet.. because in order for me to view the image, it actually has to link back to a site.. not your desktop.. (because the system can't retreive the image from YOUR desktop when I go to view it)

for instance.. right click on this image, and choose properties..









you'll see that it links back to a website.. 

does that help?! so yes.. you will have to host the images on the net somewhere.. there are many free servers.. and usually your ISP will give you 'some' web space.. problem is.. usually you don't get a lot.. about 10mb and if you become obsessed with these the way most do, you can fill up 10mb pretty quickly.. and if you find a free server, then you have to make sure they allow hotlinking..


----------



## MaryBeth

oh, thanks whittibo! i think i am getting what you are saying. let me check into it...


----------



## Whittibo

another thing.. if you do have the emotipad.. then the stock images that are in there, they are already hosted on an account.. and then you can just search websites and drag and drop them into your emotipad, and use them hotlinked from the site they are hosted at already. 

like that one I posted above.. it's already hosted on a site.. you wouldn't have to move it. There are LOADS of images out there on sites that let you hotlink.. problem is.. some could be lost here and there if the place you hotlinked to ever moves their images..


----------



## MaryBeth

since my isp is new i will have to find out about the web space. i'll let you know....


----------



## MaryBeth

i wish i could do it from my desktop....would be easy then!


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i'm going to get off now... good nite whittibo... talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## Whittibo

Welp.. sorry I missed you.. I was helping kids with their cross-stitching projects.. (I think I am hooked on that now?!  )
anyway.. you could do it from your desktop.. but that would require you uploading every single image.. it's much easier to just drag them and drop them in as you go.. 

If you haven't gotten an emotipad yet.. please let me know.. I have a special link that will save you $3.00 .. you can also download one for 14 days to see if you like it or not.. but please PM me if you don't have one yet!! 

Have a great nights sleep.. see ya tomorrow!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *since my isp is new i will have to find out about the web space. i'll let you know.... *


Okey-dokey ! If they don't give you any web space then it's not a problem. It wouldn't take long to load them up to one of my servers. If you decide to try to get a free server then you should know that most free host frown against using their space just to load images. You could go there one day and find them all missing  Make sure you keep backups on your hard drive for safe keeping


----------



## ~Candy~

WC, I might need something like that, trying to get my OE inbox from one location to another.


----------



## Whittibo

Candy.. you dont' have any webspace on your ISP? my server actually gives me 50mb which is a lot.. I just found that out last week..


----------



## ~Candy~

I probably do, but don't feel like communicating at the moment in total spanish to find out how to use it if I do


----------



## Whittibo

LOL.. well.. heck.. guess that's as good as a reason as any!

hey.. what ever became of that second computer? did I miss something??


----------



## ~Candy~

Still sitting on floor, does the same thing as the other one did, comes on and just sits there and stares at me. Assuming it's the motherboard too, going to wait until I can't stand the celeron anymore before I make a decision on mine....the other one, well, I HAD to get it up and running


----------



## Whittibo

WHAT?! don't you dare tell me that the other one was hubbies?? man.. if it was.. your ARE wonder woman!!


----------



## ~Candy~

Yep 

That would be the reason that one had urgency


----------



## Whittibo

now THAT'S why I don't let my husband touch a computer!! 

Well.. your a far better woman then I! I am so selfish, that I would have taken care of mine first.. and wouldn't even have had a second thought about it!


----------



## Whittibo

Oops.. I was also going to tell you that if WC doens't show up soon, and you want to transfer those files over.. the PM me and I'll set you up on my server..


----------



## MaryBeth

don't have time to chat now, in between coming and going. this is what my isp answered back...am i making a web page here? 

We can understand your concern and are glad to assist you in this regard. We are happy to inform you that as an SBC Yahoo! Internet services member, you are provided with a free GeoCities Homepage. You can have 15MB of space and all the tools you need to create your own exciting web page.


----------



## Whittibo

ok.. your not really making a webSITE as much as you are just hosting your images, then linking to them later. 

before we go further.. ya gotta tell me if you got an EmotiPad.. because this is all for nothing if that's not what your trying to do.. LOL.. 

also.. I contacted my server, and can set up accounts and have people use space on my server too.. so that's pretty cool..


----------



## MaryBeth

i don't have emotipad YET! lol do i need it and the web page then huh? i will get it too then. you guys are terrific! sing herewe are family....da da da da da... ) hahaha talk to you all later... byyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Whittibo

YOUR TOO MUCH!!

see ya later MaryBeth!! we'll get you hooked up, no problem!!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *WC, I might need something like that, trying to get my OE inbox from one location to another. *


No Problem Candy  How big is the pst? Some of those can get very big  If I don't have the space then I'll find you a server to use, but I should have the space 

I'm basically going to do the same thing when I send my hard drive in. I can't send it to them with all of its information on it, so I'm going to save it on the server. Just hope it doesn't take "_that_" long of a time to upload/download


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:
> _ do i need it and the web page then huh?


All you need is a server to host your images (_which you already have_) and then you simply copy and paste them into your message  Takes only about 15 seconds. I can make you a tutorial on how to do it if you need one. Just let me know. Glad to help. Have a nice day. Batteries not included. Keep out of reach of children. Some settling may have occurred during shipment. For external use only, not to be swallowed. Do not use with bleach. Store in a cool, dry place. State and local taxes do not apply. Your mileage may very. Discontinue use if signs of rash appear. One winner per household


----------



## ~Candy~

I need to receive an email that is about 44 megs.......any ideas?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *I need to receive an email that is about 44 megs.......any ideas? *


44 megs!









Lions and tigers and bears... _OH MY_!

That's one big attachment









Let me see what I can find *scratches head*









Hope you don't have dial up  If so, it might be best to simply put it on a CD/DVD and just mail it to yourself and load it from the CD/DVD when you receive it. (_just a temporary idea_)


----------



## ~Candy~

I think we've given up for now. It's copied to a laptop there, so eventually that laptop will be here 

Thanks for scratching around though


----------



## Wet Chicken

OK, I'll keep looking


----------



## MaryBeth

hahahahahhahaa big guy.... you kill me! hahahahhaha


----------



## MaryBeth

hey, so tell me, is what i am wanting a web page? it's offering me a web page


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *hey, so tell me, is what i am wanting a web page? it's offering me a web page *


Take the web page. Send me all of your emoticons and I will convert them into a web page that you can simply copy and paste them from.

Easy as pie 

The best thing that I like about this thread is that nothing is


----------



## MaryBeth

well, they are wanting me to pick what i want on the web page and stuff.... something isn't right here. am i asking them for the wrong thing maybe?


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, is this what i want? Edit HTML code, create subdirectories, copy, rename, upload and delete files.


----------



## Wet Chicken

You don't need to edit any code. All you need is the server, the smilies, and a comfortable chair


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, let me see what i can get then, cause thoes are the only two choices they are offering me. i will get it... hang tight big guy


----------



## NiteHawk

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *I need to receive an email that is about 44 megs.......any ideas? *


I presume that you want to Xfer a file _from_ you, _to _ you.
Why not use one of the IM chat clients and do a file Xfer from "Candy_1" to "1_ydnaC"? AIM, ICQ, or Yahoo should all do the trick.


----------



## ~Candy~

Working on it that way now, zipped into half the size, it's taking FOREVER......only have way done and I think I started it around 5 ish, 2 hours and 45 minutes *sigh* Hopefully I won't get booted off prior to the finish.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *Why not use one of the IM chat clients and do a file Xfer from "Candy_1" to "1_ydnaC"? *


This is OK for small files, but for big files like hers it can be nerve racking. If for any reason her connection gets booted off then she wasted all that time 

I wonder if there are any download managers that allow you to use an IM?


----------



## john1

You might be able to find someone who uses a radio ISP
I think they are pretty fast.
Thing is, can you get reception in Mexico ?


----------



## john1

if you use a download manager,
and you get dropped or kicked off,
it will reconnect,
and resume from where it left off.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *... hang tight big guy *


----------



## john1

i dont know what an I.M. facility is ...


----------



## Whittibo

I think that is "instant messaging"


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *if you use a download manager,and you get dropped or kicked off,it will reconnect,and resume from where it left off. *


From a web site, but I don't know if it works that way with a IM utility. If it does then that would be great.

Hey not to get off topic (_as if_) but this is one mean penquin...


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *i dont know what an I.M. facility is ... *


AIM, ICQ, or Yahoo.


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


upload, download, hang tight, hang loose! ya'all know my language!


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *AIM, ICQ, or Yahoo. *


MSN Messenger  It fininshed! Thank God, it was zipped with StuffIT to about 23,000 KB and I have it now unzipped and it shows 46,290. Now, just need to transfer it to 'his' inbox 

And yes WC, it was nerve wrecking  I had a dream my computer crashed


----------



## Whittibo

OHHH.. I HATE computer dreams.. I have been known to grab my electric blanket controler, and use it as my mouse, then throw a fit because it isn't working on my 'screen'.. 

well Candy.. glad you got that taken care of.. next time your in Vegas, you'll have to set that thing up with the FTP program.. that will make life a LOT easier for you


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *And yes WC, it was nerve wrecking  I had a dream my computer crashed*


Hehehe yep, been there  I had to do the same thing for my computer a few years ago, only it took me a lot longer than one shot to get it done 

It was moving at a snails pace and then about 3/4 of the way threw it would just disconnect 

I'm really glad that it worked out for you :up:



> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *upload, download, hang tight, hang loose! ya'all know my language!*


----------



## MaryBeth

i do! i do! mmmmmmmm just in time for turkey day!


----------



## MaryBeth

i am going in circles here! they gave me an address to my web page! lol i am tempted to do it! just what everyone wants to see is pictures of me and my family huh! i have made call upon call and they just send me in circles, none can answer my questions. i can't change my account name and one name rules my whole account! now did you follow that? soooooooo maybe i'll put up a web site! lol 
glad you are out of the woods candy! computers can be a big pill sometimes!


----------



## Filewasp

serial number shoud be on the back of the case


----------



## Filewasp

sorry I thought I was at the end of the thread!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *i do! i do! mmmmmmmm just in time for turkey day! *


OK let me type it up and I'll send it to you, give me a day or two 

Did you see how much they charge for their hams? 

Every year we drive past their store and we laugh at all of the people who stand in line and pay all of that money, when they could do the _same exact think themselves at home_ 

Got lots of recipes from when I attended cooking school, so if you need a particular one just let me know. This glaze is also good on chicken, ribs and turkey too 

You don't need to use the web space to put up pictures or make a web site. You could just use it for storage (_as in smilies, hint hint_)


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Filewasp:_
> *sorry I thought I was at the end of the thread! *


----------



## MaryBeth

hey big guy, you got a scanner? you could scan it over to me! now you are talking my language! lol 
i got the web site i guess.... so tell me what to do now...


----------



## MaryBeth

hey filewasp, welcome aboard! you fit right in! lol


----------



## Filewasp

thanks Mary Beth, guess It was more like "at the end of my wits!" Do you all use ICQ to transfer files to each other? Surprised I haven't heard it mentioned before.


----------



## MaryBeth

first time i heard about it too filewasp...you can never know what you'll learn here... something new just about every day! and never an end to the laughs! lol


----------



## Filewasp

Trying to get to 100 posts but for real, ICQ has a great file transfer system. You put what you want into your shared file and provide your ICQ # to the person you want to transfer files too, also putting them on your access list into your shared file. I'll look to see how big of a file it will transfer, etc. This is one huge thread!


----------



## MaryBeth

well, the wet chicken said if you get shut down in the middle of it,(transfer), you'd lose all of it! that doesn't sound so safe to me.


----------



## Filewasp

no it doesn't. Right you are there.


----------



## Filewasp

here's 5 posts 1


----------



## MaryBeth

hey big guy, got one for you:
http://www.arcamax.com/cgi-bin/pez/15966/175867
scroll down to see it! lol


----------



## Filewasp

this is redundant 2


----------



## Filewasp

I'll look around for any ideas of Ftp's 3


----------



## Filewasp

Just one more. Thanks 4


----------



## Filewasp

Thanks ok see if I can get an avatar up now 5


----------



## MaryBeth

you needed 100 to get an avatar up? see, i learned something new here today already! lol


----------



## MaryBeth

this thread is up to help all that pass this way! hahahahahahhaaa!


----------



## MaryBeth

HAPPY VETERAN'S DAY! THANK YOU! I LOVE YOU AND APPRECIATE YOU! :up:


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *hey big guy, you got a scanner? you could scan it over to me! now you are talking my language! lol
> i got the web site i guess.... so tell me what to do now... *


Yep I have a scanner. In fact I have three. Two of them are still in the boxes  I'll see if I have any OCR software on this computer.

Do you know how to use winzip?

If so, put all of your smilies in a folder and zip it up and send it to me. I will make you a web page so that you can copy and paste your smilies in your post. Do you have a FTP client? If so then upload all of your smilies to your server. Make a directory and call it something like *pics*.

Most people do not use IM's because they are a major source of spam, viruses and spyware. But sometimes, like in Candy's case, you have no other choice.

MaryBeth that was a really good cartoon  Thank you


----------



## Filewasp

Thanks you two, as you can see I got my avatar thingy flappin' away.


----------



## Wet Chicken

I once swallowed a live wasp  Hehehe, it was in my can of Orange Crush


----------



## Whittibo

HEY.. the EmotiPad has it's own FTP'er.. all you have to do MaryBeth is insert your webpage info on your EmotiPad.. and then FTP/upload/remap all your smilies by the click of a button! 

because if you simply use a FTP program to upload them to your server.. then what happens is.. you have to go through and insert each image seperatly.. (I had to do that with a about 150 of them.. a friend was saving them all to her desktop because she was out of room on her ISP)

it was NOT fun.. I had to go through by hand and open each image, then drag and drop in.. so if you have your EP.. and you have images in there.. just use the FTP program it has..


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> * HEY.. the EmotiPad has it's own FTP'er.. *


Yeah I tried that feature. It took about an hour to load the pictures







...and then the pad stopped working 

A standard free FTP client can upload the _same_ smilies in about 5 minutes. Click HERE to check it out 



> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> * you have to go through and insert each image seperatly *


Not really, because I have a PHP program that will do it for her automatically


----------



## Whittibo

Sorry you had problems.. I have used my FTP a load of times... and only had a problem this last time since I changed servers. 

I did end up using a FTP program.. and that works great if you have your cache folder from your EP.. (still had problems even then loading them.. so for me it was a server problem.. not EP problem)

BUT.. what I was saying was, if she has been saving the images to her desktop, then the image isn't saved in her EP.. and she has to load the image to her server, then get the image into her EP.. 

how I have done that before is to load all the images onto FrontPage, and load the page and images up to my server.. BUT.. I am assuming here, that MB doesn't have all these programs.. (FTP program and FrontPage) it might be just as easy for her to just use the EmotiPad FTP in that case..


----------



## john1

Please tell me more about FTP.

like where is it ?


----------



## Wet Chicken

Some servers are slow, but in my case I don't think that was the problem. I think it was the way that emotipad interacted with the server. 

Same images, same server, with a FTP client and they all loaded quickly. I think MaryBeth can get a free copy of FrontPage Express if she wants to learn how to use it, but again, as soon as she sends me copies of the smilies I will load them all onto a page for her, and then all she has to do is just upload the one page which will take about 10 seconds


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *Please tell me more about FTP.
> 
> like where is it ? *


John click on the link I posted up above. It should explain everything for you there. If not just let me know


----------



## john1

I found something called a 'File transfer program'
that might be it ...

just seen your last post, i'll have a look


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *I found something called a 'File transfer program'
> that might be it ... *


BINGO!


----------



## john1

Right.
Ive run that program,
but i dunno what to do with it.

Does it have a help ?


----------



## Wet Chicken

That's not the FTP that you want. Just go to the link I posted above for CuteFTP and go to their downloads section. It should have a copy that you can download and play with  

It's VERY easy to use, so don't even bother opening up the instructions  

Enjoy


----------



## john1

found that 'quit'
gets you out.


----------



## john1

just seen your last post,
okay i will do that.


----------



## john1

Thanks Wet Chicken,

I didnt see it anywhere,
went to the downloads bit,

whereabouts is it ?


----------



## Whittibo

The FTP program I use is found here http://www.ftpplanet.com/download.htm

I never heard of FTP when I had to figure it out.. and that one was simple enough to use without even knowing what FTP was for! 

haven't ever tried another one.. so nothing to compare it to..


----------



## NiteHawk

For $40 I'm not it's that cute!


----------



## Wet Chicken

Here you go John. Try THIS


----------



## Whittibo

that one is $30 too.. the one I posted to is freeware for ever.. I have used it for a few years now, and works great for me..


----------



## Wet Chicken

I'm sorry, my bad. I thought John just wanted to *learn* more about FTP.

I didn't know he wanted to "_buy_" a program 

I didn't even know he had a server


----------



## Whittibo

I have a good question I hope you guys can help me with.. 
I have NO experience with databases.. none!! I only viewed my database ONCE and it freaked me out because I thought I would mess it up.. 

at any rate.. I have now switched from a Access Database to a MSSql data base.. now how do I read THAT database?


----------



## Wet Chicken

MSSql or MySQL?

Do you have a link?

I'm on my database right now making a new PHP program that will allow members to choose their own smilies when they go to post on a forum


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Filewasp:_
> *Thanks you two, as you can see I got my avatar thingy flappin' away. *


are you female or male filewasp? just curious! lol

hey big guy, i can put all my smileys in a zip file but then after that you lost me! i'm turning in now.... talk to you all tomorrow! sweet dreams now!


----------



## john1

did you say i need a server ... ?


----------



## john1

i have downloaded that freeware FTP,
thank you Whittibo.

Do i need a server ?


----------



## Wet Chicken

Yep 

Check to see if your ISP gives you one. Lots of times they do.


----------



## Whittibo

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *MSSql or MySQL?
> 
> *


I am using MSSql



> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *
> Do you have a link?
> 
> *


a link to what??


----------



## john1

It never crossed my mind to check to see
if my ISP gives me a server.

Could you tell me how to find out ?

My ISP is 'Freeserve'


----------



## john1

They have given me some webspace for a web-site.


----------



## john1

so much to learn, ... ...


----------



## Whittibo

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *MSSql or MySQL?
> 
> *


I am using MSSql



> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *
> Do you have a link?
> 
> *


a link to what??


----------



## Whittibo

Hey John.. if your ISP doesn't offer free webspace.. there are LOADS of servers who do.. usually you have to deal with popups and such.. but I have a list of free- very cheap servers if you need one. 

depending on what your going to do with it.. free can be really good!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *so much to learn, ... ... *


John, just find out your password, and username, and you can start to upload to your server 

Whittibo - I should have guessed that it was a rip off from Microsoft 

I don't know anything about it *BUT* I'm sure if it is like the other programs that MS has ripped off then it must be a lot like the original MySQL.


----------



## Whittibo

OK.. very confused now.. how did my post end up there twice at different times?? that's weird.. 

I thougth my other post got lost, because it was after I posted the one that showed up twice.. man.. I am just so lost!

ok.. now.. I have to get found again.. 

Enterprise manager.. so that I can access my MSSql database?! anyone know anything about it? I am trying to search for it on Microsofts website right now.. but only have found the 'service packs for MS SQL techs".. or something like that..


----------



## Wet Chicken

Click HERE to learn how to use MSSql. Enjoy 

BTW, PHP is the language that i'm writing those forums in that I told you about


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *OK.. very confused now.. how did my post end up there twice at different times?? *


I don't know. I just thought that you had a studder


----------



## john1

> John, just find out your password, and username, and you can start to upload to your server


 

I have a server ?


----------



## john1

I have to go to bed,
to sleep it off ...


----------



## Whittibo

John.. you think your confused.. well.. I have developed a studder at the young age of (almost) 36!! 
AND.. I just got even more confused with that link the ChickenMan sent me too.. I think it's going to take more then "sleeping it off" for me..  

I might need to grab that bottle that's hidden WAY under the kitchen cabinet.. (which would really help me deal with my kids' behaviour problems that they have suddenly acquired tonight too) 

hope things look up for you tomorrow John.. let us know what you find out!!


----------



## Wet Chicken

John you said "_They have given me some webspace for a web-site._" so yes you have a server


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *I might need to grab that bottle that's hidden WAY under the kitchen cabinet*


If you're going to try to learn MSSql then I hope it's a big bottle 

Is there any reason why you don't just use MySQL? It's accepted worldwide, just like American Express 

It would be crazy for your host to use just MSSql, and not also have MySQL available.

Also, how are you backing up your SQL database for the forum? You _are_ making backups I hope  Unless you are installing some new features, you really shouldn't need to learn how to do anything other than backups (_which should be part of your ACP_) and restoring, which should be rather straight forward 

Just don't ever click on where it says "_Drop Table_"


----------



## Whittibo

The forum I use only uses MS SQL.. not MY SQL.. so I had to go with MS SQL.. 

the server gives me I think a couple of the MY SQL data bases, but I don't use them.. don't have a reason to ?! (yet?)

I was just doing some changes that required me to access the database.. (well.. I was GOING to do some changes... now I don't know if they are all that important) 

and the server has the backups.. but I better look into that too.. I think it was something about "tape backups?" would that make since?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *and the server has the backups.. but I better look into that too.. I think it was something about "tape backups?" would that make since? *


Please don't confuse the _server_ backups with the _database_ backups 

If you lose your database your server isn't going to be able to restore it 

Your database should store things like your topics/post/members/admin and things like that.

Your ACP should have a built in way to back up the database. All good forum software have this feature


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *They have given me some webspace for a web-site. *


yes, see that is exactly what they gave me! is that the same as a server or not you think?


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, should have read all the posts before i said anything! sorrry! i am with you now.... got it all under control! HA! lol


----------



## MaryBeth

hey big guy...dumb question okay, when i zip my folder and send it, will it be gone off my desktop?


----------



## MaryBeth

okayyyyyyyy never mind...i sent if off just fine!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *okayyyyyyyy never mind...i sent if off just fine! *


ehhh.... no you didn't  The file needs to be in a .zip format


----------



## MaryBeth

okay Teach, teach!


----------



## MaryBeth

ahhhhhhhh hey big guy, it just opened easy for me! now what's up with that?


----------



## ChfTx

I haven't read the whole thread, but pleeeeeeeeeeeese tell me it doesn't take that long to re-install win95, errrr 98...!!


----------



## Whittibo

oh ChfTx.. are you SURE you are strong enough to withstand the pressure? cause a couple of us crumbled under it.. never got ours working 100%..  
if you got what it takes.. it can be done.. we have the techys.. we can build a bigger stronger faster (actually I heard 98 is slower then 95 is that true?) anyway.. good luck to you.. your in good hands with these guys.. they won't let you down!!


----------



## ChfTx

I think I remember reading this thread when it first got going......It's taken me all night to realize it's the same one....lol


----------



## Whittibo

It's ok you re-read it again.. brings back old memories doens't it?!

so was it better the second time around?


----------



## john1

i think 95 is faster than 98


----------



## MaryBeth

for sure i think 95 is faster!

hey big guy, what do you know about the zip thingy? did you get it to work?

chftx, you here in texas are you? welcome aboard matey! 

whittibo, you are killing me with the little men! ha ha ha ha


----------



## MaryBeth

Thanksgiving Poem

When I was a young turkey, new to the coop,
My big brother Mike took me out on the stoop,
Then he sat me down, and he spoke real slow,
And he told me there was something that I had to know;

His look and his tone I will always remember,
When he told me of the horrors of..... Black November;
"Come about August, now listen to me,
Each day you'll get six meals instead of just three.

"And soon you'll be thick, where once you were thin,
and you'll grow a big rubbery thing under your chin;
"And then one morning, when you're warm in your bed,
In'll burst the farmer's wife, and hack off your head;

"Then she 'll pluck out all your feathers so you're bald 'n pink,
And scoop out all your insides and leave ya lyin' in the sink;
"And then comes the worst part" he said not bluffing,
"She'll spread your cheeks and pack your rear with stuffing."

Well, the rest of his words were too grim to repeat,
I sat on the stoop like a winged piece of meat,
And decided on the spot that to avoid being cooked,
I'd have to lay low and remain overlooked;
I began a new diet of nuts and granola,
High-roughage salads, juice and diet cola;
And as they ate pastries, chocolates and crepes,
I stayed in my room doing Jane Fonda tapes;
I maintained my weight of two pounds and a half,
And tried not to notice when the bigger birds laughed;
But 'twas I who was laughing, under my breath,
As they chomped and they chewed, ever closer to death;
And sure enough when Black November rolled around,
I was the last turkey left in the entire compound;
So now I'm a pet in the farmer's wife's lap;
I haven't a worry, so I eat and I nap;
She held me today, while sewing and humming,
And smiled at me and said "Christmas is coming..."
(author unknown)


----------



## MaryBeth

hey, when i get this web space, will i be able to get a icon too?


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *I have to go to bed,
> to sleep it off ... *


 john! what have you been drinking?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *hey big guy, what do you know about the zip thingy? did you get it to work? *


Yes I got the second one to work, all megabyte of it 

I just finished writing three new cool scripts for my forum, one allows the members to design and install their own favorite smilies to choose from, so that they don't need any other programs, the second one makes the site virtually hack proof, so that no one can hihack the site or another members account, and the third one makes the forum search engine friendly, so that Google can index ALL of the pages and attract more members to the site. It also makes ranking a lot higher 

I am now starting on another script which will allow everyone to search and find all of the _unanswered post_, so that every post gets a timely answer and none of them go ignored 

In other words I've been very busy writing code, but I'll be able to send you the web page in a day or two


----------



## MaryBeth

forget that web page, i want in on the others you are doing!


----------



## MaryBeth

will i be able to add more to that list when i find some more big guy?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *forget that web page, i want in on the others you are doing!  *


I could build you a forum, but you would need MySQL.

Yes you can make this as big as your host will allow 

*_added to anti-hacking script - forum e-mails me if someone attempts to hack the site. Forum bans member that attempts to hack another members account (also sends me an e-mail telling me they were banned and why_) :up:


----------



## Whittibo

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *
> *added to anti-hacking script - forum e-mails me if someone attempts to hack the site. Forum bans member that attempts to hack another members account (also sends me an e-mail telling me they were banned and why) :up:  *


Geeze.. sounds like you got some problem members  or am I just so niave that I don't "get" that people actually do that sort of thing?!


----------



## MaryBeth

hey, where's candy tonight? cannnnnnddddddyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *or am I just so niave that I don't "get" that people actually do that sort of thing?! *


Hehehehe....









You'll understand _one_ day, and this thread will be the FIRST thing that you think of


----------



## MaryBeth

hey, can you help me out with this one? i downloaded some spyware on my comeputer trying to download thoes smileys!!! funny too, cause it advertised itself saying "no spyware"! HA! it planted over 160 right off the bat! now i got it all off but one. can you tell me how to get this one off? it says it is HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE:Software\Comet\Systems i already went and took off all the smiley stuff first thing and ran the adaware about 3 times and my virus protection. is there a way to track that one registry key down to delete it? help! i'm in trouble again!


----------



## Wet Chicken

Sounds like comet cursor  Did you try running spybot too


----------



## MaryBeth

yes, it is comet cursor, but i can't find it...only it comes up on the adaware... that's my spybot! when i seen it came in with the smileys i deleted it all but that one registry key keeps coming back over and over again as soon as i delete it! no way i can track it down and manually take it out?


----------



## MaryBeth

ha ha ha ha ha the math avator i had picked first was too big! so how do you like dancing man? ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> * it comes up on the adaware*


So why don't you just let AdAware get rid of it?


----------



## MaryBeth

adaware gets rid of it and it comes right back, so it is missing something. okay, i downloaded spybot and it came up with (are you ready for this) 91 problems! now i have no idea what to do with them all. some, not all, are checked. is the checked ones the ones i want to delete? and it did find the comet cursor's reg key's too! thanks again big guy! so now tell me what to do with all this. can i copy it and send it to you for you to see?


----------



## Wet Chicken

Spybot will correct everything and if you deleted something that you shouldn't have it can restore it, so I don't see why you don't just get rid of all that it and adaware finds. Also, I am going to delete the second zip file that you sent because it probably is infested too, and I don't want to spread it through this forum since you are probably going to use them in your post


----------



## MaryBeth

oh i hope i didnt' send it to you! i'm sorry! okay, there are just a few i'm not sure should be deleted soooo here goes...


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i'm off of here...i can't believe i am up this late..i will get like no sleep..i had to tell you though, i can run spybot over and over and the same thing...everything is clean except that one reg key comet cursor comes back... good nite now.. thanks for everything... mb


----------



## Wet Chicken

Click on "Search" at the top of the page and type in Comet Cursor. I'm sure someone has gotten it here before. It's been around since the dawn of time


----------



## MaryBeth

no, i know how to find comet cursor that way.. i think it is in my computer somewhere the way it keeps repeatedly coming back every time i remove it, within a few minutes...don't you think? the spybot and adaware are removing it and then up it pops up within a few minutes again. that spybot is a whole lot better than adaware. it detected and removed a lot more than the adaware did. i am glad to have it.


----------



## NiteHawk

MB, let's see what we can do to get rid of comet for you.

Go to http://tomcoyote.org/hjt/ and download HiJackThis. Use Winzip to unzip it, then install and run it. To run, click the Scan button. When it's done the "Scan" button changes to "Save Log". Save the log file it creates (it should open in Notepad at that point). Copy and paste the results in your next post. Most of what it finds is harmless, so _do not do anything yet_. Someone will be glad to help you sort out any of the baddies that may be in there.

IF you get an error saying msvbvm60.dll is missing, 
Download and run the MS visual basic 6.0 runtime files


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i'm on my way out, but i did as you said nitehawk! thanks for the help. let me know if you see it. the download i believe the cursor thing came in with was the smiley central that i downloaded to get the smileys. i will check back in this evening. thanks all! 
Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.4
Scan saved at 11:14:24 AM, on 11/14/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\VetMsgNT.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\supporter5.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb05.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\CA\ETRUST~1\ETRUST~1\VetTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMETS~1\DM\bin\dmserver.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\urlmap.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe
C:\unzipped\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://us4.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://srch-us4.hpwis.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: IncrediFindBHO Class - {5D60FF48-95BE-4956-B4C6-6BB168A70310} - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~2\BHO\INCFIN~1.DLL
O1 - Hosts: 12.129.205.209 search.netscape.com12.129.205.209 sitefinder.verisign.com
O2 - BHO: MyWebSearch Search Assistant BHO - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\1.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5D60FF48-95BE-4956-B4C6-6BB168A70310} - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~2\BHO\INCFIN~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - c:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [S3TRAY2] S3tray2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eScorcher] C:\Program Files\eScorcher\eScorcher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [supporter5] C:\WINDOWS\System32\supporter5.exe 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [2wSysTray] C:\Program Files\2Wire\2PortalMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VetTray] C:\PROGRA~1\CA\ETRUST~1\ETRUST~1\VetTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DM_Server] C:\PROGRA~1\COMETS~1\DM\bin\dmserver.exe /onreboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tray Temperature] C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe 1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Acme.PCHButton] C:\PROGRA~1\HPINST~1\plugin\bin\PCHButton.exe
O4 - Global Startup: TurboNote.lnk = C:\Program Files\TurboNote\tbnote.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Add animation to IncrediMail Style Box - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\resources\WebMenuImg.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download by NetAnts - C:\PROGRA~1\NetAnts\NAGet.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &All by NetAnts - C:\PROGRA~1\NetAnts\NAGetAll.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O9 - Extra button: MktBrowser (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MarketBrowser (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: NetAnts (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &NetAnts (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/SmileyCentralInitialSetup1.0.0.6.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yab_af.cab
O16 - DPF: {D18F962A-3722-4B59-B08D-28BB9EB2281E} (PhotosCtrl Class) - http://photos.yahoo.com/ocx/us/yexplorer1_9us.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash5r42.cab


----------



## MaryBeth

hey, anyone know where candy's been? is she on vacation or what?


----------



## MaryBeth

i want to take incredifind, comet cursor off for sure. the incredifind keeps taking my sites and putting up it's web site! so i know it goes. i can't make heads or tail of this hijack stuff. is it like real trouble if i delete something i shouldn't?


----------



## MaryBeth

can i delete incredimail too since i don't even have that?


----------



## MaryBeth

hey big guy, you around? can you tell me how bad i can mess up here cause i am ready to delete a whole bunch of stuff. if i delete the wrong thing can i mess up my computer more?


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, it's hopeless... i deleted all that junk and then ran spybot again and there it is! okay, have a good night all.. thanks!


----------



## NiteHawk

Hang in there MB. Sorry I didn't get to your HJT log earlier. Give me about 20 minutes or so to go thru it.


----------



## NiteHawk

What is "NetAnts"??

Never mind, I fould it.

NetAnts is a download manager that pruports to accellerate your downloads when in actuallity it slows them down! The reason that downloads are actually slower is that NetAnt contains both Adware and spyware and is busy in the backgound gathering information about you from your PC in order to phone home.

In other words, adware/spyware/crapware!!


----------



## MaryBeth

this is what i'm dealing with. everything i have done has not stopped this from coming right back. i can delete it and run it again and there it is! what do you think?


----------



## MaryBeth

net ants is a program that will download stuff for you so that if it gets inturruped it will start from where it left off and not all over. do you see something funny about it?


----------



## MaryBeth

i deleted all that stuff except for the things in my systems tray.


----------



## Whittibo

HEY.. I saw Candy for a split second over on my kitten thread. but I have been gone all day, so I haven't even looked over there yet..


----------



## MaryBeth

oh okay, good! i was afraid something was wrong! boy, see what a mess i got into trying to get some little men?


----------



## NiteHawk

Hang in there MB. I hope you didn't go in deleting with an ax. Much better to use the scalpel approach.


----------



## NiteHawk

How many antivirus programs do you have running??


----------



## MaryBeth

i used an axe nitehawk! i read each one and got so angry over the spyware out there...makes me so mad....and the thing that i downloaded said they were safe and had no sypware! can you imagine? and i believed it! i know that comet cursor came in thru the smiley site! now i can't get rid of it! it won't go away!


----------



## Whittibo

WHAT?? you got all these problems from the EmotiPad? or am I missunderstanding something here??


----------



## MaryBeth

i have two antivirus programs - only one is running (i think) the other i use manually


----------



## MaryBeth

yes, you misunderstood. it was a smiley something site!


----------



## NiteHawk

I have bad news for you, your antivirus software is also spyware!!

Go to the Start Menu, select "Run" and type supporter5.exe -us (make sure there is a space between .exe and -us).


----------



## MaryBeth

that avenue a that came up on mine that won't go away also came up on my son's computer. i wonder how many hijak this would pull up on his computer!!!


----------



## Whittibo

WHEW.. you had me scared there for a minute MB.. here I thought I was telling everyone to get an EmotiPad, and it screws up everyones computer..  glad that wasn't the case.. 

WOW.. spyware antivirus hua?! that's pretty low!!


----------



## MaryBeth

OH MY GOSH! nitehawk, which one? one i just downloaded from my new rip off isp that i just signed on with..it's got to be that one! okay, i'm off to check it


----------



## NiteHawk

MB, don't do anything more untill I give you a report on the whole log.

Do you use thest two ALL the time?

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [S3TRAY2] S3tray2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe

IF not they can be started manually from the Start > Programs menu on an as needed basis.

But, again, hold off doing anything


----------



## MaryBeth

what was suppose to happen nitehawk? when i did it, the icon disapeared from my systems tray...and it wasn't the one i suspected!


----------



## MaryBeth

i am pretty sure i already deleted them too. i wasn't sure what they were


----------



## NiteHawk

In Hijack This, check ALL of the following items. Double check so as to be sure not to miss a single one.

Next, close all browser Windows, and have HT fix all checked.
*
O1 - Hosts: 12.129.205.209 search.netscape.com12.129.205.209 sitefinder.verisign.com

O2 - BHO: MyWebSearch Search Assistant BHO - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\1.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5D60FF48-95BE-4956-B4C6-6BB168A70310} - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~2\BHO\INCFIN~1.DLL

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [S3TRAY2] S3tray2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eScorcher] C:\Program Files\eScorcher\eScorcher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [supporter5] C:\WINDOWS\System32\supporter5.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DM_Server] C:\PROGRA~1\COMETS~1\DM\bin\dmserver.exe /onreboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tray Temperature] C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe 1

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Acme.PCHButton]

C:\PROGRA~1\HPINST~1\plugin\bin\PCHButton.exe
O4 - Global Startup: TurboNote.lnk = C:\Program Files\TurboNote\tbnote.exe

O8 - Extra context menu item: &Add animation to IncrediMail Style Box - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\resources\WebMenuImg.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download by NetAnts - C:\PROGRA~1\NetAnts\NAGet.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &All by NetAnts - C:\PROGRA~1\NetAnts\NAGetAll.htm

O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://imgfarm.com/images/nocache/f...etup1.0.0.6.cab

*

IF you are running ME or XP Disable SYSTEM RESTORE : How to disable or enable System Restore in Windows ME

How to disable or enable System Restore in Windows XP

Next reboot into Safe Mode and remove the following files and folders that are *bolded*

Go to the Start Menu, select "Run" and type supporter5.exe -us (make sure there is a space between .exe and -us).

C:\WINDOWS\System32\*supporter5.exe *

C:\Program Files\*MyWebSearch*\SrchAstt\1.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
C:\PROGRA~1\*COMETS~1*\DM\bin\dmserver.exe /onreboot

C:\Program Files\*AWS*\WeatherBug\Weather.exe 1
C:\Program Files\*eScorcher*\eScorcher.exe

C:\Program Files\*IncrediMail*\bin\IncMail.exe /c
C:\PROGRA~1\*INCRED~2*\BHO\INCFIN~1.DLL

See here http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2001052409420406 for how to start in safe mode if you don't know how.

Reboot into normal mode.

Before you re-enable system restore I would strongly recommend that you do an online virus scan at least one and preferably 2 of the following sites:

http://security.symantec.com/default.asp?
http://housecall.trendmicro.com/
http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/

RE-ENABLE SYSTEM RESTORE and create a NEW restore point

Now download Spybot - Search & Destroy  (if you haven't got the program installed already)

After installing, first press Online, and search for, put a check mark at, and install all updates.

Next, close all Internet Explorer windows, hit 'Check for Problems', and have SpyBot remove/fix all it finds that are in RED

Reboot

*Last, run HJT again and post your log again to see if anything was missed.*

Thanks


----------



## NiteHawk

Best advise is, if you aren't sure, don't delete, ask someone.

That said, did you have HJT fix/delete them of did you delete another way?

If you deleted anything in HJT that was NOT bad, we can most likely recover it from the back-ups it makes.


----------



## MaryBeth

oh my! i had hjt delete/fix all of them. so i have to disable system restore too! that could explain why it keeps coming back! so what was it suppose to do when i put that supporter5.exe -us in run? i got a lot of work ahead of me don't i... thanks so much for your knowledge nitehawk!


----------



## NiteHawk

WAIT!!!


----------



## NiteHawk

You deleted EVERYTHING on that HJT list??


----------



## MaryBeth

oh no..when i turn off system restore, it will delete all my previous stored sites! that means when i get out of this contract i started with this new isp, all my configurations will be messed up again because i had intended on using my system restore to go back before i had to put all this stuff in! oh my! what a mess!


----------



## MaryBeth

i deleted everything except what is in my system's tray


----------



## NiteHawk

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *Copy and paste the results in your next post. Most of what it finds is harmless, so do not do anything yet. [/URL] *


Remember this part of the original instructions?


----------



## MaryBeth

yes


----------



## NiteHawk

Hang in there for about 20 minutes and I'll work with you getting everything back.

I just got company coming in.

Hmmm, should have said 40 minutes


----------



## MaryBeth

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.4
Scan saved at 9:25:18 PM, on 11/14/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\VetMsgNT.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb05.exe
C:\Program Files\2Wire\2PortalMon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\CA\ETRUST~1\ETRUST~1\VetTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMETS~1\DM\bin\dmserver.exe
C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe
C:\Program Files\TurboNote\tbnote.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe
C:\unzipped\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://login.yahoo.com/config/login?.partner=sbc&.done=http://sbc.yahoo.com/
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [2wSysTray] C:\Program Files\2Wire\2PortalMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VetTray] C:\PROGRA~1\CA\ETRUST~1\ETRUST~1\VetTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tray Temperature] C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe 1
O4 - Global Startup: TurboNote.lnk = C:\Program Files\TurboNote\tbnote.exe


----------



## MaryBeth

now that virus thingy left on there is the new one i just downloaded... O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VetTray] C:\PROGRA~1\CA\ETRUST~1\ETRUST~1\VetTray.exe


----------



## NiteHawk

OK, when you d/l'ed HJT what folder did you put it in?

HJT creates back-ups in the folder from which it was run.


----------



## MaryBeth

notepad


----------



## MaryBeth

listen nitehawk, i got my two computers networked together thru this router..now if i turn off restore, isn't that going to mess up all that work? won't i have to redo all of that?


----------



## MaryBeth

what did you see wrong with escorcher?


----------



## MaryBeth

i have had escorcher for years. i just downloaded the etrust one


----------



## NiteHawk

Hang on, the first thing I want to do is to try to make a list of what to put back in from your backups


----------



## NiteHawk

Read this on eScorcher antivirus + adware/spyware

http://www.escorcher.com/privacy.htm


----------



## MaryBeth

yes, okay, but it hasn't caused me any trouble all these years. it was that smiley site, cause that's where i traced that comet cursor back to! and why can't i just use my restore to go back before i downloaded the smileys??? that sounds the easiest to me!


----------



## NiteHawk

Comet cursor is just one of the spyware items you have.
IF we are going to get rid of them, let's get rid of ALL of them.


----------



## NiteHawk

Here is *what* you can put back:

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll

O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb05.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [2wSysTray] C:\Program Files\2Wire\2PortalMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VetTray] C:\PROGRA~1\CA\ETRUST~1\ETRUST~1\VetTray.exe

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - Global Startup: TurboNote.lnk = C:\Program Files\TurboNote\tbnote.exe

O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm

O9 - Extra button: MktBrowser (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MarketBrowser (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: NetAnts (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &NetAnts (HKLM)

O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)

O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll

O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://imgfarm.com/images/nocache/f...etup1.0.0.6.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yab_af.cab

O16 - DPF: {D18F962A-3722-4B59-B08D-28BB9EB2281E} (PhotosCtrl Class) - http://photos.yahoo.com/ocx/us/yexplorer1_9us.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/...swflash5r42.cab


----------



## MaryBeth

the thing that is bothering me is all the work i have into this new system...it's taken me two weeks to get it working right and if i have to turn off system restore, won't it delete all that out too? then i will have a big mess on my hands.


----------



## MaryBeth

how do i put them back?


----------



## NiteHawk

And here's *how* to put back:

I would suggest you print the above list so you can check them off.

Run HJT and on the lower right click on "Configure" and then "backups". You will see a list of everything that HJT deleted. One by one highlight the ones on the above list and click "Restore"

When you are done click the "Back" button and run and post another scan. Let's see what either has to come out or be put back in.


----------



## NiteHawk

Hold off on turning off System Restore. Let's just get you back with the things you need.


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, thanks... i'm on it


----------



## NiteHawk

ok


----------



## MaryBeth

you don't want me to put back the net ants one?


----------



## NiteHawk

Back in 15 minutes


----------



## NiteHawk

NetAnts? To slow down your downloads and spy on you?
Only if you insist!!


----------



## MaryBeth

hahha okay! so do you want me to run hjt now?


----------



## MaryBeth

so the hjt is completely taking that stuff out of my computer or do i have to go in and uninstall it now?


----------



## NiteHawk

Got all those restored??

Yes, give me another HJT log


----------



## MaryBeth

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.4
Scan saved at 11:52:22 PM, on 11/14/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\VetMsgNT.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb05.exe
C:\Program Files\2Wire\2PortalMon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\CA\ETRUST~1\ETRUST~1\VetTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMETS~1\DM\bin\dmserver.exe
C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe
C:\Program Files\TurboNote\tbnote.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://login.yahoo.com/config/login?.partner=sbc&.done=http://sbc.yahoo.com/
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [2wSysTray] C:\Program Files\2Wire\2PortalMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VetTray] C:\PROGRA~1\CA\ETRUST~1\ETRUST~1\VetTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb05.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Tray Temperature] C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe 1
O4 - Global Startup: TurboNote.lnk = C:\Program Files\TurboNote\tbnote.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O9 - Extra button: MktBrowser (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MarketBrowser (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yab_af.cab
O16 - DPF: {D18F962A-3722-4B59-B08D-28BB9EB2281E} (PhotosCtrl Class) - http://photos.yahoo.com/ocx/us/yexplorer1_9us.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash5r42.cab


----------



## MaryBeth

nitehawk, are we safe with that new virus protection?


----------



## MaryBeth

Thank you NiteHawk


----------



## MaryBeth

nitehawk, please forgive me but i didn't get hardly any sleep last nite over this mess.... i must go now.. thank you so much for all your help. maybe i can finish up tomorrow okay... good nite now nitehawk! thank you!


----------



## Wet Chicken

Wow MaryBeth your list looks so much smaller now  

There is a feature in Spybot that will prevent most of this from happening again. You must turn it on. I will find out where it is and let you know. Glad your computer is working good again 

Check your mailbox in the morning


----------



## NiteHawk

Looks much better!! :up:


----------



## NiteHawk

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *oh my! i had hjt delete/fix all of them. so i have to disable system restore too! that could explain why it keeps coming back! so what was it suppose to do when i put that supporter5.exe -us in run? i got a lot of work ahead of me don't i... thanks so much for your knowledge nitehawk! *


To pick up on loose ends, the supporter5.exe -us in run was to uninstall supporter5. We have to get you a good AV program. Look into AVG, many people here like and use it.

http://www.grisoft.com/us/us_dwnl_free.php


----------



## NiteHawk

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *nitehawk, please forgive me but i didn't get hardly any sleep last nite over this mess.... i must go now.. thank you so much for all your help. maybe i can finish up tomorrow okay... good nite now nitehawk! thank you! *


You are very welcome. 

We got 98% of it done tonight. :up:


----------



## ~Candy~

Oh dear, Marybeth's done it again


----------



## Whittibo

OH NO!!! not something else!

Glad Chickenboy and Nighthalk were on the job!!


----------



## MaryBeth

hello guys! hey, i am at my son's computer and ran that avg. it came up with a virus it says identified Worm/Lovsan.A and it says it cannot remove it. it is found in C:\WINDOWS\system32\msblast.exe

help again?  pleazzzze?


----------



## MaryBeth

like mother, like son! oh boo hoo hoo! lol


----------



## MaryBeth

now i got this box on the screen that won't go away..it says avg resident shield... it says to remove this virus, please run avg for windows! that is what i was running, isn't it???? now the box won;t go away. the virus is locked up in the virus vault, but every time i run the avg, it shows up...nevertheless.... the shield box wont' go away and i can't find no where what to do deleting the virus.


----------



## MaryBeth

maybe i need to download win zip here and then hijackthis.... ???


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *it says it cannot remove it *


There is an old ancient Chinese saying that goes: _If you believe everything that you read, then don't read _ 

Here is the answer for which you seek grasshopper: Clickity - Click ! 









My Bologna has a first name its *O-S-C-A-R*, 
my bologna has a second name its *M-A-Y-E-R*,
love to eat it everyday...
and if you ask me why ill SAY!!!!! 
...Cuz Oscar Mayer has a way with *B-O-L-O-G-N-A*!!!!!


----------



## MaryBeth

you know what, it's saying it cannot move lovsan.A that's why it's saying to remove it, run avg for windows...but that is what i got, i'm pretty sure! i'm talking to myself again aren't i? lol


----------



## MaryBeth

thank you big guy..... you came thru again...


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, where's my task manager? lol i can't find it!


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, neverminddddddddddddddddddddddddd lol cheeze!


----------



## MaryBeth

now, see, i had a good dunce smiley that would come in handy right now for me! hahahaha oh well!


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, running virus scan again..hopefully it will take that stupid box off his screen!


----------



## MaryBeth

you know, my computer wouldn't shut down with one click to shut down.. now since it's cleaned out, it shuts right down like it should. now my boy's does the same thing this one use to.. i wonder what it was that made the difference that nitehawk had me delete that fixed that. any ideas?


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, good job big guy...it's out of there! so thank you again!


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, one more question.... would you think i am covered with just the one virus protecter?


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i'm going for groceries... since no one will talk to me! snif snif ;(


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> * any ideas? *


Lots of ideas.... always use a salad fork


----------



## MaryBeth

ha ha ha... salad fork! once a chef, always a chef! lol
hey, a friend wants me to ask what would cause her picture to split? is that the monitor you think or computer?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *what would cause her picture to split? *


Scissors, knives ... any sharp object really will split pictures


----------



## john1

first guess ...
monitor


----------



## MaryBeth

okay big guy...you hitting the cooking cheri i think.. 
thanks john!


----------



## john1

(sherry)


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *you hitting the cooking cheri*


Nope. I don't believe in violence


----------



## MaryBeth

okay john..you too? i must be the only tea totaler here.... now i know totaler is wrong too, but i am not sure of that word either...


----------



## john1

well i dont drink much these days ...


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> * i must be the only tea totaler here*


Green tea, Rooibos tea, _go team_! 

Rubber baby buggy bumpers ...


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *well i dont drink much these days ... *


no, i believe you save your drinking for the nites! lol


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *Green tea, Rooibos tea, go team!
> 
> Rubber baby buggy bumpers ...  *


 okay, that's it big guy... you are grounded!


----------



## MaryBeth

okay big guy... lets see you walk this line----------------


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> * okay, that's it big guy... you are grounded! *


Peter Piper picked a pack of pickled pepper;
A pack of pickled pepper Peter Piper picked.
If Peter Piper picked a pack of pickled pepper,
Where is the pack of pickled pepper Peter Piper picked?



> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *lets see you walk this line----------------*


...Because you're mine... I walk the line. ~Johnny Cash


----------



## john1

Dont say anything WC,
i'll be back with a solicitor ...


----------



## john1

(peck)


----------



## MaryBeth

hahahaha what's a solicitor?


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *(peck) *


is that the solicitor?


----------



## john1

peter piper picked a peck ....


----------



## Wet Chicken

If a Hottentot taught a Hottentot tot
To talk ere the tot could totter,
Ought the Hottenton tot
Be taught to say aught, or naught,
Or what ought to be taught her?
If to hoot and to toot a Hottentot tot
Be taught by her Hottentot tutor,
Ought the tutor get hot
If the Hottentot tot
Hoot and toot at her Hottentot tutor?


----------



## MaryBeth

oh no! two of 'em! (slaps self upside the head)


----------



## MaryBeth

toot said twat?


----------



## MaryBeth

here's one for you:
or is this old news?

Ever wonder about those people who spend $2.00 a piece on those little bottles of Evian water? Try spelling Evian backwards.


----------



## MaryBeth

I thought about how mothers feed their babies with tiny little spoons and forks so I wondered what do Chinese mothers use? Toothpicks?


----------



## MaryBeth

How do you know if you are a real computing novice?
You cannot find the "any" key 

hahahhahha i get this one.... duh! hahahhahahahha


----------



## MaryBeth

Fruitcake Recipe
You'll need the following: a cup of water, a cup of sugar, four large brown eggs, two cups of dried fruit, a teaspoon of salt, a cup of brown sugar, lemon juice, nuts, and a bottle of whiskey.

Sample the whiskey to check for quality.

Take a large bowl. Check the whiskey again. To be sure it's the highest quality, pour one level cup and drink. Repeat. Turn on the electric mixer, beat one cup of butter in a large fluffy bowl. Add one teaspoon of sugar and beat again.

Make sure the whiskey is still okay. Cry another cup. Turn off the mixer. Beat two leggs and add to the bowl and chuck in the cup of dried fruit. Mix on the tuner. If the fired druit gets stuck in the beaterers, pry it loose with a drewscriver.

Sample the whiskey to check for tonsisticity. Next, sift two cups of salt. Or something. Who cares? Check the whiskey. Now sift the lemon juice and strain your nuts. Add one table. Spoon. Of sugar or something. Whatever you can find.

Grease the oven. Turn the cake tin to 350 degrees. Don't forget to beat off the turner. Throw the bowl out of the window. Check the whiskey. Check the oven and wishkey every 5 doneness for minutes.


----------



## MaryBeth

hahahha mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## MaryBeth

good nite guys! sweet dreams now!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *Fruitcake Recipe
> *


Don't make me post my recipe for Honey Vanilla Chicken


----------



## Whittibo

LOL.. you guys are too much.. I leave for ONE AFTERNOON.. and look what happens.. 3 pages worth!!


----------



## MaryBeth

good morning all! he he he he... how ya feeling there big guy?


----------



## BTS '76

Geeesh!, are we fixing computers or are we cooking with Emeril?


----------



## MaryBeth

are you kidding? is emeril another drink? he he ...hey, where ya been bits? i've missed you


----------



## MaryBeth

couldn't resist!  

Student Project
A man entered a restaurant and bar and sat himself at the bar for a drink. He noticed a beautiful girl at the other end of the bar seemingly alone. After some time he picked up his drink and went to sit beside her and asked "Can I buy you a drink?" She replied in a loud voice "A motel!" "No!" he replied I just offered a drink. All the people in the restaurant were then staring at him. "I just offered a drink", he said. She replied "Why should I go with you to a motel?" 

"Oh forget it" he said as he left to return to the other end of the bar. What a kook he thought. About 20 minutes later she came to his end of the bar and said; "Sir, I'm sorry to have embarrassed you but I am a student at the University and I have to do a term paper on reactions to embarrassing situations. I hope you will forgive me, since this was just part of my research." He looked at her, and in a very loud voice said, "TWO HUNDRED DOLLARS?"


----------



## MaryBeth

believe it or not bits, we, at least i, learn a lot from this thread... you can see, i am still getting in trouble without leaving the farm! lol


----------



## BTS '76

Ha, Ha, Ha, that's a good one MB.


----------



## Whittibo

Love the joke MB.. that's priceless.. 

and YES.. this thread must live forever.. it has taught me so much too.. and I know that no matter what.. it will be fun, interesting, and educational!!  what more do you want?? heck.. I have only been on about 4 threads here.. and only keep my eye on about 2


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by BTS '76:_
> *are we fixing computers or are we cooking with Emeril?*


We're _*bam*_ doing _*bam*_ both!!

We probably _*bam*_ fix more things in this thread _*bam*_ then in any other!! _*bam*_ 

It's when we're cooking with Martha Stewart that I'll begin to worry


----------



## MaryBeth

ah come on now, you got to tell me what emeril is!


----------



## MaryBeth

oh nooooooooo i vote Martha Stewart off the island!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *ah come on now, you got to tell me what emeril is! *


Are you serious? You don't know who Emeril is? Parish the thought









He has opened six successful restaurants, is the host of two hugely popular TV shows and is one of the most beloved chefs of all time?

As a boy, Emeril Lagasse became adept in the art of bread and pastry making at a Portuguese bakery in his Fall River, MA, neighborhood. He later turned down a music scholarship to follow his culinary dream and worked his way through the Johnson and Wales University culinary program, earning a doctorate.

Turning his eye toward the classic cuisine of France, Emeril polished his skills in Paris and Lyons before returning to the US, where he worked in several fine restaurants in New York, Boston and Philadelphia. His extraordinary talent, coupled with his unswerving commitment to using only the finest, freshest products, brought him to the attention of Ella Brennan, the doyenne of New Orleans' culinary community. She persuaded 26-year-old Emeril to move to the Big Easy, where for seven and a half years he presided - _to enormous critical acclaim_ - over Ella and Dick Brennan's legendary restaurant, Commander's Palace.

Emeril opened his own restaurant in 1990. From the day its doors opened, Emeril's Restaurant- and the multi-talented man who reinvents it with every meal - drew ecstatic praise. Congratulations came not only from the local New Orleans gentry and the writers who prowl the region for culinary news but also from such national magazines as Esquire, Conde Nast Traveler and Travel & Leisure, as well as from such noted food critics as John Mariani and Gene Bourg.

Following the success of Emeril's Restaurant, Emeril opened multiple establishments. NOLA, which opened in New Orleans' French Quarter in 1992, and Emeril's New Orleans Fish House at the MGM Grand Hotel in Las Vegas, which premiered in 1995, both draw crowds of fans and earn rave reviews. In 1998, Emeril also reopened the classic Delmonico's in New Orleans. Two more restaurants quickly followed in 1999  Emeril's Orlando at Universal Studios and Delmonico Steakhouse in Las Vegas. In January 2002, Tchoup Chop opened its doors in Orlando, and Emeril's newest restaurant, Emerils Restaurant Atlanta, was added in 2003.

Despite his success, Emeril hasn't changed much. He remains devoted as ever to using fresh, top-quality ingredients and employs cottage industry ranchers, farmers and fishermen to ensure that he always gets the best. Emeril is always inventing new cuisine, much to the delight of his regular customers and the fans of his Food Network shows The Essence of Emeril and Emeril Live. Emeril lives with his wife Alden and son Emeril, Jr.

Any other questions about my hero Emeril


----------



## MaryBeth

wow! okay, so it is not a drink! i guess his restaurants haven't made it this far south? so i will have to look up the 'ole chap...and see what he's all about. my sister is always talking about the food channel. i don't see it, i don't get it, because i spend every free second on this thing....or one like it~haha


----------



## MaryBeth

so does that mean you are a martha stewart fan? lol


----------



## MaryBeth

well, i'll tell you one thing, big guy, you can come cook for me anyday! a man that cooks is worth his weight in gold... as long as he cleans up too! lol


----------



## Whittibo

MB.. you living in a hole? 
gosh.. I live 20 miles from the nearest town.. and that is a PRETTY SMALL one at that.. and I still know who Emeril is.. 

if you watch TV, there is a new commercial out where this guy sneaks home.. sneaks upstairs (floor creaking) sneaks into his room where his wife is sleeping.. and into his bathroom to brush his teeth.. then you hear this *BAM* *BAM* and in the bathroom.. he is brushing his teeth with this new Cinnamon tooth paste (which I would LOVE to try.. keep forgetting to buy some.. I LOVE Cinnamon!)

I haven't seen any of his cooking shows, only seen these spoofs here and there and some cook books.. so really, I wouldn't have known who he was, or gotten the *BAM* joke either if not for that commerical.. and I think it only caught my eye because of the cinnamon.. 

HEY.. by the way.. was it your knee that you hurt.. how is that healing.. and how is your family doing?? I think about you often, and always forget to ask!! I know the upcoming holidays will be difficult.. I'll keep you in my prayers!!


----------



## MaryBeth

oh whittibo, you have no idea what my schedule is... television is the last on my list of to do things...like i said, when i get a free minute, and a lot of times, even when i do not have the time, i am on here.. or one like it! i love monitors...not tvs.....lol 
my knee is good. my sister is not! thanks for asking. that one detail has changed my total family forever. such a shame.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *so does that mean you are a martha stewart fan?*


She was a much better cook before she became big. For some reason I find it hard to believe that someone snobby will take the time to actually cook like she claims she does  Did you see that TV movie about her? Pretty sad


----------



## MaryBeth

why? what did the movie say about her? i just don't like the idea that she presents herself perfect...but how perfect would she be if she had to do it all by herself? HA! then things wouldn't all the time be perfect now would they! lol


----------



## Whittibo

speaking of "doing things by our selves" wouldn't we all be skinny like Oprah if we all had personal trainers and cooks ! man.. I get sooooo tired of hearing people brag about how well she has done.. now take away those people and see just how good she does on her own!!

and Martha is far from perfect.. nobody IS perfect.. that's just something I think we tend to forget.. we put people up on a pedistal.. and then when they fall off we get all bent out of shape.. BUT.. I will also say, and I think I am somewhat quoting chickenboy here.. but "don't believe everything you hear"..


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *now take away those people and see just how good she does on her own*


You could have all the trainers in the world and it won't accomplish much if the _person they are training_ doesn't want to do something 

A trainer is no more and no less, than a teacher of sorts. They cannot, and do not sweat for you


----------



## MaryBeth

hahaha yes, i agree!


----------



## MaryBeth

hey, now, my agree was with whittibo


----------



## MaryBeth

all i know is it's hard to keep it all together...for the real woman, in the real world. period!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *for the real woman, in the real world*


Hey isn't that a country song ?


----------



## Whittibo

I totally agree with MB.. keeping it together and on top of that we have to HAVE periods.. 

Chickenman.. I know that nobody can do the work for me.. but believe me.. I do MUCH better when I got someone waiting for me to get up.. 

I walk with a couple friends.. when those friends can't walk with me, I go.. "oh well.. too bad".. and sit down at my computer.. or clean something..what ever.. but I do NOT get up and walk on my own. I have too many other things that await me. BUT.. I won't let anyone down either. If I know that person is up and waiting for me at their house.. I dang well get my butt over there!

call it lazyness.. or just procrastinating.. what ever.. but the truth for ME is.. I am much more motivated when I know I am accountable and held responsible.. left to my own free will.. I am useless! 

then on top of it ... if I PAID someone.. you better believe I would get my moneys worth.. I would NOT be laxed with it because it would be a waste of money. (actually I would never pay for it becuase I am too cheap.. but that's another story.. and also ties in with being a woman/mom.. because we are frugal!)

now.. I do have to say, I am NOT speaking for the whole 'woman kind' here cause some woman are extreamly motivated and diligent.. I am only speaking from my experience with my own opinion..


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *Hey isn't that a country song ?  *


hahaha another subject i dont' know about! maybe i do live on mars!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> * keeping it together and on top of that we have to HAVE periods. *


Having periods is one thing. Just be happy that you don't have to deal with exclamation marks 

I could be wrong but I don't think you've ever had a professional trainer, and that's why you feel that way. Professional trainers (_at least good professional trainers_) are paid to motivate you


----------



## MaryBeth

i'll tell you what would motivate me, someone to come do the dishes, laundry, cooking, shopping, and cleaning for me..then i could exercize! hahaha oh, and go to work too! oh, and take care of every little thing the family wants or needs, oh, and and and and! hahaha well, at least i don't have explanation marks, (yet) lol


----------



## Whittibo

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *Having periods is one thing. Just be happy that you don't have to deal with exclamation marks
> *


AHHH.. just because I don't *HAVE* an exclamation mark, doesn't mean I don't have to *DEAL* with one!! 



> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> I could be wrong but I don't think you've ever had a professional trainer, and that's why you feel that way. Professional trainers (_at least good professional trainers_) are paid to motivate you  [/B]


MY POINT EXACTLY!!!! see.. that's what I was trying to say, is that if I HAD a personal trainer, he/she WOULD motivate me.. and then I would do the work.. but since I don't.. (unlike Oprah) then I don't do the work either! 
Guess it amounts to me not being a SELF motivated person..


----------



## Wet Chicken

Even if I could have somebody cook for me I wouldn't want them to. I love cooking. It's one of the few things that relaxes me 

I just took a Chicago deep-dish pizza with Parmesan, Mozzarella and Ricotta cheese out of the oven :up:


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *Guess it amounts to me not being a SELF motivated person..  *


Not to many people are, especially when it comes to their health (_exercise_) 

...that's why Oprah hires a trainer 

BTW, have you guys seen how good she looks?


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *Even if I could have somebody cook for me I wouldn't want them to. I love cooking. It's one of the few things that relaxes me
> 
> I just took a Chicago deep-dish pizza with Parmesan, Mozzarella and Ricotta cheese out of the oven :up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


okay, BUT, do you clean up too?


----------



## MaryBeth

hey, my friend's computer is still not showing right. she said protonic (?) said her video card might be too slow, but she said it never was before. she said it is mainly on ebay and one side of her screen moves down faster than the other... any ideas? beside forks that is!


----------



## MaryBeth

oh my! that little man with the fork and knife of wc's even licks his lips! hahahahhaa love it!


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> 
> BTW, have you guys seen how good she looks?    [/B]


okay, now we know what part of the chicken you like!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *okay, BUT, do you clean up too? *


I don't have to, I use Ultrex


----------



## NiteHawk

I first met Oprah late in 85, I neither really knew who or what she was, nor did she strike me as looking all that good. The sales manager of the company I worked for brought her around to impress her with the computer room and all the flashing lights. I don't think she was that impressed. 

Gotta say, she looks much better now than then. :up:

Chickenman, as far as Chicago Deep dish pizza... :up: :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *Chickenman, as far as Chicago Deep dish pizza... :up: :up: :up: :up: *


Yep it incredible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You've got to try some with Ricotta cheese on it, it is simply the best!

My taste buds say;

"_oh go on... just one more piece..._"

but my stomach says;

"_Hey you guys up there want to ease up a bit... I can't find a place to put all of this stuff!_"


----------



## NiteHawk

OH NO!!!! Chickenman, where oh where have you been??

http://forums.techguy.org/t179952/s.html


----------



## Wet Chicken




----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *OH NO!!!! Chickenman, where oh where have you been??
> 
> http://forums.techguy.org/t179952/s.html *


HAHAHAHAHHAHA that is too funny! hahaha my poor big guy... ever in trouble...hahhaha

hey now, i'm 100% italian...put ricotta cheese on just about anything and i'd love it! mmm mmm mmmm


----------



## MaryBeth

you know what, i ran hijack this on my son's computer to clean it up.. i took off one, that mblast,(worm/lovsan.A), and wanted to put the rest here for help in deciding the rest. now i can't find it..nitehawk said it usually stores it's files somewhere but i can't remember where. i wish i would have stored them in notepad like the last time then i'd know! please tell me where to look!


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i ran it again and put it in notepad this time. please help me here okay. i will wait for help this time!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.6
Scan saved at 2:12:52 PM, on 11/17/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\S3tray2.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgcc32.exe
C:\Program Files\TurboNote\tbnote.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\rnathchk.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgserv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\wzqkpick.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\IMApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\filelib\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://qus7.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://srch-qus7.hpwis.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,Shellnext = http://rd.yahoo.com/mail_us/mailto/...mmapi9/?http://mail.yahoo.com/?.redir=ymmapi9
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {243B17DE-77C7-46BF-B94B-0B5F309A0E64} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\VERITAS Software\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WCOLOREAL] "C:\Program Files\Coloreal\coloreal.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /installquiet /keeploaded
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [S3TRAY2] S3tray2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NVIEW] rundll32.exe nview.dll,nViewLoadHook
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather] C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe 1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: Quicken Scheduled Updates.lnk = C:\Program Files\Quicken\bagent.exe
O4 - Global Startup: TurboNote.lnk = C:\Program Files\TurboNote\tbnote.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Add animation to IncrediMail Style Box - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\resources\WebMenuImg.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: ChatSpace Java Client 2.1.0.95 - http://godplace.chatstop.net:8001/Java/cs4ms095.cab
O16 - DPF: {9771C160-AD19-11D5-91BE-0048546CB511} - http://www.escorcher.com/webone/supporter5.exe
O16 - DPF: {9CF28A69-7659-4C51-BFD5-9ADE19E19EC3} (RegConfig Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/bkm/prod/yregcfg.cab
O16 - DPF: {A17E30C4-A9BA-11D4-8673-60DB54C10000} (YahooYMailTo Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/ymail/ymmapi.dll
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yab_af.cab
O16 - DPF: {D18F962A-3722-4B59-B08D-28BB9EB2281E} (PhotosCtrl Class) - http://photos.yahoo.com/ocx/us/yexplorer1_9us.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *put ricotta cheese on just about anything and i'd love it! mmm mmm mmmm *


Growing up I used to put sugar on Riccota cheese and it is soooooo good


----------



## MaryBeth

you must have you some italian in those veins there big guy!


----------



## Wet Chicken

Yeah I guess you could say that I'm like Chicken Cacciatore  

Hey where does a chicken drive when it's in a hurry?

In the Egg-spress lane


----------



## MaryBeth

now you are talking my language! my mom won awards for her chicken catticahtore... she is gone now but i sure wish i would have gotten her recipe


----------



## MaryBeth

are you familiar with pitzels?


----------



## Wet Chicken

Oh I wish you would have gotten that recipe  

It takes my mother almost two days to make hers, because she makes her own noodles from scratch, and the sauce takes over 9 hours to simmer correctly. OK now I'm getting hungry


----------



## MaryBeth

oh yeaaaaaaaaa all our noodles are from scratch too! well, your mom's sounds pretty darn good! mmm mmmmmmmmmm 
my dad still is alive and guarding all my mom's stuff! he won't let nothing of hers be moved much less leave the house. i am afraid the cookbooks will come up missing before me or my sister can get our hands on them. after all, i believe they should go to us. anyway, i may get my hands on them someday!


----------



## MaryBeth

do you know what nwiz.exe/installquiet/keeploaded is?


----------



## Wet Chicken

About 2.50 a pound


----------



## MaryBeth

man! that must be the cheap stuff! lol


----------



## NiteHawk

First off I'm not sure where or how you got the idea that OncrediMail is spyware, it appears to be fine. Take it off only if you don't want to use it.

It just doesn't have to be started everytime you start up your computer. It will start fine from Start > Programs Menu

"IncrediMail is an advanced, feature-rich email program that offers you an unprecedented interactive experience. Unique multimedia features will enable you to tailor your email experience so that it fits your mood and personality"

Source: http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_pages/startup_all.php

I'll have the rest of the log for you in a few minutes.


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, thanks! "i will wait" lol


----------



## NiteHawk

In Hijack This, check ALL of the following items. Double check so as to be sure not to miss a single one.
Next, close all browser Windows, and have HT fix all checked.
*
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WCOLOREAL] "C:\Program Files\Coloreal\coloreal.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /installquiet /keeploaded

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NVIEW] rundll32.exe nview.dll,nViewLoadHook*
_ you only need this if you are running more than one monitor on the PC at the same time._
*
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather] C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe 1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: Quicken Scheduled Updates.lnk = C:\Program Files\Quicken\bagent.exe

O4 - Global Startup: TurboNote.lnk = C:\Program Files\TurboNote\tbnote.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE

O8 - Extra context menu item: &Add animation to IncrediMail Style Box - C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\resources\WebMenuImg.htm

O16 - DPF: {9771C160-AD19-11D5-91BE-0048546CB511} - http://www.escorcher.com/webone/supporter5.exe

*

Next reboot into Safe Mode and remove the following files and folders that are *bolded*

C:\Program Files\*AWS*\WeatherBug\Weather.exe 1

See here http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2001052409420406 for how to start in safe mode if you don't know how.

Reboot into normal mode

Now download Spybot - Search & Destroy  (if you haven't got the program installed already)

After installing, first press Online, and search for, put a check mark at, and install all updates.

Next, close all Internet Explorer windows, hit 'Check for Problems', and have SpyBot remove/fix all it finds that are in RED

Reboot

Last, run HJT again and post your log again to see if anything was missed.

Thanks


----------



## NiteHawk

There is nothing in that list that is "BAD" except for Weather Bug.
The list has a number of things that just don't need to be started up each and everytime you start your computer.

Delete the AWS folder under Program Files. NOTHING ELSE.


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, thanks again. i wish i could judge. i tried again myself, i just didn't do it this time. i will be curious to see if i was even close! okay, i'll copy it again for you when i'm done...


----------



## MaryBeth

is weather bug spyware?


----------



## NiteHawk

Yes and no. There is currently a debate on that. However a number of the plug-ins used for WetherBug *do* contain either adware or spyware.


----------



## NiteHawk

Since HJT doesn't show what plug-ins are being used, I'll let that one be a "dealer's choice".


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, here it is!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.6
Scan saved at 6:31:35 PM, on 11/17/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\S3tray2.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgcc32.exe
C:\Program Files\TurboNote\tbnote.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgserv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\wzqkpick.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\rnathchk.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\filelib\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://qus7.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://srch-qus7.hpwis.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,Shellnext = http://rd.yahoo.com/mail_us/mailto/...mmapi9/?http://mail.yahoo.com/?.redir=ymmapi9
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {243B17DE-77C7-46BF-B94B-0B5F309A0E64} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StorageGuard] "C:\Program Files\VERITAS Software\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [S3TRAY2] S3tray2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: ChatSpace Java Client 2.1.0.95 - http://godplace.chatstop.net:8001/Java/cs4ms095.cab
O16 - DPF: {9CF28A69-7659-4C51-BFD5-9ADE19E19EC3} (RegConfig Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/bkm/prod/yregcfg.cab
O16 - DPF: {A17E30C4-A9BA-11D4-8673-60DB54C10000} (YahooYMailTo Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/ymail/ymmapi.dll
O16 - DPF: {D18F962A-3722-4B59-B08D-28BB9EB2281E} (PhotosCtrl Class) - http://photos.yahoo.com/ocx/us/yexplorer1_9us.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab


----------



## almostsmart

Hello MB!

Like your new little man.


----------



## MaryBeth

lol thanks almostsmart! where ya been?


----------



## MaryBeth

i don't know what makes the difference, but the computer shuts down with one click like it's suppose to now! thanks nitehawk! the incredimail still came up with start up. i thought we took that off from coming up with start up


----------



## MaryBeth

boy, it sure is lonely in here! i think i hear an echo! hello... helllllo hellllo hellllo!


----------



## MaryBeth

good nite...good nite good nite


----------



## NiteHawk

Run HJT again and put a check mark by this one and have HJT fix it.

Oned you reboot, IncrediMail should no longer start at boot up


----------



## ~Candy~

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\IncMail.exe /c

Think NH forgot to say which one


----------



## NiteHawk

Oops, thanks Candy


----------



## MaryBeth

ohhhhhhhhhhhh candy, there you are! it is soooooooo good to hear from you. i've missed you. thanks for showing up, as always, to help out! you are a gem...now don't ever go too far! oh, and thanks for knowing me!


----------



## Wet Chicken

Probably still has that deep dish pizza on his mind


----------



## Wet Chicken

OK time to put your thinking cap on and try to figure out why this does this...

Count the people, wait till they shift and then count them again.....


----------



## john1

strange ...


----------



## Wet Chicken

Hehehe... the longer you look at it, the funnier it is


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, what's up with that?


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, one is beheaded!


----------



## ~Candy~

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *okay, one is beheaded!  *


Not the chicken


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *one is beheaded*


That must be Mike, the wonder headless chicken


----------



## MaryBeth

no one else has any ideas? then it's settled! mike the chicken it is! lol


----------



## MaryBeth

got another one of "thoes" questions! how can i find out the user name and password if i forgot it? the one that locks you out of a computer!


----------



## john1

Bios password ?


----------



## Wet Chicken

The username and password of your own computer ?


----------



## john1

anyway i'm trying to over-install 95a from cabfiles
but ive forgotten what to do!


----------



## MaryBeth

no, i forgot the password to get into my son's computer! duh! not much better than locking myself out of my own! so now how can i get in it? i got these two networked together so can i get into it thru this one? help! before he finds out! i'm dead meat! 
i almost had your help too (for a change) john... then i got called to the phone... i'll be back later and see if no one has helped by then!


----------



## MaryBeth

okay john, try this? http://jayne.rockdalenet.com/guide/win95.htm


----------



## ~Candy~

If it's the bios password, you're going to have to clear cmos with the jumper, or take the cmos battery out for a few minutes so it clears. Can you get into the bios, or you just can't get past the bios? 

Or are you talking about the Windows log on password?


----------



## Whittibo

OHH.. is it the security password?? like the one you need if you set restrictions? and what is the program doing? I had a problem once that you might be having now, but I won't go into details incase that isn't it..  (aren't you lucky!)

and John.. sorry I have no idea!!


----------



## ~Candy~

You have to start with the setup.exe file first john. Hopefully you copied that along with the cab files


----------



## MaryBeth

it's the windows log on password! man i have tried everything i can think of! is there a way to get in there thru this computer since they are networked together? you think you won't forget, then, you forget~!!!!


----------



## ~Candy~

What OS is it running?


----------



## MaryBeth

xp


----------



## ~Candy~

Is there a password for the administrator, more than one user on that machine? If not, I think you're going to have to delete the password file somehow. I know there must be a way, perhaps do a google search on XP password removal.


----------



## MaryBeth

okay thanks candy...i'll look into it! i'm so mad! argggggg


----------



## MaryBeth

i got it! stupid stupid stupid! man, sometimes i even amaze myself! okay, thanks for being there! i got to run now... talk to you all tonight!


----------



## ~Candy~

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=321305


----------



## john1

i keep all my passwords in a little notebook,
and yes its next to the computer!

but i could always put it away if i wanted to.

AcaCandy,
it doesnt have seup, it has oemsetup, so i have to alter
something to start the install sequence, ive seen that here
before in TSG, but ive forgotten what now ...

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=181127&goto=newpost


----------



## ~Candy~

no, oemsetup is fine. Run that.


----------



## john1

i did.
it says put in a bootdisk


----------



## ~Candy~

You are running it from a dos prompt? Or from within windows?


----------



## john1

i have tried both Dos Window and DoS prompt.


----------



## ~Candy~

And if you put in a bootdisk?


----------



## john1

just a sec ...
i'll do it again,
and take notes,
ok

brb


----------



## john1

from within this windows OS,
navigated to Oemsetup using Explorer,
double clicked,
Dos wondow opens with message,
insert Win 95 Boot Disk,
press CTRL+ALT+DEL
This will restart your computer and begin the Setup. 



(unfortunately it doesnt)


----------



## john1

Will try again from DoS,
and take notes,

brb ...


----------



## john1

navigate to : C:\Windows\options\cabs.
got there.
run oemsetup.exe

I get a message,
To install Windows, insert Windows 95 Boot Disk
into drive A, and then press CTRL+ALT+DEL This will
restart your computer and begin the Setup
program.



(unfortunately it doesnt)


----------



## john1

i am inserting my boot disk from www.bootdisk.com


----------



## john1

pressing ctrl,alt,del


----------



## john1

restarting


----------



## john1

displays

normal windows desktop


----------



## john1

sorry, that last bootdisk was not from www.bootdisk,
it was from another bootdisk download,
i am doing that again,
ive wiped that floppy, and put the one from 
www.bootdisk back on the floppy,

brb


----------



## john1

started again, with floppy in,

normal desktop.


----------



## ~Candy~

Is floppy set to boot first? Did you expand the bootdisk, not just save to floppy?


----------



## john1

yes i did expand the bootdisk,
i did another also from somewhere else,

i have been trying to make sense of the bios,
i'm not sure it is the bios that i was in.

i now think the floppy unit has packed up.


----------



## john1

I think it was a poor floppy disk, not the floppy unit.
trying again.

brb


----------



## john1

floppy unit seems ok.
laptop starts as normal to desktop display,
with floppy in drive A

Clearly i have to access the bios,
and alter this to floppy first,
as AcaCand y has said.

but i cant make it out.
if this is bios, its not like any i know.

I will try to show the arrangement.
i am not sure its bios at all.


----------



## john1

but i have noticed its got a 'set defaults' choice.
So, i was thinking if i use that,
then whether i can work it or not,
it should set to floppy first.

well i hope so anyway ...


----------



## ~Candy~

Defaults may work. But copy everything down first, so you can change things back that you may break


----------



## MaryBeth

couldn't resist this one: maybe it'll help lighten your load;

Ouch!

A man who had just undergone a very complicated operation kept complaining about a bump on his head and a terrible headache. Since his operation had been an intestinal one, there was no earthly reason why he should be complaining of a headache.

Finally his nurse, fearing that the man might be suffering from some post-operative shock, spoke to the doctor about it. The doctor assured the nurse, "Don't worry about a thing. He really does have a bump on his head. About halfway through the operation we ran out of anesthetic."


----------



## john1

Thanks AcaCandy,
i presume that the default setting is for A drive first on most PCs.

I appreciate you saying copy things down so that i could restore
if i go wrong,
but this is not like any bios i have ever seen. It may not be the
bios. I will try to get a pic of it. i have a very low definition
camera, its really a toy, but it sort of works, i will try to get a pic
or two of this mental arrangement.

Maybe someone knows how to work it.
Its called 'Compaq Setup 10' i think (or similar)

I will try to 'set defaults' on it, and hope for the best.

Cheers, John


----------



## ~Candy~

Crap, a comcrap machine.................you hit F 10 to access the bios............and yes, it is a different animal 

*Candy backs sloooowwwwwwwwwlllllyyyyyy away*


----------



## john1

this little 'toy' camera wants a USB port.
and an AAA battery, thats the very thin one like a dog-end,
the only usb port i have is on my pride and joy, a dell latitude
laptop, so i have to getthat out.
and hunt around for a battery that isnt flat.

dont expect much, definition is very poor.


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Crap, a comcrap machine.................you hit F 10 to access the bios............and yes, it is a different animal
> 
> *Candy backs sloooowwwwwwwwwlllllyyyyyy away* *


   ha ha ha he he ha he ha he! oop!


----------



## MaryBeth

you'll learn not to say com--- on this thread! ha ha ha ha...i made that mistake once! hahaha


----------



## john1

the pics really are dismal.
i hit the set defaults,
and exit,
its telling me that storage and
power management have been changed.

maybe it calls a floppy
storage.

i will save and re-start,
to see if thats set floppy first.

John


----------



## MaryBeth

where's the pictures?


----------



## john1

they're too dismal ...


----------



## MaryBeth

is it still not doing what it's suppose to, john?


----------



## john1

well its not looking to floppy first.
maybe the default is not floppy first.

i will transfer the pics from my latitude and post them.

John


----------



## MaryBeth

yes.. you know how to change the order of it booting, so why isn't it doing it?


----------



## john1

i dont know how to change anything in that mental bios, if it is bios.

but i saw a 'restore defaults' button,
and went for that.

here are two crappy pics. the other one is worse.


----------



## john1

wont go in quickie reply,


----------



## john1

if you want to see pics of the next bits of the setup
i can post them,
but they will be very poor quality.


----------



## MaryBeth

you are trying to reload the cab files right?


----------



## john1

almost.

It has the cab files on board.
I'm trying to run an over-install.


----------



## MaryBeth

hey john, check out this and see if it can help you any okay?

http://www.woodford.k12.ky.us/technology/jadams/tech/95upgrad.htm


----------



## john1

ok, will do ...


----------



## john1

yes,
editing the system.ini kinda rings a bell ...

and that bit about program manager sounds vaguely familiar ...

i'm sure ive remembered this before ...






(i need help)


----------



## MaryBeth

oh my john! i wish i were smart enough to help you... ! i will keep looking.. maybe i can come up with something yet! hang in there johhhhnnnnnn!


----------



## MaryBeth

are you working on your lap top?


----------



## MaryBeth

Compaq - older models F10, newer models F1


----------



## john1

I very rarely do much on my laptop(s)
but i do like them to work in case i need one.

I am on my trusty old Win98se AMD at the moment.
(twenty plus days without a crash!)


----------



## MaryBeth

here's compaq bios codes:

http://bioscentral.com/misc/downloads.htm


----------



## MaryBeth

ohhhhhhhh it's friday, that's why it is so lonely in here! so, how's it going john? getting anywhere?


----------



## john1

looked at that page.
my compaq laptops (i have a few) give two short happy beeps
while starting up.
I have always considered that normal.

that page says:
unknown error

but theyre ok.
even this one i want to overinstall is ok,
except for DUN, which is why i want to overinstall.


----------



## MaryBeth

so, in other words, the bios settings page didn't help you any!  okay, back to the search engine!


----------



## john1

maybe i should be aiming to make this boot from hard drive ...


----------



## MaryBeth

that's what that page said didn't it? but candy said to boot from floppy.. what is the animal trying to boot from!  couldn't resist! just kidding...


----------



## MaryBeth

you seen the compaq bios settings there didn't you?


----------



## MaryBeth

0C Boot reset function


----------



## MaryBeth

that was the Compaq General BIOS Post Codes


----------



## MaryBeth

ooo john, i am give out! hopefully tomorrow the crew will be back and able to help you. take care now... sweet dreams john!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *a comcrap machine..... *Candy backs sloooowwwwwwwwwlllllyyyyyy away* *


----------



## john1

will the rooster go
where angels dread to tread ?


----------



## Wet Chicken

The last chicken that played with a Compaq was _Mike the headless chicken_, and you saw what happened to him 

I tried to look something up about "system 10" for you but there was nothing. Found some cool Commadore 64 stuff though


----------



## john1

Cheers,
but i may have that number wrong,
compaq diagnostics is not wrong though.


----------



## john1

hi, i found this forum ...
but i couldnt make it out,
http://www.thegrimes.com/images/resume/forum/english/forumenglish.htm

could you have a look,
let me know what you think ?


----------



## Wet Chicken

Compaq support forum huh? They must be busy  

So what am I supposed to be looking for?


----------



## john1

well i couldnt get it to respond at all.
If you can get a response,
like maybe a forum page comes up,
see if you can find out how to operate the 'diagnostics set-up'

Cheers, John


----------



## Wet Chicken

Hehehe... none of the links work  

They either just uploaded to, or its been up way too long


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[/QUOTE
> 
> hahahha couldn't resist that one, could you big guy! glad you're back!


----------



## john1

i think she's got the right idea,
that site is about as helpfull as the diagnostics setup (bios?)


----------



## john1

My friend has a mobile phone that includes a camera,
he has taken a few snaps for me, to show this bios setup.
Perhaps if i post them here,
someone will know how to set the 'floppy first' ?

These pics are better than my ones.


----------



## ~Candy~

I'm quivering with anticipation


----------



## john1

oh, hello,
well i better hurry up then ...


----------



## ~Candy~

I'm running out for a bit, but will check back 

Have company arriving for 2 weeks, so some errands to catch up on


----------



## john1

heres the first one from the setup, after pressing F10 during startup,


----------



## john1

here's the next one, i chose English.


----------



## john1

here's the next one, i chose 'Computer Setup'


----------



## john1

here's the set of choices from 'Computer Setup'










the choices are:

Processor and Memory
Storage
Input Devices
Power Management

Video
Communications
Security Management

Also along the bottom:
Set Defaults, Help=F1, Exit


----------



## john1

So where would you go from here ?


----------



## ~Candy~

Probably storage. But what key do you press to get this screen to start with?


----------



## john1

thats what i thought too.
i looked through the others, didnt seem related to floppy in any way.
To select, you press the up/down and left/right arrows then enter.
The square edging of each box changes to blue when selected.

The mouse is use-able also on this and the next screen


----------



## ~Candy~

I mean, what got you to that setup screen to begin with? You start the computer and push what buttons to get there? F 10?


----------



## Wet Chicken

1.) Are you just trying to get the floppy to boot up first?

2.) Are you sure that the floppy works correctly?

3.) Have you had your Wheaties today?


----------



## john1

yes F10, when the little flashing square appears top right.
then through as shown, they are in the order they came up.

Storage:


----------



## Wet Chicken

The beast revealed...










BTW, the Compaq BIOS program on that machine does NOT reside on a separate chip, it resides at a separate _partition_ located at /dev/hda3


----------



## john1

Hi Wet Chicken,
well i want to get dial-up to work.
i can get it to ring out using the 'Phone Dialler' program,
so i know it can use the modem ok.

Attempting to configure Dial up Networking brings up the errors
mentioned earlier.

I have removed and replaced Dial-up several times.
No change.

I think an over-install would sort out the problems, but i havent
been able to start the install process using the setup in the cab
files.

I am also not sure if the cab files are ok, as 'extract' doesn't
want to open 05.cab and i think thats where some of dial-up
is, and 01.cab wont open with 'extract'

I thought i was doing extract wrong, cos it isnt that easy to figure
but it will open some alright.

The floppy ?
Yes i am trying to set it to floppy first.
i have a few of these elites, and the hard drive is un-pluggable
so i can try it with different floppies by moving to a different 
laptop. Yes the floppy is ok.

Ive been trying to set up 'Messaging' which looks like an E-mail
program, but it seems to share some files with dial-up that dont
work, and i get stuck with it trying to figure what it wants me to
do anyway. So i think thats a non starter.

My Wheaties ?
Ive been cutting down on the oats, well cut them right out, and
i feel a lot better for it. Also not drinking much coffee, hardly any
over to tea now, till i feel better. Just about living on weetabix,
and beans and sausages now.

Maybe the boot disk could be copied onto the hard drive and
run from there ?
Maybe it could be copied to a ramdrive and run from there ?
Maybe the cab files could be run from the setup.exe if some
alterations were made to system.ini or to autoexec ??

I have to learn more about the general procedure of install.

John


----------



## john1

here's the pic from choosing storage:
it isnt very good,
so ive put it twice,
the first one ive 'helped' a bit in 'Paint'
the second is the original.










If any of it isnt clear, just ask.


----------



## Wet Chicken

Very glad to hear about you're stopping the coffee. Your body will thank you too  

I don't think you can log onto the net with that machine. It was pre-286 (or 286), pre-internet, I think they called it XF86. 

Be very careful with an installation, as mentioned above, the BIOS is on the HD. Don't want to accidentally delete it


----------



## Wet Chicken

Let's start at the beginning. When you boot up, does the POST give you any error warnings or beeps?


----------



## ~Candy~

Where does advanced take you? If you boot with a bootable floppy, does that work for you? Also go to the control panel, networking and remove everything there and reboot....if that is what you are trying to fix. It'll ask for the location of the cab files when you add it back. You need TCP/IP installed first off.


----------



## Wet Chicken

Here is how you run Computer Checkup to first make sure that everything on the computer is working properly.

To run Computer Checkup from the hard drive, complete the following steps:

1. Turn off the computer.

2. Turn on the computer.

3. Press F10 *immediately* after the computer beeps and the cursor moves to the upper-right corner of the screen.

The Configuration and Diagnostics menu should display for you.

4. Select Computer Checkup (TEST) from the Configuration and Diagnostics menu.

The Computer Checkup options menu should display.

5. Select View Device List.

A list of the installed hardware devices is displayed.

NOTE: Computer Checkup may not detect non-Compaq devices.

6. Verify that Computer Checkup correctly detected the installed devices. If the list is correct, select OK. The Computer Checkup option menu is displayed again. If the list is incorrect, verify that the new devices are installed properly.

7. Select one of the following from the Computer Checkup options menu:


* *Quick Check Diagnostics* - This option runs a quick, general test on each device with a minimal number of prompts. If errors occur, they are displayed when the testing is complete.
* *Automatic Diagnostics* - This option runs an unattended, maximum test of each device with minimal prompts. You can choose how many times to run the tests, to stop on errors, or to print or file a log of errors.
* *Prompted Diagnostics* - This option allows maximum control over the device testing process. You can choose attended or unattended testing, decide to stop on errors, or choose to print or file a log of errors.
8. Follow the instructions on the screen as the diagnostic tests are run on the devices. When the testing is complete, the Computer Checkup options menu is displayed again.

9. Exit the test option menu.

10. Exit the Configuration and Diagnostics menu.

NOTE:_ Exiting the Configuration and Diagnostics menu restarts the computer and saves your changes._

11. Let me know if any "Computer Checkup Error Codes" were displayed.


----------



## Wet Chicken

...also if it doesn't beep that doesn't necessarily mean that it is OK.

First check to make sure that the beeps have been turned *on* in the _Power Management_ utility


----------



## MaryBeth

man, now this is exciting...the pro's at work! wow! and, ah, john, you having been hanging around wet chicken so long, you've started to talk like him! lol  
glad the crew returned!

hey candy, you doing the bird this year?


----------



## ~Candy~

Yes, I believe I am  Just wish the cranberries weren't so hard to find here. Friends bringing from U.S. Need to leave for airport in a bit....plane delayed though, should be a nightmare getting there and back..............


----------



## Wet Chicken

Make sure for safety's sake you remember to *NEVER* add warm stuffing to a cold bird


----------



## MaryBeth

man candy, thanksgiving without cranberry salad wouldn't be complete. too bad i can't send you any?


----------



## MaryBeth

i started making my stuffing seperate from the bird, big guy. i never wanted to but was surprised it came out so good. so that is the way i plan on doing it this year too! unless you want to come and make it for me! lol then if you are doing the cooking, i want the blow torch one!


----------



## Wet Chicken

Less worries out of the bird, but not as tasty  

The torch isn't for the stuffing, it's for the glaze  

Making my stuffing fresh from Italian bread  So easy and so yummy :up: 









"Yummy" is a technical term


----------



## ~Candy~

I do both 

Each have their own flavors 


Now off to the airport 

*prays to traffic Gods as she leaves*


----------



## MaryBeth

be careful candyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## MaryBeth

oh yea! fresh italian bread is the best for the stuffing mmmmmmmm and i know the torch is for the glaze...that's my order, and i'm not changing it!
so, john, did you come out from it?


----------



## john1

havent surfaced yet ...
still floundering.


----------



## MaryBeth

oh no john!


----------



## john1

Hi Wet Chicken,
Ive been drinking tea instead of coffee for a few days now. I do
feel a little better thank you.

As for using that on the internet, yes it works ok. Not fast but
ok for a 75 Megahertz machine. Opera runs slightly faster than IE
but it seems to conflict and the results are frequent freeze-ups.
I was going to post a picture of my other elite, logged on to TSG
with your post showing, saying you didn't think it would log on.
But my pal with his Phone-cum-camera has gone for now.

From what i have read about the microsoft programming it seems
that often snags are written-in to cause problems with non-msoft
software. I have removed Opera from the Elite that i was using it
on, and it now runs ok on the internet. Not happy about that but
it seemed the easiest way.

Yes, i know about the Compaq arrangement of putting most of their
bios on the hard drive, it has to be the first part of the hard
drive that gets read by the PC.

Your other question ...
the starting beeps, ... thats two happy beeps, same as my other
elite laptops. If my card-modem is in place i also get the two
tone notification.

Hi AcaCandy,
Advanced ?
yes thats the one i went for.
Unfortunately my pal with the phone/camera isn't here now, so i
will try to describe the next campaq apparition.I have drawn it 
for you. Its a pretty close likeness.
You can use the mouse on this panel, or you can use the 'Tab'
key to go between boxes and buttons, and up/down arrows in the
boxes, and [enter] to choose. The only one you cannot access is
the Hard Drive Controller, its greyed out.
This is the panel where Advanced takes me:










On to your next question,
If you boot with a bootable floppy, does that work for you ?
I haven't been able to get the floppy to primary position yet.
So i haven't been able to boot with a floppy yet.
Although the little floppy green light comes on, then goes off.
Like it was having a look, but i don't think it runs.

Control Panel ?
there are no items in the network configuration.

Perhaps i should put some there ?
Client, Adapter, Protocol ... yes ?
TCP ... thats the microsoft protocol i think.

Wet Chicken,
Yes, thanks for finding that, i had already been through that
however, it was one of many pages that ive been trawling through.

Hi Mary-beth,
exciting ... ? well its getting me agitated thats for sure.
Still floundering, but sort of treading water and staying afloat
now.

Regards John


----------



## Whittibo

WOW.. again, this thread has taken off in a completly different direction.. all the while, I have been cleaning out closets and building shelves, and getting ready to remodel my kitchen starting two days after Thanksgiving.. WHICH is also my birthday.. but for my birthday (aka, Thanksgiving) I get to have my in-laws over.. (won't THAT be a blast?!) 

John1.. I am so sorry I have no advice for you.. seems your in good hands though!! hang in there.. don't let this machine defeat you!! 

Hey MaryBeth.. did you ever get that EmotiPad? and did you figure out your password to your son's computer.. 

and Candy.. have you done anything with your computer? the second one that was bad? or are you still on your "celery".. (that one took me about 2 days to figure out.. things go over my head REALLY easy..  )


----------



## ~Candy~

John, if you choose hot plug diskette drive, does that change anything? And of course choose the 1.44.

Airport wasn't too bad yesterday, we can still park curbside here  

Bonnie, I'm still on the celery, after I cleaned up the crap that somehow got on it while I was gone, it runs pretty good. It's 800 mhz. something, so not nearly as painful as john's machines


----------



## john1

Hi y'all,

Hi AcaCandy, i can choose the 'hot plug diskette drive', but i don't
have one for it, unless an ordinary one would do ? i could make up
a plug for it, but i don't know if it would fit on the normal ports
or if i would have to use the floppy fitting in the laptop.

Still at least you didn't have a problem at the airport, most
airports here are clogged with security.

I am still trying to improve matters here at 'chez mois' i cant
afford a newer connection like cable or broadband, but i do want to
fix up my V2 modem, i think its V2 or similar, they say it does a
bit better than the usual 56k. ( is it V2 ? )

I would like an 800 Mhz but i think that it would really be wasted
with connection speeds from a dial-up machine. It would bring my
CD re-writer times down from typically twenty minutes or so to
a few minutes i guess. Till i can afford one i will have to live
with the pain !!

Just remembered it not V2 its V90 _the bells, the bells ...
and the pain ...._

yes the newer dial-up modems are V90 i hope 'Freeserve' are
compatible.

John 

Correction, the newer ones are V92 !!


----------



## MaryBeth

so did you get it to startup with the floppy first john?


----------



## john1

Hi Mary-beth,

Well i think it wont accept that.
i may be wrong but i think Compaq call that primary address.
the hard drive is set for that, and it wont alter, its greyed out.

If thats the bit,
then no i cant do it.
but that might not be the bit.

but thats the closest ive got yet ...


----------



## john1

Hi guys and girls,

The more i think about this,
the more painful it gets.

The compaq has its bios on the HD.
So if i set it to look at floppy first,
it wont get to its own bois,
to see that it should look to floppy first.

So it wont.
Something else must be on the Mobo
already telling it to look for the bios
on the hard drive.

So it would have to read its bios on the HD,
then check the floppy ??

dunno, my dinners waiting ...


----------



## MaryBeth

go eat john, maybe i can find some help on compaq site


----------



## MaryBeth

hey john, can you ask these guys? it's compaq site:

http://h41102.www4.hp.com/support/contact_compaq/index.html


----------



## john1

Thanks for that MB,
i found the forums after a struggle,
they're sort of hidden,
ive had two replies already,
one suggestion is that i do an upgrade to the DUN
from the microsoft site,
that sounds like a good idea.

But it still wouldn't get the install running,
but it i wanted it to run to fix DUN, so maybe it will be ok.

I didnt think of an upgrade to fix a problem, but why not.

I'll let you know how it goes,

John


----------



## Whittibo

Good luck to you John.. your a braver man then I


----------



## MaryBeth

when you get in the middle of it, there is no way to go but "thru" it! good luck john... you'll make it now. when what you are doing is not working, always change the game plan...it will work now!


----------



## MaryBeth

birthday coming up hey whittibo~


----------



## Whittibo

YEAH.. isn't that cool how it says I have one.. I like that!  I love birthdays and Christmas .. not only because of gifts.. I usually don't ask for a lot, and even then I ask for things like coffee mugs and cereal bowls..  (that's what I am getting this year.. along with the new Santa Clause movie) but it's the whole EXCITMENT and ENERGY that comes with birthdays 

This year, my birthday falls on Thanksgiving day.. happens every 6 years doesn't it? anyway.. I am having my in-laws over for Thanksgiving dinner.. so I guess that's my birthday. But for me.. I get birthday months.. anything I want, anywhere close to my birthday.. I say, "oh.. I am going to get that for my birthday"..  don't you love the way I rationalize my greed..


----------



## ~Candy~

Works for me


----------



## MaryBeth

hahaha you guys!


----------



## MaryBeth

hey there john, how's it going? any progress?


----------



## Wet Chicken

Found this picture today. When you look at it you can just tell that the poor cat is saying "_instead of taking that picture of me, why don't you take this @%&# lime off of my head?_"


----------



## MaryBeth

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHA
HAHAHHAHHAHAHAHHAA
HAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHA
HAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAH OH OH OH 
HAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAAH
HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## MaryBeth

ohhhhhhhh
hahahahhahahahahahhhaha


----------



## MaryBeth

how do i make a back up of my registry?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *how do i make a back up of my registry? *












Registry>Export Registry File


----------



## MaryBeth

hahahhaha
the "off topic" is almost as funny as the kitty with attitude!
hahahahhahahaha


----------



## MaryBeth

oh, and thank you sir!


----------



## Wet Chicken

Yeah, I always wanted to use that in this thread


----------



## MaryBeth

leave it to me to oblidge! 
i went into registry to see if that msblast worm was there.... so neat seeing that side of the computer! love love love it! 
okay, so anyway, i was suppose to go to run then look in right window pane and select auto update...but there was no auto update for me to click on.... do you think that is suppose to be there or was that an (if) it is in there? the "auto update" that is...? what you think?


----------



## MaryBeth

Locate the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE entry:

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

Look in the the right window pane and select windows auto update = msblast.exe and delete it if it exists.


----------



## MaryBeth

where's john and how is his project coming?


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i got the registry thingy!


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, can someone tell me how to get to C:systemvolume Information\_restore?


----------



## MaryBeth

can i get to that thru the registry? i know what the C is and probably not in registry but can i get to it thru there?


----------



## Wet Chicken

Here's Michaels version of the OJ chase...


----------



## MaryBeth

hahahahhahahaahahahahaa you're bad big guy!
hey johnnnnnnnnnnnnn where are you? did you make it thru?
tech computer heal thyself! i have incountered a mass and came thru it untouched! just the more learned! hahahha see there, hanging with intelligent company wears off! hahahahhahaha 
except when the big guy is hitting the cooking sherry...i forget how to spell it again! lol


----------



## john1

still here.
havent downloaded the upgrade to 1.4 yet,
also advised to install the SP1 as they say its
95 with updates and called SP1 or 95a.

John


----------



## MaryBeth

so what are you waiting for? is it still fighting you? or you hadnt' the time for it yet?


----------



## john1

Hi,

i have downloaded: "DUN 1.4 for Windows 95 (Dun14-95.exe)"
and also: "Windows 95 Service Pack 1"

I intend to attempt to run the SP1 upgrade, I have yet to
transfer these files to the Elite via Zip-DCC. I will
probably transfer those files tomorrow. I'm rather
concerned that the SP1 upgrade will want to inspect
the Cab files. But the cab files are faulty, thats why
i'm doing this, if it doesn't like my cabfiles,
it may refuse to install.

Cheers, John


----------



## Whittibo

Good luck John.. sorry I can't help.. but you have been way over my head since you started! but I have kept my fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *Hi,
> 
> But the cab files are faulty, thats why
> i'm doing this, if it doesn't like my cabfiles,
> it may refuse to install.
> 
> Cheers, John  *


oh john! computers are such a trip when they are not working properly! i hope it all goes like it's suppose to and you get past this. 
i got to play pool on here last nite. the first time in i can't remember how long! just had some old time fun with the computer! lol
hope you'll be back to that in no time john!
oh and whit.... HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
and Happy Thanksgiving to the rest. we should all be thankful every day.... but to this one day we set aside.... be thankful! lol love ya all!  
candy, did you get the cranberries?
big guy, what's on your menu for tomorrow?


----------



## Wet Chicken

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!*


----------



## MaryBeth

love it! that's great big guy! 
thanks


----------



## john1

Hi Mary-Beth, Wet Chicken, Whittibo,

I'm giving this a try now, well very soon,
I'm hoping that if the upgrade doesn't like my cabfiles,
AcaCandy may know how to tell it to like them.

Cheers, John


----------



## MaryBeth

yea, (slap) sometimes, (slap), candy knows (slap), just how to (slap), change its (slap) mind!


----------



## john1

Ive installed the SP1 update, it finished by saying that it "completed successfully"

Still cant add Dun though.
Next i will try to upgrade DUN to ver1.4

Cheers, John


----------



## MaryBeth

get candy! (slap) (slap) (slap)


----------



## john1

i was hoping to avoid any violence ...


----------



## MaryBeth

yea, i had hoped you would be able to too! some computers just won't do things the easy way, you know!


----------



## john1

The DUN 1.4 update looks like its taken ok.
It did not reference the cabfiles at all, that i saw.

I am trying to configure it now.

Brb ...


----------



## MaryBeth

oh good luck john...


----------



## john1

i have been able to retrieve an email on this problem laptop.
i used something called 'the microsoft network'
no idea what that is,
it looks and seems very primitive.

I'm having trouble getting the browser to operate ...
i cant find it.
i may put mozilla on there,
i dont think there is a browser on it.


----------



## MaryBeth

man, john, did it do the cab files okay then?


----------



## Wet Chicken

*Thanksgiving cooking secret*

Cook the turkey upside down, and you'll have the juiciest one ever









And don't forget, the inner-thigh has to reach 170 degrees to be fully done


----------



## MaryBeth

oh thanks big guy! i can do that one! mm mmm mmmm


----------



## Wet Chicken

There are _soooo_ many incredible things to eat tomorrow, my taste buds won't get any sleep


----------



## MaryBeth

what's on the menu?


----------



## john1

ive just had my supper, off to bed soon,
As far as i could see from the lists of files that flashed up
as the DUN-update installed, it made no call to the cab files at all.
It seemed that most of what it wanted,
it got from C:\WINDOWS\System i think.

I am fairly sure theres no browser,
thats why i can log-on to the net,
but i cant get any sites.
i think i will put Mozilla on there.

Unless someone knows different ?


----------



## MaryBeth

big guy, that call is for you... so what do you think?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *what's on the menu? *


I was going to make you a list as requested, but I think my hands would get a cramp in typing it all out 

Needless to say it's Thanksgiving  :up:


----------



## john1

Happy Thanksgiving to you all !


----------



## Whittibo

upside down turkey??  REALLY?? or are you pulling my leg and I'll have a screwed up turkey to serve my inlaws?? 

Hey John.. glad your getting somewhere.. got some primitive emails at least.. 

I have been in town all day.. hubbys truck to the shop.. kid to the Dr... Kid to the Lab.. Kid to the pharmacy.. grocery store.. (funny thing was.. the grocery store was the least painful)

ok.. better get this house clean for tomorrow.. chickenguy.. confirm that upside down thing for me.. I bake mine in a bag.. and NOBODY better give me greif about that..  it's a HUGE improvment over the 10 hours it used to take me doing it my "moms way"..


----------



## john1

This is old ... and painful !
If i delete MSN,
will that prevent 'Inbox' from working ?


----------



## MaryBeth

you can't delete the only mail program you got john! i would think that would prevent inbox from working! 
hey big guy....some help here? we need you again! 
i am going to cook mine upside down. i believe him. that is the only problem witht the white meat, it tends to dry out...so that sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## MaryBeth

john, try this before you delete the microsoft network! you might change your mind!

http://www.experts-exchange.com/Networking/Microsoft_Network/


----------



## john1

I looked in add/remove,
it can be added.

So i removed it.
Inbox looks the same,
and seems to behave the same,
but i havent tried it on the internet yet.

I have renamed Inbox to E-mail,
it still seems the same.

Perhaps i should try to connect with it,
just to check that it still works ...


----------



## MaryBeth

bottom left hand corner tells about the email


----------



## john1

I have just realised that Mozilla includes an e-mail section,
with an address book.
So i think if i just put Mozilla on there,
that should sort it out.

Hopefully ...


----------



## john1

just seen your last post,

"bottom left hand corner tells about the email"

To what pray, are you referring ?
Surely you are not using 'Inbox' as an email client ?


----------



## MaryBeth

no, never mind me...wet chicken answered you right! lol i was thinking that microsoft network had all you needed... but the big guy knows more than me!


----------



## john1

this is pretty old,
and pretty horrible,
its called 'Windows Messaging' for Win95 ver4.0

I think its the first one after Win3.1
(but it actually still works)


----------



## MaryBeth

good nite all! have a good day tomorrow!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *but the big guy knows more than me!  *


Which came first, the chicken or the egg?


----------



## NiteHawk

That's an easy one, the egg!


----------



## ~Candy~

95 should have Explorer and Outlook Express. At least I thought it did, it's been a little while since I've fired up my 95 drive   Go to add/remove windows, windows components.


----------



## MaryBeth

hey candyyyyyyyyyyyyyy you ready for today? did you get the cranberries?


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *That's an easy one, the egg! *


...but a chicken needs to _lay the egg_ first. The egg cannot appear out of thin air 

Then again, chickens come after they _grow up_ from being in the egg... this is so confusing 

I think the rooster came first. He was probably looking for a date on Saturday night, and so the chicken was invented, along with mashed potatoes


----------



## MaryBeth

my diner was a success! thanks in big part to my beautifully browned, moist turkey! wet chicken, cooking the bird on it's breast made all the difference. the dark meat was still moist, but the white meat was too! it was soooo good! thanks for the tip. i will cook all my foul that way from now on. and it looked beautiful too. i put celery stalks in the bottom to hold it off the pan and it did real well. i am very happy with the results. i hope everything turns out good for the rest of you too! happy turkey day! gooble gooble!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *my diner was a success! thanks in big part to my beautifully browned, moist turkey! wet chicken, cooking the bird on it's breast made all the difference. the dark meat was still moist, but the white meat was too! it was soooo good! thanks for the tip.  *


Hehehe... no problem Mary Beth, glad to help. That was one of the secrets that they taught us in school. You can also cut up some celery, apples and pears (into 1/4s) and stuff the bird with them. The moisture from them will help to make the bird _very_ moist and flavor it sooooo it's yummy too


----------



## MaryBeth

yea, thanks there big guy. hey, my son is trying to get into a youth chat room and my settings won't let him. can you help me here? i went in and put that site in the "safe" list but still nothing... can you think of what might be the problem?


----------



## Wet Chicken

Sorry, don't do chat rooms. Too much spyware


----------



## MaryBeth

oh really! i am trying to get him into a safe one..maybe there aren't any safe ones huh! so how was your diner? are you still eating> i am having pumpking pie now!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *so how was your diner? *


On my forth piece of pumpkin pie 

Then I get to start on the pecan pie and the cheese cake. Gotta love Cool Whip 

Hey has everyone seen the new Windows Operating system that they are going to call _Windows RG_? It's really cool!

You can see an actual demonstration of it by clicking HERE!

If you want to stop the demo simply press <ALT>+F4


----------



## MaryBeth

okay, i'll go check it out! i am about to bust! the more food you make the more you try to eat it all! not good! lol i'm off to check out that site. 
i put up firewalls after this last mess i got into with my son's computer so that is keeping him out the chat rooms i think. a two edged sword, cause now he's board! go figure!


----------



## MaryBeth

okay big guy...what would you do without having me to fall for your stuff! hahahahaha


----------



## MaryBeth

hahaha love it!


----------



## Wet Chicken

Oh and big Microsoft insiders say that RG stands for Really Good  

Did you try the new Windows RG Word? Pretty cool huh?


----------



## MaryBeth

hahahahaa now who can i recommend this fantastic new windows too? ahhahhaa


----------



## john1

Hi AcaCandy,

I too thought that Internet Explorer came with windows.
Apparently it didn't then. Its not amongst the Add/Remove.
It was an extra then. And i think initially it cost money.
Curiously, i have found a self extractor file in a folder
called internet, which looks to me like internet explorer.

So i will probably try that.
I don't think this machine has ever been on the web,
the TIF is empty, no history. I'm not sure where to check
to see if its ever been on line, probably in the 'Index.dat'
files ?

I think i will have to clear a bit more space before trying
to install Internet Explorer, theres only 59 Mbytes left,
thats a bit thin i think.

I was considering Mozilla, then i found this self-extractor
package, so i think i will keep it standard.

A lot of room on this HD is taken up with a game called
"Duke Nukem" its one of those early DoS games, but its not
freeware, so i spose someone paid money for it.

I'm trying to copy it over to my machine, so he can still
have it if he wants it, but i don't know if its copied ok
or not, i copied a file called DUKE3D.GRP which sort of
looks like the program installer, but GRP (from Microsoft
Program Group) is not recognised as a valid file extension
by my Win98se machine.
Strange.

This early version does have 'Windows Messaging' as an
Email program, it has nearly the same layout as 'Outlook
Express' but annoyingly, it wants to connect when its run.
I am looking for some way to stop it wanting to connect
every time its started, but i feel its just the way it is.

I am hoping that if this package is I.E. then it may include
Outlook Express, well you never know.
If so i can drop this messaging, and put the more normal
looking Email program on it for him.

I was also hoping to run this machine in 16bit, but as i
cant do an over-install, cos the cabs don't work, then i don't
have this option. At least i don't think so. I know that you
can change from 16bit to 32bit 'on the hoof' but i don't 
think you can change back to 16bit without a re-install.

Ive been told that Windows running in 16bit will operate a
bit faster, and i wanted to see what the difference is, and
if there are things that it wont do in 16bit.
But it looks like i will have to find out some other way.

I might remove the office suite, that takes a big bite out of
the available space. Dunno whats best to leave in though ...

John


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *hahahahaa now who can i recommend this fantastic new windows too? ahhahhaa *


Oh i'm sure that when it comes to market, plenty of people will want to buy it. Just lkook at XP


----------



## MaryBeth

are you coming out from under it yet john? i haven't read all your stuff yet


----------



## john1

Hi Mary-beth,
yes i think so,
The install of the DUN update went ok,
it didnt query the cabfiles at all.

And, i found a self extractor package on it which i think
is the Internet Explorer Add On for the original Win95.

but, i dont think theres room for it, so i'm looking around
for stuff to wipe off. Maybe the office suite, unless i can
check out this 'Duke Nukem' stuff.

So far, so good.

John


----------



## MaryBeth

good deal! turns out to be a good day then, john...


----------



## john1

Hi,

Ive put spider on it.
I have never seen Spider come up clean.

Heres a log of the files that Spider checked.
Every one empty.
i am most surprised.

Log:
******************************
{\rtf1\ansi\deff0\deftab720{\fonttbl{\f0\fnil MS Sans Serif;}{\f1\fnil\fcharset2 Symbol;}{\f2\fswiss\fprq2 System;}{\f3\fnil Times New Roman;}}
{\colortbl\red0\green0\blue0;}
\deflang1033\pard\plain\f3\fs18 Spider Log File - Copyright (C) 1999 - Ward van Wanrooij <[email protected]>
\par =======================================================================
\par Scanned c:
\par 
\par Files Scanned:
\par c:\\WINDOWS\\History\\MM256.DAT
\par c:\\WINDOWS\\History\\MM2048.DAT
\par c:\\WINDOWS\\Cookies\\MM256.DAT
\par c:\\WINDOWS\\Cookies\\MM2048.DAT
\par c:\\WINDOWS\\Temporary Internet Files\\cache1\\MM256.DAT
\par c:\\WINDOWS\\Temporary Internet Files\\cache1\\MM2048.DAT
\par c:\\WINDOWS\\Temporary Internet Files\\cache2\\MM256.DAT
\par c:\\WINDOWS\\Temporary Internet Files\\cache2\\MM2048.DAT
\par c:\\WINDOWS\\Temporary Internet Files\\cache3\\MM256.DAT
\par c:\\WINDOWS\\Temporary Internet Files\\cache3\\MM2048.DAT
\par c:\\WINDOWS\\Temporary Internet Files\\cache4\\MM256.DAT
\par c:\\WINDOWS\\Temporary Internet Files\\cache4\\MM2048.DAT
\par =======================================================================
\par URLs Found:
\par ***** Scanning c:\\WINDOWS\\History\\MM256.DAT... *****
\par 
\par ***** Scanning c:\\WINDOWS\\History\\MM2048.DAT... *****
\par 
\par ***** Scanning c:\\WINDOWS\\Cookies\\MM256.DAT... *****
\par 
\par ***** Scanning c:\\WINDOWS\\Cookies\\MM2048.DAT... *****
\par 
\par ***** Scanning c:\\WINDOWS\\Temporary Internet Files\\cache1\\MM256.DAT... *****
\par 
\par ***** Scanning c:\\WINDOWS\\Temporary Internet Files\\cache1\\MM2048.DAT... *****
\par 
\par ***** Scanning c:\\WINDOWS\\Temporary Internet Files\\cache2\\MM256.DAT... *****
\par 
\par ***** Scanning c:\\WINDOWS\\Temporary Internet Files\\cache2\\MM2048.DAT... *****
\par 
\par ***** Scanning c:\\WINDOWS\\Temporary Internet Files\\cache3\\MM256.DAT... *****
\par 
\par ***** Scanning c:\\WINDOWS\\Temporary Internet Files\\cache3\\MM2048.DAT... *****
\par 
\par ***** Scanning c:\\WINDOWS\\Temporary Internet Files\\cache4\\MM256.DAT... *****
\par 
\par ***** Scanning c:\\WINDOWS\\Temporary Internet Files\\cache4\\MM2048.DAT... *****
\par 
\par =======================================================================
\par 
\par }
******************************

Looks to me like its never been on line.

John


----------



## MaryBeth

that's good too!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *Looks to me like its never been on line.
> *


Oh dear, it's in for a big surprise


----------



## NiteHawk

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *...but a chicken needs to lay the egg first. The egg cannot appear out of thin air
> 
> Then again, chickens come after they grow up from being in the egg... this is so confusing
> 
> I think the rooster came first. He was probably looking for a date on Saturday night, and so the chicken was invented, along with mashed potatoes  *


The evolution of any species is a very very slow process and who knows at what point we start to call anything by the name that it is known by today? In this case, a chicken.

However, I offer this theory for your thoughts.

At some point in time something that was very close to what we now call a chicken (an "almost a chicken") laid an egg. When that egg hatched the finial step in evolution had taken place and what came out of the egg is what we now call a chicken.

In absence of a better theory I will accept this one. 

Happy Thanksgiving one and all!!


----------



## pyritechips

Well!

I am shocked! This is the longest non-tech tech thread I've ever seen!  

I have nothing useful to addd except to but in and hijack a little attention for myself. If anybody objects then you can rat me out to Candy! She'd be more than happy to give me a smack or two! 

(BTW I do know a thing or two about W98se. Far too much actually! That's why I use W2K now!  )

~Jim

P.S. I almost forgot: Welcome to TSG Mary Beth!


----------



## MaryBeth

well, thank you there private Jim!


----------



## MaryBeth

hahahahaa well, i messed that up totally didn't i! sorry pyrite Jim!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by pyritechips:_
> *I do know a thing or two about W98se. That's why I use W2K now! *


Now that's a quote if I ever saw one


----------



## MaryBeth

i got it! i know where the egg came from!  

Jhn 1:1 In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. 

Jhn 1:2 The same was in the beginning with God. 

Jhn 1:3 All things were made by him; and without him was not any thing made that was made. 

Bible: 101


----------



## Wet Chicken

The question is not who may or may not have made it, the question is which one was made first  

I still say it was the rooster


----------



## MaryBeth

he he he!


----------



## john1

There were eggs around before chickens.

Many species have eggs.


----------



## Wet Chicken

Yes but eggs don't just pop up from thin air, _as a chicken I know these things_


----------



## MaryBeth

how fitting for the "morning after"!


"The best measure of a man's honesty isn't his income tax return. It's the zero adjust on his bathroom scale."

Arthur C. Clarke (1917 - )


----------



## pyritechips

Hello and good morning MaryBeth.

Thanks so much for the kind words in my guestbook! That was very thoughtful of you!


----------



## MaryBeth

hahaha i messed it up too jim! sorrry!  did you see it?


----------



## pyritechips

Hi again MaryBeth!

I can't see where you messed up but if you did, don't worry; it is the thought that counts!


----------



## MaryBeth

did you get the one about the email that wouldn't go thru, jim? it didn't go up on the site so i clicked it again and still didn't see it go up, so i figured it went up twice "somewhere"! i don't know why the email wouldn't work, do you?


----------



## pyritechips

Hello again!

I just sent a test email and it came through without a hitch!


----------



## ~Candy~

john, is there an option in the control panel to convert to fat 32? It may be under accessories, or system tools.

Hey PC, welcome to Dell


----------



## MaryBeth

well, the one i sent to you came back to me, saying :

----- Transcript of session follows -----
mail.local: unknown name: pyritechips

must be my isp then huh! so did you get the address book information about that one?


----------



## MaryBeth

hi candy, how was your thanksgiving and did you find the cranberries??????


----------



## ~Candy~

We are actually waiting for more company to arrive on Tuesday, so we're doing the 'fashionably' late turkey  Cranberries came via the first bunch to arrive Saturday


----------



## MaryBeth

good deal, then i can rest knowing your thanksgiving is saved!


----------



## MaryBeth

tell me this jim, is the last two letters of your email .ca ? is that correct?


----------



## Whittibo

HEY you guys.. I just had a weird thing happen.. 
my kids went to turn on their computer (which is usually left on, but it wasn't on) and when they hit the on button.. NOTHING.. then the restart button NOTHING.. I told daughter to check the power cords that they didn't get knocked loose.. NOTHING.. 

I finally went down there.. did all of the above myself.. and NOTHING. I took the cover off.. (as if that would help.. or possibly I would see something amazing ?) but nothing. I did see a tiny little light on the mother board lit up, so that told me it was getting power.. 

I kept trying to turn it off with the surge protector.. and NOTHING.. finally.. I tried once more. .. and VOILA.. it worked.. 

so what's up with that? should I be scared?


----------



## MaryBeth

oh ho


----------



## pyritechips

> tell me this jim, is the last two letters of your email .ca


Yes, it is .ca That is the domain for Canada.


----------



## MaryBeth

whittibo, you tried all the given ones right? rebooted? held the off button on the tower in for three seconds? tried to plug it straight into the outlet and seen it's not the power surger that is broke?
what ever it is, you don't need to worry. with this guys you are covered no matter what~


----------



## MaryBeth

well, then i sent another email, (copy of the original one), again.. see if it gets to you!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *my kids went to turn on their computer and when they hit the on button.. NOTHING*


Could be the SPST switch is dirty.

Either that, or the turkey has come back to haunt you


----------



## MaryBeth

heyyyyyyyyyyy big guy! i wondered if you were hung over!


----------



## Whittibo

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *Could be the SPST switch is dirty.
> 
> *


what is a SPST switch?

and now the computer game my daughter is trying to play, keeps messing up. the game flashes off, then when it comes back, apparently ( I haven't seen it for myself yet) the icons are HUGE.. so they have to reboot it.

I looked to see how much disk space they have.. I think it's just going to take a good cleaning up?! but where oh where do I start with that? they have loaded MANY games on there.. and I know a lot of their school programs they are supposed to be using, won't even work in there.. so I think it's time to tackle this one.

anyone up for the challenge??


----------



## MaryBeth

i'd still make sure the surger is not the problem first


----------



## Whittibo

well.. it needs to be cleaned up anyway.. as I am sure it's not running at it's PEAK ability.. 

but I don't think the surger is the problem if the monitor was coming on.. and the lights on the computer were even on.. but the computer had no power .. all except that one little light on the mother board.. 

BUT.. what you said MB about holding down the button for 3 seconds.. I have never heard that.. but I WAS holding down the button.. don't know why really.. just was seeing if it would make that little light go out..


----------



## MaryBeth

hahhaa the only thing better than an engineer, woman's intuition!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *what is a SPST switch? *


Single Pole - Single Throw.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by MaryBeth:_
> *hahhaa the only thing better than an engineer, woman's intuition! *


Yep, it was womans intuition that got us to the moon and back... 

Actually I just looked at one of my computers and they have a DPDT swich on it


----------



## MaryBeth

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *Yep, it was womans intuition that got us to the moon and back...
> 
> huh?*


----------



## Whittibo

> _Originally posted by Wet Chicken:_
> *Single Pole - Single Throw. *


Gosh.. I am lost already, and haven't even begun yet.. 

ok... I saw it with my own eyes.. yes the game stopped, and it returned to the desktop.. where the icons were big, but no tool bar in the bottom either. so I restarted, and everything starts fine again..

now.. I went through with my kid, and uninstalled the programs that we knew they didn't need anymore..

next, I am going to uninstall the Norton 2002, and reinstall the Norton System works pro 2003 I have.. that should help keep the system running smoothly?! (right??)

now.. what else should I do?


----------



## MaryBeth

man! that alone and it should be running a lot better!


----------



## MaryBeth

even so, needing cleaned out shouldn't have anything to do with it shutting down


----------



## Wet Chicken

Sorry, I was at another forum trying to explain to someone how to convert base 10 to base 26.

You said:



> so I restarted, and everything starts fine again..


So why are you uninstalling things


----------



## Whittibo

OH.. I am uninstalling things cause the kids installed a bunch of junk.. and I am just trying to clean it up.. AND.. the one program keeps doing this shutting down thing.. it happens all the time.. 

when I uninstalled the old Norton, then went to install the new one.. it asked if I was installing to locate a possible virus.. and if so.. then to use the CD Rom to start up.. so that's what it's going through right now.. have NO idea what it's doing.. but that's what got me to that point.. 

we have had that computer for a few years now, and I have never done anything except add the networking to it.. so I think with 3 little girls playing on it.. it's about time to see what all they have done..


----------



## MaryBeth

heyyyyyyyyy big guy, i think she needs to try out the new winRT! maybe that is what it's needing!  give her the site again huh?


----------



## MaryBeth

seriously, it will run a lot better when you get it all cleaned up. it had to be bogged down!


----------



## MaryBeth

afterall, computers have feelings too!


----------



## Whittibo

I hope so MaryBeth.. 

and I will have to run my daughters one program to find out what it's missing.. every time she plays it for awhile, it shuts down and says that it's missing some component.. so instead of fixing the problem when I found out about it.. I simply let her use the laptop..  I am so lazy!!

ok.. going back down to check on it..


----------



## MaryBeth

see, now, i'm wanting to work on it...you are soooooooo lucky we are not close enough! hahahhahahahaha (evil laugh) hahahahahhaa


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *the one program keeps doing this shutting down thing.. it happens all the time..
> *


What program is that 

MaryBeth - yes, it sounds like she needs the new Windows RG


----------



## Whittibo

umm.. I think the one they were using that caused this today is the JumpStart K but the one that was doing it that I moved to the lap top was Earobics.. It's a phonimic awareness game.. 

ok.. just checked on it.. it's still scanning.. I am a multitasker.. so while I was downstairs.. I vacummed and got out some of the christmas decorations too.. that's what took me so long.. 

I'll let you know when it's done scanning.. but then I have to reload it.. and will go to Microsofts website and look for updates.. I don't think Win98 was set to do automatic updates was it? so in 3 years.. we haven't updated it..


----------



## Wet Chicken

Maybe ask Santa to update it (_hopefully to Win2K_)


----------



## Whittibo

NAH.. no OS updates.. this is a school computer.. we don't even own it.. and the stuff I have done already to it.. (the networking card, new modem before that, new RAM) those things I shouldn't have done either.. and I don't want to put more money into it when it's not even ours.. 

Santa was thinking of buying one of those DELLS for the girls.. but we didn't need it.. they have theirs.. works fine.. and then have my laptop.. so their good for now..


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Whittibo:_
> *we don't even own it.. and the stuff I have done already to it.. (the networking card, new modem before that, new RAM) those things I shouldn't have done either.. *


Oops... remember Santa is _reading his list, checking it twice, gonna find out who's naughty or nice_...


----------



## Whittibo

well.. they're just lucky I have done GOOD things with the computer.. most of the students screw them up and the techs have to fix them. 

we got royally ripped on this deal.. it's an older computer.. and our school funds paid for it.. but they charged us like $475 for it.. and I have had to fix/repair/replace things since soon after we got it.. 

oh well.. I didn't want to spend OUR money on a computer for the kids.. not until I know they will not destroy it..  they do pretty good now.. even the (soon to be) 5 year old plays on it every chance she gets..  gee.. I think they get that from me..


----------



## Whittibo

and speaking of Santa.. 
everyone seen the Santa Clause movies yet? 
Santa Clause #1 is my all time fav. movie.. just LOVE watching it.. and then yesterday for my birthday.. hubby bought me #2.. it's just as good as the first.. with all the same actors in it.. Disney has ruined so many sequals by changing the actors.. they have restored my faith in their movie making abilities again.. (they lost it after I bought the second Aladian movie  )

so.. if you haven't seen them.. it's a holiday must do!!


----------



## Whittibo

oh.. and another thing.. 
what's a great left over's recipe.. cause I know I aint cooking tonight!!~  did enough of that yesterday.. todays my day off..


----------



## Whittibo

ok.. and why am I showing offline here?

I set that for my laptop.. I guess once it's in your profile, thats the standard for anytime you log on? I thought it would have something to do with my cookies for each computer? guess I was wrong eh?!

am I talking to myself again? and is that a bad thing??


----------



## Wet Chicken

Have number one, saw parts of number two, good movie


----------



## MaryBeth

whittibo, what homeschool are you with?


----------



## Whittibo

Hey MaryBeth.. welcome back! 

I homeschool with a charter school here in California.. it's called Horizon Instructional Systems Charter School.. 

This is our 6th year!! I still have a hard time believing that when I add up the years.. 

My oldest is in 5th grade this year, doing great.. middle daughter is in 3rd, but has dyslexia and just diagnosed with ADHD so she is a little behind.. and my youngest, will be 5 on Sunday.. she is doing 'some' work.. but with all the time I have to devote to the middle one.. the baby doesn't get much school yet.. 

ok.. update on the kids computer.. still scanning..  man.. it's been HOURS and HOURS.. what in the heck is it doing??


----------



## MaryBeth

and that school sends an instructor in and you get a computer?


----------



## Whittibo

well.. sorta.. 
we get our california school funds.. it goes into a "pot" of sorts.. and I can spend $1100 a year per child. (curriculum and classes etc.) 

we are also assigned an ES.. (educational specialist) who helps us with the stuff we need.. and does ordering for us, as we don't have direct access to the funds ourselves.. and comes once a month to do learning records (for our state portfolios)

now for Kaitlin, my middle daughter, I chose to pay my ES more per semester, for her to spend 1 hour a WEEK doing reading. This way, I have more help, plus there is a teacher who knows what they are doing.. that is directly working with Kaitlin, and making sure she is making progress, and learning all she needs.. so it's more like a weekly tutoring.. and that costs me $250 per semester.. so $500 a school year.. and that only leaves $600 for all the school supplies and curriculum we need. 

The girls both take a class.. it's an American Girl Tea.. where they learn about an American Girl each month, and they cook something from that era.. and a craft from that era.. 

and then Danielle, my oldest, she takes a Writing class once a week. because I am HORRIBLE at writing and grammer etc.. (have you noticed yet?!  )

my main reason for not putting my kids in public school was, peer pressure. I knew I wouldn't be in touch with what was going on, I am an "all or nothing" type person. Either its my job, or I will let someone else just do it, and not even question it or watch it.. thus, I wouldn't be an involved parent.. which would be BAD!!! 

My kids do a LOT of things with other kids, and some are homeschooled, some not. They are always doing something with the church.. (christmas musical.. Awana etc..) so they do get the socialization that used to be a problem with homeschoolers..


----------



## Whittibo

oops.. all that writing, and I never did answer about the computer.. that was purchased with our funds.. (the $1100 per kid) and now they have this program.. where I think you pay $400 a year for the first year of a new computer.. then $300 the second year.. and $200 the next.. and $100 every year after that! WHAT A RIP!!!

I guess that includes all the tech support too.. which for some people could be a LOT. BUT.. the computer people we use for our school, they are about 2 hours away from me.. so needless to say, I haven't ever used their services..


----------



## MaryBeth

no no no no no, i'm not putting it down...i am for it..i just don't see that support here in texas... i think it's great


----------



## Whittibo

well.. unfortunatly.. a LOT of Californians are against it.. only because what's happening is parents are choosing to keep their kids at home. we don't have to be teachers.. just have to facilitate the learning. but with more and more kids staying home, that means less and less kids in the schools.. (which they should be GLAD about) BUT.. it all comes down to money. without kids in the schools.. there isn't any money.. and they get a LOT of money per child... so the schools are actually losing money.

There are a LOT of charter schools here in California, and every year it's on the ballot to try to do away with them or some part of them.. I can't remember a year that has gone by, that we didn't "worry" about some laws.. but thankfully, it's becoming so popular that it's hard to pass these laws.. 

Keep your eyes open where you live. You might be surprised at what is available. I know our local public school put together their own charter school.. only because they would still get the money for the homeschooled kid. hasn't gone over all that well yet, but you might have something like that. I know when I was in Highschool.. I had a 'homestudy' program.. (that was one of the years I was kicked out of highschool..  ) 

I have enjoyed it, and am glad I can do it.. but it's got it's moments too.. I have 3 kids and I can't do ANYTHING without them. my oldest is only 10 1/2 so I can't hardly leave her alone.. so that means just to run to the post office.. (which is like 10 minutes away.. out in the country.. everything is VERY far!) but like today.. I had to get all 3 girls dressed and ready to go.. just to a trip to get our mail.. 

but.. my girls don't look like Brittany Spears either..  (WHEW)


----------



## MaryBeth

well, we have been home schooling for 9 years now. BUT, we have no help! everything is out of pocket and it is expensive. i applaud ca for helping at least. it sounds wonderful.


----------



## Whittibo

WOW.. MaryBeth.. I had no idea you homeschooled.. gee.. I could have been picking your brain all this time!! 

so you don't have any public programs like this? I know how expensive it can be.. gee.. we spend the $2200 a year on stuff.. now there are somethings we would choose NOT to get, or get cheaper then what they offer.. but still.. it's costly!

I applaud you .. keep up the good work! I know it's not easy! but it's VERY MUCH WORTH IT!!


----------



## MaryBeth

hahahha you're too much wittibo! yea, i believe it's worth it too, or i wouldn't do it.


----------



## Whittibo

hey.. where are all the good "left over" ideas.. it's almost time for me to cook.. now what in the world am I going to make?? 

and MB.. you'll have to email me all your great resouces for curriculum.. and some of your favorite venders etc.. I always love to hear what people use.. since I am NOT good at picking out things, I like to have someone have first hand experience with something before I spend money on it..


----------



## MaryBeth

sounds like you got the best at your fingertips. we use abeka. try turkey sand's! lol no cooking involved!


----------



## Rollin' Rog

Folks we have received more than one "complaint" that this thread has long exceeded it's "help" mission. The current content here would be better suited to Random, PM's or a chat forum.

For this reason it is time to put it to rest and close it.


----------

